# 

## gorog85

Witam serdecznie,
Od pół roku użytkuję deflina mbbr6. Ogólnie jest dobrze, nie ma zapachów a oczyszczalnia pracuje, jakby jej nie było. Zawsze jest jakieś ale... Od kilku tygodni zacząłem się przyglądać wnikliwiej w ścieki wychodzące z osadnika wtórnego do odbiornika. Niestety nie posiadam studzienki rewizyjnej, więc stan ścieków mogę ocenić wyłącznie przez dziurę w kolanie odprowadzającym. Są mętne, żółtawe, po pobraniu próbki - lekki zapach, ale nie bardzo przykry. Przy spuszczaniu wody z wanny zauważyłem, że od czasu do czasu drobinki "stałe" wylatują wraz ze ściekami do odbiornika. I tu się zastanawiam - czy ścieki są dobrze oczyszczone - istotne podwójnie, gdyż 30 m dalej mam studnię z wodą do picia. Druga - czy te drobinki nie spowodują kolmatacji w tunelach rozsączających. Proszą o opinię i z góry dziękuję. Poniżej link do zdjęcia ścieku: 

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/l...u9bNtEyeduYvgC

----------


## ArturStadnik

Widząc to co jest w słoiku to nie są na 100% oczyszczone ścieki. Co z tego, że oczyszczalnia pracuje jakby jej nie bylo skoro wypływa z niej cos co nie nadaje się do odprowadzenia np. do rowu. Do gruntu pewnie już tak, ale musi byc odpowiednio duże poletko filtracyjne aby można było to doczyścić. 
Co to za odbiornik? Jakiej wielkości? Jak wykonany? W jakich warunkach? Ile osób korzysta z oczysczzalni?




> Witam serdecznie,
> Od pół roku użytkuję deflina mbbr6. Ogólnie jest dobrze, nie ma zapachów a oczyszczalnia pracuje, jakby jej nie było. Zawsze jest jakieś ale... Od kilku tygodni zacząłem się przyglądać wnikliwiej w ścieki wychodzące z osadnika wtórnego do odbiornika. Niestety nie posiadam studzienki rewizyjnej, więc stan ścieków mogę ocenić wyłącznie przez dziurę w kolanie odprowadzającym. Są mętne, żółtawe, po pobraniu próbki - lekki zapach, ale nie bardzo przykry. Przy spuszczaniu wody z wanny zauważyłem, że od czasu do czasu drobinki "stałe" wylatują wraz ze ściekami do odbiornika. I tu się zastanawiam - czy ścieki są dobrze oczyszczone - istotne podwójnie, gdyż 30 m dalej mam studnię z wodą do picia. Druga - czy te drobinki nie spowodują kolmatacji w tunelach rozsączających. Proszą o opinię i z góry dziękuję. Poniżej link do zdjęcia ścieku: 
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/l...u9bNtEyeduYvgC

----------


## gorog85

Tunel rozsączający graf (300l) - 8 szt, osadzony na 50 warstwie żwirowej. Grunt to glina słaboprzepuszczalna. Ilość osób korzystających z oczyszczalni: 3. Średni dobowy zrzut ścieków to ok. 350-400 l.

----------


## gorog85

> Widząc to co jest w słoiku to nie są na 100% oczyszczone ścieki. Co z tego, że oczyszczalnia pracuje jakby jej nie bylo skoro wypływa z niej cos co nie nadaje się do odprowadzenia np. do rowu. Do gruntu pewnie już tak, ale musi byc odpowiednio duże poletko filtracyjne aby można było to doczyścić. 
> Co to za odbiornik? Jakiej wielkości? Jak wykonany? W jakich warunkach? Ile osób korzysta z oczysczzalni?


Przedstawiciel producenta postawił tezę, że może to być efektem niedociążenia oczyszczalni. Faktycznie, po dokładniejszym przeliczeniu 250-300 l/dobę, przy wymaganym minimum 450 l/dobę.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Tunel rozsączający graf (300l) - 8 szt, osadzony na 50 warstwie żwirowej. Grunt to glina słaboprzepuszczalna. Ilość osób korzystających z oczyszczalni: 3. Średni dobowy zrzut ścieków to ok. 350-400 l.


Dla mnie wygląda to tak - MBBR to jest to chyba tylko z nazwy, bo choć ta konstrukcja ma pewne cechy podobne to według mnie to naciąganie prawdy. Akurat ta firma ma w tym wprawę. Pamiętam jak kiedyś Delfin pisał, że ma oczyszczalnie SBR, choć sterowania tam nie była - ach ta reklama  :smile: .

Wracając jednak do tematu, skoro masz już tą oczyszczalnię i działa słabo to najprostszym sposobem jest stosowanie jakiegoś bioaktywatora, który będzie wspierał jej działanie. Uda się lub nie, ale jest to stosunkowo tani i prosty sposób na początek. Może ktoś też coś innego doradzi  :smile: 

Obawiam się też innej rzeczy, a mianowicie sposobu odprowadzenia, gdyż przy takim stopniu oczyszczenia, pojemność tuneli rozsączających nie jest do końca istotną informacją, choć pomocną. Liczy się żwir płukany, który po pomnożeniu łącznej długości tuneli i szerokości z wysokością daje około 6,5-7 ton - o ile się nie puknąłem w obliczeniach  :smile:   :smile: . To nie jest dużo i trzeba szybko działać, aby oprócz problemów z oczyszczalnią nie doszedł Ci kolejny powód do bólu głowy  :sad: .

Nie straszę - no może tak, ale raczej stwierdzam realność takiej sytuacji  :smile:

----------


## gorog85

To nie pierwsza opinia, że delfin mmbr 6 nie do końca jest mbbr. Ja wciąż nie wiem dlaczego. Posiada 3 komory, są kształtki z bakteriami, napowietrzanie, recyrkulacjęi chyba wszytko, co powinna mieć taka oczyszczalnia. Za wskazanie argumentów stanowiących to "nie do końca" byłbym wdzięczny.

----------


## Beja

> Dla mnie wygląda to tak - MBBR to jest to chyba tylko z nazwy, bo choć ta konstrukcja ma pewne cechy podobne to według mnie to naciąganie prawdy. Akurat ta firma ma w tym wprawę.


Też lubię sobie pomarudzić, ale z uzasadnieniem!
Co według Ciebie jest nie-MBBR w tej oczyszczalni?

Nazwali sobie MBBR od "Moving Bed Biofilm Reactor" - i to się akurat zgadza, bo w komorze napowietrzania powinny być plastikowe kształtki.
Skoro wielu szacownych producentów sprzedaje oczyszczalnie z włącznikami zegarowymi, nazywając je SBR, to dlaczego nie można nazwać osadu czynnego z nawrzucanymi kształtkami MBBR-em?

----------


## Alekko

Tyle tych dziwnych nazw i oznaczeń, jak SBR, MBBR. Nie prościej jest pisać że tu jest na przykład dawkowanie, a tam złoże ?

Kto mi poda konkretne cechy czym niby się MBBR od oczyszczalni HYBRYDOWEJ różni ? 

Dla mnie to obie są takie same, tylko ubrane w różne nazwy co nic w zasadzie klientowi nie mówią.

----------


## Beja

> Tyle tych dziwnych nazw i oznaczeń, jak SBR, MBBR. Nie prościej jest pisać że tu jest na przykład dawkowanie, a tam złoże ?
> 
> Kto mi poda konkretne cechy czym niby się MBBR od oczyszczalni HYBRYDOWEJ różni ? 
> 
> Dla mnie to obie są takie same, tylko ubrane w różne nazwy co nic w zasadzie klientowi nie mówią.


Jak dla mnie to właśnie SBR czy MBBR są utartymi nazwami pewnych technologii. "Hybrydowość" to hasło marketingowe, bo się tak jakoś nowocześnie kojarzy, a tak naprawdę nic nie znaczy.
Może zamiast "hybryda" zacząć pisać "ni pies, ni wydra"?  :big grin:

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Kto mi poda konkretne cechy czym niby się MBBR od oczyszczalni HYBRYDOWEJ różni ?


MBBR to skrót angielskiej nazwy złoża zawieszonego w toni ścieków u nas zwanego również złożem fluidalnym (najczęściej z kształtek plastikowych). Hybryda = osad czyny + złoże biologiczne (nieważne na jakim podłożu: stałym czy zawieszonym). Także MBBR jest hybrydą ale nie każda hybryda jest MBBRem.  Tak jak napisał Beja z tą „hybrydą” - to trochę pomysł marketingowo-przetargowy. Skróty SBR oraz MBBR są typowo technologiczne, używa się ich w branży na całym świecie i określają konkretną technologię. Pojęcie „hybrydy” nie jest już tak popularne (poza Polską) ale również występuje. 




> Dla mnie wygląda to tak - MBBR to jest to chyba tylko z nazwy, bo choć ta konstrukcja ma pewne cechy podobne to według mnie to naciąganie prawdy.





> Też lubię sobie pomarudzić, ale z uzasadnieniem!
> Co według Ciebie jest nie-MBBR w tej oczyszczalni?
> 
> Nazwali sobie MBBR od "Moving Bed Biofilm Reactor" - i to się akurat zgadza, bo w komorze napowietrzania powinny być plastikowe kształtki.


Przyczyną wątpliwości może być fakt, że firma Delfin posiada zarówno oczyszczalnie pn. Delfin Pro Premium jak również Delfin Pro Premium MBBR. Najpierw był zwykły Delfin Pro a potem wprowadzili wersję MBBR. Różnica polega w zasadzie jedynie na dosypaniu do wersji MBBR plastikowych pierścieni Białeckiego. 

Temat założony przez autora dotyczy problemu z działaniem oczyszczalni (zakładam że chodzi o Delfin Pro Premium 6 w wersji MBBR).
Niestety oczyszczalnie Pro Premium oraz Pro Premium MBBR nie są dobrymi oczyszczalniami. Teoretycznie niby jest wszystko ok.: trzy oddzielne komory, recyrkulacja osadu, długie napowietrzanie, zastosowano lej Imhoffa, usuwanie osadu nadmiernego ale odnoszę wrażenie, że jest to policzone wzorując się na dużych oczyszczalniach. Jak wiadomo diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Moim zdaniem ta oczyszczalnia ma poniższe wady:

- osadnik nazwany wstępnym o objętości 1,26 m3 – jest to zdecydowanie zbyt mało na osadnik gnilny, a również nie jest to osadnik „świeżo wodny” ponieważ nie ma usuwania osadu wstępnego. Recyrkulacja osadu nadmiernego świadczy o zastosowaniu tej części oczyszczalni jako osadnik gnilny, co powoduje brak skuteczności działania przy tej objętości. Dodatkowo konstrukcja osadnika powoduje, że ściek surowy ma krótką drogę przepływu. 

-  napowietrznie komory osadu czynnego kompresorem o wydajności 40 litrów/min TEORETYCZNIE (obliczeniowo) dla takiej objętości komory osadu wystarczy. Ale po uwzględnieniu, że jest to mała oczyszczalnia w systemie przepływowym (napływy ścieków na zasadzie „chilowych”), gdzie występują piki w napływach substancji trudniej biodegradowalych (pralka, zmywarka, chemia czyszcząca), gdzie wieczorem napływają ilości stanowiące większą część objętości komory osadu czynnego oraz osadnika wtórnego (po ok. 600 litrów na komorę) – okazuje się być zbyt małą ilością tlenu. Jeżeli do tego uwzględnimy sukcesywny spadek wydajności napowietrzania z powodu zużycia się kompresora oraz zarastania dyfuzorów – sytuacja nam się dodatkowo pogarsza. Przy takiej ilości powietrza dodatkowym problemem jest utrzymanie odpowiedniego mieszania w komorze.

Delfin Pro Premium i Pro Premium MBBR zapewne działa ale tylko w optymalnych dla siebie warunkach. Takie zapewne były podczas prowadzenia certyfikacji, gdzie dodatkowo oczyszczalnia była na bieżąco monitorowana przez technologa. U klienta indywidualnego takie warunki nie istnieją. 
Będzie problem z tą oczyszczalnią u autora wątku ponieważ firma Delfin ma bardzo duże doświadczenie w sprzedaży oczyszczalni w Polsce i dlatego przez wszystkie lata odpowiednio się przygotowała do „odbijania” reklamacji. W poprzedniej instrukcji użytkownika widniał zapis w rodzaju „do prawidłowej eksploatacji oczyszczalni niekorzystny jest przepływ chwilowy w ilości 90-200 litrów w ciągu kilku minut” – jak w takiej sytuacji się wykąpać. W obecnej książce ten zapis usunięto ale wstawiono tabelę, gdzie maksymalna godzinowa ilość ścieków wynosi 90 litrów. W związku z tym kąpiel w dalszym ciągu niemożliwa, no chyba że w misce.

Faktycznie widnieje zapis o minimalnym przepływie dobowym na poziomie 450 litrów/d – i tym zapisem odbili temat dla autora wątku. W każdym sądzie wygrają. Ponadto schowają sie za papierami z jednostki notyfikowanej i będą udowadniać niewłaściwe eksploatowanie oczyszczalni.

Widziałem oczyszczalnie o większej objętości, które działały na 2 RLM. Argumenty, że jest zbyt mały dopływ ścieków producent wykorzystuje na swoją korzyść podpierając się zapisami z instrukcji. Jest to bardzo nieuczciwe podejście do klienta, który nie zna się na technologii oczyszczania ścieków. Klient ma prawo nie znac się na tym, bo zna się na czymś innym i podejście producenta powinno być bardziej profesjonalne. Bardzo szkoda – bo to polski producent, który naprawdę ma (lub miał) potencjał powalczyć z zachodnimi producentami.  

Kolego *gorog85* na podstawie zdjęcia ciężko wiele stwierdzić ale tak mętny ściek wypływający z oczyszczalni na moje oko jest wynikiem niedotlenienia osadu czynnego. Kłaczki nie są w stanie się wytworzyć, a ilość tlenu wystarcza jedynie aby ścieki nie zagniły – dlatego nie śmierdzi, a oczyszczalnia działa na zasadzie osadnika tyle, że z natlenianiem w centralnej części, co skutkuje wymywaniem zawiesiny - zwłaszcza jak sam wspomniałeś po spuszczeniu wody z wanny.  Rozwiązaniem wytworzenia osadu czynnego może  być większy kompresor - ale to całkowicie problemu nie rozwiąże. Niestety widziałem zbyt dużo niedotlenionych „delfinów”, które sobie nie radziły aby rozwiązanie tej kwestii było na tyle proste jak zmiana kompresora.  Ta oczyszczalnia jest po prostu za mała i bardzo wrażliwa na zmiany, co w połączeniu z działaniem przepływowym na rynku przydomowych oczyszczalni stawia ją dość nisko w rankingu.

----------


## gorog85

Dzięki serdeczne za porady. Zamierzam oddać próbkę do laboratorium. Z tego, co wiem, istnieje możliwość zwiększenia czasu nadmuchu z pozycji sterownika, tylko czy to coś da. Nerwy mną targają, bo za nieco więcej można było mieć sotlarenza, ale polecono mi ten model z uwagi na polskiego producenta i dobrą jakość. Zobaczymy, co pokaże laboratorium.

----------


## gorog85

Nie będę zakładał nowego wątku, z kolejnym pytaniem. 
Czy uważacie, że tunele (jak podałem wyżej) w ilości 8 szt., 300 l pojemności każdy, osadzone na 50 cm warstwie żwiru, w gruncie gliniastym, wystarczą, czy powinienem się obawiać o ich przelanie.

----------


## WojtekINST

> MBBR


Dziękuję za wyczerpujące podejście do tematu. Wybacz Beja, ale co tu więcej dodać  :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Nie patrz na objętość komór tylko na powierchnię jaką stworzą. Zalezy jaki ten grunt gliniasty, co to za glina. Na pewnoe dobrze, że będzie ta warstwa żwiru 50 cm, to dodatkowe wspomaganie dla systemu rozsączania. Powierachnia 1 tunela Grafa to około 0,9m2, wszystko zależy jaka to glina (będzie można przyjąć odpowiednie współczynnik filtracji) oraz ilośc ścieków jaka będzie wytwarzama (ilośc osób)




> Nie będę zakładał nowego wątku, z kolejnym pytaniem. 
> Czy uważacie, że tunele (jak podałem wyżej) w ilości 8 szt., 300 l pojemności każdy, osadzone na 50 cm warstwie żwiru, w gruncie gliniastym, wystarczą, czy powinienem się obawiać o ich przelanie.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Jeśli dobrze kojarzę  to dyfuzor także jestw  tej komorze mały, niby umieszczony w centralnej części ale wydaję mi się, że powstaje w reaktorze zbyt duzo martwych stref i to też może być jedna z przyczyn, że ścieki nie są dobrze oczyszczone. Nie można też przegiąc z tą ilością tlenu, przetlenienie nie jest korzystne dla oczyszczalni. Nie mozna także tak sobie w porsty sposób zwiększać ciśnnienia i długości napowietrzania. Kłaczki osadu jak będą zbyt mocno mieszane mogą być rozbijane przez powietrze i wtedy też tego oczyszczania nie będzie dobrego.
Jak oddajesz próbkę do analizy to proponuję abyś sprawdził także ścieki dopływajace bo tylko wtedy możesz ocenić czy oczyszczalnia osiaga zakładane efekty redukcji czy też nie. Będzie dokładnie wiedział jakie stężenia masz podstawowych wskaźników, znając stężenia i ilości ścieków wyliczymy ładunki. 




> Dzięki serdeczne za porady. Zamierzam oddać próbkę do laboratorium. Z tego, co wiem, istnieje możliwość zwiększenia czasu nadmuchu z pozycji sterownika, tylko czy to coś da. Nerwy mną targają, bo za nieco więcej można było mieć sotlarenza, ale polecono mi ten model z uwagi na polskiego producenta i dobrą jakość. Zobaczymy, co pokaże laboratorium.

----------


## gorog85

Właśnie sobie policzylem, że przyw tunelach 750 L cieczy będzie miało 10 cm wysokości, rozkładając na całą długość. Skoro docelowo mam zrzucać 450 L to chyba nie ma ryzyka przesłania tuneli Dziękuję i odezwę się, gdy będę miał dane z laboratorium.

----------


## gorog85

W sobotę miało miejsce dziwne zdarzenie. W piątek i sobotę ścieków było więcej i w komorze natleniania pojawiła się piana. Do niedzieli było jej tyle, że przełaziła do kolejnej komory. W poniedziałek znów było jej sporo mniej. Co to za zjawisko?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> W sobotę miało miejsce dziwne zdarzenie. W piątek i sobotę ścieków było więcej i w komorze natleniania pojawiła się piana. Do niedzieli było jej tyle, że przełaziła do kolejnej komory. W poniedziałek znów było jej sporo mniej. Co to za zjawisko?


Jeżeli piana była biała i sztywna to sugeruje to o nagłym przeciążeniu młodego osadu oraz niskiej jego koncentracji. Słabe napowietrzanie w "Delfinach" uniemożliwia rozwój odpowiedniej biomasy w reaktorze. Ponieważ oczyszczalnia działa w trybie przepływowym, jest ona bardzo wrażliwa na wszelkie zmiany obciążenia hydraulicznego lub zmiany ładunku. Jeżeli wzrost ilości ścieków spowodowany był również większą ilością prania lub pracy zmywarki, to przyczyną piany również były detergenty (dodatkowy specyficzny zapach np. proszku do prania po zdjęciu pokrywy).

Producent sugerował Tobie wcześniej zbyt mały przepływ przez oczyszczalnię powodujący jej niedociążenie - wtedy piana, jak wystąpi, jest brązowa, błyszcząca i "sztywna". 

Przeciążenia hydrauliczne nie służą odbiornikom "Delfinów", które kończą się szybszą ich kolmatacją. Przeciążenie ładunkiem pochodzącym z detergentów, kończy się odprowadzeniem niedoczyszczonych ścieków do środowiska zwłaszcza w zakresie fosforu  z którym  "Delfiny" sobie kompletnie nie radzą.

----------


## gorog85

O przeciążeniu detergentami nie ma mowy. Piorę w robionym proszku z sody, mydła i olejku, zmywarka na ekologicznych tabletkach sonetu. Jak zatem to dziadostwo użytkować?

----------


## gorog85

Dramat! Tunele pełne. Zwiększyłem ilość ścieków, średnia dobowa teraz jest 400 l. Zajrzałem do tuneli i jest prawie pełno wody. Co robić? Doraźnie, kupię pompę ssącą i wywale to na grunt, podleje iglaki. Ale docelowo nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## gorog85

Dobra, po krótkiej, acz wnikliwej analizie najtańszym i chyba dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie kolejna hybryda - istniejący tunel z poletkiem hydrobotanicznym. Pompa pływakowa, która odprowadzi nadmiar z tunelu do poletka. Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z hydrobotaniką?

----------


## Beja

> Dramat! Tunele pełne. Zwiększyłem ilość ścieków, średnia dobowa teraz jest 400 l. Zajrzałem do tuneli i jest prawie pełno wody. Co robić? Doraźnie, kupię pompę ssącą i wywale to na grunt, podleje iglaki. Ale docelowo nie mam pojęcia.


Jeżeli twoja oczyszczalnia cierpiała z powodu niedociążenia, to ją prawdopodobnie wykończyłeś. Obciążenie oczyszczalni to nie tylko ilość wody, ale także ilość zanieczyszczeń. Jak jest ich za mało, to bakterii też jest za mało. Pływają sobie biedne w kółko i nie mogą spotkać kolegów, żeby się zbić w kłaczki  :sad: 

A ty im jeszcze zafundowałeś siłę wodospadu  :tongue:  Teraz możesz ich szukać w tych tunelach.




> Dobra, po krótkiej, acz wnikliwej analizie najtańszym i chyba dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie kolejna hybryda - istniejący tunel z poletkiem hydrobotanicznym. Pompa pływakowa, która odprowadzi nadmiar z tunelu do poletka. Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z hydrobotaniką?


Napisz do jerzyka51 i przeczytaj sobie jego wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ght=korzeniowa

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dramat! Tunele pełne. Zwiększyłem ilość ścieków, średnia dobowa teraz jest 400 l. Zajrzałem do tuneli i jest prawie pełno wody. Co robić? Doraźnie, kupię pompę ssącą i wywale to na grunt, podleje iglaki. Ale docelowo nie mam pojęcia.


Tunele zakolmatowane. Najlepszym i pewnym rozwiązaniem na zakolmatowane kruszywo jest jego wymiana - na wszelkie płukania lub udrażniania biopreparatami jest już niestety za późno. 




> Dobra, po krótkiej, acz wnikliwej analizie najtańszym i chyba dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie kolejna hybryda - istniejący tunel z poletkiem hydrobotanicznym. Pompa pływakowa, która odprowadzi nadmiar z tunelu do poletka. Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z hydrobotaniką?


Z tych tuneli już wielkiego pożytku nie będzie, zwłaszcza że gruntem rodzimym jest glina słabo przepuszczalna (określenie gruntu nie do końca precyzyjne). W takim gruncie, moim zdaniem, tunele to był już na początku słaby pomysł (siła marketingu). Typowy drenaż rozsączający dla gliny piaszczystej wymaga aż ok 24 m/mieszkańca. Na systemie rozsączającym nie opłaca się oszczędzać. Robienie na siłę w gruntach niechłonnych  lub zbytnia wiara w marketing kończy się niestety problemami.  

Jeżeli pod pojęciem poletka hydrobotanicznego rozumiesz filtr gruntowy z nasadzeniami to do pewnego momentu poradzi sobie z zawiesiną. Jak zakolmatuje, to na pewno będzie łatwiej wymienić przytkaną warstwę niż pod tunelami. Tego typu rozwiązanie wymaga sporej powierzchni działki (minimalna powierzchnia filtracji to 4 m2/mieszkańca) no i oczyszczony ściek i tak trzeba gdzieś odprowadzić - sam nie wyparuje.

Jeżeli potrzeba mogę wrzucić schemat takiej oczyszczalni.

----------


## gorog85

Zakolmatowane tunele po pół roku użytkowania? To możliwe?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Zakolmatowane tunele po pół roku użytkowania? To możliwe?


Widać, że wykrakałem problem z odprowadzeniem i tunelami. To co można na prosto przeliczyć to oszczędności na żwirze i wielkości odprowadzenia. Tunele są więc tłumaczeniem, takich oszczędności, które w sumie klient do końca nie rozumie.

W kwestii tego co można zrobić to najprostszą odpowiedzią byłoby, aby uczyć się na swoich błędach i nie powielać ich dwa razy. Co przez to rozumiem ?  :smile: 
Zrób nowy drenaż na żwirze płukanym o odpowiedniej wielkości, a stary zostaw. Nie opłaca się go odkopywać.

Oczywiście najpierw trzeba sprawdzić, czy poziom wód gruntowych się nie podniósł. Jeżeli się jednak podniósł to nowy drenaż w gruncie to też nie rozwiązanie.
Zostaje tylko do wybory drenaż na żwirze w nasypie i dodatkowy koszt przepompowni ścieków oczyszczonych za oczyszczalnią.

----------


## flisak

Witam
W końcu temat o tej oczyszczalni i ludzie, którzy mieli z tym styczność. Walczę z tym badziewiem prawie 2 lata i jedyne co mogę potwierdzić to, że to nie działa tak jak wciskali kit przed sprzedażą. Osad od początku się nie wytworzył a producent twierdzi, że to nic bo są kształtki.  Podejście do klienta straszne. Główny technolog wciska, że za dużo pierzesz, wsyp wapno żeby zwiększyć pH. Zamontuj dozownik koagulanta na fosforany. Za mało ścieku, a w ogóle to złe dobrana oczyszczalnia i tyle. Sterownika nie można przestawiać bo jest wszystko ustawione fabrycznie i koniec. PORAŻKA. Ale do sedna. U mnie ściek oczyszczony wygląda dużo gorzej. Według mnie to na pewno recyrkulacja jest skopana. Jestem w trakcie zaszczepiania osadu po raz trzeci. Dwie mamutowe do recyrkulacji. Ztrójnikowane zasilanie w powietrze, co skutkuje tym, że jedna nie działa w ogóle. Rurki od pomp do dna są za krótkie i osad zagniwa w 3 komorze. Wydajność pompy zmierzona przeze mnie to 15l /min. Teraz mam ustawione 250 sek. co 20 min.. Fabrycznie 60 sek. co 40 min. Zużycie dobowe mam ok. 400l. Napowietrzanie wg mnie miesza całkiem niezłe(dyfuzor rurowy). A co myślicie o fabrycznych nastawach napowietrzania tj 50/30min. praca /postój w dziań oraz 30/30 min. noc. Zwiększałem napowietrzanie do 90/10 dzień i noc ale to nie pomogło.  Zastanawiam się nad przerobieniem tego na SBR. Myślałem żeby dołożyć 1000-2000l osadnika wstępnego i mamutową cyklcznie przepompowywać np. 50l. co 3 godz. do wstępnego osadnika tej oczyszczalni. Pomóżcie bo już nie śpię po nocach z tą pseudooczyszczalnią. Może jest jakiś użytkownik tego czegoś z podlasia to mógłbym zajrzeć do jego oczyszczalni. Instalator twierdzi, że u wszystkich działa tylko u mnie jest problem, i na jakiej podstawie twierdzę, że nie działa.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam
> Instalator twierdzi, że u wszystkich działa tylko u mnie jest problem, i na jakiej podstawie twierdzę, że nie działa. Może zorganizujemy pozew zbiorowy.


No to proste, skoro instalator twierdzi, że działa, to niech Ci takie pokarze, a nie bajki na odczepne odpowiada :/

----------


## flisak

Właśnie nie może sobie przypomnieć w jakiej miejscowości to było. Chyba tak dużo ich zamontował. Dzisiaj byłem u niego i nie przyjął reklamacji.  W tej chwili mam zaszczepiony osad od 5 dni. Zawracanie mam 250 sek. co 15 min czyli ok. 60l co 15 min. W recyrkulacie złapałem ok.  20% a w komorze napowietrzania 5-10% osadu. Co myślicie o tych ustawieniach. Napowietrzanie mam 40/20 praca/postój w dzień i 30/20 w nocy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam
> Walczę z tym badziewiem prawie 2 lata i jedyne co mogę potwierdzić to, że to nie działa tak jak wciskali kit przed sprzedażą. Osad od początku się nie wytworzył a producent twierdzi, że to nic bo są kształtki.


Moim zdaniem pierwszy do wymiany powinien pójść  kompresor. Stosowany przez Delfina  model o wydajności  nominalnej 40 dm3/min w rzeczywistości (uwzględniając słup wody, straty na wyspie zaworowej, przewodzie pneumatycznym, dyfuzorze) ma gdzieś około 25 dm3/min. Poświęciłem chwilę czasu i wrzuciłem Delfina i jego parametry do programu technologicznego i wyszła mi wartość zapotrzebowania  na powietrze 24,30 dm3/min - ale trzeba zaznaczyć, że dla takich parametrów jak 40% sprawności osadnika gnilnego w usuwaniu BZT5 oraz 15% wykorzystanie tlenu, czyli wartości w zasadzie maksymalnych, których Delfin z całą pewnością nie ma, chociażby ze względu na konstrukcję układu. 

Nie znam innego z "poważnych" producentów przydomówek stosujących tak małe kompresory (tym bardziej, ze oczyszczalnia jest przewidziana dla 6 RLM i natlenianie pracuje cyklicznie). Producent ewidentnie nie uwzględnił stosowanego w całej, szeroko pojętej inżynierii, współczynnika bezpieczeństwa danego parametru. W czasie eksploatacji wydajność napowietrzania w wyniku zarastania dyfuzora oraz spadku wydajności samego kompresora maleje. Dodatkowo oczyszczalnia pracuje w systemie przepływowym, co wiąże się z wystąpieniem "pików" w obciążeniu hydraulicznym oraz ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń. Pomijając aspekt małych objętości, oszczędność na wielkości kompresora jest ciężka do zrozumienia.

Po dwóch latach eksploatacji u kolegi *flisak*a przy założeniu, że filtr był czyszczony na bieżąco, wydajność mogła spaść sporo poniżej 20 dm3/min - no chyba, że dokonano wymiany bloku komory z membranami (co powinno nastąpić po ok. 2 latach)  to ten spadek wydajności jest mniejszy.  
Stosowany przez Delfina producent kompresorów posiada modele większe, określone jako 60N i 60/80. Moim zdaniem ten drugi będzie bardziej odpowiedni , ponieważ w Delfinie stosowany jest dyfuzor rurowy, który ma o wiele gorsze parametry pod względem mieszania (w porównaniu do talerzowych), pomimo zbliżonej skuteczności natleniania. Patrząc na charakterystyki pracy, model 60/80 powinien dawać uczciwe 60 dm3/min. Jest jeszcze model 80H ale uwzględniając kształt komory bioreaktora istnieje ryzyko przekroczenia dopuszczalnej wartości mieszania, skutkującej rozbijaniem kłaczków osadu oraz wymywaniem biofilmu z pierścieni Białeckiego. 

Co do ustawienia uniwersalnej nastawy algorytmu - nie jest to takie proste, ponieważ uzależnione jest to od dużej liczby pomiarów różnych parametrów. Producenci przydomówek aparatury do takich pomiarów nie montują.  Może się okazać, że po zamianie kompresora, zarówno czasy natleniania/przestoju  producenta jak również zaproponowane przez *flisak*a będą skuteczne. Bez sondy tlenowej nie da się tego określić w krótkim okresie czasu, a jedynie na zasadzie "prób i błędów". W czasie natleniania zawartość tlenu powinna wynosić ok 2 mg O2/dm3, a w procesie przestoju w natlenianiu (zakładam, że producent przewidział w tym czasie denitryfikację), spaść do wartości ok 0,2 mg O2/dm3, po czym napowietrzanie powinno się włączyć.



> Może jest jakiś użytkownik tego czegoś z podlasia to mógłbym zajrzeć do jego oczyszczalni.


"Na szybko" szukając  w BIPie znalazłem przetarg na "Delfinie" w gminie Płoniawy-Bramura (co prawda to gmina mazowiecka ale po sąsiedzku do podlaskiego). Można tam się dopytać jak te Delfiny tam chodzą.

----------


## flisak

*czysteśrodowisko*
Czyli rozumiem, że zwiększenia czasu napowietrzania niewiele pomoże, bo musimy zachować przerwy na denitryfikację. Jesli chodziczyszczenie filtra to zaglądałem kilka razy. To jest to niewielka gąbeczka o dużych porach, którą przedmuchałem sprężarką. Dyfuzor wyciągałem i wyglądał na czysty, pokryty śliską warstewką bakterii. Mam filmik z napowietrzania i wyjętego dyfuzora. Czy mógłbym podesłać Ci na maila? Po włożeniu do wody zauważyłem, że powietrze wydobywa się dużo mocniej przy króćcu zasilającym. Proszę jeszcze mi powiedzieć jak jest z tą recyrkulacją. Czy osad zawracany powinien być pobierany z dna leja czy tak jak to zrobił producent 20 cm nad dnem i to z boków leja(2 pompy, z których działa jedna). Czy jeśli wleję osad z oczyszczalni miejskiej to recyrkulacja powinna tak działać, że utrzyma ten osad w oczyszczalni? U mnie ten osad poprostu zanika po kilku dniach.  Na środku leja jest pompa do osadu nadmiernego tej samej długości co pozostałe. Rozumiem, że sonda tlenowa potrzebna jest do ustawienia kompresora nie do sterowania kompresorem. Wysłałem PRIV.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Czyli rozumiem, że zwiększenia czasu napowietrzania niewiele pomoże, bo musimy zachować przerwy na denitryfikację.


Powinniśmy przewidzieć denitryfikację ale bez właściwej nitryfikacji to nie nastąpi. Wyregulowanie oczyszczalni "od razu" oraz "w punkt" jest niemożliwe ze względu na zbyt dużą ilość zmiennych parametrów.




> Po włożeniu do wody zauważyłem, że powietrze wydobywa się dużo mocniej przy króćcu zasilającym.


Ewidentnie kompresor nie daje rady "nadmuchać" całego dyfuzora (zakładam, że słup wody był niewielki). Nie testowałem tego typu dyfuzorów na kompresorach 40kach wiec nie wiem, czy działa on poprawnie z balastowanym dyfuzorem rurowym. Jeżeli dyfuzor na mniejszej głębokości niż w oczyszczalni nie napełnia się poprawnie to w oczyszczalni z cała pewnością powoduje zbyt małe natlenianie ścieku oraz zbyt słabe mieszanie. Dla 100% pewności, że kompresor jest za mały proponuję jeszcze zbadać napięcie w gnieździe elektrycznym do którego podłączony jest kompresor (spadek napięcia np. do poziomu 180V powoduje nieproporcjonalnie większy spadek wydajności kompresora). Dodatkowo zbadanie ciśnienia w fazie napowietrzania w przewodzie pomiędzy kompresorem a oczyszczalnią - jak najbliżej kompresora - pozwoli wykluczyć zagięcie przewodu pneumatycznego pod ziemią (będzie to trudne do wykonania ponieważ idealny byłby manometr na trójniku umożliwiający wpięcie w te przezroczyste rurki ). Patrząc na wymiary Delfina ciśnienie nie powinno być większe niż 200 mbar. No chyba, że sterownik Delfina to mierzy i można na nim to sprawdzić (aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że nie).




> Proszę jeszcze mi powiedzieć jak jest z tą recyrkulacją. Czy osad zawracany powinien być pobierany z dna leja czy tak jak to zrobił producent 20 cm nad dnem i to z boków leja(2 pompy, z których działa jedna).


Nie kojarzę jak te pompy w Delfinie na dole są zakończone - dlatego ciężko mi określić, co producent miał na myśli. W osadniku wtórnym nie powinien zostawać, żaden osad bo po prostu wyflotuje lub/i zagnije. Pewnym jest, że to rozwiązanie z dwoma mamutami do recyrkulacji osadu jest przekombinowane. Wystarczył jeden mamut z trójnikiem na dole, który ogarnie cała powierzchnię dna leja. A tak wystarczy, że się skrzywią i jeden (ten który sięga niżej) nie działa.




> Czy jeśli wleję osad z oczyszczalni miejskiej to recyrkulacja powinna tak działać, że utrzyma ten osad w oczyszczalni?


W oczyszczalniach przydomowych nie ma możliwości sterowania stężeniem osadu w bioreaktorze. Można sterować jego objętością ale jest to sterownie uproszczone - dlatego pytałem o zakończenia mamutów na dole. Generalnie te dwa boczne mamuty powinny tak działać aby utrzymać "jakieś" stężenie biomasy ale nie wiem na ile środkowy mamut im roboty nie psuje. Jeżeli zaszczepisz Delfina zdrowym osadem, a bioreaktor nie będzie działał poprawnie (natlenianie, mieszanie) to problemu nie rozwiążesz i zdrowy osad sie "udusi". 




> U mnie ten osad poprostu zanika po kilku dniach.


O tym właśnie piszę.




> Rozumiem, że sonda tlenowa potrzebna jest do ustawienia kompresora nie do sterowania kompresorem.


Tak - do ustawienia czasów pracy kompresora - natlenianie/przerwa. Co jakiś czas kontrolnie można sprawdzić, czy nie ma odchyłek. 

Wcześniej pisałeś, że mamut ma 15 dm3/min wydajności. Tak się zastanawiam czy przypadkiem faktycznie nie masz zagiętych przewodów, ponieważ kiedyś robiłem testy mamutów i na kompresorze 40ce dla słupa wody ok 90 cm oraz wysokości podnoszenia ok  15 cm wydajność miałem ok 45 dm3/min.

----------


## Alekko

> W oczyszczalniach przydomowych nie ma możliwości sterowania stężeniem osadu w bioreaktorze. Można sterować jego objętością ale jest to sterownie uproszczone - dlatego pytałem o zakończenia mamutów na dole. Generalnie te dwa boczne mamuty powinny tak działać aby utrzymać "jakieś" stężenie biomasy ale nie wiem na ile środkowy mamut im roboty nie psuje. Jeżeli zaszczepisz Delfina zdrowym osadem, a bioreaktor nie będzie działał poprawnie (natlenianie, mieszanie) to problemu nie rozwiążesz i zdrowy osad sie "udusi".


Mam pytanie, jak to jest z tym osadem czynnym, gdy zaszczepi się już gotowym z jakiejś innej oczyszczalni. Chodzi mi o to, czy zawór recyrkulacji trzeba zakręcić, aby nam tego osadu nie pompowało do osadnika, aby go nie tracić, czy może wyregulować, aby nie szło go tam za dużo ? Z innej strony to już jego tam mamy, to może zrobić odwrotnie i zwiększyć recyrkulację, aby nie zawalił komory z dyfuzorem ?

Tak patrzę na ten dyfuzor z Delfina i wygląda on jakby, go robili samemu, a nie kupowali oryginał ? Z jakiej to niby jest firmy i jaką ma średnicę i długość ?

----------


## flisak

> Powinniśmy przewidzieć denitryfikację ale bez właściwej nitryfikacji to nie nastąpi. Wyregulowanie oczyszczalni "od razu" oraz "w punkt" jest niemożliwe ze względu na zbyt dużą ilość zmiennych parametrów.
> 
> 
> 
> Ewidentnie kompresor nie daje rady "nadmuchać" całego dyfuzora (zakładam, że słup wody był niewielki). Nie testowałem tego typu dyfuzorów na kompresorach 40kach wiec nie wiem, czy działa on poprawnie z balastowanym dyfuzorem rurowym. Jeżeli dyfuzor na mniejszej głębokości niż w oczyszczalni nie napełnia się poprawnie to w oczyszczalni z cała pewnością powoduje zbyt małe natlenianie ścieku oraz zbyt słabe mieszanie. Dla 100% pewności, że kompresor jest za mały proponuję jeszcze zbadać napięcie w gnieździe elektrycznym do którego podłączony jest kompresor (spadek napięcia np. do poziomu 180V powoduje nieproporcjonalnie większy spadek wydajności kompresora). Dodatkowo zbadanie ciśnienia w fazie napowietrzania w przewodzie pomiędzy kompresorem a oczyszczalnią - jak najbliżej kompresora - pozwoli wykluczyć zagięcie przewodu pneumatycznego pod ziemią (będzie to trudne do wykonania ponieważ idealny byłby manometr na trójniku umożliwiający wpięcie w te przezroczyste rurki ). Patrząc na wymiary Delfina ciśnienie nie powinno być większe niż 200 mbar. No chyba, że sterownik Delfina to mierzy i można na nim to sprawdzić (aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że nie).


Jutro zmierzę napięcie ciśnienie i przepływ powietrza. Manometr rotametr i miernik się znajdzie.Sprawdzę jeszcze raz ten dyfuzor w wannie i zrobię filmik. Nie umiem wstawiać filmików wolałbym podesłać na maila. Przy pracy napowietrzania przepuszczają delikatnie elektrozawory do mamutów Co na pewno ogranicza napowietrzanie i może rzeczywiście jest za duże ciśnienie.






> Nie kojarzę jak te pompy w Delfinie na dole są zakończone - dlatego ciężko mi określić, co producent miał na myśli. W osadniku wtórnym nie powinien zostawać, żaden osad bo po prostu wyflotuje lub/i zagnije. Pewnym jest, że to rozwiązanie z dwoma mamutami do recyrkulacji osadu jest przekombinowane. Wystarczył jeden mamut z trójnikiem na dole, który ogarnie cała powierzchnię dna leja. A tak wystarczy, że się skrzywią i jeden (ten który sięga niżej) nie działa



 Tak wygląda mniej więcej układ mamutów. Pompy zakończone są ściętymi pod kątem 90 stopni rurami pcv50. Osad zostaje na dnie i flotuje tworząc szary kożuch. Z recyrkulacji leci szary osad. Zastanawiam się czy nie sprowadzić tego jednego działającego mamuta bliżej dna tego leja. Bo zaszczepiony osad ewidentnie ucieka z komory napowietrzania.






> W oczyszczalniach przydomowych nie ma możliwości sterowania stężeniem osadu w bioreaktorze. Można sterować jego objętością ale jest to sterownie uproszczone - dlatego pytałem o zakończenia mamutów na dole. Generalnie te dwa boczne mamuty powinny tak działać aby utrzymać "jakieś" stężenie biomasy ale nie wiem na ile środkowy mamut im roboty nie psuje. Jeżeli zaszczepisz Delfina zdrowym osadem, a bioreaktor nie będzie działał poprawnie (natlenianie, mieszanie) to problemu nie rozwiążesz i zdrowy osad sie "udusi".


No i chyba się dusi tylko nie wiem czy w reaktorze czy we wtórnym.Zakończenie mamutów tak jak pokazałem. Trzy równe rury a środkowy mamut miałem odłączony co by nie tracić osadu zawracając do wstępnego, ale to nie wiele pomogło. Zastanawia mnie co autor miał na myśli z tą recyrkulacją. Czy te mamuty mają zawracać osad z dna leja czy z dwóch trójników przelewowych z reaktora. Ale jeśli zawracamy raz na 40 min to osad i tak chyba siądzie na dno leja.





> O tym właśnie piszę.
> 
> 
> Tak - do ustawienia czasów pracy kompresora - natlenianie/przerwa. Co jakiś czas kontrolnie można sprawdzić, czy nie ma odchyłek. 
> 
> Wcześniej pisałeś, że mamut ma 15 dm3/min wydajności. Tak się zastanawiam czy przypadkiem faktycznie nie masz zagiętych przewodów, ponieważ kiedyś robiłem testy mamutów i na kompresorze 40ce dla słupa wody ok 90 cm oraz wysokości podnoszenia ok  15 cm wydajność miałem ok 45 dm3/min.


Tutaj słup cieczy jest wyższy ale i wysokość wyższa. Producent pomp podaje wydajność pomp rzędu kilkudziesięciu litrów. Strona producenta pomp http://www.akwatech.pl/pompy-podnosn...ajno-pomp.html

Także sprawdzę wydajność tego kompresora i zobaczymy co dalej. Dla uczciwości powiem, że dzisiaj był u mnie przedstawiciel producenta i wyraził wolę współpracy. Zobaczymy jak to się potoczy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Mam pytanie, jak to jest z tym osadem czynnym, gdy zaszczepi się już gotowym z jakiejś innej oczyszczalni. Chodzi mi o to, czy zawór recyrkulacji trzeba zakręcić, aby nam tego osadu nie pompowało do osadnika, aby go nie tracić, czy może wyregulować, aby nie szło go tam za dużo ? Z innej strony to już jego tam mamy, to może zrobić odwrotnie i zwiększyć recyrkulację, aby nie zawalił komory z dyfuzorem ?


Niedobór osadu czynnego w bioreaktorze z oczywistych względów wpływa źle na skuteczność oczyszczania ścieków. Jednakże jego nadmiar również nie jest wskazany. Wiąże się to z pojęciem "wieku osadu" czynnego i w bardzo dużym uproszczeniu można napisać, że jest to czas w którym mikroorganizm osadu czynnego przebywa w układzie oczyszczania. Proces nitryfikacji wymaga dużego wieku osadu ze względu na powolny przyrost bakterii nitryfikacyjnych, natomiast denitryfikacja już jak najkrótszego. W przepływowym bioreaktorze jednostrefowym jest to poważny problem tym bardziej, że przydomówki nie są "monitorowane" w tym zakresie. Zbyt duży wiek osadu sprzyja rozwojowi bakterii nitkowatych oraz "rozleniwia" osad. Wyłączenie całkowite odprowadzania osadu nadmiernego do osadnika gnilnego wydłuży wiek osadu i w pewnym momencie będzie on zbyt duży do poprawnej pracy całego układu (praca w tzw stanie endogennym). Jednakże  w początkowym okresie działania każdej oczyszczalni (przydomówek lub tych dużych) lub po tzw "resecie" wskazane jest wyłączenie usuwania osadu nadmiernego z układu do czasu wytworzenia właściwego stężenia osadu czynnego w bioreaktorze - większość oczyszczalni przydomowych (tych "markowych") wyposażonych w sterowniki ma wgraną w algorytm funkcję "rozruch" w której osad nadmierny nie jest pompowany do osadnika gnilnego przez przewidziany przez producenta okres czasu (w przedziale 14-90 dni).




> Tak patrzę na ten dyfuzor z Delfina i wygląda on jakby, go robili samemu, a nie kupowali oryginał ? Z jakiej to niby jest firmy i jaką ma średnicę i długość ?


Tych dyfuzorów nie robi Delfin. Są to dyfuzory montowane w Polsce przez polską firmę i z tego co kojarzę są na membranach tworzących drobny pęcherzyk firmy Jagger (membrany dobrej jakości). Ich plusem jest to, że nie potrzeba żadnego balastu do nich, minusem jest mniejsza skuteczność mieszania w stosunku do talerzowych o tych samych parametrach napowietrzania. 




> Tak wygląda mniej więcej układ mamutów. Pompy zakończone są ściętymi pod kątem 90 stopni rurami pcv50. Osad zostaje na dnie i flotuje tworząc szary kożuch. Z recyrkulacji leci szary osad.


Mam jakiś problem z podejrzeniem tego załącznika. Do pomysłu zakończenia przez producenta 3 rur na jednakowym poziomie w dodatku w jakiejś odległości nad dnem, kompletnie nie przychodzi mi logiczne wytłumaczenie. Skoro są na jednakowym poziomie to regulacją ich pracy steruje czas określony w sterowniku. Moim zdaniem powinny być do samego dna.

Sterowanie pracą przydomówki bez ciągłego monitoringu jest bardzo trudne. Osad w bioreaktorze powinien mieć stężenie pomiędzy 2,5-4,5 kg suchej masy osadu/m3, natomiast przyrost osadu czynnego (poprawnie działającego) mieści się w granicach od 1 do 7 dm3/mieszkańca w ciągu doby (dla dużych oczyszczalni z biologicznym usuwaniem fosforu, denitryfikacją i nitryfikacją - wartości większe). Dla przydomówek typu Delfin (prosty układ, przepływowy tryb pracy) przyrost oasu nadmiernego może wynosić nawet 0,3-0,5 dm3/mieszkańca w ciągu doby. Ale jak w warunkach domowych sprawdzać na bieżąco stężenie osadu oraz przyrost osad? No nierealne. Dlatego proponuję metodę uproszczoną - pobranie osadu czynnego podczas napowietrzania do jakiegoś naczynia (np. słoik o pojemności 1 litra) i pozostawienie na ok 30 min. Jeżeli wysedymentują na dno brązowe, zbite kłaczki osadu czynnego w objętości ok 30% - jest ok, można zacząć recyrkulować do osadnika wstępnego w ilości 0,5-1,0 dm3/ mieszkańca na dobę. Jeżeli osadu będzie mniej lub ciecz nad osadem będzie mętna (zbyt małe kłaczki)  -  osadu mamy za mało (przy uwzględnieniu że mamy poprawne natlenianie). Jeżeli osadu będzie więcej i/lub dodatkowo cześć będzie zawieszona w toni lub pływała po powierzchni - to doprowadziliśmy do pracy endogennej, osadu mamy za dużo, pojawiły się bakterie nitkowate i należy recyrkulację do osadnika gnilnego zwiększyć. 





> Dla uczciwości powiem, że dzisiaj był u mnie przedstawiciel producenta i wyraził wolę współpracy. Zobaczymy jak to się potoczy.


Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## flisak

Poprawiłem załącznik powinno działać. Sprawdziłem ciśnienie i jest 0,1 Bara. Przepływ jest ponad 25l/min w piątek sprawdzę większym rotametrem. U mnie po pobraniu osadu nie ma wcale albo jakieś znikome ilości. Osad recyrkulowany jest szary czyli zdechnięty. Będziemy uruchamiali ją od nowa.

----------


## flisak

Sprawdziłem przepływ przy kompresorze i przy dyfuzorze i jest jednakowy. Tak więc za radą przedstawiciela producenta wypompowałem wszystko popłukałem i uruchamiamy od nowa z pomocą Bio7(czerwony). Minął tydzień ale osadu na razie nie widać. Chyba jest cały czas problem z recyrkulacją. Jak złapie recyrkulat to osadu w nim nie widać, a jak podczas recyrkulacji zruszę kijem  osad z dna to złapię trochę osadu(ok. 5%). Wygląda jakby mamut nie dał rady zassać osadu z dna. Mamuty mają wejście powietrza na wysokości 20 cm od dolnego końca rury. Dostałem podpowiedź od dobrego czlowieka aby sprowadzić powietrze na dół pomp i zrobić kolanko wprowadzając powietrze do pompy(PCV 50). Nie bardzo mogę znaleźć schematy pomp mamutowych innych niż te http://www.akwatech.pl/pompy-podnosn...-dziaania.html Przedłużyłem te odcinki L2  o 10cm ale chyba powinienem przedłużyć L1, albo przerobić jak pisałem wyżej. . Macie jakiś pomysł na zwiększenie skuteczności recyrkulacji poza wymianą kompresora? Na dniach sprawdzę sonda natlenienie jak by było ok. to bym zostawił ten kompresor.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Sprawdziłem ciśnienie i jest 0,1 Bara.


Coś małe to ciśnienie. Wg rysunku zbiornika i informacji, że wlot przewodu pneumatycznego do mamuta jest ok 20 cm nad dnem, daje nam to słup wody ok 1,2 m, do tego straty na  wyspie zaworowej, przewodach i dyfuzorze - powinno być jakieś 150-170 mbar. Chyba, że manometr był ze skalą do 1 bara - to kwestia dokładności pomiaru. Jakby nie patrzeć nie ma np 300 mbar, bo to by świadczyło ewidentnie o jakimś załamaniu przewodu penumatycznego.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Minął tydzień ale osadu na razie nie widać.


Dajmy tej przepływówce jeszcze z 2 tygodnie, postarajcie się w miarę możliwości ograniczyć chemię. Pogoda zmienna w zakresie temperatur, to też ma znaczenie.




> Tak więc za radą przedstawiciela producenta wypompowałem wszystko popłukałem i uruchamiamy od nowa.


Jeżeli producent się zainteresował tematem - co mówi o wysokości tych pomp mamutowych?

Wg mnie opcje na ustawienie tych mamutów są 4:
1).  jeżeli wysokość wszystkich 3 mamutów będzie nad dnem ok 20 cm - uważam,  że osad wysedymentowany będzie zagniwał/flotował     
2). jeżeli sterowanie jest czasowe sterownikiem i mamuty będą do dna , po okresie sedymentacji najpierw powinny się załączyć pompy recyrkulujace osad do bioreaktora (powiedzmy na czas t1), a następnie pompa osadu nadmiernego (ta pompa po "resecie" oczyszczalni który został wykonany, powinna zostać całkowicie wyłączona do czasu namnożenia się osadu), która wyssie resztę osadu. Dla takiego sposobu sterowania:
- kłopotliwe może być ustawienie mamutów tuz nad dnem (ustawienie mamutów do samego dna przyblokuje ssanie). Trafić w odległość ok 3 cm nad dnem będzie ciężko, zamontowanie kolanka 30-45 stopni spowoduje zbieranie osadu ze strefy ok 180 stopni od strony wlotu do kolanka, zastosowanie trójnika podzieli siłę ssania na pół. Same niedogodności. 
- jeżeli producent nie przewidział mamutów do dna, to fabryczny czas t1 będzie niewłaściwy. Można go określić samemu ale trzeba znać stężenie i wiek osadu, co w warunkach domowych jest trudne
3). Przyszło mi do głowy inne rozwiązanie. Ponieważ mamuty nie mają siły zassania osadu z dna, to jeżeli do dna doprowadzimy jedynie mamuty recyrkulujące osad do bioreaktora, a pompę osadu nadmiernego pozostawimy nad dnem te 20 cm - powstanie nam pewna objętość na gromadzenie się osadu. W takim układzie pompa nadmiarowa powinna, po sedymentacji , uruchamiać się jako pierwsza i wyssać osad nadmierny nad tą przestrzenią sedymentacyjną. W następnej kolejności uruchomienie pomp recyrkulujących wypompowuje cała objętość z tej przestrzeni 20 cm. Zanim oczyszczalnia się nie wpracuje pompa nadmiarowa i tak nic nie wypompuje. Po wpracowaniu wypompuje tylko to co jest powyżej 20 cm, a pompy recyrkulacyjne zawsze będą wypompowywały taką sama objętość.
4). Pompa nadmiarowa do dna, a recyrkulujace ok. 20 cm nad dnem.  Takie ustawienie nie ma sensu, niesterowalna recyrkulacja. Cały osad będzie traktowany jako nadmierny.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Nie bardzo mogę znaleźć schematy pomp mamutowych innych niż te http://www.akwatech.pl/pompy-podnosn...-dziaania.html Przedłużyłem te odcinki L2  o 10cm ale chyba powinienem przedłużyć L1, albo przerobić jak pisałem wyżej. . Macie jakiś pomysł na zwiększenie skuteczności recyrkulacji poza wymianą kompresora?



Co do pomp mamutowych na przykładzie pomp z podanego linka. Siłą napędową jest odcinek Hz. Wydłużenie odcinka L2 spowoduje tylko zmianę rzędnej ssania. Wydłużenie L1 zwiększy Hz ( co spowoduje wzrost wydajności oraz siły ssania) jak również zmianę rzędnej ssania.  

Ciekaw jestem tego pomiary tlenu rozpuszczonego, bo moim zdaniem tutaj problemem jest zbyt małe natlenianie i mieszanie.

----------


## flisak

> Dajmy tej przepływówce jeszcze z 2 tygodnie, postarajcie się w miarę możliwości ograniczyć chemię. Pogoda zmienna w zakresie temperatur, to też ma znaczenie.


Pranie robimy wypompowując wodę do wiaderek i wynosząc na podwórko. Do zmywarki stosujemy tabletki bez fosforanów.






> Jeżeli producent się zainteresował tematem - co mówi o wysokości tych pomp mamutowych?


Stwierdził, że trzeba to przerobić przede wszystkim zlikwidować jedną pompę do recyrulacji. W kolejnych modelach już tak robili.




> Wg mnie opcje na ustawienie tych mamutów są 4:
> 1).  jeżeli wysokość wszystkich 3 mamutów będzie nad dnem ok 20 cm - uważam,  że osad wysedymentowany będzie zagniwał/flotował     
> 2). jeżeli sterowanie jest czasowe sterownikiem i mamuty będą do dna , po okresie sedymentacji najpierw powinny się załączyć pompy recyrkulujace osad do bioreaktora (powiedzmy na czas t1), a następnie pompa osadu nadmiernego
>  (ta pompa po "resecie" oczyszczalni który został wykonany, powinna zostać całkowicie wyłączona do czasu namnożenia się osadu), która wyssie resztę osadu. Dla takiego sposobu sterowania:
> - kłopotliwe może być ustawienie mamutów tuz nad dnem (ustawienie mamutów do samego dna przyblokuje ssanie). Trafić w odległość ok 3 cm nad dnem będzie ciężko, zamontowanie kolanka 30-45 stopni spowoduje zbieranie osadu ze strefy ok 180 stopni od strony wlotu do kolanka, zastosowanie trójnika podzieli siłę ssania na pół. Same niedogodności. 
> - jeżeli producent nie przewidział mamutów do dna, to fabryczny czas t1 będzie niewłaściwy. Można go określić samemu ale trzeba znać stężenie i wiek osadu, co w warunkach domowych jest trudne
> 3). Przyszło mi do głowy inne rozwiązanie. Ponieważ mamuty nie mają siły zassania osadu z dna, to jeżeli do dna doprowadzimy jedynie mamuty recyrkulujące osad do bioreaktora, a pompę osadu nadmiernego pozostawimy nad dnem te 20 cm - powstanie nam pewna objętość na gromadzenie się osadu. W takim układzie pompa nadmiarowa powinna, po sedymentacji , uruchamiać się jako pierwsza i wyssać osad nadmierny nad tą przestrzenią sedymentacyjną. W następnej kolejności uruchomienie pomp recyrkulujących wypompowuje cała objętość z tej przestrzeni 20 cm. Zanim oczyszczalnia się nie wpracuje pompa nadmiarowa i tak nic nie wypompuje. Po wpracowaniu wypompuje tylko to co jest powyżej 20 cm, a pompy recyrkulacyjne zawsze będą wypompowywały taką sama objętość.
> 4). Pompa nadmiarowa do dna, a recyrkulujace ok. 20 cm nad dnem.  Takie ustawienie nie ma sensu, niesterowalna recyrkulacja. Cały osad będzie traktowany jako nadmierny.


[/QUOTE]

W tej chwili pompa osadu nadmiernego jest odłączona. Fabrycznie pracuje przez 15 sek na dobę i można zmienić jedynie czas pracy. Chciałem zrobić właśnie tak jak piszesz recyrkulacja dać na środek leja a nie z boku i zejść prawie do dna, a nadmiarowa dać obok i trochę wyżej.Czy czas sedymentacji 20 min jest wystarczajacy? Z tym kolankiem to teraz mam założone PCV50/30 stopni na jednej z recyrkulujących skierowane w kierunku dna leja. Nie wiele to pomogło. Z tą przeróbką, o której pisałem to chodziło mi o doprowadzenie powietrza np PP20 do dna leja i skierowanie kolankiem powietrza w światło rury PCV50. Wtedy zrezygnować z oryginalnego zasilania pompy.To powodowałoby lepsze zruszanie osadu z dna. Ale być może sama likwidacja jednej pompy i przesunięcie na środek i do dna spowoduje zwiększenie siły ssania.




> Coś małe to ciśnienie. Wg rysunku zbiornika i informacji, że wlot przewodu pneumatycznego do mamuta jest ok 20 cm nad dnem, daje nam to słup wody ok 1,2 m, do tego straty na wyspie zaworowej, przewodach i dyfuzorze - powinno być jakieś 150-170 mbar. Chyba, że manometr był ze skalą do 1 bara - to kwestia dokładności pomiaru. Jakby nie patrzeć nie ma np 300 mbar, bo to by świadczyło ewidentnie o jakimś załamaniu przewodu penumatycznego.


Być może to kwestia dokładności manometru. 




> Ciekaw jestem tego pomiary tlenu rozpuszczonego, bo moim zdaniem tutaj problemem jest zbyt małe natlenianie i mieszanie.


 Niedługo będę miał sondę na parę dni.  
Jeszcze mam pytanie o zaszczepianie osadu. Czy przywiezienie teraz osadu z miejskiej oczyszczalni to dobry pomysł? Niektórzy twierdzą że osad z dużej oczyszczalni słabo się przyjmuje.  Zaszczepiłem już 3 razy ale ilość osadu w reaktorze się zmniejszała i zagniwał w 3 komorze przez niesprawna recyrkulację.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Czy czas sedymentacji 20 min jest wystarczający?


Taki czas jest z cała pewnością zbyt krótki. Czas sedymentacji osadu czynnego jest ustalany na podstawie tzw. indeksu osadu. W skrócie jest to parametr określający zdolność osadu do sedymentacji i zagęszczania. Niestety jest to kolejny parametr trudny do określenia w warunkach domowych. Na sedymentację poprawnie wytworzonego osadu (duże kłaczki, bez oznak spuchnięcia) i wysokości sedymentacji zbiornika o wymiarach oczyszczalni Delfina ok 40 min powinno wystarczyć. Z czasem sedymentacji nie można przesadzić, ponieważ przy zbyt długim przetrzymaniu może dochodzić do denitryfikacji, co kończy się powstawaniem pęcherzyków azotu, które wynoszą osad na powierzchnię.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Z tym kolankiem to teraz mam założone PCV50/30 stopni na jednej z recyrkulujących skierowane w kierunku dna leja. Nie wiele to pomogło. Z tą przeróbką, o której pisałem to chodziło mi o doprowadzenie powietrza np PP20 do dna leja i skierowanie kolankiem powietrza w światło rury PCV50. Wtedy zrezygnować z oryginalnego zasilania pompy.To powodowałoby lepsze zruszanie osadu z dna.



Dołożenie kolanka bez zmiany miejsca wprowadzenia powietrza zmieniło tylko rzędną ssania. Jeżeli niewiele to dało to oznacza, że siła ssania jest mizerna. Osobiście uważam, że samo obniżenie wprowadzenia powietrza o te 20 cm też niewiele pomoże. W zaproponowany sposób (aż do samego dołu kolankiem pod rurę) albo przyblokujemy przepływ w świetle rury (co zmniejszy sprawność mamuta). Zamontowanie końcówki napowietrzającej poza "światłem" rury może spowodować uciekanie powietrza bokiem - efekt identyczny, czyli spadek wydajności mamuta. Teoretycznie zyskamy 20 mbar ciśnienia ssącego ale albo zwiększymy opory hydrauliczne albo mniej powietrza podamy. Z 20 mbar zostanie tylko jakaś część, która nie przyniesie efektu.

Niestety ponownie rozwiązaniem zwiększenia siły ssania jest mocniejszy kompresor.

Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam Delfin w pompach mamutowych na połączeniu przewodu pneumatycznego oraz konstrukcji samej pompy mamutowej ma taką kształtkę mosiężną z gumową membraną (w tym korku wkręcanym na gwint). Jest to zabezpieczenie aby ściek podczas postoju mamuta nie napływał do przewodu pneumatycznego do poziomu lustra ścieku. Kompresor po uruchomieniu się danego mamuta ma po prostu lżej w początkowym okresie pracy, ponieważ tej wody z przewodu nie musi wydmuchiwać. Niestety ta membrana stanowi sporą stratę miejscową dla przepływu powietrza, co bardzo wpływa na wydajność mamuta. Możesz ją zdjąć i sprawdzić czy to poprawi siłę ssania. Może obniżenie mamuta oraz wywalenie tej membrany wystarczy. Pamiętajmy jednak, że wywalenie membrany jest ingerencją w konstrukcję oczyszczalni i trzeba to robić świadomie (membranę po wyjęciu można spokojnie ponownie założyć). 

Jeżeli chcesz, znam jeszcze jeden sposób bardzo mocno zwiększający siłę ssania mamuta ale wymaga to troszkę zabawy przy konstrukcji - jak coś to proszę o informację na priv.





> Ale być może sama likwidacja jednej pompy i przesunięcie na środek i do dna spowoduje zwiększenie siły ssania.


Dwie równoległe pompy mamutowe działające na jednym kompresorze mają teoretycznie o połowę mniejszą siłę ssącą niż jeden mamut (w rzeczywistości jeden mamut będzie miał ok 70% lepszą siłę ssącą). Dwie pompy mamutowe równoległe będą miały większą wydajność niż jeden mamut ale niższą wysokość podnoszenia. A właśnie wysokość podnoszenia związana jest bezpośrednio z siłą ssania.

----------


## flisak

A jaki elektrozawór Pan by polecił 230V NO. Napisałem też na priv. A jeszcze odnosząc sie do Pańskiej wypowiedzi w wątku Ranking na temat SBR myślałem aby po ogarnięciu tej oczyszczalni dołożyć mamuta do osadnika wstępnego i z połowy głębokości przelewać do reaktora porcje ścieku. Przelew by został jako awaryjny. Zastanawia mnie kwestia czasu przebywanie ścieku we wstępnym ale przy zużyciu rzędu 400l/dobę można by dobrać czasy tak aby za nisko nie schodzić z poziomem. Ciekawy czy to by się udało, bo po wybraniu 1/3 z 1200l mamut z połowy głębokości już nie szarpnie. Gorzej jeszcze przy tzw urlopach. Zastanawiam się czy SBR-y maja czujniki przepływu?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A jaki elektrozawór Pan by polecił 230V NO.


Niestety na jakości elektrozaworów się nie znam - nie ta branża. Może ktoś z wiedzą elektrotechniczną się wypowie. 

Pierwsze skojarzenie elektrozaworów które mi się "owidziały", że są stosowane to elektrozawory i cewki Danfossa, stosuje je sporo producentów przydomówek i na większych systemach też je widziałem. Kojarzę również, że jeden z czołowych producentów używa chińskich cewek - jakieś xingg czy xingys. Pamiętam, bo się nią poparzyłem na chwilę po tym jak się załączył zawór i byłem w szoku, że firma z taką renomą stosuje takie głupie oszczędności.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A jeszcze odnosząc sie do Pańskiej wypowiedzi w wątku Ranking na temat SBR myślałem aby po ogarnięciu tej oczyszczalni dołożyć mamuta do osadnika wstępnego i z połowy głębokości przelewać do reaktora porcje ścieku. Przelew by został jako awaryjny. Zastanawia mnie kwestia czasu przebywanie ścieku we wstępnym ale przy zużyciu rzędu 400l/dobę można by dobrać czasy tak aby za nisko nie schodzić z poziomem. Ciekawy czy to by się udało, bo po wybraniu 1/3 z 1200l mamut z połowy głębokości już nie szarpnie.


Bedzie to taki połowiczny sbr, ponieważ odpływ będzie przelewowy w momencie dozowania. 

W takim układzie im mniejsza dawka tym lepiej ale z tego co się orientuję to Delfin nie ma napowietrzania w trybie ciągłym. Dlatego podzielenie tych 400 litrów na sztywno może zakłócać procesy, które w bioreaktorze założył producent (nitryfikacja/denitryfikacja). Proponuję dostosować się do algorytmu pracy i dozować  ścieki surowe pod koniec przestoju (pozwoli to bakteriom denitryfikacyjnym dostać dawkę lotnych kwasów tłuszczowych, co poprawi ich żywotność i polepszy usuwanie azotu). Niestety nie znam algorytmu pracy Delfina, dlatego dokładnie nie mogę określić kiedy te surowe ścieki zapodać.
Jak mamut zapoda w czasie natleniania tragedii nie będzie - dlatego najlepiej dawki zminimalizować pod względem ilości.
Przy 400 litrach - 17 litrów, co godzinę; 8 litrów, co pół godziny; 4 litry, co kwadrans. Im mniejsza dawka tym lepiej. 

Parę uwag przy przeróbce:
- przepływ grawitacyjny pomiędzy osadnikiem wstępnym i reaktorem trzeba jakoś zatkać. Może to być trudne ale bez tego dozowanie mamutem mija się z celem. Awaryjny przelew (jeżeli jest) niech pozostanie.

- mamut nie może wyglądać jak te oryginalnie zamontowane. Jeżeli będzie zasysał wodę z dna to będzie dozował czysty osad surowy. Na dolę proponuję zrobić "u-rurke" z dwóch kolan 90 stopni i prostym odcinkiem rury zmniejszyć głębokość zasysania. Można tak wyregulować kształt mamuta aby nie zasysał wody poniżej ustalonego poziomu. 

- mamut w zakresie średnic  40-75 mm podnosi mniej więcej tyle ile jest zanurzony (im mniejsza średnica tym ten stosunek jest korzystniejszy na wysokość podnoszenia). Odcinek zanurzony należy liczyć do miejsca wprowadzenia powietrza. Czyli rura np DN50 o metrowej długości podniesie na 50 cm, jeżeli jest na 50 cm zanurzona. Pod koniec maksymalnej wysokości podnoszenia wydajność jest bardzo słaba, aż osiągnie przepływ zerowy.

-osobiście uważam, że ten osadnik jest nie do końca udany. Bardziej pionowy, niż poziomy kształt powoduje, że ściek surowy ma "krótką drogę". W takim układzie, nawet przy dozowaniu mamutem, może okazać się, że ściek surowy podczas szczytu wieczornego i tak zbyt szybko trafia do reaktora

Jak będzie problem przy konstrukcji tego mamuta - proszę śmiało pisać.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Gorzej jeszcze przy tzw urlopach.


Jeżeli ścieku nie będzie to po prostu go nie poda. Oryginalny Delfin podczas urlopu surowego  ścieku też nie dostaje. 





> Zastanawiam się czy SBR-y maja czujniki przepływu?


Niektóre SBRy mają coś na kształt czujników przepływu ale są one sterowane oryginalnym sterownikiem.  Ale ten układ mamutów w Delfinie spowoduje, że osad za szybko z głodu i tak nie padnie, ponieważ zawsze recyrkulacja osadu nadmiernego zwiększy poziom ścieku w osadniku gnilnym. W memencie dozowania zostanie podana na reaktor identyczna ilość ścieku surowego do bioreaktora. Inaczej pisząc  - osad czynny będzie na diecie ale jakąś pożywkę dostanie. A urlopy zazwyczaj nie trwają dłużej niż 14 dni - niestety.

----------


## WojtekINST

Jeśli mogę wtrącić coś do Panów dyskusji, to w kwestii elektrozaworów Danfoss to polecam EV250B. Dobry zawór i mam zamontowany ten model u klientów ze starszymi typami oczyszczalni i nigdy go nie musiałem wymieniać, czy serwisować  :smile:  . Za wersję na gwint 1/2 cala + cewka + konektor, trzeba jednak konkretne fundusze zapłacić  :sad:

----------


## flisak

Jasne dzięki za podpowiedz. Jutro przyjeżdża człowiek z Delfina i mamy przerabiać recyrkulację. na razie zawracam raz dziennie półręcznie osad z 3 komory. To co złapałem w recyrkulacie  jest jasnobrązowe drobnoziarniste wolnosedymentujące. Porównuje do osadu zaszczepianego wcześniej z miejskiej oczyszczalni. Czy świadczy to o młodym osadzie prawidłowym osadzie czy cos nie tak. Zastanawia mnie, że nie czarnieje w 3 komorze a jest jasnobrązowy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To co złapałem w recyrkulacie  jest jasnobrązowe drobnoziarniste wolnosedymentujące. Porównuje do osadu zaszczepianego wcześniej z miejskiej oczyszczalni. Czy świadczy to o młodym osadzie prawidłowym osadzie czy cos nie tak. Zastanawia mnie, że nie czarnieje w 3 komorze a jest jasnobrązowy.


Młody osad o krótkim wieku jest jasnobrązowy. Słabo sedymentuje ponieważ nie tworzy jeszcze kłaczków o własiwej formie - potrzeba jeszcze trochę czasu i w miarę stabilnych warunków. Osad ciemnieje przy zwiększeniu się jego wieku. Z czasem zwiększy się ilość mikroorganizmów, kłaczki się zwiększą, zacznie szybciej sedymntować (przy założeniu, że ilość bakterii nitkowatych będzie w normie) i ściemnieje. Ściek oczyszczony zacznie mieć zapach "ziemisty". 

Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Już kiedyś myślałem nad tą oczyszczalnią Flisaka, owszem recyrkulacja tutaj będzie miała bardzo duże znaczenie. Jeśli jest ona zbyt częsta, zwłaszcza w początkowym okresie to problem będzie z wytworzeniem osadu. Można i dobrze, że te wszystkie przeróbki z mamutem zostały poczynione. Moim zdaniem jednak główny problem to zbyt mała ilość ładunku i mała ilość tlenu. 
Zobaczcie, teraz widać jak z takim Delfinem są spore kłopoty zwłaszcza w ustawieniach gdzie jakaś automatyka jest to co dopiero we wszystkich innych urządzeniach gdzie nie ma tego dodatkowego osprzętu, regulacja ręczna itp.

----------


## flisak

Witam Panie Arturze.

A więc walczymy dalej z recyrkulacją. Wymieniliśmy mamuty na nowe dwa zamiast trzech. Sprawność się poprawiła i jak podam powietrze to szarpie osad. Będziemy musieli wymienić jeszcze dyfuzor, bo nie da rady "przytrzymać" powietrza w trybie recyrkulacji i pompa nie podnosi tylko idzie na dyfuzor. Wcześniej to działało ale przestało. Dyfuzor włożony do wanny nie daje oznak większej dziury. Może guma się zestarzała i pory się rozlazły. 
Pomierzyłem tlen rozpuszczony i po 10- 20 min od załączenia dmuchawy osiągam ok. 2 mg/l po 40 miin. nawet 3.91. Ale zastanawiające jest, że po wyłączeniu po ok. 2-5 min jest 0,15-0,2 mg/l. Mierzyłem ok. 40 cm od dna. Zastanawiające jest, ze woda ze studni zmierzona po nalaniu miała 8 mg/l a po dwóch dniach stania na upale ta sama woda miała 6,9.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Nie ma nigdzie wytycznych do dokonywania pomiaru tlenu rozpuszczonego, ale z tego co kiedyś słyszałem na szkoleniu w jednej z firm produkującej tego typu sprzęt optymalnie jak pomiar wykonywany jest około 60 cm pod poziomem lustra ścieków. To że wartość tlenu zmniejsza się to normalne, masz ścieki, a tlen jest w tym przypadku zużywany przez mikroorganizmy do usuwania zanieczyszczeń, w wodzie z sieci lub ze studni nie masz zanieczyszczeń więc zużycie tlenu jest znikome, aczkolwiek coś mi się nie chce wierzyć że taka była wartość po dwóch dniach, zresztą nie widziałem to nie będę się sprzeczał.
Czy w tym Delfinie jest rurowy czy talerzowy dyfuzor? Ja osobiście zastosowałbym talerzowy o średnicy 270 lub  nawet 340, tak aby napowietrzanie objęło całą komorę, aby nie było tzw. stref martwych, które zazwyczaj są przy ściankach i w najbardziej oddalonych miejscach od dyfuzora. Jednak jakiś osad powstaje i ta trzecia recyrkulacja bez odpowiednio dużego ładunku jest totalnie niepotrzebna.
Życzę uzyskania jak najlepszych efektów !!!




> Witam Panie Arturze.
> 
> A więc walczymy dalej z recyrkulacją. Wymieniliśmy mamuty na nowe dwa zamiast trzech. Sprawność się poprawiła i jak podam powietrze to szarpie osad. Będziemy musieli wymienić jeszcze dyfuzor, bo nie da rady "przytrzymać" powietrza w trybie recyrkulacji i pompa nie podnosi tylko idzie na dyfuzor. Wcześniej to działało ale przestało. Dyfuzor włożony do wanny nie daje oznak większej dziury. Może guma się zestarzała i pory się rozlazły. 
> Pomierzyłem tlen rozpuszczony i po 10- 20 min od załączenia dmuchawy osiągam ok. 2 mg/l po 40 miin. nawet 3.91. Ale zastanawiające jest, że po wyłączeniu po ok. 2-5 min jest 0,15-0,2 mg/l. Mierzyłem ok. 40 cm od dna. Zastanawiające jest, ze woda ze studni zmierzona po nalaniu miała 8 mg/l a po dwóch dniach stania na upale ta sama woda miała 6,9.

----------


## flisak

Dzisiaj pomierzyłem jeszcze raz przy praktycznie wstrzymanym przepływie.  Po 50 min. napowietrzania było 3,6 mg/l przy powierzchni 3,4 mg/l przy dnie. Największe rozbieżności pomiędzy dnem a powierzchnia jakie  zanotowałem to 0,4 mg/l. Po wyłączeniu po 10 min. - 2,3 mg/l, po 20 min. - 0,9 mg/l. Jeśli chodzi o dyfuzor to jest rurowy ok. 30 cm od dna, gdyż dno jest stożkowe i dyfuzor rurowy nie leży na dnie. A w tej wannie, woda stoi od piątku i dzisiaj znowu było 8 mg/l.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A więc walczymy dalej z recyrkulacją. Wymieniliśmy mamuty na nowe dwa zamiast trzech. Sprawność się poprawiła i jak podam powietrze to szarpie osad.


Zakładam, że dojechał serwisant. Oba mamuty zostały na poziomie 20 cm nad dnem, czy zmienił może ich poziomy? Czy tłumaczył dlaczego jest taka przestrzeń pod mamutami?





> Ale zastanawiające jest, że po wyłączeniu po ok. 2-5 min jest 0,15-0,2 mg/l. Mierzyłem ok. 40 cm od dna.





> o wyłączeniu po 10 min. - 2,3 mg/l, po 20 min. - 0,9 mg/l.


Te drugie wartości są po wymianie dyfuzora na nowy, czy może jest mocniejszy kompresor zamontowany?

Dla procesu nitryfikacji wystarczy zakres stężenia tlenu 1,5-2,5 mg/l, dla denitryfikacji 0,2-0,5 mg/l. W takich przedziałach powinno być stężenie tlenu podczas fazy napowietrzania i postoju. Zwiększenie stężenia ponad 2,5 mg/l nie zwiększa sprawności nitryfikacji. Aczkolwiek równie ważnym parametrem jest skuteczność mieszania. W uproszczeniu można to zbadać poprzez pomiar stężenia tlenu podczas napowietrzania w rożnych miejscach komory (zwłaszcza w narożnikach lub innych zakamarkach) oraz bezpośrednio przed uruchomieniem napowietrzania (w strefach gdzie zalega osad, będzie mniejsze stężenie tlenu). Dla lepszej diagnozy pomoże analogiczny pomiar potencjału redox - zwłaszcza w fazie postoju.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Nie ma nigdzie wytycznych do dokonywania pomiaru tlenu rozpuszczonego, ale z tego co kiedyś słyszałem na szkoleniu w jednej z firm produkującej tego typu sprzęt optymalnie jak pomiar wykonywany jest około 60 cm pod poziomem lustra ścieków.


Dla reaktorów jednostrefowych lub wielostrefowych ale z wydzielonymi strefami dąży się do tego aby wymagane stężenie było w całej objętości reaktora lub danej strefy reaktora. Duże bioreaktory mają na stałe zamontowane po kilka sond tlenowych na różnych głębokościach i w rożnych miejscach w jednym bioreaktorze, co pozwala regulować stężenie tlenu oraz intensywność mieszania. Ten drugi parametr jest sterowany właśnie wymogiem równomierności stężenia tlenu.

Ilość i głębokość umiejscowienia sond zależny m.in. od głębokości bioreaktora, sposobu napowietrzania, mieszania, kształtu bioreaktora, ilości i rodzaju stref itd. 60 cm po powierzchnią to trochę zbyt mocno uproszczona wytyczna.

----------


## flisak

[QUOTE][


> Zakładam, że dojechał serwisant. Oba mamuty zostały na poziomie 20 cm nad dnem, czy zmienił może ich poziomy? Czy tłumaczył dlaczego jest taka przestrzeń pod mamutami?


Za serwisanta to na razie robię ja. Przedstawiciel firmy dostarczył zestaw mamutów taki jak teraz montują. Recyrkulacja jest prawie do dna na środku leja a nadmierny tej samej długości opiera się o ścianę leja na moją sugestię żeby nadmierny dać wyżej usłyszałem, że na razie zobaczymy tak. W tej wersji również mamuty maja odcinki ok 15 cm rury pod sercem pompy.Jak wymuszę ręcznie recyrkulacje to coś zawraca ale gdy już zaczyna lecieć czystsza ciecz i zruszę kijem we wtórnym to znów leci ciemniejsze. Ja to bym chyba dał serce pompy na sam dól aby lepiej zruszać ten osad we wtórnym. 





T


> e drugie wartości są po wymianie dyfuzora na nowy, czy może jest mocniejszy kompresor zamontowany?


Te drugie wartości to na tym samym dyfuzorze i kompresorze tylko przy praktycznie zatrzymanym przepływie i dzień później.Jeszcze pH mierzyłem i jest ok. 8.




> Dla procesu nitryfikacji wystarczy zakres stężenia tlenu 1,5-2,5 mg/l, dla denitryfikacji 0,2-0,5 mg/l. W takich przedziałach powinno być stężenie tlenu podczas fazy napowietrzania i postoju. Zwiększenie stężenia ponad 2,5 mg/l nie zwiększa sprawności nitryfikacji. Aczkolwiek równie ważnym parametrem jest skuteczność mieszania. W uproszczeniu można to zbadać poprzez pomiar stężenia tlenu podczas napowietrzania w rożnych miejscach komory (zwłaszcza w narożnikach lub innych zakamarkach) oraz bezpośrednio przed uruchomieniem napowietrzania (w strefach gdzie zalega osad, będzie mniejsze stężenie tlenu). Dla lepszej diagnozy pomoże analogiczny pomiar potencjału redox - zwłaszcza w fazie postoju.


Z tymi czasami i sonda można by się pobawić ale chyba za duży jest wpływ nieregularnego przepływu. Trzeba by to najpierw na pseudo SBR przerobić, Bo tak to nigdy się nie wstrzelimy. Szczerze mówiąc to od 3 tygodni od wypompowania wszystkiego to nawet nie śmierdzi z mojego oczka wodnego ze ściekiem oczyszczonym. 
A jak Pan sadzi co boli ten dyfuzor, że nagle przestał trzymać.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zastanawiające jest, ze woda ze studni zmierzona po nalaniu miała 8 mg/l a po dwóch dniach stania na upale ta sama woda miała 6,9.





> [...] aczkolwiek coś mi się nie chce wierzyć że taka była wartość po dwóch dniach, zresztą nie widziałem to nie będę się sprzeczał.





> A w tej wannie, woda stoi od piątku i dzisiaj znowu było 8 mg/l.


Czysta woda może mieć taki poziom stężenia tlenu - są to wyniki na poziomie jego rozpuszczalności w wodzie. Źródłem jest powietrze. Zakładam, że sonda jest skalibrowana. Każde dodanie zanieczyszczeń powoduje zużywanie tlenu na ich rozkład - dlatego w ściekach spadek tlenu jest dynamiczny (wynika to z zapotrzebowania mikroorganizmów oraz utleniania związków organicznych i mineralnych zawartych w ściekach).

----------


## flisak

Chyba napisaliśmy równoczesnie ostatnie posty.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Za serwisanta to na razie robię ja.


Kiedy się z tym uporamy proponuję złożyć CV do Delfina jako specjalista od trudnych spraw. Trochę roboty w kraju będzie.  :tongue: 




> Przedstawiciel firmy dostarczył zestaw mamutów taki jak teraz montują. Recyrkulacja jest prawie do dna na środku leja a nadmierny tej samej długości opiera się o ścianę leja na moją sugestię żeby nadmierny dać wyżej usłyszałem, że na razie zobaczymy tak.


Zakładam, że w algorytmie najpierw odpala się recyrkulacja (nadmierny póki co powinien być odłączony) i taki układ jest sterowany czasami sterownika. Nie jest on pozbawiony wad ale w tym przypadku nadmiar osadu będzie małym problemem w porównaniu do jego braku. Niech sobie rośnie na odłączonym nadmiernym.   




> W tej wersji również mamuty maja odcinki ok 15 cm rury pod sercem pompy.Jak wymuszę ręcznie recyrkulacje to coś zawraca ale gdy już zaczyna lecieć czystsza ciecz i zruszę kijem we wtórnym to znów leci ciemniejsze. Ja to bym chyba dał serce pompy na sam dól aby lepiej zruszać ten osad we wtórnym.


Moim zdaniem te 15 cm (15 mbar) niewiele zmieni. W Delfinie chyba zbyt optymistycznie założyli, że ich mamut na kompresorze 40tce, będzie miał siłę ssania wozu asenizacyjnego, 





> Te drugie wartości to na tym samym dyfuzorze i kompresorze tylko przy praktycznie zatrzymanym przepływie i dzień później.Jeszcze pH mierzyłem i jest ok. 8.


Czyli na podczyszczonych ściekach - dla testu można było sprawdzić. Generalnie oczyszczalnia przy normalnej eksploatacji  nie będzie miała tego komfortu wydłużonego trybu oczyszczania. pH ok.




> Szczerze mówiąc to od 3 tygodni od wypompowania wszystkiego to nawet nie śmierdzi z mojego oczka wodnego ze ściekiem oczyszczonym.


Cały czas, od 3 tygodni, trzymam kciuki. Już mi zsiniały  :tongue:  Tak na poważnie to jest progres i to cieszy. 




> Będziemy musieli wymienić jeszcze dyfuzor, bo nie da rady "przytrzymać" powietrza w trybie recyrkulacji i pompa nie podnosi tylko idzie na dyfuzor. Wcześniej to działało ale przestało. Dyfuzor włożony do wanny nie daje oznak większej dziury. Może guma się zestarzała i pory się rozlazły. 
> 
> 
> A jak Pan sadzi co boli ten dyfuzor, że nagle przestał trzymać


Jeżeli dyfuzor w wannie daje drobny pęcherzyk to dziury nie ma. Optymalna trwałość membran dyfuzorów to ok 5 lat. Ta chyba ma 2 lata (z tego co pamiętam) i w dodatku pracuje na kompresorze 40tce, czyli trudnych warunków nie ma. 

Z karty technicznej producenta dyfuzora można wyczytać, że dla przepływu 4m3/h spadek ciśnienia wynosi 70 mbar (70 cm H2O). Dyfuzor daje ok 25 dm3/min czyli ok 1,5 m3/h. Nie znam charakterystyki spadku ciśnienia tego dyfuzora ale z kształtu tego typu charakterystyk można założyć, że wyjdzie ok 20 mbar (20 cm H2O). Pisał Pan, że dyfuzor jest ok 30 cm nad dnem, serce mamutów ok 15 cm. Wychodzi, że rozmawiamy o różnicy ciśnienia rzędu 5 mbar, co się przekłada na 5 cm. Jeżeli spadek ciśnienia jest mniejszy niż 20 mbar to ta różnica jest jeszcze mniejsza. 

Spróbuje Pan podczas trybu recyrkulacji podnieść mamut - jeżeli dyfuzor przestanie napowietrzać, okaże się, że rozwiązaliśmy zagadkę wysokiego zawieszania nad dnem mamutów w Delfinie. Jeżeli dyfuzor dalej będzie napowietrzał - zdławi Pan przewód zasilający dyfuzor (np poprzez załamanie) - może z przewodem napowietrzania mamuta jest coś nie tak. Trzecia opcja - elektrozawór - ale do tej diagnozy potrzebuję zdjęcia układu rozprowadzenia powietrza z szafy sterowniczej.

----------


## flisak

Jak zdławię powietrze na dyfuzor tj. zamknę ręcznym zaworkiem to recyrkulacja idzie. Wcześniej  przy takim samym układzie mamutów i dyfuzora to jakoś działało.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Jak zdławię powietrze na dyfuzor tj. zamknę ręcznym zaworkiem to recyrkulacja idzie. Wcześniej  przy takim samym układzie mamutów i dyfuzora to jakoś działało.


Jeżeli przy odciętym dyfuzorze powietrze idzie na pompę mamutową to ewidentnie winą są większe opory na pompie mamutowej niż na dyfuzorze. Czy jest możliwość podnieść pompę mamutową o np15-20 cm i sprawdzić czy dyfuzor będzie dalej napowietrzał?

----------


## flisak

Oczywiście jutro rano to sprawdzę. Dzisiaj do niej nie zaglądałem i czuję się jakoś tak nie swojo :wink: . Podejrzewam dyfuzor, bo problem pojawił się na starych mamutach i nie znikł po wymianie mamutów na nówki (2 zamiast trzech).

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Oczywiście jutro rano to sprawdzę. Dzisiaj do niej nie zaglądałem i czuję się jakoś tak nie swojo. Podejrzewam dyfuzor, bo problem pojawił się na starych mamutach i nie znikł po wymianie mamutów na nówki (2 zamiast trzech).


 Pisał Pan, że w wannie dużych bąbli nie było. W oczyszczalni jest tak samo? Tu jest większa głębokość niż w wannie więc pęcherzyki bardziej zwieszają objętość  i jeżeli bywają większe to szybciej się je zauważy w oczyszczalni - ale to będą naprawdę duże bąble. 

Dyfuzor jak jest szczelny i bez dziury w membranie to na "sucho" powinien się napompować trochę jak balon na całej długości - to też można sprawdzić.

----------


## flisak

Trochę jakby się pompował.  Wstawiłem filmik z wcześniejszego badania dyfuzora.


Ostatnio powietrze uchodziło jedynie takim wąskim paskiem na górze dyfuzora. Raczej nie wyglądało to tak jak tu. https://www.bioires.pl/akcesoria-do-...erzowe-rurowe/

----------


## czystesrodowsko

Dyfuzor jest cały. 

Na moje oko ewidentnie za mały kompresor, ponieważ:
-  na filmie wyraźnie widać, że na końcu dyfuzora nie leci powietrze. Pracuje tylko część dyfuzora, ponieważ jest zbyt mała ilość powietrza, co wpływa na zbyt małe ciśnienie wewnątrz dyfuzora.  W oczyszczalni, gdzie głębokość jest o wiele większa (większe ciśnienie hydrostatyczne działające na membranę dyfuzora)  - pracuje pewno ok 50%, może jeszcze mniej. 

- w karcie charakterystyki dyfuzora są podane zalecane warunki pracy - 4-5 m3/h. 

Kiedyś na tym wątku już  analizowałem jak to wygląda w przypadku Delfina




> Moim zdaniem pierwszy do wymiany powinien pójść  kompresor. Stosowany przez Delfina  model o wydajności  nominalnej 40 dm3/min w rzeczywistości (uwzględniając słup wody, straty na wyspie zaworowej, przewodzie pneumatycznym, dyfuzorze) ma gdzieś około 25 dm3/min.


Pan również badał wydajność kompresora - wyszło podobnie jak w moich analizach.




> Przepływ jest ponad 25l/min w piątek sprawdzę większym rotametrem.


Przepływ na poziomie 25l/min to jest 1,5m3/h. Zalecane jest 4-5 m3/h dla dyfuzora o długości 1 metr. Jeżeli jest to wersja dyfuzora 80 cm to zalecana dolna wielkość przepływu będzie na poziomie ok 3,2 m3/h. Producent dyfuzora jako absolutnie minimalny przepływ do jakiejkolwiek pracy  podaje 1,0 m3/h - jesteśmy niewiele ponad to minimum - co tłumaczy niecałkowite "napompowanie" dyfuzora podczas pracy.

To nie dyfuzor tu jest winny.

Można link podesłać do producenta - Akwatech z Poznania - niech się wypowiedzą, co jest przyczyną takiego działania.

----------


## flisak

Winny był elektrozawór od pralki.

----------


## flisak

A więc winny był sterownik, który daje 100V na elektrozawór od pralki Polar. Elektrozawór, który nie nadaje się do takich zastosowań. Brak elektrozaworu NO do odcięcia dyfuzora. Oraz za mały kompresor, który nie da rady poderwać osadu we wtórnym osadniku. Jeśli ktoś zastanawia się nad tym produktem to odradzam.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Jak tam Twoje obserwacje z sedymentacją tego osadu, miałeś dać znać.

pzdr




> A więc winny był sterownik, który daje 100V na elektrozawór od pralki Polar. Elektrozawór, który nie nadaje się do takich zastosowań. Brak elektrozaworu NO do odcięcia dyfuzora. Oraz za mały kompresor, który nie da rady poderwać osadu we wtórnym osadniku. Jeśli ktoś zastanawia się nad tym produktem to odradzam.

----------


## gorog85

Odświeżę stary temat. Postanowiłem zbadać ścieki z delfina testem akwarystycznym. Test paskowy nie jest tak dokładny jak kropelkowy, jednak NO2 i NO3 na owym teście wyszło 0. To chyba oznacza, że oczyszczalnia działa, czyż nie?

----------


## ArturStadnik

taki test nie nadaje się do badania ścieków, to jest bzdura. Jak chcesz zbadać to oddaj próbkę do laboratorium

----------


## gorog85

> taki test nie nadaje się do badania ścieków, to jest bzdura. Jak chcesz zbadać to oddaj próbkę do laboratorium


A dlaczego? Oznaczalność No2 od 0,5 a no3 od 10 mg/l.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A dlaczego? Oznaczalność No2 od 0,5 a no3 od 10 mg/l.


Najprawdopodobniej dlatego, że w ściekach znajduje się cały szereg substancji przeszkadzających w analizie dla wykorzystanych odczynników przez producenta testów zawartości azotynów i azotanów. 

Nie ma możliwości aby w ścieku oczyszczonym wartość azotynów lub azotanów była w okolicy 0.  Takie wartości można uzyskać dla wody ultra czystej po odwróconej osmozie lub wymianie jonowej.

Ponadto badanie jedynie azotynów i azotanów nie jest właściwe, ponieważ ich niska zawartość może świadczyć zarówno o wysokiej skuteczności w usuwaniu związków azotu, ale również o bardzo niskiej skuteczności, ponieważ azot pozostaje np. w formie amonowej lub w związkach organicznych (czyli oczyszczalnia totalnie nie działa). Do pełni analizy należy przebadać w pierwszej kolejności azot ogólny, a dopiero przy wysokiej jego zawartości określić która forma azotu dominuje w składzie i na tej podstawie ocenić skuteczność działania oczyszczalni.

----------


## flisak

To u mnie osad teraz sedymentuje i jest go ok. 30% ale ciecz nadosadowa nie jest klarowna. Pływają w  niej drobne przezroczyste cząstki. Przez 3 dni miałem 6 osób zamiast 3. Czy to kwestia przeciążenia czy za dużo tlenu. Dozowania ścieku jeszcze nie zrobiłem, ale już niebawem zacznę testy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To u mnie osad teraz sedymentuje i jest go ok. 30% ale ciecz nadosadowa nie jest klarowna. Pływają w  niej drobne przezroczyste cząstki. Przez 3 dni miałem 6 osób zamiast 3. Czy to kwestia przeciążenia czy za dużo tlenu. Dozowania ścieku jeszcze nie zrobiłem, ale już niebawem zacznę testy.


Piszemy o komorze bioreaktora czy osadnika wtórnego?

Ciężko tak stwierdzić bez przykładowego zdjęcia. Może jakieś cząstki zatłuszczone (temperatura za oknem mniejsza), może przeciążenie (Delfin dla 6 osób to w zasadzie na papierze jest), może rozbite kłaczki osadu czynnego.

----------


## flisak

Właściwie pobrane z reaktora czy z wtórnego czy z przepompowni to takie słomkowe mętne jest. Tyle, że nie śmierdzi. Zrobię zdjęcie to wstawię. 

Kolego georg85 a jka u ciebie to bedziewie działa? Podobno u wszystkich działa tylko ja jestem jakiś upierdliwy i czepiam sie producenta. Masz osad czynny? Recyrkulacja działa? Na orginalnym sterowaniu? Jestem ogromnie ciekaw.

----------


## gorog85

Zaglądam kilka razy w tygodniu kontrolnie, sypię 30 g Biodennu co dwa tygodnie i do tego sprowadza się moja ingerencja. Zauważyłem, że te bakterie mają jakiś wpływ na ścieki, przynajmniej na ich zapach. Do kontroli pobieram z tunelu filtracyjnego. Jeśli bakterii nie ma, czuć próbkę. Nie jest to intensywny zapach, ale jednak. Z regularnym podawaniem bakterii jest lepiej. Producent wprawdzie powiedział, że nie trzeba tego robić, ale dla spokojności... Ściek nie jest super klarowny i drobinki też czasem widać. Jedno, co mnie wnerwia to spore cząstki wypływające z oczyszczalni do tunelu przy dynamicznym zrzucie wody, np. z wanny. Radzę sobie z tym tak, że wodę z wanny spuszczam przez godzinę, niewielką szczeliną. Dyskomfort jest, ale co zrobić. Za kilka miesięcy będę wymieniał dyfuzor i poproszę do tego zadania serwis. Przy okazji, mam taką nadzieję, że sprawdzą co i jak.

----------


## flisak

> Zaglądam kilka razy w tygodniu kontrolnie, sypię 30 g Biodennu co dwa tygodnie i do tego sprowadza się moja ingerencja. Zauważyłem, że te bakterie mają jakiś wpływ na ścieki, przynajmniej na ich zapach. Do kontroli pobieram z tunelu filtracyjnego. Jeśli bakterii nie ma, czuć próbkę. Nie jest to intensywny zapach, ale jednak. Z regularnym podawaniem bakterii jest lepiej. Producent wprawdzie powiedział, że nie trzeba tego robić, ale dla spokojności... Ściek nie jest super klarowny i drobinki też czasem widać. Jedno, co mnie wnerwia to spore cząstki wypływające z oczyszczalni do tunelu przy dynamicznym zrzucie wody, np. z wanny. Radzę sobie z tym tak, że wodę z wanny spuszczam przez godzinę, niewielką szczeliną. Dyskomfort jest, ale co zrobić. Za kilka miesięcy będę wymieniał dyfuzor i poproszę do tego zadania serwis. Przy okazji, mam taką nadzieję, że sprawdzą co i jak.


A czemu będziesz wymieniał dyfuzor? A osad czynny masz czy nie?

----------


## flisak

> Piszemy o komorze bioreaktora czy osadnika wtórnego?
> 
> Ciężko tak stwierdzić bez przykładowego zdjęcia. Może jakieś cząstki zatłuszczone (temperatura za oknem mniejsza), może przeciążenie (Delfin dla 6 osób to w zasadzie na papierze jest), może rozbite kłaczki osadu czynnego.


Wygląda to mniej więcej tak, choć trudno to uchwycić na zdjęciu.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Cześć, według mnie jest to słabo oczyszczone, jeśli w ogóle można nazwać to oczyszczaniem. Sorki, ale po osadnikach wstępnych wyglądają podobnie ścieki, a ty pokazujesz oczyszczone ścieki po bioreaktorze. Tutaj trzeba będzie jeszcze popracować nad tym rozwiązaniem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekINST

Zgodzę się z komentarzem Artura i jeszcze dużo do kombinowania, aby to działało. Ciekawi mnie jak pomoże serwis, przy wymianie dyfuzora i ile to będzie kosztowało. Może zaoferują jakąś modernizację odpłatną z dodaniem nowej wersji sterowania i kilku elektrozaworów  :smile:

----------


## gorog85

Zdjęcie ścieku i dwóch osadników.

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c86d95b17953780e

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ede75e767c911d73

----------


## ArturStadnik

Według mojej oceny te ścieki nie są dobrze oczyszczone, oczywiście nie mamy zrobionych badań, ale myślę że wymaga on jeszcze oczyszczania. Podejrzewam, że zanieczyszczenia podstawowe mam na myśli BZT5, ChZT i zawiesinę ogólną są jeszcze na dość wysokim poziomie. Widać, że to nie jedyny przypadek jak u Flisaka, że nie czyści ona dobrze. 




> Zdjęcie ścieku i dwóch osadników.
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c86d95b17953780e
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ede75e767c911d73

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Wygląda to mniej więcej tak, choć trudno to uchwycić na zdjęciu.
> Załącznik 403825







> Zdjęcie ścieku i dwóch osadników.
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c86d95b17953780e
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ede75e767c911d73


Zarówno u kolegi flisaka oraz gorog85 nie wygląda to ciekawie i faktycznie jak podczyszczony ściek wyłącznie mechanicznie po osadniku gnilnym. Na zdjęciach od gorog85 dodatkowo widać w osadniku wtórnym kożuch białkowy świadczący, m.in. iż poziom BZT5 jest wysoki. Skoro oczyszczalnia nie radzi sobie z BZT5, to można założyć że poziom ChZT jest również wysoki.

W aspekcie otrzymywanych przez firmę Delfin nagród za jakieś innowacje i inne pierdoły - żenujące aby użytkownicy mieli takie problemy i nie mieli pomocy ze strony producenta.

Zbadanie BZT5, ChZT oraz zawiesiny w ściekach oczyszczonych jest najlepszym sposobem na potwierdzenie czy te oczyszczalnie działają poprawnie.
Aby zacząć batalię z producentem – potrzebne będzie zbadanie również ścieków surowych, lecz to już nie będzie taka prosta czynność jak z oczyszczonym.

----------


## flisak

U mnie osad zrobił się jasny, beżowy, drobny i bardzo wolno sedymentujący. Po 30 min jest 90% a po 5 godz. ok. 30%. Czyżby za dużo tlenu? Zmniejszyłem trochę napowietrzanie i wydłużyłem przerwy recyrkulacji z 45 na 60 min. Jestem w trakcie budowania kolektora. Kupiłem elektrozawory. Sterownik zbudowany tylko program napisać i ruszamy z dozowaniem. 

Wstawiłem przepompownię likwidując studnię chłonną w wodach gruntowych to już trochę spokojniej śpię, bo bałem się o swoją wodę pitną. Ale jeszcze sporo roboty przede mną. 
Tak mnie urządził nasz podlaski instalator.

----------


## gorog85

Przepraszam, ale nie rozumiem. Zlikwidowałeś studnię chłonną i zbudowałeś przepompownię. Gdzie zatem zrzucasz ścieki?

----------


## flisak

Zlikwidowałem studnię(chętnie odsprzedam) gdyż była zlokalizowana poniżej poziomu wód gruntowych i nie odbierała "oczyszczonego" ścieku. Takich Delfin ma fachowców. Teraz przepompowuję to w tunele postawione na warstwie kamieni. Wszystko obsypane drobnym kamykiem. A jak u ciebie z tym osadem czynnym?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Flisak, skomplikowa ta Twoja sytuacja. Przyczyn może być naprawdę wiele, ta oczyszczalnia to jedna wielka zagadka. Jasny osad może świadczyć, że jest młody, najprawdopodobniej przez Twojà recyrkulację, tak częstą osad nie ma najprawdopodobniej odpowiedniego wieku, może być tak że osad miałeś dobry ale zbyt mocne napowietrzanie może rozrywać kłaczki (choć myśle, że to mało prawdopodobne ale i możliwe), może być też zbyt niskie obciążenie. Myśle jednak, że Ty przez tak częstą recyrkulacje nie powodujesz ze on sie dobrze nie wytworzy. Może być także przyczyną ten mały osadnik, większy jednorazowy przepływ i wypłukaniu osadu. Na początek proponuje aby na około 6 tygodni wogóle odłączyć recyrkulacje, dać aby ten osad był zdolny do pracy, on przy dobrej pracy bedzie brązowy, kłaczki duże i stabilne, wtedy też sedymentacja będzie zdecydowanie lepsza. W Twoim przypadku teraz trzeba by zrobić szczegółowe badania ścieków surowych i oczyszczonych oraz wykonać analizę mikrobiologiczną samego osadu. Myśle, że na jakiejś komunalnej oczyszczalni mógłbyś to zrobić.

----------


## gorog85

Widziałeś zdjęcia. W delfinie kazali zrobić badania ścieku surowego i oczyszczonego. Podejrzewają dużo fosforu, stąd biały film. Zrobię te badania, ale fosforu się nie spodziewam, nie używam detergentów, jedynie płyn do prania.
Dzisiaj, po nieco większym tygodniowym obciążeniu wygląda to tak.

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/80da188d8198eb8d

----------


## flisak

Oj kolego georg85 chyba wyflotował ci osad we wtórnym, bo nie działa recyrkulacja. Zrób test osadu czynnego. Pobierz w litrowe naczynie ściek z reaktora w trakcie napowietrzania. Chyba i tak czeka cię  wymiana kompresora i sterownika/elektrozawrów. Ten kompresor (40l/min) nie daje rady poderwać osadu z wtórnego, to już sprawdzone. 

Arturze u mnie ten osad był jako taki. Przynajmniej sedymentował a teraz zrobił się taki.
 
Zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie 2 tygodnie temu ale nie wiele to dało. Teraz wydaje mi się że kłopoty się zaczęły jak przeszedłem tymczasowo na mniejszy kompresor. Generalnie to szukam jakiegoś kompendium wiedzy na temat osadu czynnego. Wtedy mógłbym jakoś oceniać ten osad i odpowiednio reagować. Może macie koledzy jakieś publikacje na te temat.

----------


## gorog85

Sprawdziłem jak pisałeś. Oczywiście,że nie ma osadu ani grama. Piszę zawsze do serwisu, zobaczymy co teraz doradzą.

----------


## flisak

Życzę powodzenia. Mnie to już zna chyba cała firma. Powiedzą ci, że wszystko jest w porządku tylko za dużo fosforanów używasz albo złe pH. Ja już 3 rok walczę z tą "ocyszczalnią". U mnie osad pojawił się dopiero po wymianie kompresora i pominięciu sterownika. Teraz znowu się pochrzaniło, bo podłączyłem drugi sterownik od Delfina.

----------


## gorog85

Dzisiaj rano chciałem pobrać ściek i nie mogłem się doczekać na napowietrzanie. Ze dwie godziny czekałem. Jaki kompresor zakupiłeś i czemu pisałeś podpinałeś siewnik drugi, skoro było lepiej? Coś trzeba zrobić, bo równie dobrze mogłem za oczyszczalnie zapłacić 3 tys. zl zamiast 8 a efekt byłby taki sam.

----------


## flisak

To tanio ja zapłaciłem 11,5 tyś..Kupiłem Hiblow 80l/min. Sterownik ten nie działa poprawnie gdyż ma jeden elektrozawór trójdrożny pralkowy, który sobie nie radzi. W ogóle to długa historia. Wysłałem ci priv.

----------


## Alekko

> Sprawdziłem jak pisałeś. Oczywiście,że nie ma osadu ani grama. Piszę zawsze do serwisu, zobaczymy co teraz doradzą.


Nie wiem, czy to dobry pomysł, ale ja bym kupił do takiej oczyszczalni mocniejszą dmuchawę, ale recyrkulację zrobiłbym z ostatniej komory do środkowej, aby nie tracić osadu, skoro i tak tam gdzie napowietrzanie jest go bało lub brak. 

Mam inną oczyszczalnię niż u was, ale zastanawiam się jak zwiększyć jej wydajność, gdyby nie dała rady na więcej osób. Na razie u mnie działa.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Widziałeś zdjęcia. W delfinie kazali zrobić badania ścieku surowego i oczyszczonego. Podejrzewają dużo fosforu, stąd biały film. Zrobię te badania, ale fosforu się nie spodziewam, nie używam detergentów, jedynie płyn do prania.


Biały film nie jest efektem fosforu. To są zagniłe aminokwasy, a film tworzą bakterie, które się świetnie na nim namnażają.  Osadnik wtórny ewidentnie posiada warunki niedotlenione lub nawet miejscowo beztlenowe.





> Dzisiaj, po nieco większym tygodniowym obciążeniu wygląda to tak.
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/80da188d8198eb8d


Wzrost obciążenia doprowadził do wzrostu ilości osadu w osadniku wtórnym, co z kolei przy jego anoksycznych warunkach doprowadziło do intensywniejszego powstawania gazów - które w konsekwencji wyniosły osad na powierzchnię. Zdecydowanie za mała recyrkulacja osadu, który w tej części oczyszczalni powinien przebywać jak najkrócej.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Arturze u mnie ten osad był jako taki. Przynajmniej sedymentował a teraz zrobił się taki.
>  
> Zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie 2 tygodnie temu ale nie wiele to dało. Teraz wydaje mi się że kłopoty się zaczęły jak przeszedłem tymczasowo na mniejszy kompresor. Generalnie to szukam jakiegoś kompendium wiedzy na temat osadu czynnego. Wtedy mógłbym jakoś oceniać ten osad i odpowiednio reagować. Może macie koledzy jakieś publikacje na te temat.



Osad wygląda na zdeflokulowany (rozbity) o bardzo dużym indeksie osadowym.
Przyczyn może być kilka:
- brak tlenu - to mogłeś zrobić zmniejszając ponownie kompresor
- zatrucie osadu - o ile nie było jakiegoś inhibitora dla osadu czynnego w dużych stężeniach w ściekach surowych  (podejrzewam, że tego pilnujesz - więc możemy to wykluczyć) - możemy podejrzewać wpływ temperatury. Optymalna temperatura ścieku to ok 20-25st C. Teraz podejrzewam jest w okolicy 5stC czyli w zasadzie na granicy aktywności osadu czynnego. 
- zbyt duże napowietrzanie ale nie rozmawiamy  o stężeniu tlenu ale bardziej o mieszaniu. Z punktu widzenia natleniania dyfuzorami powinno być ok 1-4 m/h (ze względu na skuteczność dostarczenia tlenu) oraz 2-5 m3/m3 komory na godzinę (ze względu na skuteczność mieszania). Dla przydomówek spokojnie można przyjąć górne wartości (lub nawet lekko większe) ze względu na więcej "zakamarków" oraz mniejszą głębokość oczyszczalni w porównaniu do dużych systemów. 

Pisałeś:




> Kupiłem Hiblow 80l/min.


 Hiblow 80ka (zarówno w wersji XP oraz HP), który ma przy uwzględnieniu słupa wody i strat na sterowniku i dyfuzorze ok blisko 70l/min.

Zobaczmy jak to wygląda dla wymiarów komory osadu czynnego Delfina (powierzchnia ok 0,69 m2 oraz objętość ok 0,65 m3).
a). wydajność 25 l/min (taka kiedyś wyszła rzeczywista z pomiaru dla Delfina z kompresorem o wydajności 40l/min)
- wydajność natleniania - 2,17 m/h < niz wymagane 4 m/h
- wydajność mieszania - 2,5 m3/m3 *h < niż wymagane 5 m3/ m3*h
b). Hiblow80 - 70 l/min 
- wydajność natleniania - 6,1 m/h > niż wymagane 4 m/h
- wydajność mieszania - 7,4 m3/m3 *h > sporo niż wymagane 5 m3/m3*h (duże ryzyko deflokulacji osadu)

Wydaje się że dla Delfina jest optymalny kompresor o wydajności rzeczywistej wynikającej z wyposażenia Delfina ok 60l/min
- wydajność natleniania - 5,1 m/h > niż wymagane 4 m/h
- wydajność mieszania - 5,5 m3/m3 *h > zbliżone do wymaganego 5 m3/m3*h

Reasumując - w Twoim przypadku na słabe wyniki wzrostu osadu mógł mieć wpływ każdy z powyższych czynników. Co gorsza - nie można wykluczyć łącznego ich zadziałania.  

Inna sprawa - zalecana wydajność dyfuzora zastosowanego w Delfinie to wg producenta 3,2 - 4,0 m3/h. Maksymalny zalecany przepływ powietrza to 4,8 m3/h. Hiblow80 daje ok 4,2 m3/h - czyli dyfuzor pracuje z wydajnością skracającą jego żywotność  :sad:

----------


## flisak

Przed kupnem tego kompresora radziłem się Pana czy zaczekać na 60 czy brać 80 napisał Pan na priv, że brać 80. Doceniam bardzo powyższe wyliczenia i chęć pomocy ale w tym momencie to już głupieje. A jakie substancje mogą być inhibitorami w tym przypadku? Chodzi o fosforany?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Przed kupnem tego kompresora radziłem się Pana czy zaczekać na 60 czy brać 80 napisał Pan na priv, że brać 80. Doceniam bardzo powyższe wyliczenia i chęć pomocy ale w tym momencie to już głupieje. A jakie substancje mogą być inhibitorami w tym przypadku? Chodzi o fosforany?


1). Należy zaznaczyć, że jest różnica pomiędzy wydajnością kompresora nominalną, którą najczęściej określa liczba przy nazwie np. Hiblow 80, a wydajnością rzeczywistą uwzględniającą opory na dyfuzorze, wyspie zaworowej, wynikającej ze słupa wody itd. Większość producentów kompresorów podaje wydajność nominalną dla 150 mbar.  Delfin z tego co widzę na rysunkach samego słupa wody ma ok. 130 cm=130mbar.  Także wydajność kompresora pracującego w Delfinie na pewno nie będzie taka jak nominalna podana przez producentów kompresora.

2). Mając do wyboru jedynie te dwa kompresory Hiblow 60 i Hiblow 80 (bo tak było w Pańskim zapytaniu) ponownie bym zalecił 80kę. Hiblow 60 pracując w Delfinie, będzie miał sporo mniej wydajności niż nominalne 60 l/min – co skutkować będzie niedotlenieniem i niedomieszaniem. Nie da się go „podkręcić” bez utraty gwarancji. Hiblow 80 tego problemu miał nie będzie natomiast faktycznie powstaje ryzyko rozbijania kłaczków. Ale przepływ w kompresorze można łatwo wyregulować bez utraty gwarancji oraz nadwyrężania membran  - wystarczy zamontować na przewodzie pneumatycznym do dyfuzora trójnik z zaworem i tak go wyregulować aby upuszczał nadmiar powietrza. 

3). Zanim zwrócił się Pan do mnie z prośbą o wybór jednego z dwóch kompresorów, jakiś czas wcześniej w tym wątku napisałem dla Pana poniższą sugestię.  




> Stosowany przez Delfina producent kompresorów posiada modele większe, określone jako 60N i 60/80. Moim zdaniem ten drugi będzie bardziej odpowiedni , ponieważ w Delfinie stosowany jest dyfuzor rurowy, który ma o wiele gorsze parametry pod względem mieszania (w porównaniu do talerzowych), pomimo zbliżonej skuteczności natleniania. Patrząc na charakterystyki pracy, model 60/80 powinien dawać uczciwe 60 dm3/min. Jest jeszcze model 80H ale uwzględniając kształt komory bioreaktora istnieje ryzyko przekroczenia dopuszczalnej wartości mieszania, skutkującej rozbijaniem kłaczków osadu oraz wymywaniem biofilmu z pierścieni Białeckiego.


 
Sugerowałem kompresory Thomas z prostej przyczyny – jako jeden z niewielu producentów posiada kompresor o wydajności nominalnej pomiędzy  60, a 80. Uważam, że model kompresora Thomas 60/80 jest dla Delfina optymalny. Nie wiem czy powyższa sugestia Panu umknęła. Zdecydował się Pan na Hiblowy – miał Pan jakieś powody, miał Pan do tego prawo. Hiblow80 nie jest tragedią – trzeba go jedynie podregulować.

4). To czy Hiblow 80 daje 70l/min w Delfinie jest moją analizą na podstawie rysunków Delfina i założeń wielkości start miejscowych. Nie jestem technologiem Delfina i nie znam rzeczywistej wielkości tych strat – dlatego najlepszą metodą określenia ile ten Hiblow80 daje przepływu rzeczywistego w Delfinie jest po prostu pomiar tego przepływu. Jeżeli jest tam rzeczywisty przepływ 70l/min – sugeruję zmniejszenie przepływu. Jeżeli przepływ jest mniejszy niż 70 l/min możemy wykluczyć wielkość kompresora jako przyczynę deflokulacji. 

5). To jest naprawdę ciężkie zadanie uzdrowić niedziałającą oczyszczalnię na podstawie jednego zdjęcia osadu – nie jestem jasnowidzem. Nie mamy składu ścieków surowych oraz oczyszczonych, nie wiemy jaki jest algorytm pracy, nie znamy stopnia natlenienia osadu czynnego i zmian tego stopnia w czasie, nie znamy wydajności napowietrzania, nawet pH nie znamy. Nie pisząc o braku wiedzy składu osadu czynnego. Dodatkowym utrudnieniem jest to że Delfin jest oczyszczalnią pracującą w systemie przepływowym. W optymalnych warunkach (wielkość obciążenia zanieczyszczeniami, stopień natlenienia, brak inhibitorów itp.) osad czynny wpracowuje się ok. 3-4 tygodne. Dlatego trzeba wprowadzać pojedyncze zmiany po takim okresie. Nie można co chwilę zmieniać kompresora lub algorytmu pracy itp. - bo jest za dużo czynników wpływających na przydomówki – chociażby panująca teraz temperatura. Przy metodzie „prób i błędów” trzeba się niestety uzbroić w czas.Rozruch dużych oczyszczalnia trwa kilka czasem kilkanaście tygodni i tam jest monitoring całej gamy parametrów łącznie z analizą mikroskopową składu osadu czynnego. W porównaniu do tego - strzelamy na ślepo - a mamy utrudnione zadanie chociażby ze względu na zmienność składu i napływu ścieków.

----------


## flisak

Proszę nie brać do siebie moich uwag. Bardzo doceniam Paśką pomoc w walce z tą "oczyszczalnią". Puszczanie powietrza bokiem sugerowałem przy pytaniu o tą 80. Mówił Pan , że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Ale nie o to tu idzie aby się spierać o to co było poł roku temu. Jeśli Pana uraziłem to przepraszam. Przejdżmy do konkretów.
Algorytm znamy. Przepływ to jest mały problem bo nie mam przepływomierza. Chcę zrobić to na tej 80, nowym sterowniku z nowymi zaworami i z dozowaniem ścieku. Algorytm chcę zrobić taki jak Pan proponował tj.
Dozowanie 	      2-3 min.-	Automatyczny odpływ oczyszconego ścieku w poprzednim cyklu.						
Recyrkulacja	      2-3min							
Napowietrzanie     30min							
Postój	              15min   Denitryfikacja						
Napwietrzanie	      40mn							
Postój	             30min   Denitryfikacja i sedymentacja						
Dozowanie 	    2-3min							
itd..		
Zmieniłem tylko kolejność dozowania i recyrkulacji. Wydaje mi się sensowniejsza. Zastanawia mnie czas napowietrzania. Czy czasem go nie skrócić. Robiłem testy na 40-tcei wyglądało to tak:
"Pomierzyłem tlen rozpuszczony i po 10- 20 min od załączenia dmuchawy osiągam ok. 2 mg/l po 40 miin. nawet 3.91. Ale zastanawiające jest, że po wyłączeniu po ok. 2-5 min jest 0,15-0,2 mg/l. Mierzyłem ok. 40 cm od dna. Zastanawiające jest, ze woda ze studni zmierzona po nalaniu miała 8 mg/l a po dwóch dniach stania na upale ta sama woda miała 6,9.

Dzisiaj pomierzyłem jeszcze raz przy praktycznie wstrzymanym przepływie. Po 50 min. napowietrzania było 3,6 mg/l przy powierzchni 3,4 mg/l przy dnie. Największe rozbieżności pomiędzy dnem a powierzchnia jakie zanotowałem to 0,4 mg/l. Po wyłączeniu po 10 min. - 2,3 mg/l, po 20 min. - 0,9 mg/l. Jeśli chodzi o dyfuzor to jest rurowy ok. 30 cm od dna, gdyż dno jest stożkowe i dyfuzor rurowy nie leży na dnie. A w tej wannie, woda stoi od piątku i dzisiaj znowu było 8 mg/l."

Tak więc na 80-tce udającej 60-tkę powinno jeszcze szybciej osiągać pożądane stężenia.

I jeszcze jedno pytanie do powyższego posta. Czy jest możliwe uzdrowienie tej oczyszczalni bez badań, czy będą niezbędne? Jeśli tak to coś konkretnie badać? BZT, CHZT, Azot, Skład osaduczy jeszcze co innego? Jeszcze raz przepraszam i liczę na cenne uwagi najlepiej to takie, które sugerowałyby konkretne rozwiązania.  :smile:  Dotychczas kierując się Pańską wiedzą wyeliminowałem kilka błędów producenta i jesteśmy tu gdzie jesteśmy. Muszę  brnąć dalej i dokończyć temat. Na dniach będę miał kompletny sterownik. Kończę wyspę zaworową i będę to odpalał	Wpadłem na pomysł stworzenia swego rodzaju dziennik ze zdjęciami aby szanowni koledzy, Pan, Artur i inni widzieli na bieżąco co zmieniamy. Jak to wszystko się uda to na pewno się zrewanżuję.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Proszę nie brać do siebie moich uwag. Bardzo doceniam Paśką pomoc w walce z tą "oczyszczalnią". Puszczanie powietrza bokiem sugerowałem przy pytaniu o tą 80. Mówił Pan , że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Ale nie o to tu idzie aby się spierać o to co było poł roku temu. Jeśli Pana uraziłem to przepraszam.


Az tak łatwo nie jest mnie urazić. Rozumiem Waszą frustrację jako użytkowników niedziałającego urządzenia za które daliście grube pieniądze.

Puszczanie powietrza bokiem w tamtym okresie nie było konieczne, bo wtedy nie mieliśmy problemu z rozbitym osadem. Wtedy chyba nie było go wcale, także zbyt wielki przepływ nie miał czemu zaszkodzić.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Algorytm znamy. Przepływ to jest mały problem bo nie mam przepływomierza. Chcę zrobić to na tej 80, nowym sterowniku z nowymi zaworami i z dozowaniem ścieku. Algorytm chcę zrobić taki jak Pan proponował tj.
> Dozowanie 	      2-3 min.-	Automatyczny odpływ oczyszconego ścieku w poprzednim cyklu.						
> Recyrkulacja	      2-3min							
> Napowietrzanie     30min							
> Postój	              15min   Denitryfikacja						
> Napwietrzanie	      40mn							
> Postój	             30min   Denitryfikacja i sedymentacja						
> Dozowanie 	    2-3min							
> itd..		
> Zmieniłem tylko kolejność dozowania i recyrkulacji. Wydaje mi się sensowniejsza.


Co do algorytmu.
Jeżeli recyrkulacja jest recyrkulacją zewnętrzną – to jest pewien błąd – czas dozowania nie może być identyczny jak czas tej recyrkulacji. Doprowadzi to do braku odpływania z bioreaktora podczas dozowania z osadnika oraz zbierania się ścieków w osadniku aż, do poziomu przelewu awaryjnego. 

W początkowym okresie pracy recyrkulacja zewnętrzna powinna być wyłączona. 

Jeżeli ten czas recyrkulacji to czas recyrkulacji wewnętrznej to ok. Tylko trzeba przewidzieć w sterowniku w przyszłości konieczność uruchamiania recyrkulacji zewnętrznej.

Ten czas 2-3 min dozowania – z czego wynika? Założenie wyjściowe czy może sprawdzał Pan wydajność mamuta i takie czasy Panu wyszły? 

Zamiana kolejności recyrkulacji i dozowania wynika zapewne z obawy przed powtórnym napływem recyrkulowanego osadu do osadnika wtórnego podczas dozowania. W zasadzie można to rozwiązać odpowiednim umiejscowieniem rury recyrkulującej osad w samym bioreaktorze. Aczkolwiek zmiana kolejności tych sekwencji również ten problem rozwiązuje, a w  przypadku takiego układu komór faktycznie nie ma uzasadnienia do pierwszeństwa dla recyrkulacji.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zastanawia mnie czas napowietrzania. Czy czasem go nie skrócić. Robiłem testy na 40-tcei wyglądało to tak:
> "Pomierzyłem tlen rozpuszczony i po 10- 20 min od załączenia dmuchawy osiągam ok. 2 mg/l po 40 miin. nawet 3.91. Ale zastanawiające jest, że po wyłączeniu po ok. 2-5 min jest 0,15-0,2 mg/l. Mierzyłem ok. 40 cm od dna. Zastanawiające jest, ze woda ze studni zmierzona po nalaniu miała 8 mg/l a po dwóch dniach stania na upale ta sama woda miała 6,9.
> 
> Dzisiaj pomierzyłem jeszcze raz przy praktycznie wstrzymanym przepływie. Po 50 min. napowietrzania było 3,6 mg/l przy powierzchni 3,4 mg/l przy dnie. Największe rozbieżności pomiędzy dnem a powierzchnia jakie zanotowałem to 0,4 mg/l. Po wyłączeniu po 10 min. - 2,3 mg/l, po 20 min. - 0,9 mg/l. Jeśli chodzi o dyfuzor to jest rurowy ok. 30 cm od dna, gdyż dno jest stożkowe i dyfuzor rurowy nie leży na dnie. A w tej wannie, woda stoi od piątku i dzisiaj znowu było 8 mg/l."


Nitryfikacja zachodzi najsprawniej w okolicy 2-2,5 mg/dm3, denitryfikacja w okolicy 0,5-0,3 mg/dm3. W okolicy 1 mg/dm mamy do czynienia z symultanicznym występowaniem tych procesów. Dlatego stężenie tlenu powinno oscylować w tych granicach i algorytm powinien działać tak, że po osiągnięciu ok 2,5 mg/dm3 napowietrzanie się wyłącza, aż do czasu osiągnięcia stężenia 0,3 mg/dm3 przy którym ponownie się uruchamia. Niestety stały monitoring stężenia tlenu w przydomówkach stanowi pewien problem.

Podczas napowietrzania stężenie tlenu rośnie błyskawicznie, ponieważ w mieszającym się ścieku są pęcherzyki powietrza i sonda trochę jest "oszukiwana". Parametrem określającym nasycenie ścieku tlenem jest potencjał redox - ściek z potencjałem na poziomie 100mV (czyli minimalnym dla nitryfikacji) będzie wolniej zużywał tlen niż ściek z potencjałem redox na poziomie np -300mv, gdzie tlen zniknie błyskawicznie i tak własnie najprawdopodobniej było kiedy tlen zniknął Panu w ciągu 2-5 minut. Niski potencjał redox mógł być spowodowany np. strefami zagniłymi powstałymi wskutek zbyt słabego mieszania i gromadzenia się osadów w zakamarkach - dlatego odpowiednie mieszanie jest takie ważne. 

Woda w studni to inna para kaloszy. Taka woda nie ma wysokiego stężenia substancji organicznych (porównując ją do ścieków) i automatycznie wyższy redox i często wystarcza jej kontakt z powietrzem poprzez powierzchnię aby pozostać w stanie nasycenia tlenem do znacznych wartości (w porównaniu znowu do ścieków).

A to, że dzisiaj było w studni 8 mg/dm3 to mnie nie dziwi ponieważ w niskich temperaturach rozpuszczalność tlenu jest wyższa oraz dodatkowo mikroorganizmy w niej zawarte mają spowolnioną wegetację czyli mi.in. mniej zużywają tlenu.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> I jeszcze jedno pytanie do powyższego posta. Czy jest możliwe uzdrowienie tej oczyszczalni bez badań, czy będą niezbędne? Jeśli tak to coś konkretnie badać? BZT, CHZT, Azot, Skład osaduczy jeszcze co innego?


Z badaniami na pewno będzie łatwiej ale nie da się wyciagnąc wielu wniosków np. tylko z jednego badania. Oczywiście mam świadomość, że badania kosztują i to nie mało. Dlatego proponuję poszukać laboratorium, które niekoniecznie posiada akredytację lub posiada ją tylko dla części badań, a badania ścieku robi (szkoły średnie lub wydziały szkół wyższych o profilach związanych z ochroną środowiska) lub w ostateczności nieoficjalnie z kierownikiem laboratorium. 

Jeżeli się Pan zdecyduje na badania. 
Pobieranie ścieku surowego bezpośrednio na dopływie do oczyszczalni nie będzie miarodajne (inne ścieki płyną rano inne wieczorem) proponuję do analiz mających na celu poprawę pracy bioreaktora pobierać ścieki do niego dozowane. Nie da nam to obrazu parametrów ścieków wychodzących z domu w zakresie chemii itp ale pozwoli nam sprawdzić z czym się mierzy osad czynny, a ponadto nie oczekujmy że osadnik ma jakieś rewelacyjne wartości redukcji zanieczyszczeń - damy radę zrobić przybliżoną wartość ścieków stricte surowych na podstawie tych dozowanych do bioreaktora. 

Z parametrów - na początek BZT5 i CHZT to jest totalne minimum. Z azotów wystarczy azot Kjeldahla i ogólny - reszta wyjdzie z różnicy tych dwóch. Fosfor ogólny pozwoli ocenić skalę zawartości detergentów i terodię pracowników Delfina.  

Skład osadu możemy sobie na tym etapie darować - widać że jest słabej kondycji - zobaczmy najpierw z czym walczymy na dopływie.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A jakie substancje mogą być inhibitorami w tym przypadku? Chodzi o fosforany?


Inhibitorów dla osadu czynnego jest bardzo wiele. 
Przy normalnej eksploatacji możemy wykluczyć wspominane przez producentów przydomówek środki chemiczne pokroju: pestycydy, rozcieńczalniki, farby olejne, oleje silnikowe, metale ciężkie  – tego nikt do sedesu nie wylewa.

Przy typowej eksploatacja na pewno trzeba uważać na odprowadzanie:
- popłuczyn z domowych stacji uzdatniania zwłaszcza odżelaziaczy regenerowanych nadmanganianem potasu
- leków, zwłaszcza antybiotyków

Co do domowej chemii nie ma co zbytnio wierzyć w propagandę producentów. Chemii domowej nie stosuje się  w ilościach przemysłowych. Można jedynie:
- rozłożyć prania na cały tydzień, a nie prac w sobotę „3 pralki” z całego tygodnia
- unikać środków do WC w postaci kostek wrzucanych do spłuczki – najczęściej posiadają w składzie silne zasady i nasycają wodę do maksimum rozpuszczalności tych składników w wodzie. Tworzy to częstą dawkę ok. 3-7 litrowej mieszanki której osad czynny nie lubi (a ścieki z sedesu stanowią ok 15% ścieków dobowych). Kostki zawieszane na sedesie są mniej destrukcyjne – aczkolwiek osad czynny będzie wdzięczny również za ich brak.
Jeżeli ktoś ma sytuacje, że ilość prań jest duża i nie da się tego ograniczyć (np. małe dzieci) – można się wspomagać biopreparatami, których enzymy przyspieszają rozkład środków powierzchniowo-czynnych.

 Istnieją niestety inhibitory na których wpływ mamy mniejszy lub nie mamy żadnego, tj:
- temperatura oraz pH ścieków
- parametry technologiczne typu potencjał redox, proporcje BZT5/azotanów, stężenie tlenu w ściekach czy obciążenie ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń

Na pewno jednym z inhibitorów bakterii odpowiadających za nitryfikację są skokowe zmiany ładunku azotu amonowego i BZT5. Tego niestety w przydomówkach z przepływowym trybem pracy się nie uniknie. Oczyszczalnie z dozowaniem ścieku np. SBRy są tu w o wiele lepszej sytuacji.

Z tym fosforem wspomnianym przez pracowników Delfina – chodzi im zapewne o środki powierzchniowo czynne, ponieważ sam fosfor nie stanowi zagrożenia dla osadu czynnego. Jest na to prosty sposób – badanie ścieków surowych i poniższe dwie zasady.

Pierwsza zasada określająca biodegradowalność ścieków przez osad czynny. Jest to iloraz BZT5/ChZT ścieków surowych. Jeżeli jest on >0,5 ścieki traktuje się jako łatwo rozkładalne przez osad czynny. Jeżeli wartość wynosi <0,2 ścieki się traktuje jako nierozkładalne przez osad czynny.

Druga zasada to ilość fosforu ogólnego w ściekach surowych. W budownictwie mieszkalnym stężenie tego parametru w ściekach surowych może dochodzić do 20 mg/dm3. Średnio ok. 6-10 mg/dm3. Wystarczy sprawdzić jaką wartość tego parametru dopuszcza Delfin w swojej instrukcji. 
Posiadanie tych dwóch wyników w ściekach surowych czyli BZT5/ChZT > 0,5 oraz fosforu w granicy dopuszczonej przez Delfina jest podstawą do rozpoczęcia reklamacji – dlaczego Wy jako użytkownicy macie sobie tym głowę zaprzątać lub ponosić koszty?

----------


## flisak

> Co do algorytmu.
> Jeżeli recyrkulacja jest recyrkulacją zewnętrzną – to jest pewien błąd – czas dozowania nie może być identyczny jak czas tej recyrkulacji. Doprowadzi to do braku odpływania z bioreaktora podczas dozowania z osadnika oraz zbierania się ścieków w osadniku aż, do poziomu przelewu awaryjnego. 
> 
> W początkowym okresie pracy recyrkulacja zewnętrzna powinna być wyłączona. 
> 
> Jeżeli ten czas recyrkulacji to czas recyrkulacji wewnętrznej to ok. Tylko trzeba przewidzieć w sterowniku w przyszłości konieczność uruchamiania recyrkulacji zewnętrznej.
> 
> Ten czas 2-3 min dozowania – z czego wynika? Założenie wyjściowe czy może sprawdzał Pan wydajność mamuta i takie czasy Panu wyszły? 
> 
> Zamiana kolejności recyrkulacji i dozowania wynika zapewne z obawy przed powtórnym napływem recyrkulowanego osadu do osadnika wtórnego podczas dozowania. W zasadzie można to rozwiązać odpowiednim umiejscowieniem rury recyrkulującej osad w samym bioreaktorze. Aczkolwiek zmiana kolejności tych sekwencji również ten problem rozwiązuje, a w  przypadku takiego układu komór faktycznie nie ma uzasadnienia do pierwszeństwa dla recyrkulacji.


Chodzi o recyrkulację z wtórnego do reaktora czyli wewnętrzną. Recyrkulacje osadu nadmiernego na razie pomijam, bo nie mam do niej elektrozaworu. Na razie będę to robił zaworem ręcznym jak będzie go za dużo. 
Czas dozowania to na razie założenie wyjściowe. Mierzyłem wydajność mamuta recyrkulacji na 80-tce i wychodzi ok. 50 l/min. Także czas dozowania jest do dopracowania.

----------


## flisak

Badania chyba będę miał gdzie zrobić, ale najpierw to poskładam to do kupy i odpalę. A nuż widelec zacznie to działać. Jak nie to po paru tygodniach zrobimy badania.

----------


## flisak

> Nitryfikacja zachodzi najsprawniej w okolicy 2-2,5 mg/dm3, denitryfikacja w okolicy 0,5-0,3 mg/dm3. W okolicy 1 mg/dm mamy do czynienia z symultanicznym występowaniem tych procesów. Dlatego stężenie tlenu powinno oscylować w tych granicach i algorytm powinien działać tak, że po osiągnięciu ok 2,5 mg/dm3 napowietrzanie się wyłącza, aż do czasu osiągnięcia stężenia 0,3 mg/dm3 przy którym ponownie się uruchamia. Niestety stały monitoring stężenia tlenu w przydomówkach stanowi pewien problem.
> 
> Podczas napowietrzania stężenie tlenu rośnie błyskawicznie, ponieważ w mieszającym się ścieku są pęcherzyki powietrza i sonda trochę jest "oszukiwana". Parametrem określającym nasycenie ścieku tlenem jest potencjał redox - ściek z potencjałem na poziomie 100mV (czyli minimalnym dla nitryfikacji) będzie wolniej zużywał tlen niż ściek z potencjałem redox na poziomie np -300mv, gdzie tlen zniknie błyskawicznie i tak własnie najprawdopodobniej było kiedy tlen zniknął Panu w ciągu 2-5 minut. Niski potencjał redox mógł być spowodowany np. strefami zagniłymi powstałymi wskutek zbyt słabego mieszania i gromadzenia się osadów w zakamarkach - dlatego odpowiednie mieszanie jest takie ważne. 
> 
> Woda w studni to inna para kaloszy. Taka woda nie ma wysokiego stężenia substancji organicznych (porównując ją do ścieków) i automatycznie wyższy redox i często wystarcza jej kontakt z powietrzem poprzez powierzchnię aby pozostać w stanie nasycenia tlenem do znacznych wartości (w porównaniu znowu do ścieków).
> 
> A to, że dzisiaj było w studni 8 mg/dm3 to mnie nie dziwi ponieważ w niskich temperaturach rozpuszczalność tlenu jest wyższa oraz dodatkowo mikroorganizmy w niej zawarte mają spowolnioną wegetację czyli mi.in. mniej zużywają tlenu.


Te pomiary tlenu to zacytowałem z moich postów z maja. Sondę tlenową mogę pożyczyć ale wychodzi na to, że ten pomiar to też nie taki oczywisty. To może zacząć od jakiegoś algorytmu teoretycznego. Zastanawiam się czy nie skrócić tych czasów chociażby ze względu na rozbijanie kłaczków.

Jeśli chodzi o potencjał redox to studia mi się przypominają Jak badałem tlen to raczej zagniłego osadu tam nie było, bo nie było go w ogóle. .

----------


## flisak

> Z badaniami na pewno będzie łatwiej ale nie da się wyciagnąc wielu wniosków np. tylko z jednego badania. Oczywiście mam świadomość, że badania kosztują i to nie mało. Dlatego proponuję poszukać laboratorium, które niekoniecznie posiada akredytację lub posiada ją tylko dla części badań, a badania ścieku robi (szkoły średnie lub wydziały szkół wyższych o profilach związanych z ochroną środowiska) lub w ostateczności nieoficjalnie z kierownikiem laboratorium. 
> 
> Jeżeli się Pan zdecyduje na badania. 
> Pobieranie ścieku surowego bezpośrednio na dopływie do oczyszczalni nie będzie miarodajne (inne ścieki płyną rano inne wieczorem) proponuję do analiz mających na celu poprawę pracy bioreaktora pobierać ścieki do niego dozowane. Nie da nam to obrazu parametrów ścieków wychodzących z domu w zakresie chemii itp ale pozwoli nam sprawdzić z czym się mierzy osad czynny, a ponadto nie oczekujmy że osadnik ma jakieś rewelacyjne wartości redukcji zanieczyszczeń - damy radę zrobić przybliżoną wartość ścieków stricte surowych na podstawie tych dozowanych do bioreaktora. 
> 
> Z parametrów - na początek BZT5 i CHZT to jest totalne minimum. Z azotów wystarczy azot Kjeldahla i ogólny - reszta wyjdzie z różnicy tych dwóch. Fosfor ogólny pozwoli ocenić skalę zawartości detergentów i terodię pracowników Delfina.  
> 
> Skład osadu możemy sobie na tym etapie darować - widać że jest słabej kondycji - zobaczmy najpierw z czym walczymy na dopływie.


Badania chyba będę miał gdzie zrobić, ale najpierw to poskładam to do kupy i odpalę. A nuż widelec zacznie to działać. Jak nie to po paru tygodniach zrobimy badania.

----------


## flisak

> Inhibitorów dla osadu czynnego jest bardzo wiele. 
> Przy normalnej eksploatacji możemy wykluczyć wspominane przez producentów przydomówek środki chemiczne pokroju: pestycydy, rozcieńczalniki, farby olejne, oleje silnikowe, metale ciężkie  – tego nikt do sedesu nie wylewa.
> 
> Przy typowej eksploatacja na pewno trzeba uważać na odprowadzanie:
> - popłuczyn z domowych stacji uzdatniania zwłaszcza odżelaziaczy regenerowanych nadmanganianem potasu
> - leków, zwłaszcza antybiotyków
> 
> Co do domowej chemii nie ma co zbytnio wierzyć w propagandę producentów. Chemii domowej nie stosuje się  w ilościach przemysłowych. Można jedynie:
> - rozłożyć prania na cały tydzień, a nie prac w sobotę „3 pralki” z całego tygodnia
> ...


Antybiotyki to syn(4 letni) brał 3 razy po 2 tygodnie w ostatnich 4 miesiącach a i ja i żona tez łykaliśmy.
Prania trochę przy dziecku jest ale detergenty stosujemy z Froscha niby bez fosforanów. Ja to trochę kobiety ścigam za te prania i zmywarki ale kostki do zmywarki też niby bez fosforanów.
Kostek i domestosów nie używamy. Ja czasami myje ręce po przyjściu z warsztatu ze smarów. Jak trzeba będzie to będę mył w wiaderku. :smile:

----------


## gorog85

Ten fosfor to pewnie odpowiedź nr 4 z podręcznika konsultanta Delfina. Podobnie jak Ty, używam frosha, płyn do prania jelp bez fosforanów, kostka wisi, ale też ekologiczna. Żadnych innych detergentów. Wanne spuszczam godzinę, żeby zbyt intensywnie nie obciążyć. Co by było, gdyby stosować normalne środki? Najlepsze, że delfin jest przekonany o doskonałości swego produktu, albo naiwności klientów.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Ten fosfor to pewnie odpowiedź nr 4 z podręcznika konsultanta Delfina. Podobnie jak Ty, używam frosha, płyn do prania jelp bez fosforanów, kostka wisi, ale też ekologiczna. Żadnych innych detergentów. Wanne spuszczam godzinę, żeby zbyt intensywnie nie obciążyć. Co by było, gdyby stosować normalne środki? Najlepsze, że delfin jest przekonany o doskonałości swego produktu, albo naiwności klientów.


Nie sądzę, że akurat Delfin jest przekonany o doskonałości swoich oczyszczalni  :smile:   :smile: . Raczej jest odwrotnie, oni wiedzą jak one działają i dlatego masz takie zapisy w instrukcji. Dlaczego tak robią oni i inni słabi producenci, bo nie chcą inwestować w technologię, czy nawet porządne sterowanie i automatykę, bo to im odbiera zarobki. Kto z klientów najpierw zapyta o sterowanie i obejrzy sobie skrzynkę z dmuchawą oraz kilkoma elektrozaworami ( normalnymi - tj. np. ze zdejmowaną cewką ) przed wyborem oczyszczalni. Przykre to  jak i tego skutki  :sad:

----------


## flisak

> Nie sądzę, że akurat Delfin jest przekonany o doskonałości swoich oczyszczalni  . Raczej jest odwrotnie, oni wiedzą jak one działają i dlatego masz takie zapisy w instrukcji. Dlaczego tak robią oni i inni słabi producenci, bo nie chcą inwestować w technologię, czy nawet porządne sterowanie i automatykę, bo to im odbiera zarobki. Kto z klientów najpierw zapyta o sterowanie i obejrzy sobie skrzynkę z dmuchawą oraz kilkoma elektrozaworami ( normalnymi - tj. np. ze zdejmowaną cewką ) przed wyborem oczyszczalni. Przykre to  jak i tego skutki


Tu też cewki się zdejmują,. nawet same. Po roku czasu od temperatury cewek puszcza silikonik sanitarny i elektrozawór wyjeżdża nam ze sterownika, a cewki zostają wewnątrz. Chyba wiedzą w czym rzecz tylko durnia szukają i niestety znajdują.  :sad:

----------


## gorog85

I jeszcze jedna rzecz, rodem z Barei. Gość w serwisie, z rozbrajającą szczerością stwierdził, że ścieki nawet przy wyłączonym reaktorze spełniają minimalne normy, więc z pewnością i u mnie są spełnione. I już, są powody do zadowolenia. Innymi słowy kupiliśmy najdroższą drenażówkę na świecie.

----------


## flisak

Mi instalator mówił, że wszystko działa poprawnie, bo nawet jak dyfuzor wsadzisz do szamba to będzie działa jak oczyszczalnia. A jak chciałem kupić i sam to zamontować to odradzał, bo coś złe zrobię i i tak do niego przyjdę. Okazało się, że to własnie jego wiedza ogranicza się jedynie do zakopywania tych cudownych urządzeń w ziemi.
Jak sugerowałem wykonanie badań to technolog z Delfina i instalator z podlasia "szczerze" odradzali bo: - drogo chyba z 5000zł; - trzeba do akredtowanego lab. - trzeba cały dzień pobierać aby uśrednić próbkę itd.
A w ogóle to na pewno za dużo fosforanów albo pH złe. Ale pHmetru Pan nie kupuj, bo to bez sensu.

----------


## flisak

A więc pojawiły się nowe okoliczności. Zwiększyłem napowietrzanie na 50/20 dzień i 40/20 noc. Odłączyłem recyrkulację na tydzień. Włączałem raz dziennie. Kolejny tydzień ustawiłem na 2min co 2godz. i efekt jest następujący:
Pojemniki od lewej: reaktor, złapany recyrkulat i ściek oczyszczony z przepompowni :smile:  

Po 90 min. wygląda to tak:


A po 5 godz tak:

Wniosek jest taki, że osad jest. Coś tam jakby oczyszczał. Tylko ten jego kolor i czas sedymentacji. 
Wywaliłem to z przepompowni dołączyłem recyrk. osadu nadmiernego do wstępnego 20sek /24godfz..
Na mój rozum to trza by wydłużyć czasy sedymentacji tylko to nie załatwi sprawy do końca, bo ten osad tak wolno sedymentuje.

----------


## gorog85

Teraz ten ściek wygląda dużo lepiej. Jak z zapachem? Czy stosując opcję naprawczą przy najniższych kosztach, wymiana kompresora jest konieczna, czy prócz niego sterownik, czy jeszcze coś?

----------


## flisak

Przepraszam za opóźnienie w odpowiedzi. Według mnie kompresor i elektrozawory.  A i sterować też czymś trzeba. Czyli sterownik.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Antybiotyki to syn(4 letni) brał 3 razy po 2 tygodnie w ostatnich 4 miesiącach a i ja i żona tez łykaliśmy.
> Prania trochę przy dziecku jest ale detergenty stosujemy z Froscha niby bez fosforanów. Ja to trochę kobiety ścigam za te prania i zmywarki ale kostki do zmywarki też niby bez fosforanów.
> Kostek i domestosów nie używamy. Ja czasami myje ręce po przyjściu z warsztatu ze smarów. Jak trzeba będzie to będę mył w wiaderku.


Nie ma co przesadzać z ta obawą o antybiotyki. Zwykłe korzystanie przez domowników jest zazwyczaj tymczasowe. Ponadto dawka antybiotyku wydalana do kanalizacji jest śladowa. Z antybiotykami trzeba uważać aby ich do kanalizacji nie odprowadzać bezpośrednio z opakowania np. z powodu przeterminowania. 
Generalnie zawartość medykamentów w ściekach to się uwzględnia przy szpitalach lub domach seniora ale nie w budownictwie mieszkalnym.

Tym smarem z rąk też bym się nie przejmował.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A więc pojawiły się nowe okoliczności. Zwiększyłem napowietrzanie na 50/20 dzień i 40/20 noc. Odłączyłem recyrkulację na tydzień. Włączałem raz dziennie. Kolejny tydzień ustawiłem na 2min co 2godz. i efekt jest następujący:
> Pojemniki od lewej: reaktor, złapany recyrkulat i ściek oczyszczony z przepompowni 
> 
> Po 90 min. wygląda to tak:
> 
> 
> A po 5 godz tak:
> 
> Wniosek jest taki, że osad jest. Coś tam jakby oczyszczał. Tylko ten jego kolor i czas sedymentacji. 
> ...


Widać progres w zawartości osadu - gratulacje.

Barwa faktycznie nietypowa. Nawet bardzo. Bez badania mikrobiologicznego składu osadu czynnego ciężko będzie cokolwiek powiedzieć o możliwej przyczynie. Na pewno nie jest przyduszony - bo byłby bardzo ciemny.

Osad wygląda jednak na taki, który ma duży indeks - lecz jest znacznie lepiej niż poprzednio. Indeks osadu można w przybliżeniu określić poza laboratorium. Mianowicie osad dobrze sedymentujący o indeksie mniejszym niż 100 posiada szybkość sedymentacji większą nić 3m na godzinę. Spuchnięty (czyli taki o indeksie >200) w ciągu godziny pokona mniej niż 1 m. Tylko do tego badania słoik nie bardzo sie nadaje - lepiej coś wyższego co w bardziej miarodajny sposób pozwoli określić szybkość sedymentacji - cylinder laboratoryjny byłby idealny, może być jakaś rura z pleksiglasu fi 5-10 cm.

Ta barwa nie daje mi spokoju. Jedyne co mi przychodzi na szybko do głowy to może to, że jest po prostu bardzo krótki wiek osadu (czyli się namnaża ale jest np wypłukiwany do odbiornika). Na zdjęciu gdzie są trzy próbki napisałeś, że pierwszy z prawej to ściek oczyszczony z przepompowni. Czy to oznacza że taka mieszanka ścieku z osadem wypływa z oczyszczalni? Jeżeli tak to może to być własnie przyczyna młodego wieku osadu. Ponadto jeżeli taka mieszanka odpływa to kolmatuje odprowadzenie  - jeżeli jest do gruntu.

Z tą wydłużoną sedymentacją byłbym ostrożny - zbyt długa sedymentacja spowoduje wypływanie osadu na powierzchnię. 

Przyczyną małej prędkości sedymentacji i zwiększonego indeksu może być w dalszym ciągu niska temperatura. Dlatego badania składu mikrobiologicznego na razie bym nie robił. Kierunek jest dobry, widać wyraźną poprawę. Niech sobie żyje, a my go będziemy obserwować dalej.

----------


## flisak

> Widać progres w zawartości osadu - gratulacje.
> 
> 
>  Na zdjęciu gdzie są trzy próbki napisałeś, że pierwszy z prawej to ściek oczyszczony z przepompowni. Czy to oznacza że taka mieszanka ścieku z osadem wypływa z oczyszczalni? Jeżeli tak to może to być własnie przyczyna młodego wieku osadu. Ponadto jeżeli taka mieszanka odpływa to kolmatuje odprowadzenie  - jeżeli jest do gruntu.
> 
> Z tą wydłużoną sedymentacją byłbym ostrożny - zbyt długa sedymentacja spowoduje wypływanie osadu na powierzchnię. 
> 
> Przyczyną małej prędkości sedymentacji i zwiększonego indeksu może być w dalszym ciągu niska temperatura. Dlatego badania składu mikrobiologicznego na razie bym nie robił. Kierunek jest dobry, widać wyraźną poprawę. Niech sobie żyje, a my go będziemy obserwować dalej.


Dokładnie tak wymywało osad do przepompowni. Zwiększę przerwy do 30 min. i będę obserwował. Pewien dobry człowiek, który zna się na oczyszczaniu ścieków.komunalnych, podpowiedział, że może to być spowodowane za dużą ilością tlenu.

----------


## gorog85

Po rozmowie z serwisem wlałem wczoraj wapno do wtórnego. Dzisiaj kożucha ani śladu i nie wiem czy to możliwe, ale zapachy ze ścieku oczyszczonego znacznie mniej wyczuwalne.

----------


## flisak

:big grin: 
Też sypałem wapno.

----------


## gorog85

A tak się zastanawiam, czy to wapno nie zrobi szlamu, którego się później nie wyciągnie? Z osadnika wstępnego można popróbować, ale co z wtórnym, jeśli tam je dodamy?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Też sypałem wapno.





> A tak się zastanawiam, czy to wapno nie zrobi szlamu, którego się później nie wyciągnie? Z osadnika wstępnego można popróbować, ale co z wtórnym, jeśli tam je dodamy?



A jakie dawki kazali Wam dodać?

Jednorazowo czy cyklicznie?

----------


## gorog85

Mnie ze względu na kożuch azotowy w osadniku wtórnym, 0,5 kg zmieszane z 5 l wody. Faktycznie pomogło. W razie, gdyby kożuch znów się pojawił, co na razie nie ma miejsca, powtórzyć.
Dzisiejsza próba wygląda tak.

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/dde50e6866a5b85f

 Taki ściek jestem w stanie zaakceptować. Praktycznie brak zapachu. Mogłaby byc większa klarowność, ale nad tym jeszcze popracuję.

----------


## flisak

Ja chyba tylko raz dawałem w podobnej dawce jak kolega.

----------


## gorog85

No i uprzejmości się skończyły. Bez badania ścieków nic nie powiedzą. Doskonale wiedzą, że mało kto je zrobi nawet nie ze względu na koszty, a ograniczony dostęp do firm w których mogą takie badania wykonać. Za pierwszym razem, gdy do nich dzwoniłem technolog z wyuczoną kulturą, jak rasowy PRowiec tłumaczył bardzo chętnie. Teraz, przy trzecim telefonie był wyraźnie znudzony, żeby nie powiedzieć poirytowany faktem, że klient ma czelność dzwonić i twierdzić, że ma problem z ich cudem techniki. Gama rozwiązań (wapno) się wyczerpała. Zalecono wywóz osadu, mimo iż był wywieziony niecałe 4 miesiące temu! Mając na uwadze doświadczenia moje i kolegi flisaka przestrzegam, zastanówcie się nie 5 a 10 razy...

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Mnie ze względu na kożuch azotowy w osadniku wtórnym, 0,5 kg zmieszane z 5 l wody. Faktycznie pomogło. W razie, gdyby kożuch znów się pojawił, co na razie nie ma miejsca, powtórzyć.





> Ja chyba tylko raz dawałem w podobnej dawce jak kolega.


Widać, że mają gotową "procedurę" dla klientów, co oznacza, że mają świadomość występowania problemu.

Jednakże dodawania wapna problemu nie rozwiąże i przypomina wysmarkiwanie nosa przy grypie. 

Po jednorazowym dodaniu na chwilę pomaga, ponieważ węglan wapnia m.in. sorbuje na swojej powierzchni zanieczyszczenia (dlatego wapno stosuje się jako koagulant).

Niestety dziwię się podejściu przedstawicieli firmy Delfin, ponieważ stosowanie wapna niesie w przypadku tej oczyszczalni dwa zasadnicze problemy:
1. Kolega flisak wykazał, że oryginalne pompy mamutowe w tej oczyszczalni mają małą siłę ssącą. Dlatego istnieje wysokie prawdopodobieństwo, że przy cyklicznym podawaniu wapna, wytrącony osad będzie zalegał na dnie, co doprowadzi m.in. do zagniwania osadów i wtórnego zanieczyszczenia ścieków. 
2. Chyba poważniejszy problem - mianowicie taki, że wapno podnosi pH. Oczyszczalnia Delfin posiada recyrkulację wewnętrzną do bioreaktora i cykliczne dodawania wapna, spowoduje cykliczny spadek pH w ściekach recyrkulowanych. Osad czynny tego nie przeżyje.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> No i uprzejmości się skończyły. Bez badania ścieków nic nie powiedzą. Doskonale wiedzą, że mało kto je zrobi nawet nie ze względu na koszty, a ograniczony dostęp do firm w których mogą takie badania wykonać. Za pierwszym razem, gdy do nich dzwoniłem technolog z wyuczoną kulturą, jak rasowy PRowiec tłumaczył bardzo chętnie. Teraz, przy trzecim telefonie był wyraźnie znudzony, żeby nie powiedzieć poirytowany faktem, że klient ma czelność dzwonić i twierdzić, że ma problem z ich cudem techniki. Gama rozwiązań (wapno) się wyczerpała. Zalecono wywóz osadu, mimo iż był wywieziony niecałe 4 miesiące temu! Mając na uwadze doświadczenia moje i kolegi flisaka przestrzegam, zastanówcie się nie 5 a 10 razy...


Te wymogi konieczności przeprowadzenia badania ścieków, wywozu osadu, dodawania wapna itp wyglądają na przeczekanie do końca gwarancji.

----------


## gorog85

Na tych gawędziarzy nie ma co liczyć. Może koledzy poradzicie, co zrobić żeby ten kożuch we wtórnym nie powstawał. Póki co tworzy się film biały, który codziennie przenoszę ręcznie do gnilnego, a ściek wypompowany z tunelu jest czarny, zapach nie bardzo czuć, ale barwa czarna.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Na tych gawędziarzy nie ma co liczyć. Może koledzy poradzicie, co zrobić żeby ten kożuch we wtórnym nie powstawał. Póki co tworzy się film biały, który codziennie przenoszę ręcznie do gnilnego, a ściek wypompowany z tunelu jest czarny, zapach nie bardzo czuć, ale barwa czarna.


No i wapno przestało działać, co niestety było do przewidzenia. 

Ten kożuch jest efektem wysokiej zawartości substancji organicznych w ściekach (białka i aminokwasy). Barwa czarna na wylocie oznacza, że ścieki są niedotlenione lub wręcz zagnite. Pytanie jak wyglądają kłaczki osadu czynnego - jeżeli są? 

Ścieki nie śmierdzą, bo mają za niska temperaturę i produkcja gazów złowonnych w procesach beztlenowych jest niska. Wzrośnie temperatura - zacznie się smród. 

Przyczyna powyższego to zbyt małe natlenienie ścieku w bioreaktorze + słaba recyrkulacja tego co wysedymentuje w osadniku wtórnym. 
Kolega flisak to też przerabiał, wprowadził poprawki i jest krok przed Tobą. Poproś go to Ci dokładnie opisze co zrobił.

----------


## gorog85

I stwierdził Pan to bez wykonania dwudziestu badań za milion złotych? Jednak można... Mam nadzieję, że w delfinie to czytają. 16 tyś odsłon - mam nadzieję, że tyle potencjalnych waszych ofiar ustrzegło się błędu wartego kilka tysięcy złotych!

----------


## gorog85

Czy ktoś wie jak sprawdzić w tym urządzeniu czasy napowietrzania? Nie mierzylem, ale do godziny 11:00 kiedy nie zajrzę, to napowietrzanie nie działa.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Czy ktoś wie jak sprawdzić w tym urządzeniu czasy napowietrzania? Nie mierzylem, ale do godziny 11:00 kiedy nie zajrzę, to napowietrzanie nie działa.


Najprościej to kupić jakiś elektroniczny miernik czasu pracy i podpiąć go pod zasilanie dmuchawy. Dodatkowo puścić go przez jakiś przekaźnik, który jest rozłączany przy załączeniu się elektrozaworu ( zaznaczam, że można tak zrobić gdy jest tylko jeden - np. od recyrkulacji ). Trochę to zabawy, ale w efekcie chyba dostaniesz czas pracy dmuchawy na napowietrzaniu - dyfuzorze.  :smile:

----------


## flisak

Georg wysyłam PRIV. 
U mnie osad trochę pociemniał, ale sedymentuje nadal bardzo wolno. Może to przez temperaturę. 
Wymiana sterownika trochę się odwlekła ze względu na mrozy. Może w tym tygodniu się uda.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Czy ktoś wie jak sprawdzić w tym urządzeniu czasy napowietrzania? Nie mierzylem, ale do godziny 11:00 kiedy nie zajrzę, to napowietrzanie nie działa.


Z racji technologii mogą być przerwy w napowietrzaniu ale nie mogą one trwać zbyt długo. Nie spotkałem dłuższej przerwy niż 3 godziny ale to było w SBRach z wydłużonym czasem napowietrzania. Delfin jest przepływówką i pracuje na innym algorytmie - przerwa w napowietrzaniu 40-60 min to jest max.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Georg wysyłam PRIV. 
> U mnie osad trochę pociemniał, ale sedymentuje nadal bardzo wolno. Może to przez temperaturę. 
> Wymiana sterownika trochę się odwlekła ze względu na mrozy. Może w tym tygodniu się uda.


Jak możesz to zmierz temperaturę w bioreaktorze podczas napowietrzania.

----------


## ArturStadnik

W małym SBR takie przerwy są niedopuszczalne bo nie będą zachodziły niektóre procesy jednostkowe, aczkolwiek niektórzy producenci nie zwracają na to wogóle uwagi, jest sterownik to już wg nich zaleta.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Poproś Delfina może udostępnią, a jak nie to weź sterownik do zdolnego automatyka i on odczyta to co jest zapisane w procesorze.

----------


## flisak

Artur Delfin nic nie udostępni, bo "tam jest wszystko ustawione i nic nie trzeba zmieniać" . Lokalny dystrybutor też nie wie jak wejść w ustawienia. Jak mu powiedziałem, że już wiem jak to zrobić to właśnie sobie przypomniał. 
 Zmierzyłem temperaturę i wczoraj było 10,5 st.C. To może być przyczyna wolnej sedymentacji?  Osad po godzinie wygląda tak.

W słoiku recyrkulat a obok z reaktora. Po 5 godz. z reaktora było 50% .
Wrzuciłem mamuta do wstępnego i zrobiłem test dozowania. We wstępnym na powierzchni była warstwa ok. 20-30 gęstego. To normalne? Zważyłem już wcześniej, że gęste nie osiada na dnie tylko jest przy powierzchni. 
Na dniach odpalę sterownik ale opadalności osadu tym nie poprawię. Chory osad czy co? Czy wydłużać w programie czasy sedymentacji i tyle.

----------


## Alekko

W Delfinie po prostu brakuje czym sterować, więc zrobili jakieś proste ustawienia , aby te trzy recyrkulacje niby szły, bo konkurencja ma sterownik i głupio się by tłumaczyć, że nie jest potrzebny. Można też więcej brać za oczyszczalnię, bo z sterownikiem lepiej i bardziej profesjonal wygląda. 
W dodatku za mała ta ich dmuchawa, aby zasilić wydajnie recyrkulacje i co można z tym zrobić bez wymiany na większą - chyba nic. 

Ja chciałem jednak o co innego zapytać przy okazji, gdyby zmniejszyć średnicę tych recyrkulacji, to czy nie lepiej by ciągnęły ?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zmierzyłem temperaturę i wczoraj było 10,5 st.C. To może być przyczyna wolnej sedymentacji?  Osad po godzinie wygląda tak.Załącznik 408748
> 
> W słoiku recyrkulat a obok z reaktora. Po 5 godz. z reaktora było 50% .
> Wrzuciłem mamuta do wstępnego i zrobiłem test dozowania. We wstępnym na powierzchni była warstwa ok. 20-30 gęstego. To normalne? Zważyłem już wcześniej, że gęste nie osiada na dnie tylko jest przy powierzchni. 
> Na dniach odpalę sterownik ale opadalności osadu tym nie poprawię. Chory osad czy co? Czy wydłużać w programie czasy sedymentacji i tyle.


Temperatura nie jest tragiczna ale optymalna też nie jest (15-20 s tC). Osad ma zdecydowanie za duży indeks. Przyczyn może być wiele - najczęściej jest to jakiś inhibitor. Ponieważ temperatury ostatnio były niskie i dopiero teraz się ociepla to czy przyczyną była wyłącznie temperatura okaże się jak temperatura ścieków wzrośnie. Do tego czasu można wydłużyć czasy sedymentacji ponieważ przy występujących temperaturach rozpuszczalność tlenu w wodzie jest zdecydowanie wyższa i niedotlenie lub flotacja osadu nie powinna wystąpić. Dodatkowo proponuję zmniejszyć lub nawet wyłączyć recyrkulację osadu nadmiernego.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> W Delfinie po prostu brakuje czym sterować, więc zrobili jakieś proste ustawienia , aby te trzy recyrkulacje niby szły, bo konkurencja ma sterownik i głupio się by tłumaczyć, że nie jest potrzebny. Można też więcej brać za oczyszczalnię, bo z sterownikiem lepiej i bardziej profesjonal wygląda. 
> W dodatku za mała ta ich dmuchawa, aby zasilić wydajnie recyrkulacje i co można z tym zrobić bez wymiany na większą - chyba nic. 
> 
> Ja chciałem jednak o co innego zapytać przy okazji, gdyby zmniejszyć średnicę tych recyrkulacji, to czy nie lepiej by ciągnęły ?


Mniejsza średnica mamuta zwiększa wysokość jego podnoszenia ale zmniejsza wydajność. Ten drugi parametr jest bezpośrednio powiązany z siłą ssania mamuta. Siła ssania rośnie wraz z wielkością bąbelków powietrza. Dzieje się tak jednak tylko do pewnego momentu, kiedy bąbel urośnie w wyniku rozprężenia do wielkości przy której następuje jego podział na mniejsze bąble (wskutek działania napięcia powierzchniowego wody). 

Moim zdaniem, zmiana średnicy mamuta nie jest rozwiązaniem na Delfina.

----------


## flisak

Z moich poświęconych dziesiątek a może i setek godzin na rozpracowanie tego badziewia wyszło, że najlepiej wymienić kompresor. Ja dałem 80-tkę i szarpie jak szalony.
A jak z tym kożuchem we wstępnym to normalne zjawisko? Instrukcja mówi, że gęste powinno być na dnie a u mnie to chyba wszystko pływa.

----------


## gorog85

Czy możecie Panowie podać konkretny model kompresora? Pomału zacznę naprawę tego dziadostwa. Jaki będzie optymalny? Czy mogę go zainstalować bez zmiany sterowników i zaworów, czy to wszystko trzeba razem?

----------


## flisak

Ja zastosowałem http://www.dmuchawy.sklep.pl/pl/p/HIBLOW-HP-80/317 tylko taniej znalazłem n portalu handlowym. Czzysteśrodowisko parę postów wcześniej sugerował trochę mniejszy. Poczytaj sobie. Było podejrzenie, że 80 może rozbijać kłaczki. Ja teraz napowietrzam 40-tką a recyrkuluje 80. Na dniach podłączę 80 do dmuchawy i dam znać jak to działa.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A jak z tym kożuchem we wstępnym to normalne zjawisko? Instrukcja mówi, że gęste powinno być na dnie a u mnie to chyba wszystko pływa.


Kożuch we wstępnym to normalne zjawisko. Osadnik nie tylko zatrzymuje to co jest cięższe od wody ale również to co jest od niej lżejsze - np. tłuszcze. 

W niższych temperaturach tłuszcz się bardziej odkłada i sobie pływa - stąd słuszne wrażenie, że zimą kożuch jest większy. Taki kożuch "więzi" część zanieczyszczeń stałych dopływających do oczyszczalni. 

Nie przejmowałbym się tym pod warunkiem, że grubość kożucha nie zakłóci pracy osadnika czyli nie zacznie nachodzić na przelew do bioreaktora.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Czy możecie Panowie podać konkretny model kompresora? Pomału zacznę naprawę tego dziadostwa. Jaki będzie optymalny? Czy mogę go zainstalować bez zmiany sterowników i zaworów, czy to wszystko trzeba razem?


Można instalować bez zmiany sterownika i zaworów.

60ka może być za mała ze względu choćby na te nieszczęsne mamuty w osadniku wtórnym no i na stopień wymieszania bioreaktora (zastosowany w Delfinie dyfuzor rurowy ma gorszą skuteczność mieszania niż dyfuzor talerzowy). Flisakowi na 80tce mamuty działają poprawnie, ale faktycznie było podejrzenie, że ta 80ka deflokuluje kłaczki osadu - aczkolwiek teraz stosuje 40ke i ten osad też wygląda na spuchnięty więc może z tą 80ka nie jest tak źle.

Kojarzę tylko jeden typ dmuchawy membranowej, która ma wydajność pośrednią i jest to ten sam producent co zastosowany w Delfinie- mianowicie Thomas Ap 60/80.

----------


## flisak

Z wymianą sterownika i elektrozaworów to nie jest takie oczywiste. U mnie sama wymiana kompresora nie rozwiązała problemu recyrkulacji.

----------


## gorog85

No to ja mam nową zabawę. Co dzień po przyjściu z pracy, zbieram kożuch z wtórnego i wlewam go do wstępnego. Rada serwisu - opróżnić wstępny. Na informację, że był opróżniany 4 miesiące temu, reagują wzruszeniem... ramion. Poza tym m, nie wiem od czego to zależy, raz ściek jest żółtawy, raz czarny nieprzejrzysty. Inwestycja życia!

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> No to ja mam nową zabawę. Co dzień po przyjściu z pracy, zbieram kożuch z wtórnego i wlewam go do wstępnego. Rada serwisu - opróżnić wstępny. Na informację, że był opróżniany 4 miesiące temu, reagują wzruszeniem... ramion. Poza tym m, nie wiem od czego to zależy, raz ściek jest żółtawy, raz czarny nieprzejrzysty. Inwestycja życia!


Czarny nieprzejrzysty ściek oraz kożuch we wtórnym to wynik niedotlenienia. Wzrośnie temperatura ścieku - rozpuszczalność tlenu zmaleje, procesy beztlenowe się zintensyfikują - kożucha we wtórnym będzie więcej. Dojdzie nieprzyjemny zapach.

----------


## flisak

Po mojemu to objaw skopanej recyrkulacji. Brak osadu w reaktorze i niedotlenienie we wtórnym.

----------


## flisak

Uruchomiłem swoje sterowanie, z dozowaniem.  Jest mały problem z dozowaniem.Pobieram z 1 m spod powierzchni i podnoszę ok. 20 cm  ponad lustro i po zadozowaniu jednej porcji poziom spada na tyle, że nie pobiera kolejnej jeśli nic nie dopłynie nowego. Założyłem 2 kolanka 50 na dole mamuta  i siatkę filtrującą. kierując wlot ku górze. co by nie zruszać gęstego z dołu. Jak nisko można zejść z tym mamutem? Czy zejść z sercem pompy do dna a wlot  skierowany ku górze umieścić w połowie wysokości. Będzie to działać czy źle kombinuję?

I jeszcze jedno apropo osadu. Teraz po kilku godz jest go ok. 20%. Czy w związku z dużym indeksem dążyć do zwiększenia jego ilości co spowoduje agregację kłaczków czy też oscylować przy niższym stężeniu pozwalając mu się wymienić na nowy?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Uruchomiłem swoje sterowanie, z dozowaniem.  Jest mały problem z dozowaniem.Pobieram z 1 m spod powierzchni i podnoszę ok. 20 cm  ponad lustro i po zadozowaniu jednej porcji poziom spada na tyle, że nie pobiera kolejnej jeśli nic nie dopłynie nowego. Założyłem 2 kolanka 50 na dole mamuta  i siatkę filtrującą. kierując wlot ku górze. co by nie zruszać gęstego z dołu. Jak nisko można zejść z tym mamutem? Czy zejść z sercem pompy do dna a wlot  skierowany ku górze umieścić w połowie wysokości. Będzie to działać czy źle kombinuję?
> 
> I jeszcze jedno apropo osadu. Teraz po kilku godz jest go ok. 20%. Czy w związku z dużym indeksem dążyć do zwiększenia jego ilości co spowoduje agregację kłaczków czy też oscylować przy niższym stężeniu pozwalając mu się wymienić na nowy?


To co wystaje nad wodą nazwijmy wysokością podnoszenia. To co od lustra wody do miejsca wprowadzania powietrza nazwijmy wysokością cieczy. Im większy iloraz wysokości cieczy do wysokości podnoszenia tym mamut będzie miał większa wydajność. Także śmiało obniżaj serce jak najniżej dna, pod sercem 2xkolano 90 stopni aby skierować rurę ssącą do góry i zakończ ją na takim poziomie jaki uważasz za stosowny. Trzeba tylko uważać aby nie zassać osadów z dna i tłuszczu z powierzchni. 


Co do osadu - nie wiadomo z jakim indeksem powstaje nowy osad. Ja bym zwiększał jego ilość. Recyrkulację osadu nadmiernego zawsze można włączyć/zwiększyć.

----------


## flisak

To teraz wygląda to tak. Przerobiłem mamuta dozującego, czyli serce do dna a zasysanie ok. 80cm od dna. na ssaniu kolano 90 i 45 czyli finalnie skierowane ku dołowi pod kątem 45 stopni.
Program wygląda następująco:
Dozowanie 40 sek.(ok. 20 l.) -jednocześnie grawitacyjny odpływ z wtórnego do przepompowni 
Postój 60 sek. 
Recyrkulacja 100 s.(ok. 50 l.) - z wtórnego do reaktora 
Napowietrzanie 20 min. 
Postój 15 min.
Napowietrzanie 20 min.
Sedymentacja 40 min. 
Cały program trwa 98 min.
Z sondą tlenową jeszcze się nie bawiłem. Co myślicie o tej sekwencji? 
Efekt jest taki, że osad nadal wolno sedymentuje i jest wymywany do przepompowni. Nie wiem czy jest spuchnięty, bo nie wypływa nawet po dłuższym trzymaniu w słoiku. 
Czy wydłużać dalej czas sedymentacji? Czy może przywieźć, dolać osadu z miejskiej oczyszczalni?  Doraźnie chyba podniosę pompę w przepompowni a osad z dna będę zawracał kolejna pompą do wstępnego co kilka dni, bo tam to się niezłe rozdziela. Ale to nie jest rozwiązanie.
Może jest problem z połączeniem reaktora i wtórnego. W reaktorze wychodzi to ok.30-50 cm pod lustrem. Chyba jak by było z powierzchni to też by było dobrze, bo przecież tam nie oddzielamy frakcji lżejszych. Oddzielna kwestia to odpływ podczas dozowania, ale tutaj może efekt rozcieńczenia byłby pomijalny.
Zastanawiam się też czy nie iść w stronę SBR i pompą elektryczną odbierać z reaktora ściek oczyszczony. Tylko jeśli po 1 godz. jest 90% to nic to nie zmieni.  Pytanie też czy zasysanie nie miało by wpływu na film na kształtkach, które bez napowietrzania pływają na powierzchni. 
Generalnie to wtórny powinien pełnić rolę rozdzielającą i chyba stąd lepiej by było odbierać ale przy tak wolnej sedymentacji to będzie problem przy każdym rozwiązaniu. Albo odseparować komory i z reaktora zrobić kolejny osadnik wstępny gdzie ściek będzie już pozbawiony części osadów. W aktualnym wtórnym zrobić reaktor i z niego pompą elektryczną lub mamutem odprowadzać oczyszczony do przepompowni.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To teraz wygląda to tak. Przerobiłem mamuta dozującego, czyli serce do dna a zasysanie ok. 80cm od dna. na ssaniu kolano 90 i 45 czyli finalnie skierowane ku dołowi pod kątem 45 stopni.


Taki układ kolan na części zasysającej niesie ryzyko zapowietrzania tych kolan, co zmniejszy wydajność mamuta lub nawet go zablokuje. 
Wsysałem Ci na priv propozycję zmiany tego układu. Niestety pomysł  nie należy do mnie więc nie mogę go rozpowszechniać na ogólnym. 





> Program wygląda następująco: [...]


Co do algorytmu:
- jeżeli jest jeden na cała dobę w przedstawionych przez Ciebie czasach to ilość cykli w ciągu doby nie jest liczbą całkowitą. Wychodzi 14,69 cykli. Oznacza to lekkie przesuniecie czasowe w poszczególnych dniach. Przy  takim krótkim czasie jednego cyklu nie jest to błąd ale utrudni Ci kontrolę co robi w danej chwili oczyszczalnia. Jeżeli liczbę cykli będziesz miał w liczbie całkowitej - codziennie o tej samej porze będzie ta sama czynność. To pozwoli Ci np. kontrolować stan osadu recyrkulowanego lub ściek na odpływie, bo będziesz wiedział o której to nastąpi, a nie latał co chwila sprawdzać "ile jeszcze czasu".

- proponuję parę razy skontrolować po wieczornym szczycie poziom ścieków w osadniku wstępnym czy się nie przelewa do bioreaktora 




> Efekt jest taki, że osad nadal wolno sedymentuje i jest wymywany do przepompowni. Nie wiem czy jest spuchnięty, bo nie wypływa nawet po dłuższym trzymaniu w słoiku.


Spuchnięty osad to nie tylko taki który flotuje na powierzchnię (przyczyn flotacji jest kilka poza spuchnięciem). Spuchnięty osad to taki który ma wysoki indeks czyli w bardzo mocnym uproszczeniu gęstość w danej objętości ścieku. Twój osad niekoniecznie musi słabo sedymentować - on może po prostu się słabo zagęszczać. A to jest różnica i przyczyny mogą być inne. Aby to sprawdzić potrzebujesz wyższego naczynia niż słoik (cylinder miarowy lub najlepiej lej Imhoffa) i zobaczyć jak wygląda szybkość sedymentacji w czasie.




> Czy może przywieźć, dolać osadu z miejskiej oczyszczalni?


Jeżeli masz możliwość dolać osad lub nawet zrobić całkowity reset i zaszczepić  zdrowym osadem - jak najbardziej dobry pomysł. Niewłaściwy osad nie poprawi swoich parametrów z dnia na dzień - to jest kwestia 2-4 tygodni. Jeżeli zrobisz reset przy pomocy zdrowego osadu to on się dostosuje do parametrów Waszej oczyszczalni (przybędzie jednych organizmów, a innych ubędzie) ale będzie działał. Jeżeli jest jakiś problem (np. jakieś inhibitory lub niepoprawna technologia oczyszczania) - stopniowo będą się pogarszały jego właściwości (szybkość sedymentacji, stopień zagęszczenia) no i oczywiście pogorszy się stopień oczyszczenia ścieków. 




> Może jest problem z połączeniem reaktora i wtórnego. W reaktorze wychodzi to ok.30-50 cm pod lustrem. Chyba jak by było z powierzchni to też by było dobrze, bo przecież tam nie oddzielamy frakcji lżejszych.



Wysokość przepływu pomiędzy osadnikiem wtórnym i reaktorem może mięc wpływ na przedostawanie się kształtek złoża fluidalnego do osadnika. Musiałbyś jakoś zabezpieczyć przelew aby otwory były mniejsze niż jedna kształtka.




> Zastanawiam się też czy nie iść w stronę SBR i pompą elektryczną odbierać z reaktora ściek oczyszczony.


Osobiście nie usuwałbym ścieków bezpośrednio z bioreaktora. To wydłuży czas przebywania w nim tych samych ścieków, co doprowadzi do powstawania stref niedotlenionych i może skończyć się wynoszeniem osadu na powierzchnię. 




> Albo odseparować komory i z reaktora zrobić kolejny osadnik wstępny gdzie ściek będzie już pozbawiony części osadów. W aktualnym wtórnym zrobić reaktor i z niego pompą elektryczną lub mamutem odprowadzać oczyszczony do przepompowni.


Pomył bioreaktora z dwukomorowym osadnikiem wstępnym godny rozważenia. Przy dekantacji poprzez pompę mechaniczną potrzebne tylko elektrozawory do dozowania, jednej recyrkulacji osadu nadmiernego i oczywiście do napowietrzania.

----------


## flisak

[QUOTE=czystesrodowsko;7638907]


> Taki układ kolan na części zasysającej niesie ryzyko zapowietrzania tych kolan, co zmniejszy wydajność mamuta lub nawet go zablokuje. 
> Wsysałem Ci na priv propozycję zmiany tego układu. Niestety pomysł  nie należy do mnie więc nie mogę go rozpowszechniać na ogólnym.


Z obserwacji wynika, że pompa działa poprawnie, ale nie problem ja przerobić.





> Co do algorytmu:
> - jeżeli jest jeden na cała dobę w przedstawionych przez Ciebie czasach to ilość cykli w ciągu doby nie jest liczbą całkowitą. Wychodzi 14,69 cykli. Oznacza to lekkie przesuniecie czasowe w poszczególnych dniach. Przy  takim krótkim czasie jednego cyklu nie jest to błąd ale utrudni Ci kontrolę co robi w danej chwili oczyszczalnia. Jeżeli liczbę cykli będziesz miał w liczbie całkowitej - codziennie o tej samej porze będzie ta sama czynność. To pozwoli Ci np. kontrolować stan osadu recyrkulowanego lub ściek na odpływie, bo będziesz wiedział o której to nastąpi, a nie latał co chwila sprawdzać "ile jeszcze czasu".
> 
> - proponuję parę razy skontrolować po wieczornym szczycie poziom ścieków w osadniku wstępnym czy się nie przelewa do bioreaktora


Co do pełnych godzin algorytmu to rzeczywiście nie głupie. Poziom we wstępnym kontroluję i stąd wynika ilość dozowanego ścieku. Co do algorytmu to jak z tym czasem sedymentacji? Wydłużać czy lepiej już nie? Osad trochę pociemniał i wygląd tak. Przepraszam za jakość foto, w wekend zrobię lepsze. Załącznik 409806
Zauważyłem, że ściek z przepompowni wygląda gorzej niż ten nad osadem. Albo to się jeszcze nie ustabilizowało albo jednak nieoczyszczony ucieka przy dozowaniu.





> Spuchnięty osad to nie tylko taki który flotuje na powierzchnię (przyczyn flotacji jest kilka poza spuchnięciem). Spuchnięty osad to taki który ma wysoki indeks czyli w bardzo mocnym uproszczeniu gęstość w danej objętości ścieku. Twój osad niekoniecznie musi słabo sedymentować - on może po prostu się słabo zagęszczać. A to jest różnica i przyczyny mogą być inne. Aby to sprawdzić potrzebujesz wyższego naczynia niż słoik (cylinder miarowy lub najlepiej lej Imhoffa) i zobaczyć jak wygląda szybkość sedymentacji w czasie.


Postaram się załatwić cylinder lub lej Imfoffa.






> Jeżeli masz możliwość dolać osad lub nawet zrobić całkowity reset i zaszczepić  zdrowym osadem - jak najbardziej dobry pomysł. Niewłaściwy osad nie poprawi swoich parametrów z dnia na dzień - to jest kwestia 2-4 tygodni. Jeżeli zrobisz reset przy pomocy zdrowego osadu to on się dostosuje do parametrów Waszej oczyszczalni (przybędzie jednych organizmów, a innych ubędzie) ale będzie działał. Jeżeli jest jakiś problem (np. jakieś inhibitory lub niepoprawna technologia oczyszczania) - stopniowo będą się pogarszały jego właściwości (szybkość sedymentacji, stopień zagęszczenia) no i oczywiście pogorszy się stopień oczyszczenia ścieków.


Czyli do tego co jest lepiej nie dodawać osadu z zewnątrz, bo może sobie nie poradzić z tymi "złymi" bakteriami co są teraz. Jak już zaszczepiać to lepiej wybrać wszystko? Myślę, że jeszcze trochę powalczę z sondą tlenową dopracuję dozowanie i wtedy może zrobię reset.






> Wysokość przepływu pomiędzy osadnikiem wtórnym i reaktorem może mięc wpływ na przedostawanie się kształtek złoża fluidalnego do osadnika. Musiałbyś jakoś zabezpieczyć przelew aby otwory były mniejsze niż jedna kształtka.


Zabezpieczenie przed uciekaniem kształtek to nie problem. Chyba nawet teraz tak jest. Podniesienie przelewu pomogłoby w zatrzymaniu osadu w reaktorze ale jak zwalczyć efekt odpływu przy dozowaniu. Czy wylot mamuta dozującego dać do dna reaktora?




> Osobiście nie usuwałbym ścieków bezpośrednio z bioreaktora. To wydłuży czas przebywania w nim tych samych ścieków, co doprowadzi do powstawania stref niedotlenionych i może skończyć się wynoszeniem osadu na powierzchnię.


Nie bardzo rozumiem czemu wydłuży czas przebywania tych samych ścieków. Chyba we wszystkich SBEach ściek oczyszczony odbiera się z bioreaktora znad osadu czynnego. 




> Pomył bioreaktora z dwukomorowym osadnikiem wstępnym godny rozważenia. Przy dekantacji poprzez pompę mechaniczną potrzebne tylko elektrozawory do dozowania, jednej recyrkulacji osadu nadmiernego i oczywiście do napowietrzania.


Zwiększyłoby to objętość osadnika wstępnego. Ściek dozowany do bioreaktora byłby "czystszy". Tylko wtedy już trzeba by z reaktora odbierać ściek mechanicznie lub mamutem. Jeśli chodzi o sterowanie to temat już opanowany. Mam sterownik, do którego  mogę podpiąć dowolne urządzenia. Elektrozawory też opanowałem. Mogę wysłać na meila zdjęcia, bo też nie chcę tutaj ujawniać szczegółów.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Co do algorytmu to jak z tym czasem sedymentacji? Wydłużać czy lepiej już nie? Osad trochę pociemniał i wygląd tak. Przepraszam za jakość foto, w wekend zrobię lepsze. 
> Zauważyłem, że ściek z przepompowni wygląda gorzej niż ten nad osadem. Albo to się jeszcze nie ustabilizowało albo jednak nieoczyszczony ucieka przy dozowaniu.


Przerwa w napowietrzaniu bioreaktora SBRów może dochodzić nawet do 4,5 h ale występuje w tym czasie cykl mieszania (denitryfikacja), który zabezpiecza przed powstawaniem stref beztlenowych. Do 1-1,5 h można zwiększać tą sedymentację ale jak podniesie się temperatura trzeba będzie to baczniej obserwować jeżeli stan osadu się nie poprawi. 

Zdjęcia nie widać. 

Co do ścieku w przepompowni  - faktycznie jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, że jest wymywany osad podczas dozowania. Osad zajmuje dużą objętość - nie wiemy dlaczego. Badanie w cylindrze lub leju Imhoffa  pozwoli  określić szybkość sedymentacji oraz zagęszczania osadu. 70% zdrowego osadu sedymentuje czasie ok 10-20 min. 





> Czyli do tego co jest lepiej nie dodawać osadu z zewnątrz, bo może sobie nie poradzić z tymi "złymi" bakteriami co są teraz. Jak już zaszczepiać to lepiej wybrać wszystko? Myślę, że jeszcze trochę powalczę z sondą tlenową dopracuję dozowanie i wtedy może zrobię reset.


Obecny osad jest już przyzwyczajony do Waszych ścieków. Inna kwestia, że nie potrafi w nich zdrowo wegetować. W momencie dolania do obecnego osadu zdrowego osadu - nowy osad musi po pierwsze się "zaklimatyzować" i będzie konkurował z obecnym osadem o składniki odżywcze. Aklimatyzacja (biorąc pod uwagę, że coś jest nie tak bo osad się rozwija niepoprawnie) będzie i tak dużym obciążeniem dla zdrowego osadu. Ja bym zrobił reset całkowity - jeżeli właściwości osadu będą sie pogarszały nie trzeba będzie sie zastanawiać jaki wpływ miał stary osad i pogłówkować nad innymi przyczynami.





> Podniesienie przelewu pomogłoby w zatrzymaniu osadu w reaktorze ale jak zwalczyć efekt odpływu przy dozowaniu. Czy wylot mamuta dozującego dać do dna reaktora?


Umieszczenie wylotu mamuta przy dnie może wzruszać osad który już wysedymentował. Chyba, że ten odcinek zrobisz w większej średnicy (nawet 110) co stłumi napływ. Tylko ten odcinek musisz koniecznie odpowietrzyć.  




> Nie bardzo rozumiem czemu wydłuży czas przebywania tych samych ścieków. Chyba we wszystkich SBEach ściek oczyszczony odbiera się z bioreaktora znad osadu czynnego.


Byłem nieprecyzyjny. Chodziło mi o to, że nie usuwałbym ścieków z bioreaktora w sytuacji, gdy jest osadnik wtórny.  Ryzyko powstawania stref niedotlenionych dotyczy w takiej sytuacji właśnie osadnika wtórnego.

----------


## flisak

A więc wyglądało to tak


24.03
Po godzinie wyglądało to tak


25.03
Pomierzyłem tlen i wyszło, że po 10 min mam 5mg/l to zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie do 10 min. Wyników tlenu do końca nie jestem pewien, bo sonda coś zaczęła świrować Dodałem również do reaktora 190ml koagulanta(siarczanu żelaza) i na drugi dzień po godzinie wyglądało to tak. Czyli trochę szybciej zaczęło sedymentować. 



Dzisiaj osad zrobił się czarny, wolno sedymentuje  i po 8 godz. wygląda tak. 


Wygląda, że chyba za mało tlenu także wracam do ustawień :
Napow. - 20min.
postój - 15min.
napow. - 20min.
postój - 30min.
Oraz zawracam 2 razy dziennie nadmierny z wtórnego.

Dziękuję za patent na mamuta. Widziałem takie rozwiązanie na schemacie któregoś SBR-a.

----------


## flisak

No to restartujemy. Wybrałem w piątek wszystko i zaczynamy od nowa. We wtorek może będę miał sondę i osad z oczyszczalni. Mam jeszcze 2 dawki Bio7 Choc ale zastanawiam się czy go dawać. Piszą, że zawiera drożdże. Może ten jasny osad na początku to był od drożdży?

----------


## flisak

To dzisiaj kolejna porcja niusów z delfina. Wsypałem dawkę Bio choca ale zauwałyłem, że w reaktorze tworzy się sporo piany. Mniej więcej takiej jak podczas kąpieli. Wyczytałem, że jest to normalne zjawisko podczas tworzenia się osadu. Czy może za dużo mydła używamy?: :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Podziwiam Twoją walkę z tym urządzeniem  :smile: 
To jest normalne zjawisko, zwłaszcza zaraz po uruchomieniu  :smile:

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To dzisiaj kolejna porcja niusów z delfina. Wsypałem dawkę Bio choca ale zauwałyłem, że w reaktorze tworzy się sporo piany. Mniej więcej takiej jak podczas kąpieli. Wyczytałem, że jest to normalne zjawisko podczas tworzenia się osadu. Czy może za dużo mydła używamy?:


To typowe zjawisko w sytuacji intensywnego namnażania się młodego osadu – ta piana często pachnie proszkiem do prania, stąd zapewne obawa o ilość zużywanych detergentów. Do czasu zaprzestania pienienia całkowicie odłącz recyrkulację osadu nadmiernego i nie żałuj tlenu (chociaż z tym problemu nie miałeś).

----------


## flisak

We wtorek zaszczepiłem po raz kolejny osad. Teraz pieni się dużo mniej. Zwiększyłem przerwę pomiędzy zadozowaniem a recyrkulacją, aby dać czas na odpływ z wtórnego.

----------


## flisak

Dzisiaj moje próby wyglądają tak


Wygląda, że jest nieźle. Jeszcze trochę i będziemy pić .. szampana. Po lewej recyrkulat po prawej złapane z odpływu w przepompowni. Pobrane z przepompowni jest trochę bardziej mętne ale może wydłużę jeszcze przerwę po dozowaniu. Podczas sedymentacji zaobserwowałem sporo przezroczystych kłaczków dużo wolniej sedymentujących także zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie z 20 do 15 min w obu etapach każdego cyklu. Także może jeszcze będą z tego ludzie.

----------


## gorog85

Ja pitole. Chylę czoła! I co teraz powiecie zakichani znafcy z delfina??? Technolog jeden z drugim za dychę. Na grzyby a nie za oczyszczalnie się brać!

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dzisiaj moje próby wyglądają tak
> 
> 
> Wygląda, że jest nieźle. Jeszcze trochę i będziemy pić .. szampana. Po lewej recyrkulat po prawej złapane z odpływu w przepompowni. Pobrane z przepompowni jest trochę bardziej mętne ale może wydłużę jeszcze przerwę po dozowaniu. Podczas sedymentacji zaobserwowałem sporo przezroczystych kłaczków dużo wolniej sedymentujących także zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie z 20 do 15 min w obu etapach każdego cyklu. Także może jeszcze będą z tego ludzie.


Po jakim czasie sedymentacji jest osad w naczyniach na zdjęciach?

Ewidentny progres - widać, że nowy osad się przyjął. Teraz w zasadzie zostaje monitorować.

----------


## flisak

To było po 30 min. Wczoraj po 30 min było 30%. To co jest teraz to też dzięki Tobie i paru innym osobom, którym się chciało w przeciwieństwie do pseudofachowców co tylko potrafią ściemę walić. WIELKIE DZIĘKI Tobie, Arturowi, Panu Grzegorzowi za pomoc. Teraz tylko pilnować osadu i może będzie dobrze.

P.S.
Wczoraj zmniejszyłem powietrze z 1200s. na 1000s.,bo osad się rozjaśnia i widać przezroczyste kłaczki wolniej sedymentujące.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To było po 30 min. Wczoraj po 30 min było 30%. To co jest teraz to też dzięki Tobie i paru innym osobom, którym się chciało w przeciwieństwie do pseudofachowców co tylko potrafią ściemę walić. WIELKIE DZIĘKI Tobie, Arturowi, Panu Grzegorzowi za pomoc. Teraz tylko pilnować osadu i może będzie dobrze.
> 
> P.S.
> Wczoraj zmniejszyłem powietrze z 1200s. na 1000s.,bo osad się rozjaśnia i widać przezroczyste kłaczki wolniej sedymentujące.


Czas sedymentacji bardzo ładny.
Pozostaje monitorować i trzymać kciuki. Ewentualne zmiany wprowadzać naprawdę stopniowo i przynajmniej kilka dni obserwować, co się dzieje po zmianie.

Jeżeli coś było nie tak co wpływało na tamten osad, może również wpływać i na ten. Ponieważ ten był zdrowy podczas wprowadzania, miejmy nadzieję że sobie poradzi z ewentualnym czynnikiem negatywnym. Tamten osad egzystował dodatkowo w niskiej temperaturze, co kumulowało trudne warunki pracy i mogło być czynnikiem przeważającym na „brak działania”.

----------


## flisak

No i dzisiaj zrobiłem próbę osadu i po 30 min jest 90%. Chyba nie możliwe, że tak się namnożył od wczoraj. Pobrałem zaraz po zadozowaniu i recyrkluacji może to jest przyczyną.
Zaraz po zaszczepieniu obserwowałem, że po kilku godzinach postoju w cylindrze częśc osadu flotowała ale sedymentował dosłownie w 10 min. Teraz nic nie flotuje ale z kolei już zaczyna wolno sedymentować. Potraktować go koagulantem czy co?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Hej, może problem jest w użytkowaniu tzn wiem że starasz się maksymalnie jak możesz, ale może jakieś farmaceutyki, może środki hormonalne ktoś bierze może jeszcze coś innego - takie specyfiki potrafią "wywrócić" oczyszczalnie szybko. 
Trzymam kciuki !!!!




> No i dzisiaj zrobiłem próbę osadu i po 30 min jest 90%. Chyba nie możliwe, że tak się namnożył od wczoraj. Pobrałem zaraz po zadozowaniu i recyrkluacji może to jest przyczyną.
> Zaraz po zaszczepieniu obserwowałem, że po kilku godzinach postoju w cylindrze częśc osadu flotowała ale sedymentował dosłownie w 10 min. Teraz nic nie flotuje ale z kolei już zaczyna wolno sedymentować. Potraktować go koagulantem czy co?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> No i dzisiaj zrobiłem próbę osadu i po 30 min jest 90%. Chyba nie możliwe, że tak się namnożył od wczoraj. Pobrałem zaraz po zadozowaniu i recyrkluacji może to jest przyczyną.


Nie ma możliwości takiego przyrostu, a wręcz sklonowania się osadu. Może tak spuchł ale dynamiczny spadkek indeksu zazwyczaj związany jest z dopływem ścieków o parametrach ścieków przemysłowych (metale ciężkie, farmaceutyki, kwasy mineralne i zasady zmieniające pH itp.)  – ale to na pewno u Ciebie nie wystąpiło.

Może pobór osadu nie był w powtarzalnych warunkach. Np. zbyt wcześnie po uruchomieniu napowietrzania i nie zdążył się równomiernie wymieszać. Najlepiej poczekać z 5 minut od czasu rozpoczęcia napowietrzania, osad się cały wymiesza, uśredni i wtedy pobrać. Pamiętasz jak pisałem Tobie o tym aby ilość cykli w ciągu doby była liczbą całkowitą. Jeżeli tak ustawiłeś czasy to nie będziesz miał problemu aby kilka dni z rzędu trafić na ten sam moment od chwili uruchomienia napowietrzania.
Pobierz osad do 3 słoików – jak wynik będzie powtarzalny to znaczy że osad jest pobierany już w momencie stanu wymieszanego.




> Zaraz po zaszczepieniu obserwowałem, że po kilku godzinach postoju w cylindrze częśc osadu flotowała ale sedymentował dosłownie w 10 min. Teraz nic nie flotuje ale z kolei już zaczyna wolno sedymentować. Potraktować go koagulantem czy co?


Osad flotował przez pęcherzyki azotu, które powstały w  wyniku denitryfikacji. Normalnie jest to zjawisko niekorzystne z punktu eksploatacji i się do niego nie doprowadza. Ale to, że wysedymentował w 10 min i zachodziła w nim denitryfikacja, świadczy że w tamtym momencie był okazem zdrowia. Mam nadzieję, że problem tkwi w poborze osadu.



> Potraktować go koagulantem czy co?


Stosowanie koagulantu nie rozwiąże przyczyny problemu i będzie wymagało ciągłego jego stosowania, co będzie kosztować.

----------


## flisak

Chyba jednak to była kwestia poboru, bo wczoraj wyszło 45% po 30 min. Jednak jest on dużo bardziej rozdrobniony niż po przywiezieniu. Chyba pobawię się ze zmniejszeniem przepływu na dyfuzor. Może jednak za mocno go rozbijają te kształtki przy tym przepływie.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Hej,
Jak masz rozdrobniony to może to być przyczyną to co napisałeś, zbyt mocne mieszanie - jeśli dobrze pamiętam masz chyba mocną dmuchawę, dodatkowo jak nie ma wielkich strat liniowych i miejscowych to możesz mieć spore ciśnienie na dyfuzorze.
Zapytam jeszcze z innej beczki, TY robiłeś jeśli dobrze pamiętam pomiar tlenu rozpuszczonego - po jakim czasie od wyłączenia napowietrzania i na jakiej głębokości (ile to było w cm od dyfuzora?) ile wtedy Ci wyszło?
pozdrawiam




> Chyba jednak to była kwestia poboru, bo wczoraj wyszło 45% po 30 min. Jednak jest on dużo bardziej rozdrobniony niż po przywiezieniu. Chyba pobawię się ze zmniejszeniem przepływu na dyfuzor. Może jednak za mocno go rozbijają te kształtki przy tym przepływie.

----------


## flisak

Kompresor mam 80. Także miesza dość konkretnie. 
Pomiar tlenu robiłem ale w trakcie padła sonda także nie były zbyt wiarygodne. Może niedługo uda się znowu pożyczyć sondę.Mierzyłem w połowie głebokości. Kiedyś robiłem próby na różnych głębokościach to dużych różnic nie było.

----------


## gorog85

Wybieram się do miejskiej oczyszczalni po osad. Ile tego wziąć? Ładuję go do komory napowietrzania, tak? Wiem, że powinno się zrobić reset, ale co mi szkodzi sprawdzić.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Wybieram się do miejskiej oczyszczalni po osad. Ile tego wziąć? Ładuję go do komory napowietrzania, tak? Wiem, że powinno się zrobić reset, ale co mi szkodzi sprawdzić.


20-40% pojemności bioreaktora ale bioreaktor i osadniki muszą być zalany czystą wodą. 

Zwykłe dolanie może przynieść odwrotny skutek od oczekiwanego. Istniejące parametry pracy oczyszczalni pozwalają namnożyć się dla osadu czynnego do konkretnych ilości. Jeżeli dolejesz osad, spowodujesz nagłe zwiększenie mikroorganizmów które będą konkurowały o tlen i pożywienie. Spowoduje to intensywne obumieranie słabszych osobników, co tylko dodatkowo zwiększy obciążenie bioreaktora ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń organicznych oraz zapotrzebowanie na tlen. Konsekwencją może być flotowanie osadu oraz niedotlenienie tego świeżego, który w szybkim czasie przestanie działać właściwie.

Osad można „dolać” jak do oczyszczalni przypadkowo/jednorazowo dostaną się duże ilości substancji wpływających na pracę osadu (dezynfekanty, farmaceutyki bakteriobójcze itd.)

----------


## flisak

Witam po przerwie. 
Ja trochę pofolgowałem sobie z osadem nadmiernym i trochę wyflotowało we wtórnym. Parę dni pozawracałem raz dziennie do wstępnego. Teraz jest go mniej ale znowu jest drobny i wolno sedymentuje. Puściłem trochę powietrza bokiem zmniejszając widocznie mieszanie w reaktorze. Zobaczymy to spowoduje zwiększenie kłaczków. Zauważyłem że oczyszczony jest klarowny ale ciemnożółty. Co to może oznaczać? Azot? Śmierdzieć to za bardzo nie śmierdzi. Był okres, że część osadu w cylindrze podrywało po kilku godzinach. Teraz jak jest go mniej to tak się nie dzieje.

----------


## flisak

A teraz wziął i spuchł mi osad. W sobotę było w miarę dobrze mniej więcej tak:


A dzisiaj było tak


w wekend trochę pozmieniałem program co by dociągnąć cała sekwencję do 90 min. Zwiększyłem napowietrzanie ale chyba za bardzo. Dobrze kombinuję, że za dużo powietrza i denitryfikacja we wtórnym zachodzi?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zauważyłem że oczyszczony jest klarowny ale ciemnożółty. Co to może oznaczać? Azot? Śmierdzieć to za bardzo nie śmierdzi. Był okres, że część osadu w cylindrze podrywało po kilku godzinach. Teraz jak jest go mniej to tak się nie dzieje.


Ciemnożółta barwa może wynikać z substancji rozpuszczonych. Ścieki spełniające najbardziej rygorystyczne wymogi dla RLM>100 000 rzadko kiedy są krystaliczne jak woda górska. Barwą bym się nie przejmował. 
Zwróć uwagę, że większość producentów umieszczających zdjęcia czystego ścieku robi to pod światło. Nie widać wtedy tak tej barwy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A teraz wziął i spuchł mi osad. W sobotę było w miarę dobrze mniej więcej tak:
> Załącznik 413617
> 
> A dzisiaj było tak
> Załącznik 413618
> 
> w wekend trochę pozmieniałem program co by dociągnąć cała sekwencję do 90 min. Zwiększyłem napowietrzanie ale chyba za bardzo. Dobrze kombinuję, że za dużo powietrza i denitryfikacja we wtórnym zachodzi?


Wyflotowany osad na zdjęciu. Po jakim to jest czasie od poboru?

Najlepszym sposobem na zabezpieczenie przed flotowaniem osadu w osadniku wtórnym jest jego usunięcie. Zmniejszenie napowietrzania wpływa na wiele innych parametrów np. zmniejszenie skuteczności mieszania, utleniania azotu amonowego itp., co w konsekwencji wpłynie na pogorszenie pracy.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam, dzisiaj zamontowano mi delfina i mam pytanie czy dodawać bakterii startowych a jeśli tak to jakich.Instalator powiedział że bakterie są w pierścieniach Białeckiego i będą aktywne w ciągu 24 h.Pytam bo wydawały się takie czyściutkie jakby prosto z wtryskarki.Ciekawe czy przepompownia ścieków surowych która podaje je po około 50l pomoże temu urządzeniu?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam, dzisiaj zamontowano mi delfina i mam pytanie czy dodawać bakterii startowych a jeśli tak to jakich.Instalator powiedział że bakterie są w pierścieniach Białeckiego i będą aktywne w ciągu 24 h.Pytam bo wydawały się takie czyściutkie jakby prosto z wtryskarki.Ciekawe czy przepompownia ścieków surowych która podaje je po około 50l pomoże temu urządzeniu?


Okres wpracowania się oczyszczalni to ok 3-4 tygodnie. Można skrócić ten czas zaszczepiając bioreaktor osadem czynnym z innej, poprawnie działającej oczyszczalni z natlenianiem.

Większość biopreparatów dostępnych na rynku przeznaczona jest do osadników gnilnych (procesy beztlenowe). Bioreaktor w oczyszczalni z napowietrzaniem zawiera inną florę bakteryjną niż osadniki gnilne, dlatego jeżeli już koniecznie chcesz kupić jakiś biopreparat do bioreaktora to unikaj produktów, które zgodnie z opisem przeznaczone są „dla szamb i przydomowych oczyszczalni ścieków”. To są bakterie dla procesów beztlenowych (szamba, osadniki gnilne). Szukaj typowego dla oczyszczalni napowietrzanych i nie dodawaj tego do sedesu tylko bezpośrednio do bioreaktora. 

Co do pierścieni Białeckiego - nie zawierają one żadnych bakterii tylko są podłożem dla bakterii, które dopiero tam będą się namnażały. Okres wpracowania również około 3-4 tygodni. 

Przepompownia ścieku surowego, może zakłócać pracę osadnika wstępnego poprzez wzburzanie osadów z dna lub kierować ścieki surowe bezpośrednio do bioreaktora (nie pamiętam czy w Delfinie jest oraz jaki typ deflektora na wlocie).
Dbaj o pompę w tej przepompowni, bo jest to rodzaj urządzenia podatny na awarie zazwyczaj dzień przed świętami. 

PS. Daj znać od czasu do czasu jak Tobie ten Delfin działa.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam, dzięki za podpowiedź.Mam dwie studzienki przed i za oczyszczalnią i ściek z przepompowni idzie najpierw do tej pierwszej więc może nie namiesza w pierwszej komorze.Delfin daje teraz (tak jak ma kolega Flisak) dwie pompy mamutowe,pompka Thomas o wydajności 46dm/min , elektrozawory Danfos.Kupię starter bio7 microstations.Napiszę za jakiś czas jak sprawy się mają.

----------


## gorog85

U mnie kolejna porcja wrażeń. Jakieś 2 tygodnie temu już miałem się pochwalić pięknym osadem złapanym w recyrkulacie. Było go ok 20%, ładnie sedymentował. Jakość ścieku też się bardzo poprawiła. Potem impreza w domu, 20 osób, zmywanie, itd. Kilka dni później cały osad wyflotował we wtórnym. Do dziś w recyrkulacie na próżno go szukać. Mało tego, wczoraj zauważyłem spadek wydajności mamuta, który wraca osad do reaktora i działające napowietrzanie podczas recyrkulacji. 
W rozmowie z serwisem dowiedziałem się, że:
 - Spokojnie, wszystko pod kontrolą. Różnica ciśnień hydrostatycznych - mniejsze ciśnienie jest na dyfuzorze i dlatego tam szuka ujścia powietrze.

Moje przemyślenia:
1. Czy nie nawalił elektrozawór i stąd dmucha w dyfuzor i jednocześnie mamuta?
2. Osad zniknął albo przez nagłe obciążenie (fosfor i bodaj wapń  - nie pamiętam relacji, ale czytałem, że mogą powodować flotację osadu) lub walniętą recyrkulację.
3. Jak pisałem wcześniej co dzień przelewam ręcznie osad z wtórnego do gnilnego. Zacząłem się zastanawiać, czy nie lepiej do reaktora?
4. Kożuch, który występował we wtórnym odpuścił, teraz jest tam tylko wciąż flotujący osad. Skąd go tam tyle, skoro nie ma go w recyrkulacie?
Po tym wszystkim zgłupiałem już do reszty.

Aktualizacja:
08.06 sprawdzałem ściek i jest optycznie najlepszy do tej pory.

----------


## flisak

> U mnie kolejna porcja wrażeń. Jakieś 2 tygodnie temu już miałem się pochwalić pięknym osadem złapanym w recyrkulacie. Było go ok 20%, ładnie sedymentował. Jakość ścieku też się bardzo poprawiła. Potem impreza w domu, 20 osób, zmywanie, itd. Kilka dni później cały osad wyflotował we wtórnym. Do dziś w recyrkulacie na próżno go szukać. Mało tego, wczoraj zauważyłem spadek wydajności mamuta, który wraca osad do reaktora i działające napowietrzanie podczas recyrkulacji. 
> W rozmowie z serwisem dowiedziałem się, że:
>  - Spokojnie, wszystko pod kontrolą. Różnica ciśnień hydrostatycznych - mniejsze ciśnienie jest na dyfuzorze i dlatego tam szuka ujścia powietrze.
> 
> Moje przemyślenia:
> 1. Czy nie nawalił elektrozawór i stąd dmucha w dyfuzor i jednocześnie mamuta?
> 2. Osad zniknął albo przez nagłe obciążenie (fosfor i bodaj wapń  - nie pamiętam relacji, ale czytałem, że mogą powodować flotację osadu) lub walniętą recyrkulację.
> 3. Jak pisałem wcześniej co dzień przelewam ręcznie osad z wtórnego do gnilnego. Zacząłem się zastanawiać, czy nie lepiej do reaktora?
> 4. Kożuch, który występował we wtórnym odpuścił, teraz jest tam tylko wciąż flotujący osad. Skąd go tam tyle, skoro nie ma go w recyrkulacie?
> ...


1. Moim zdaniem bez odcięcia dyfuzora za pomocą elektrozaworu w czasie recyrkulacji to zawsze będzie szło na dyfuzor. Możesz spróbować wywalić gumowy zaworek w sercu mamuta ale gwarancji nie ma , że to pomoże.
2.Ten fosfor i wapń to w głowach tych fahofcuf. Przy dużych przepływach to osadu szukaj w przepompowni lub w drenażu. A dobra recyrkulacja to podstawa. Ja zaszczepiałem przy takiej recyrkulacji jak u ciebie to po 2 dniach nie było osadu.
3. Zdrowy do reaktora zagniły i spuchnięty można trochę do reaktora a resztę do gnilnego. 
4. Flotuje bo za długo przebywa we wtórnym bez powietrza. Spróbuj podczas recyrkulacji zruszyć kijem osad z dna złap i zobacz ile będzie osadu. Zamknij dyfuzor zaworkiem podczas recyrkulacji, porównaj siłę ssania.

Tak jak wcześniej pisałem ten dyfuzor nie da rady zassać osadu. Dobrze działająca recyrkulacja to podstawa. Bez tego możesz zaszczepiać przelewać i co jeszcze. Jak tak 3 lata tańczyłem. 

Jak coś nie tak to niech koledzy mnie poprawią ale z moich doświadczeń to tak wynika.

----------


## flisak

> Witam, dzięki za podpowiedź.Mam dwie studzienki przed i za oczyszczalnią i ściek z przepompowni idzie najpierw do tej pierwszej więc może nie namiesza w pierwszej komorze.Delfin daje teraz (tak jak ma kolega Flisak) dwie pompy mamutowe,pompka Thomas o wydajności 46dm/min , elektrozawory Danfos.Kupię starter bio7 microstations.Napiszę za jakiś czas jak sprawy się mają.


Nie wiem czy gratulować czy współczuć, ale zobaczymy. Możesz wrzucić fotki tych zaworów i sterownika? Jestem ciekawy jak to teraz wygląda. Czyli masz jakiś osadnik przed oczyszczalnią z którego przepompowuje po 50l.?  Według mnie to te porcjowanie to mogłoby jej pomóc. Jeszcze jakby to było w odpowiednim czasie względem napowietrzania to mogłoby to działać. Jestem niezmiernie ciekaw jak to będzie działać.
Czyli kompresora nie zmienili. Obserwuj recyrkulację. Może cię spotkać to co mnie i Georga.
Az tymi bakteriami w kształtach to dobre  :big lol: . Może są zatopione w plastiku? Tak jak kolego czysteśrodowisko pisze, to na nich mają się namnażać. Ale to kolejne hasło fahofcuf "...osadu nie musi być, bo są kształtki. A one to mają taką powierzchnię, że ho ho.."

----------


## flisak

> Wyflotowany osad na zdjęciu. Po jakim to jest czasie od poboru?
> 
> Najlepszym sposobem na zabezpieczenie przed flotowaniem osadu w osadniku wtórnym jest jego usunięcie. Zmniejszenie napowietrzania wpływa na wiele innych parametrów np. zmniejszenie skuteczności mieszania, utleniania azotu amonowego itp., co w konsekwencji wpłynie na pogorszenie pracy.


Przepraszam za przerwę ale byłem zarobiony. To było po ok. 30-40min. Teraz jest lepiej, bo sporo odprowadzam do wstępnego. Zauważyłem, że im mniej osadu tym lepiej sedymentuje. Na razie półręcznie zawracam. Muszę dokupić jeszcze jeden elektrozawór co by to zautomatyzować.

----------


## gorog85

Faktycznie, zruszenie dna podczas recyrkulacji ukazało odpowiedź na pytanie - gdzie się podziewa osad.
1. Recyrkulat 
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...HB1ddc1QoD_S9Z

2. Recyrkulat po zruszeniu dna osadnika wtórnego.
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/..._StN6J4KiCXgDq

3. Ściek oczyszczony wyciągnięty z tunelu rozsączającego.
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...ExAwHuZYpSLEhL

Osad wywalony na powierzchnię słoja po ok. 15 minutach. Czy wywoływanie ok 2 razy dziennie recyrkulacji do bioreaktora ze zruszeniem dna cokolwiek zmieni (do czasu naprawy recyrkulacji)? Czy kolega Flisak czyścił już dyfuzor? Do mojego jeszcze nie zaglądałem, a wydaje mi się, że słabiej dmucha, niż na początku. 
Jedna rzecz in +, tj. recyrkulacja uruchamia się przy wyłączeniu nadmuchu.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b102fa5fac6004e4
Dla kolegi Flisaka;
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/125a46f19e797bce
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b241fd94a6149491
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6783688f91a53a2f
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6b0ba174c9835045

Witam,tam nie ma osadnika a jedynie studzienka o pojemności około150l z pompą ścieku surowego.Zawory są w sterowniku i bez jego rozkręcenia ich nie widać.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Faktycznie, zruszenie dna podczas recyrkulacji ukazało odpowiedź na pytanie - gdzie się podziewa osad.
> 1. Recyrkulat 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...HB1ddc1QoD_S9Z
> 
> 2. Recyrkulat po zruszeniu dna osadnika wtórnego.
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/..._StN6J4KiCXgDq
> 
> 3. Ściek oczyszczony wyciągnięty z tunelu rozsączającego.
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...ExAwHuZYpSLEhL
> ...


Gorog85 ewidentnie u Ciebie mamut odprowadzający osad nadmierny nie działa. Osad leży sobie na dnie do czasu flotacji, a potem masz wszystko na powierzchni. 2 razy dziennie może nie wystarczyć aby zatrzymać flotację.
Naprawa tego puszczającego elektrozaworu niezbędna. Aczkolwiek oryginalne rozwiązanie nie jest najszczęśliwsze. Poproś Flisaka to pomoże Ci to rozwiązać aby działało poprawnie.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b102fa5fac6004e4
> Dla kolegi Flisaka;
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/125a46f19e797bce
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b241fd94a6149491
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6783688f91a53a2f
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6b0ba174c9835045
> 
> Witam,tam nie ma osadnika a jedynie studzienka o pojemności około150l z pompą ścieku surowego.Zawory są w sterowniku i bez jego rozkręcenia ich nie widać.


Cała elektronika jest nowa i inna niż u kolegów Flisaka i Gorog85. Ponadto jest jeden mamut mniej. Jeżeli są to jedyne zmiany (nie widać co tam jest na dole) to niestety jestem sceptyczny do tych zmian.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b102fa5fac6004e4
> Dla kolegi Flisaka;
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/125a46f19e797bce
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b241fd94a6149491
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6783688f91a53a2f
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/6b0ba174c9835045
> 
> Witam,tam nie ma osadnika a jedynie studzienka o pojemności około150l z pompą ścieku surowego.Zawory są w sterowniku i bez jego rozkręcenia ich nie widać.


@pszczelarzyk czy ta przepompownia to jest wyrób w całości jednego producenta czy "składak" z podzespołów? Wykonawca dał Tobie jakieś papiery od niej?

Na szafie sterowniczej nie widać żadnego elementu informującego o awarii pompy. Czy tam faktycznie nic nie ma? Możesz wrzucić zdjęcie wnętrza tej szafy?

----------


## pszczelarzyk

> Cała elektronika jest nowa i inna niż u kolegów Flisaka i Gorog85. Ponadto jest jeden mamut mniej. Jeżeli są to jedyne zmiany (nie widać co tam jest na dole) to niestety jestem sceptyczny do tych zmian.


Zmiany których nie widać; mamuty kończą się 7-8cm nad dnem , dyfuzor jest chyba 60cm.Wszystki studzienki są delfina ,pompa ścieków omnigena ,montaż robi firma która wygrała przetarg w gminie(jest u nas tych oczyszczalni już 220).Sygnalizacji awarii przepompowni brak niestety.

----------


## flisak

> Faktycznie, zruszenie dna podczas recyrkulacji ukazało odpowiedź na pytanie - gdzie się podziewa osad.
> 1. Recyrkulat 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...HB1ddc1QoD_S9Z
> 
> 2. Recyrkulat po zruszeniu dna osadnika wtórnego.
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/..._StN6J4KiCXgDq
> 
> 3. Ściek oczyszczony wyciągnięty z tunelu rozsączającego.
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...ExAwHuZYpSLEhL
> ...


W zeszłym roku wyciągałem dyfuzor ale żeby go specjalnie czyścić to nie. Przeczyść raczej filtr kompresora. Jak już zauważyłeś mimo wyłączonego dyfuzora ten kompresor jest za słaby aby zassać osad.

----------


## flisak

> Zmiany których nie widać; mamuty kończą się 7-8cm nad dnem , dyfuzor jest chyba 60cm.Wszystki studzienki są delfina ,pompa ścieków omnigena ,montaż robi firma która wygrała przetarg w gminie(jest u nas tych oczyszczalni już 220).Sygnalizacji awarii przepompowni brak niestety.


Rzeczywiście sterownik jest nowy. Dyfuzor to chyba i u mnie 60cm. A czemu tak ci ją podnieśli? Pewnie nisko wyprowadzenie z domu. W tym nasypie masz od razu rozsączenie?

----------


## reksgildo

Dzień dobry.
Też jestem "szczęśliwym" użytkownikiem tego badziewia od 2015 roku. Po roku pracy przestała odbierać studnia chłonna. Pomyślałem że wykonawca który montował oczyszczalnię spieprzył swoją robotę. Nie chciał się do tego przyznać więc ręcznym wiertłem przewierciłem w studni 4 otwory o śr 20 cm i studnia zaczęła odbierać. teraz na wiosnę sytuacja się powtórzyła. Zacząłem szukać w internecie i tak trafiłem na ten wątek. Uzmysłowiłem sobie, że oczyszczalnia może nie do końca doczyszczać ścieki. Pobrałem próbki z 1 i 3 komory i wizualnie nie było żadnej różnicy. Zamówiłem analizę w laboratorium które ma akredytację i wyniki w ściekach oczyszczonych były następujące: ChZT 618 mg/l, BZT5 272 mg/l i zawiesina 139 mg/l. W ściekach surowych odpowiednio: ChZT 823 mg/l, BZT5 320 mg/l i zawiesina 129 mg/l. Od 3 tygodni próbuję ściągnąć autoryzowany serwis ale bez skutku. Montowała to firma bez autoryzacji bo nie było takiego wymogu dziś żałuję że tego nie uwzględniłem. Serwis przez telefon twierdzi, że to kwestia drobnych regulacji. Jak czytam posty kolegów to biorąc pod uwagę, że nie mam takich zdolności do unowocześniania Delfina pozostaje mi chyba kwestia zakupu nowej oczyszczalni a ta namiastka oczyszczalni  zostanie zbiornikiem na deszczówkę.

----------


## gorog85

> W zeszłym roku wyciągałem dyfuzor ale żeby go specjalnie czyścić to nie. Przeczyść raczej filtr kompresora. Jak już zauważyłeś mimo wyłączonego dyfuzora ten kompresor jest za słaby aby zassać osad.


Rozmawialiśmy już w kwestach naprawy, ale wygląda na to, że u mnie naprawa recyrkulacji może wystarczyć. Dozowania nie robię, uważam by nie robić gwałtownych zrzutów. Można osobny kompresor podłączyć pod mamuta i obecny sterownik, czy trzeba sterownik oddzielny kupić?

----------


## flisak

> Dzień dobry.
> Też jestem "szczęśliwym" użytkownikiem tego badziewia od 2015 roku. Po roku pracy przestała odbierać studnia chłonna. Pomyślałem że wykonawca który montował oczyszczalnię spieprzył swoją robotę. Nie chciał się do tego przyznać więc ręcznym wiertłem przewierciłem w studni 4 otwory o śr 20 cm i studnia zaczęła odbierać. teraz na wiosnę sytuacja się powtórzyła. Zacząłem szukać w internecie i tak trafiłem na ten wątek. Uzmysłowiłem sobie, że oczyszczalnia może nie do końca doczyszczać ścieki. Pobrałem próbki z 1 i 3 komory i wizualnie nie było żadnej różnicy. Zamówiłem analizę w laboratorium które ma akredytację i wyniki w ściekach oczyszczonych były następujące: ChZT 618 mg/l, BZT5 272 mg/l i zawiesina 139 mg/l. W ściekach surowych odpowiednio: ChZT 823 mg/l, BZT5 320 mg/l i zawiesina 129 mg/l. Od 3 tygodni próbuję ściągnąć autoryzowany serwis ale bez skutku. Montowała to firma bez autoryzacji bo nie było takiego wymogu dziś żałuję że tego nie uwzględniłem. Serwis przez telefon twierdzi, że to kwestia drobnych regulacji. Jak czytam posty kolegów to biorąc pod uwagę, że nie mam takich zdolności do unowocześniania Delfina pozostaje mi chyba kwestia zakupu nowej oczyszczalni a ta namiastka oczyszczalni  zostanie zbiornikiem na deszczówkę.


No to ładnie. Kolejny "zadowolony" klient. Jeśli chodzi o studnię to może być pozamiatane, z oczyszczalnią może mógłbym pomóc.

----------


## reksgildo

> No to ładnie. Kolejny "zadowolony" klient. Jeśli chodzi o studnię to może być pozamiatane, z oczyszczalnią może mógłbym pomóc.


Studnię i tak planuję zrobić od nowa(wymienić żwir) jak możesz pomóc w sprawie oczyszczalni? Kontakt na Priv?

----------


## pszczelarzyk

> Rzeczywiście sterownik jest nowy. Dyfuzor to chyba i u mnie 60cm. A czemu tak ci ją podnieśli? Pewnie nisko wyprowadzenie z domu. W tym nasypie masz od razu rozsączenie?


Zrobili tak wysoko bo na wiosnę woda gruntowa jest u mnie tak ze 3-4 tygodnie bardzo wysoko.Rozsączanie jest na poziomie gruntu i składa się z 6 pakietów ustawionych na warstwie żwiru (duża wywrotka).Jak na razie ściek oczyszczony jest klarowny, jest nas 2 osoby .Ciekawi mnie jak ustawiony jest nadmuch i recyrkulacja bo  tego niestety Delfin nie udostępnia.

----------


## reksgildo

W związku z tym że serwis nie pojawia się od 3 tygodni zadzwoniłem do serwisu głównego. Po rozmowie technolog stwierdził, że problem wynika ze zbyt małego obciążenia(zużywamy 8 m3 wody miesięcznie). Poradził żeby do drugiej komory wlać od 300 do 1000 l osadu czynnego przywiezionego z miejskiej oczyszczalni. Twierdzi że to pomoże.

----------


## gorog85

Jesteś tu, gdzie ja byłem 2 lata temu. Ta sama śpiewka. Niskie obciążenie, to faktycznie problem, ale nie jedyny w tej oczyszczalni. Pytanie, czy przy takim obciążeniu zaszczepiony osad się utrzyma? Masz potwierdzenie na papierze w postaci wyników, że to nie działa. Ja nie miałem jak ich zrobić, dlatego w rozmowie ze "specem" z delfina brakowało mi tych argumentów. Pisz o przebiegu sprawy. Powodzenia.

----------


## flisak

Jakie 300 - 1000l. :bash:  Jeśli weźmiesz z zagęszczony to 60 litrów w zupełności wystarczy, ale jak masz skopaną recyrkulację to nie uzdrowi tego urządzenia. A te ich śpiewki to takie jakby chcieli pomóc i zniechęcić żebyś w ogóle coś robił.

----------


## gorog85

> Jakie 300 - 1000l. Jeśli weźmiesz z zagęszczony to 60 litrów w zupełności wystarczy, ale jak masz skopaną recyrkulację to nie uzdrowi tego urządzenia. A te ich śpiewki to takie jakby chcieli pomóc i zniechęcić żebyś w ogóle coś robił.


1000 l przy pojemności komory 600 l  :smile:

----------


## reksgildo

> Jesteś tu, gdzie ja byłem 2 lata temu. Ta sama śpiewka. Niskie obciążenie, to faktycznie problem, ale nie jedyny w tej oczyszczalni. Pytanie, czy przy takim obciążeniu zaszczepiony osad się utrzyma? Masz potwierdzenie na papierze w postaci wyników, że to nie działa. Ja nie miałem jak ich zrobić, dlatego w rozmowie ze "specem" z delfina brakowało mi tych argumentów. Pisz o przebiegu sprawy. Powodzenia.


Wyniki też zakwestionował bo wzięte było z 3 komory z samej góry to co przelewa się do studni chłonnej a twierdzi że powinno być bezpośrednio ze studni chłonnej. Jak powiedziałem mu że mogę zrobić ponowne z 3 komory i studni chłonnej i że jestem pewny że będa takie same nic nie odpowiedział. Twierdzi że mam zrobić jeszcze badania na azot i fosfor tylko nie wiem po co. Mam takie odczucie jak flisak że "jakby chcieli pomóc i zniechęcić żebyś w ogóle coś robił"

----------


## gorog85

> Wyniki też zakwestionował bo wzięte było z 3 komory z samej góry to co przelewa się do studni chłonnej a twierdzi że powinno być bezpośrednio ze studni chłonnej. Jak powiedziałem mu że mogę zrobić ponowne z 3 komory i studni chłonnej i że jestem pewny że będa takie same nic nie odpowiedział. Twierdzi że mam zrobić jeszcze badania na azot i fosfor tylko nie wiem po co. Mam takie odczucie jak flisak że "jakby chcieli pomóc i zniechęcić żebyś w ogóle coś robił"


Ależ oczywiście, że tak jest! Sam tego doświadczałem za każdym razem, jak do nich dzwoniłem. Ani raz nie pomogli skutecznie. U mnie też wskazali problem niskiego obciążenia, jak zwiększyłem to kazali wapno ładować do wtórnego i wywieźć osad z wstępnego, choć ten był wywożony 4 miesiące temu. Z resztą, poczytaj poprzednie wpisy.

----------


## reksgildo

> Z resztą, poczytaj poprzednie wpisy.


Przeczytałem całość i dlatego postanowiłem też swoją sprawę opisać, żeby przestrzec potencjalnych nabywców. Ja jak kupowałem w 2015 roku to opinii nie było. Przed chwilą dzwonili z serwisu, nie wiem czy po interwencji centrali, ze będą dzisiaj. Ciekawe co powiedzą

----------


## reksgildo

Był serwis. Nie działała recyrkulacja z wtórnego do wstępnego i z wtórnego do komory napowietrzania. Całkowicie zapchane membrany. Wyczyścił je i teraz przelew idzie całą rurą. Też się zdziwił jak usłyszał o 300 litrach osadu czynnego. Stwierdził że Delfin to średnia półka i są jeszcze gorsze.

----------


## flisak

To do Ciebie przynajmniej serwis się pofatygował. 




> Stwierdził że Delfin to średnia półka i są jeszcze gorsze.


Jak to śpiewał Kazik "... inni mają jeszcze gorzej."

----------


## gorog85

reksgildo - przesłałem Ci wiadomość na priv. Zamierzam udać się do oczyszczalni po osad. Czy jeśli odpompuję z wtórnego 50% i tym samym 50% z reaktora to wystarczy, żeby zaaplikować nowy osad? Mam nadzieję, że nie zepsuję tego, co mam teraz. Niby osadu w reaktorze jest jak na lekarstwo, ale ten ściek jest coraz bardziej klarowny.

----------


## reksgildo

Mnie ten serwisant powiedział żeby reaktora nie odpompowywać tylko wypompować wtórny i wlać do  reaktora 30 góra 60 litrów. To by się zgadzało bo gdzieś czytałem że zaszczepianie nowej na rozruch to wlanie 5-10 procent, a jak napisałeś komora ma ok 600 litrów. Na priv ci odpisałem

----------


## gorog85

Dzisiejsza próbka 

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...56JCT9mtEJc_9_

Osadu w reaktorze wciąż nie widzę, czy zatem kształtki odpowiadają za ten stan rzeczy?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Pobrałem próbki z 1 i 3 komory i wizualnie nie było żadnej różnicy. Zamówiłem analizę w laboratorium które ma akredytację i wyniki w ściekach oczyszczonych były następujące: ChZT 618 mg/l, BZT5 272 mg/l i zawiesina 139 mg/l. W ściekach surowych odpowiednio: ChZT 823 mg/l, BZT5 320 mg/l i zawiesina 129 mg/l.


Ścieki faktycznie pobrane niepoprawnie ale poziom bzt i chzt mniej więcej pokazuje, że oczyszczalnia nie działa poprawnie.
A badania na azot i fosfor to zapewne producent każe robić aby … stwierdzić, że masz złe ścieki. Ta zagrywka jest już znana w przypadku tego producenta.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dzisiejsza próbka 
> 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...56JCT9mtEJc_9_
> 
> Osadu w reaktorze wciąż nie widzę, czy zatem kształtki odpowiadają za ten stan rzeczy?


Efekt końcowy pod względem zawiesiny wygląda bardzo dobrze. Do sprawdzenia redukcji zanieczyszczeń organicznych potrzeba zrobić analizę ale przy takiej małej zawiesinie wyniki też powinny być niezłe.

Co do ilości osadu – jak Ty to sprawdzasz? Pobierasz osad podczas napowietrzania np do słoika 1l na sznurku? 

Wrzuć fotkę kilku pierścieni Białeckiego to zobaczymy co tam narosło?

----------


## gorog85

Słoik na tyczce zanurzam w reaktorze, mniej więcej w połowie jego wysokości, podczas napowietrzania.
 Oto zdjęcie pierścieni

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ce75e890a2327a74

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/cdcd3a1d962a8d5d


Właśnie wyczyścilem dyfuzor, był bardzo zaszlamiony.  Po przemyciu miesza jak szalony. Ciekawe jak to wpłynie na pracę. Przez chwilę mamut lał ciurkiem podczas napowietrzania.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Słoik na tyczce zanurzam w reaktorze, mniej więcej w połowie jego wysokości, podczas napowietrzania.
>  Oto zdjęcie pierścieni
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ce75e890a2327a74
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/cdcd3a1d962a8d5d
> 
> 
> Właśnie wyczyścilem dyfuzor, był bardzo zaszlamiony.  Po przemyciu miesza jak szalony. Ciekawe jak to wpłynie na pracę. Przez chwilę mamut lał ciurkiem podczas napowietrzania.



Na pierścieniach widać, że mikroorganizmy są. Aczkolwiek powinny być również w toni ścieku. Najprawdopodobniej osad czynny nie wraca recyrkulacją wewnętrzną i jest wypłukiwany do odbiornika albo zbiera się na dnie osadnika wtórnego i flotuje na powierzchnię. Być może to i to.

----------


## gorog85

Wymieniam kompresor na 80, mam nadzieję że nie będzie za mocny na nadmuch. Czy hiblow 80 będzie ok?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Według mojej oceny problem tkwi w recyrkulacji. Widać, że na pierścieniach coś się dzieje, widać błonę o prawidłowej barwie, a osadu brak. Najprawdopodobniej wytwarza się go mało, a recyrkulacja zawraca wszystko do osadnika. Może błędne ustawienie czasów recyrkulacji.




> Słoik na tyczce zanurzam w reaktorze, mniej więcej w połowie jego wysokości, podczas napowietrzania.
>  Oto zdjęcie pierścieni
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ce75e890a2327a74
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/cdcd3a1d962a8d5d
> 
> 
> Właśnie wyczyścilem dyfuzor, był bardzo zaszlamiony.  Po przemyciu miesza jak szalony. Ciekawe jak to wpłynie na pracę. Przez chwilę mamut lał ciurkiem podczas napowietrzania.

----------


## flisak

Recyrkulacja na pewno jest skopana. Wymiana kompresora i odcięcie dyfuzora podczas recyrkulacji. Tak jak Ci pisałem do recyrkulacji 80 szarpie aż miło ale do napowietrzania to za bogata. Ja mam na 80 ale na dyfuzor puszczam trochę powietrza bokiem coby zmniejszyć przepływ. 

U mnie ostatnio jest tak

Trochę żółty ten produkt ale może już się czepiam.

----------


## gorog85

Pierwsze wnioski o podłączeniu dmuchawy 80tki:
1. Reaktor zmienił się w pralkę, trzeba powietrze puścić bokiem.
2. Organizmy na kształtkach zanikają, chyba je zmywa.
3. Recyrkulacja działa jak przy 40, nadmiar powietrze zamiast na pompę idzie na dyfuzor.
Zamierzam podłączyć 80 tylko do recyrkulacji, poza sterownikiem. Pytanie, jak ją ustawić? Czy 1 minuta, co 45 minut będzie ok? Wiem, że minuta to za długi czas podawania, ale taką dokładność ma mój programator.

----------


## reksgildo

U mnie serwisant ustawił 1 minuta co 40 minut.

----------


## gorog85

> U mnie serwisant ustawił 1 minuta co 40 minut.


Co, jeśli zwiększę tylko czas recyrkulacji? Czy to nie zaburzy cyklu i nie rozjedzie się w ciągu doby?

----------


## reksgildo

Nie wiem czy pytanie było do mnie. Tego nie wiem. mnie powiedział że fabrycznie ustawione jest 1 minuta co 60 minut. Skrócił więc w ten sposób przerwy pomiędzy recyrkulacją. Z trzeciego zbiornika do pierwszego, fabrycznie jest 1 minuta co 24 godziny. Ma to podobno na celu rozbicie kożucha.

----------


## flisak

> Co, jeśli zwiększę tylko czas recyrkulacji? Czy to nie zaburzy cyklu i nie rozjedzie się w ciągu doby?


Nie zaburzy cyklu. To nie jest w jednej sekwencji z napowietrzaniem. Musisz poeksperymentować.

----------


## gorog85

Po tygodniu od wymiany dmuchawy i zaszczepieniu osadu wnioski :
1. Osadu w reaktorze jest jak na lekarstwo. Jest piana, ale chyba nie świadczy o przyjęciu się osadu. 
2. W recyrkulacji nie ma go wcale. 
3. We wtórnym nie tworzy się póki co kożuch, nic nie flotuje.
4. Po wprowadzeniu osadu ściek oczyszczony nie był klarowny. Teraz pomału zaczyna się klarować.
5. Reasumując, nie wiem czy warto było, czy cokolwiek to dało. Może jeszcze za wcześnie. Na pewno nie będę więcej dokładał do tego.


https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2897b1e55c384e0f

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Po tygodniu od wymiany dmuchawy i zaszczepieniu osadu wnioski :
> 1. Osadu w reaktorze jest jak na lekarstwo. Jest piana, ale chyba nie świadczy o przyjęciu się osadu. 
> 2. W recyrkulacji nie ma go wcale. 
> 3. We wtórnym nie tworzy się póki co kożuch, nic nie flotuje.
> 4. Po wprowadzeniu osadu ściek oczyszczony nie był klarowny. Teraz pomału zaczyna się klarować.
> 5. Reasumując, nie wiem czy warto było, czy cokolwiek to dało. Może jeszcze za wcześnie. Na pewno nie będę więcej dokładał do tego.
> 
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2897b1e55c384e0f


Tydzień to niewiele. Jeżeli zdjęcie jest ze stanu obecnego to w bioreaktorze kolor ścieku nie świadczy o dużej ilości osadu czynnego. Co zresztą sam stwierdziłeś. Piana może wynikać z detergentów lub w wyniku intensywnego namnażania się osadu czynnego.

W osadniku wtórnym ewidentnie masz warunki beztlenowe. Całkowite odłączenie recyrkulacji do osadnika wstępnego (do czasu wytworzenia się osadu czynnego) oraz maksymalne zwiększenie recyrkulacji do bioreaktora powinno sytuację poprawić.

----------


## gorog85

Spostrzeżenia: osad w recyrkulacie leci tylko przez ok 5 sek, reszta zostaje na dnie. Ciecz w bioreaktorze jest taka, jakby ktoś tam kredę wrzucił. Do tej pory tego nie było.

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/dacbd2b6deb8163b

Może za dużo tlenu?

----------


## reksgildo

U mnie minęło 1,5 miesiąca od wizyty serwisu i naprawy recyrkulacji. Efektów nie widzę. Żaden osad się nie wytworzył a w osadniku wtórnym ciecz jest nie oczyszczona i taka leci do studni chłonnej. Od wczoraj studnia chłonna znów nie odbiera. Myślę ze tak jak tu było napisane pompy mamutowe nie zasysają osadu i ten powoduje problemy. Na dziś nie mam pomysłu co dalej z tym robić. Nie bardzo mam miejsce żeby wjechać koparką i wymienić żwir w studni chłonnej. Zastanawiam się czy pojazdy do czyszczenia i udrażniania kanalizacji dały by radę pod ciśnieniem wzruszyć żwir i go wypompować. Nie mam tyle sił i zdolności co flisak zeby z tym dziadostwem walczyć. Myślę o zamontowaniu innej oczyszczalni a to zostawić jako osadnik wstępny.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Spostrzeżenia: osad w recyrkulacie leci tylko przez ok 5 sek, reszta zostaje na dnie. Ciecz w bioreaktorze jest taka, jakby ktoś tam kredę wrzucił. Do tej pory tego nie było.
> 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/dacbd2b6deb8163b
> 
> Może za dużo tlenu?


Osadu czynnego nie widać. Na pierścieniach Białeckiego też pewno nie ma. Ściek wygląda jak po osadniku gnilnym. Nie flotuje nic we wtórnym, bo może po prostu nie ma co flotowa.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> U mnie minęło 1,5 miesiąca od wizyty serwisu i naprawy recyrkulacji. Efektów nie widzę. Żaden osad się nie wytworzył a w osadniku wtórnym ciecz jest nie oczyszczona i taka leci do studni chłonnej. Od wczoraj studnia chłonna znów nie odbiera. Myślę ze tak jak tu było napisane pompy mamutowe nie zasysają osadu i ten powoduje problemy. Na dziś nie mam pomysłu co dalej z tym robić. Nie bardzo mam miejsce żeby wjechać koparką i wymienić żwir w studni chłonnej. Zastanawiam się czy pojazdy do czyszczenia i udrażniania kanalizacji dały by radę pod ciśnieniem wzruszyć żwir i go wypompować. Nie mam tyle sił i zdolności co flisak zeby z tym dziadostwem walczyć. Myślę o zamontowaniu innej oczyszczalni a to zostawić jako osadnik wstępny.


Przepłukiwanie górnych warstw studni pomoże ale tylko na chwilę. Z biegiem czasu coraz większa objętość studni będzie zakolmatowana, co będzie skracało okresy pomiędzy płukaniem/wzruszeniem kruszywa. Aż przyjdzie taki moment, że nic to nie da.

----------


## reksgildo

> Przepłukiwanie górnych warstw studni pomoże ale tylko na chwilę. Z biegiem czasu coraz większa objętość studni będzie zakolmatowana, co będzie skracało okresy pomiędzy płukaniem/wzruszeniem kruszywa. Aż przyjdzie taki moment, że nic to nie da.


Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę. Pytanie co z tym fantem zrobić? Wymienić oczyszczalnię i na nowo zrobić studnię?

----------


## gorog85

A gdybyś po płukaniu na dno studni jakąś włókninę położył, która będzie pełnić rolę filtra? Po zapchaniu, wyjmujesz, płukasz lub wymieniasz.Gdzieś w sieci widziałem takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## reksgildo

> A gdybyś po płukaniu na dno studni jakąś włókninę położył, która będzie pełnić rolę filtra? Po zapchaniu, wyjmujesz, płukasz lub wymieniasz.Gdzieś w sieci widziałem takie rozwiązanie.


Dzięki za zainteresowanie. Myślałem o tym, tyle tylko że instalator zrobił wyjście kanalizacji z budynku na głębokości 1 m. W związku z tym oczyszczalnia jest głęboko i studnia też. Studnia jest z Delfina w kształcie dzwona i ma 3 wąskie nadstawki. Strach tam wejść. Wczoraj poradzono mi aby pomiędzy oczyszczalnię a studnię zamontować filtr doczyszczający (np. Sotralentz SL-FD). Tylko że to dalej nie rozwiązuje problemu oczyszczalni. Powinni informować na stronie Delfina, że musi być minimum 5 mieszkańców

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę. Pytanie co z tym fantem zrobić? Wymienić oczyszczalnię i na nowo zrobić studnię?


Są metody chemicznego udrażniania drenaży/studni chłonnych ale w Twoim przypadku problem leży w oczyszczalni. Sama studnia chłonna nadaje się w tereny gdzie są grunty bardzo dobrze przepuszczalne. Także jeżeli będziesz przerabiał system i nie masz piasków to rozważ jednak drenaż.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dzięki za zainteresowanie. Myślałem o tym, tyle tylko że instalator zrobił wyjście kanalizacji z budynku na głębokości 1 m. W związku z tym oczyszczalnia jest głęboko i studnia też. Studnia jest z Delfina w kształcie dzwona i ma 3 wąskie nadstawki. Strach tam wejść. Wczoraj poradzono mi aby pomiędzy oczyszczalnię a studnię zamontować filtr doczyszczający (np. Sotralentz SL-FD). Tylko że to dalej nie rozwiązuje problemu oczyszczalni. Powinni informować na stronie Delfina, że musi być minimum 5 mieszkańców


Filtr taki jak wspomniałeś czy inny np. z puzzolany w jakiejś studzience na pewno doczyści ścieki z wypłukiwanego osadu czynnego, jednak trzeba będzie bardzo często go czyścić. Ale dalej problem tkwi w innym miejscu.

Nie wiem, którą otrzymałeś instrukcję Delfina bo jest kilka wersji ale znajdziesz w swojej zapewne opis,  że obsługuje ona max 6 osób. W zakresie parametrów minimalnych to jest wskazany przepływ  0,45 m3/d (co jest oczywiście absurdalną wartością). Oczywiście zapis ten stanowi ewidentny zapis „ochronny” dla producenta.
W mojej opinii jak zaczniesz zużywać więcej wody ta oczyszczalnia nie będzie działała u Ciebie lepiej.

----------


## flisak

Tu nie o przepływy idzie. To tylko ich pier... Trzeba poprawić kilka rzeczy po "liderze rynku". A studnię chłonną u siebie wywaliłem. Mam do sprzedania. Jeśli masz wyjście z domu na 1m to wyjście z oczyszczalni pewnie ok. 1,5m. Musiałbyś mieć bardzo chłonny grunt i bardzo niski poziom wód gruntowych. W naszych rejonach(Podlasie) to raczej nieosiągalne. Ja u siebie w miejsce studni wstawiłem przepompownię a ściek wywalam do tuneli Soltlarenz postawionych na ok. 0,5m warstwie kamienia polnego.  Tunele obsypane kamykiem 16-32 na to włóknina i piach. Jak na razie odbiera dobrze. Jak by się zapchało to drenaż albo przedłużanie tuneli.

----------


## reksgildo

> Filtr taki jak wspomniałeś czy inny np. z puzzolany w jakiejś studzience na pewno doczyści ścieki z wypłukiwanego osadu czynnego, jednak trzeba będzie bardzo często go czyścić. Ale dalej problem tkwi w innym miejscu.
> 
> Nie wiem, którą otrzymałeś instrukcję Delfina bo jest kilka wersji ale znajdziesz w swojej zapewne opis,  że obsługuje ona max 6 osób. W zakresie parametrów minimalnych to jest wskazany przepływ  0,45 m3/d (co jest oczywiście absurdalną wartością). Oczywiście zapis ten stanowi ewidentny zapis „ochronny” dla producenta.
> W mojej opinii jak zaczniesz zużywać więcej wody ta oczyszczalnia nie będzie działała u Ciebie lepiej.


Instrukcja to: OCZYSZCZALNIA ŚCIEKÓW DELFIN PRO KSIĄŻKA EKSPLOATACJI ma 38 stron. Wiem że jest zapis ze max 6 osób natomiast powinni  dać przedział 5-6 osób. Oczywiście jest zapis o minimalnym przepływie ale zgadzam się z tobą że to "dupochron" dla producenta. Zdaję sobie sprawę ze trzeba będzie często czyścic filtr ale to chyba poza wymianą oczyszczalni jedyne wyjście

----------


## reksgildo

> Tu nie o przepływy idzie. To tylko ich pier... Trzeba poprawić kilka rzeczy po "liderze rynku". A studnię chłonną u siebie wywaliłem. Mam do sprzedania. Jeśli masz wyjście z domu na 1m to wyjście z oczyszczalni pewnie ok. 1,5m. Musiałbyś mieć bardzo chłonny grunt i bardzo niski poziom wód gruntowych. W naszych rejonach(Podlasie) to raczej nieosiągalne. Ja u siebie w miejsce studni wstawiłem przepompownię a ściek wywalam do tuneli Soltlarenz postawionych na ok. 0,5m warstwie kamienia polnego.  Tunele obsypane kamykiem 16-32 na to włóknina i piach. Jak na razie odbiera dobrze. Jak by się zapchało to drenaż albo przedłużanie tuneli.


U mnie na 3 metrach nie ma wód gruntowych  do 3 metrów piasek

----------


## flisak

To pozazdrościć warunków.

A u mnie znowu jakaś lipa. Byliśmy tydzień na urlopie i osad nadmierny(sterowany jeszcze ręcznie) był chyba nieprawidłowo zawracany. Po powrocie zauważyłem, że flotuje mi osad we wtórnym. Zacząłem go intensywnie zawracać do wstępnego. Tak od dwóch tygodni. Co ciekawe próbka w cylindrze flotuje dopiero po kilkunastu godzinach. Zwiększyłem czasy natlenieniania i zmniejszyłem postoje. dołożyłem w sekwencji  drugą recyrkulację do reaktora(po pierwszym napowietrzaniu). Efektu to nie dało. Codziennie zbieram z góry 15-20l. osadu z wtórnego. Produkt jest cały czas taki jak był, bo osad pływa nad trójnikiem odpływowym.Już nie wiem co jej zrobić.

----------


## reksgildo

> To pozazdrościć warunków.
> 
> A u mnie znowu jakaś lipa. Byliśmy tydzień na urlopie i osad nadmierny(sterowany jeszcze ręcznie) był chyba nieprawidłowo zawracany. Po powrocie zauważyłem, że flotuje mi osad we wtórnym. Zacząłem go intensywnie zawracać do wstępnego. Tak od dwóch tygodni. Co ciekawe próbka w cylindrze flotuje dopiero po kilkunastu godzinach. Zwiększyłem czasy natlenieniania i zmniejszyłem postoje. dołożyłem w sekwencji  drugą recyrkulację do reaktora(po pierwszym napowietrzaniu). Efektu to nie dało. Codziennie zbieram z góry 15-20l. osadu z wtórnego. Produkt jest cały czas taki jak był, bo osad pływa nad trójnikiem odpływowym.Już nie wiem co jej zrobić.


Ja też już nie mam siły do tego dziadostwa. W przyszłym tygodniu biorę za kopanie i budowę filtra pomiędzy oczyszczalnią a studnią chłonną. W jaki sposób zbierasz ten osad pływający po górze we wtórnym?

----------


## flisak

Mam taki czerpak na kiju przykręcona wkrętami przecięta bańka 5l. po nitro.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To pozazdrościć warunków.
> 
> A u mnie znowu jakaś lipa. Byliśmy tydzień na urlopie i osad nadmierny(sterowany jeszcze ręcznie) był chyba nieprawidłowo zawracany. Po powrocie zauważyłem, że flotuje mi osad we wtórnym. Zacząłem go intensywnie zawracać do wstępnego. Tak od dwóch tygodni. Co ciekawe próbka w cylindrze flotuje dopiero po kilkunastu godzinach. Zwiększyłem czasy natlenieniania i zmniejszyłem postoje. dołożyłem w sekwencji  drugą recyrkulację do reaktora(po pierwszym napowietrzaniu). Efektu to nie dało. Codziennie zbieram z góry 15-20l. osadu z wtórnego. Produkt jest cały czas taki jak był, bo osad pływa nad trójnikiem odpływowym.Już nie wiem co jej zrobić.


Zakładam, że podczas urlopu oczyszczalnia pracowała, wiec przy mniejszym przepływie osad się spokojnie namnożył. Wróciliście z urlopu i to co się namnożyło zaczęło wypływać do wtórnego. Teoretycznie ściek przy większej ilości osadu powinien być lepiej oczyszczony ale w tej oczyszczalni ewidentnie szwankuje recyrkulacja.

Wyflotowany osad można usunąć zgarniaczem, którego Delfin ani chyba żadna przydomówka nie ma wiec pozostaje recyrkulacja ręczna. Widziałem rozwiązania pomp mamutowych z zakończoną końcówką rury zasysającej wodę wyprowadzoną 2-3 cm pod powierzchnią toni ścieku. Ale to rozwiązanie działa raczej punktowo oraz musiałoby pracować bardzo często.

Lepszym rozwiązaniem jest po prostu poprawienie recyrkulacji (częstotliwość, siła i obszar ssania) i niedoprowadzanie do zastoju osadu we wtórnym

PS. Jak wyglądają w Twoim Delfinie pierścienie Białeckiego?

----------


## czysta woda

Witam wszystkich walczących z tym g... Problem zaczął się chyba na początku upałów (nie wiem dokładnie kiedy bo nie było mnie wtedy w domu) i w osadniku wstępnym powstał gruby kożuch (ok 10-15 cm). Rozbiłem go wodą i wszystko znikło do następnego dnia. Przy systematycznym rozbijaniu wodą nie było już takiego sztywnego kożucha a tylko kilkucentymetrowa breja. Po tych zabiegach woda w reaktorze i osadniku wtórnym zrobiła się mętna w kolorze brązowym tak jakby wszędzie był surowy ściek. W reaktorze używam bakterii Trigger-1. W tej chwili przymierzam się do wywiezienia osadnika wstępnego choć oczyszczalnia pracuje dopiero 5 miesięcy. Wczoraj dodałem do osadnika wstępnego preparatu Biolatrin i może on spowoduje, że wszystko zacznie osiadać a nie pływać. Mam również wątpliwości co do zmiękczacza wody i jego popłuczyn lecz on również pracuje od samego początku pracy oczyszczalni. Dmuchawa i pompy mamutowe działają. Liczba użytkowników 3-4.

 Proszę o ocenę moich osadów i może ktoś coś doradzi.

Osad z osadnika wtórnego po około 12 godzinach (poziom osadu był już taki po około 10 minutach lecz było za ciemno na zrobienie zdjęcia)

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/484776715afc5196


Osad z reaktora po 10 min (pobrany w trakcie napowietrzania)

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/0b63cd5258a46540


Osad z reaktora po 30 min (pobrany w trakcie napowietrzania)

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c4e90b2bbd5335c0


Ogólny widok

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2892ba845913672b


Osadnik wstępny - przelew do reaktora

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/39843c8e233f0e64

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam wszystkich walczących z tym g... Problem zaczął się chyba na początku upałów (nie wiem dokładnie kiedy bo nie było mnie wtedy w domu) i w osadniku wstępnym powstał gruby kożuch (ok 10-15 cm). Rozbiłem go wodą i wszystko znikło do następnego dnia. Przy systematycznym rozbijaniu wodą nie było już takiego sztywnego kożucha a tylko kilkucentymetrowa breja. Po tych zabiegach woda w reaktorze i osadniku wtórnym zrobiła się mętna w kolorze brązowym tak jakby wszędzie był surowy ściek. W reaktorze używam bakterii Trigger-1. W tej chwili przymierzam się do wywiezienia osadnika wstępnego choć oczyszczalnia pracuje dopiero 5 miesięcy. Wczoraj dodałem do osadnika wstępnego preparatu Biolatrin i może on spowoduje, że wszystko zacznie osiadać a nie pływać. Mam również wątpliwości co do zmiękczacza wody i jego popłuczyn lecz on również pracuje od samego początku pracy oczyszczalni. Dmuchawa i pompy mamutowe działają. Liczba użytkowników 3-4.
> 
>  Proszę o ocenę moich osadów i może ktoś coś doradzi.


Witaj na forum. Szkoda tylko, że zaczynasz w tych okolicznościach.

Patrząc na zdjęcie osadu czynnego i wody nadosadowej rewelacji nie ma. 

Osadu jest ok. 25% wiec mogło by być lepiej, lecz są tacy co go w ogóle nie mają. Sedymentuje dobrze. 

Mętna woda nadosadowa może być wynikiem małej ilości osadu lub mieszanką ze ściekiem surowym – ciężko to określić wyłącznie na podstawie zdjęcia. 

Popłuczyny ze zmiękczacza na pewno nie są  dobre dla tego typu oczyszczalni bo to typowa przepływówka.

Osadu pływającego we wstępnym masz tak dużo, że za chwilę będzie się przedostawał do bioreaktora i nic dobrego z tego nie będzie. Musisz go wypompować.  

Czy kontrolowałeś wcześniej jak wygląda ściek oczyszczony zwłaszcza w aspekcie współpracy ze zmiękczaczem?

----------


## czysta woda

> Witaj na forum. Szkoda tylko, że zaczynasz w tych okolicznościach.
> 
> Czy kontrolowałeś wcześniej jak wygląda ściek oczyszczony zwłaszcza w aspekcie współpracy ze zmiękczaczem?



Wcześniej kontrola była tylko wizualna (bez badania sedymentacji) i w osadniku wtórnym przy powierzchni woda była mniej więcej klarowna. Dopiero po rozbijaniu kożucha w osadniku wstępnym woda zrobiła się mętna i z wyraźnym brązowym zabarwieniem. Muszę rozejrzeć się w okolicy kto świadczy usługi  asenizacyjne i wypompować (w instrukcji jest co 9-12 miesięcy więc jestem zaskoczony).

----------


## inżH2O

Ponieważ jest to mój pierwszy post, chciałbym się przywitać.

Na co dzień mam dużą styczność z indywidulanymi systemami do gospodarki wodnej i ściekowej. Na dzień dzisiejszy oczyszczalnie przydomowe to główna działalność. Sprzedaż, montaż i serwis różnych typów urządzeń. W związku z powyższym, w miarę moich możliwości, będę starał się pomóc w różnych aspektach z nimi związanych.  

Oczyszczalnia MBBR firmy Delfin jest jedną z najbardziej nieprzewidywalnych oczyszczalni na rynku. Jest bardzo wrażliwa na wszelkie zmiany, głównie przez pracę w trybie przepływowym ale również przez klika rozwiązań technicznych, które do mnie nie przemawiają (np. mały kompresor, mały bioreaktor, dyfuzor rurowy).

Pływający osad w osadniku wtórnym pojawiający się bez konkretnej przyczyny (drastycznej zmiany w czasie eksploatacji), niedziałająca recyrkulacja osadów z osadnika ale również sytuacje zablokowania pompy mamutowej przez osad to chyba często powtarzające się usterki. 
Niestety chyba nie ma złotego środka na tą oczyszczalnię. W przypadku innych typów oczyszczalni diagnoza braku działania jest po prostu łatwiejsza. W tym przypadku próba jakiejkolwiek regulacji pracy działa zawsze tylko do pewnego czasu.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Wcześniej kontrola była tylko wizualna (bez badania sedymentacji) i w osadniku wtórnym przy powierzchni woda była mniej więcej klarowna. Dopiero po rozbijaniu kożucha w osadniku wstępnym woda zrobiła się mętna i z wyraźnym brązowym zabarwieniem. Muszę rozejrzeć się w okolicy kto świadczy usługi  asenizacyjne i wypompować (w instrukcji jest co 9-12 miesięcy więc jestem zaskoczony).


Czyli drastycznie obciążyłeś ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń bioreaktor. Może sobie z tym by bioreaktor poradził, jakby pochodził bez dopływu surowego ścieku przez kilka dobrych dni ale przecież używać łazienkę i kuchnie trzeba.

Wypompuj i miejmy nadzieję, że zacznie pracować jak dawniej.

----------


## samotnik

Mam Delfina 6 PRO (bez MBBR), działa na pełen gwizdek od pół roku w rodzinie 2+1, bez wanny. Otworzyłem sobie go dzisiaj, pobrałem próbkę ze środkowej komory i po odstaniu widzę, że osadu jest w litrowym słoiku może na dwa palce, a chyba nawet mniej. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem instrukcję, powinno być go minimum 1/4.  :wink:  Pobierałem w trakcie napowietrzania, chwilę po ustaniu recyrkulacji.

Co mogę zrobić, żeby polepszyć sytuację? Wrzucać więcej bakterii do kibla, używać mniej wody pod prysznicem (a może więcej)? 

Same ścieki jako takie nie śmierdzą, do przyjrzenia się oczyszczalni zmobilizował mnie przypadkiem jeden z forumowiczów w innym wątku. W ostatniej komorze (wybaczcie brak fachowej terminologii) nie ma kożucha. Filtr w kompresorze wyczyszczony (choć tego nie wymagał, nie było czego czyścić).

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Mam Delfina 6 PRO (bez MBBR), działa na pełen gwizdek od pół roku w rodzinie 2+1, bez wanny. Otworzyłem sobie go dzisiaj, pobrałem próbkę ze środkowej komory i po odstaniu widzę, że osadu jest w litrowym słoiku może na dwa palce, a chyba nawet mniej. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem instrukcję, powinno być go minimum 1/4.  Pobierałem w trakcie napowietrzania, chwilę po ustaniu recyrkulacji.
> 
> Co mogę zrobić, żeby polepszyć sytuację? Wrzucać więcej bakterii do kibla, używać mniej wody pod prysznicem (a może więcej)? 
> 
> Same ścieki jako takie nie śmierdzą, do przyjrzenia się oczyszczalni zmobilizował mnie przypadkiem jeden z forumowiczów w innym wątku. W ostatniej komorze (wybaczcie brak fachowej terminologii) nie ma kożucha. Filtr w kompresorze wyczyszczony (choć tego nie wymagał, nie było czego czyścić).


Najprawdopodobniej woda nad osadem jest na tyle mętna, że własnej dłoni przez słoik wyraźnie nie zobaczysz, a sam osad jest bardzo drobnej wielkości i jasno brązowy lub nawet nawet szarawy.

To oznacza, że masz ściek niedoczyszczony lub wręcz nieoczyszczony. Przyczyną jest zbyt słabe natlenienie tego ścieku. 
Niestety poprawa natlenienia spowoduje ujawnienie innego problemu dla tej oczyszczalni mianowicie w działaniu recyrkulacji i w trzeciej komorze tzn. osadniku wtórnym zacznie się pojawiać wyflotowany osad na powierzchni.

Kłopot u Ciebie jest taki, że masz studnię chłonną. Duża ilość drobnej zawiesiny, która jest odprowadzana do odbiornika oraz spory ładunek zanieczyszczeń organicznych spowodują kolmatację studni i w skrajnej sytuacji całkowity brak w odpływie ścieków. Kiedy? Trudno przewidzieć, w dużej mierze zależy to od ilości kruszywa w studni oraz od gruntu rodzimego.

Jeżeli masz możliwość reklamuj urządzenie. Przygotuj się do rozmowy z producentem i przeczytaj jakich odpowiedzi udzielał dla innych użytkowników, którzy również tutaj opisali swoje sytuacje. 

Jak powiesz, że jest 2+1 bez wanny to z automatu usłyszysz – oczyszczalnia niedociążona i "klient odhaczony".

----------


## samotnik

> Najprawdopodobniej woda nad osadem jest na tyle mętna, że własnej dłoni przez słoik wyraźnie nie zobaczysz, a sam osad jest bardzo drobnej wielkości i jasno brązowy lub nawet nawet szarawy.


Opisałeś to dokładnie.  :smile:  Co gorsza, przyjrzałem się teraz na spokojnie i tego osadu ostatecznie jest jeszcze mniej, niecały 1cm w słoiku, czyli objętościowo może z 5%! Przeczytałem wątek od początku do końca i zdjęcia z osadem do połowy miarki to w tym kontekście nieosiągalna abstrakcja...  :smile: 

Dobrze, ale co mogę zrobić, żeby poprawić sytuację, zanim zacznę wymieniać kompresory itd? Gwarancja się właśnie skończyła.  :smile:  Dosypywać bezpośrednio do reaktora jakiegoś środka z bakteriami tlenowymi?

----------


## inżH2O

> Opisałeś to dokładnie.  Co gorsza, przyjrzałem się teraz na spokojnie i tego osadu ostatecznie jest jeszcze mniej, niecały 1cm w słoiku, czyli objętościowo może z 5%! Przeczytałem wątek od początku do końca i zdjęcia z osadem do połowy miarki to w tym kontekście nieosiągalna abstrakcja... 
> 
> Dobrze, ale co mogę zrobić, żeby poprawić sytuację, zanim zacznę wymieniać kompresory itd? Gwarancja się właśnie skończyła.  Dosypywać bezpośrednio do reaktora jakiegoś środka z bakteriami tlenowymi?


Jeżeli środowisko pracy w bioreaktorze nie jest optymalne dla poprawnego rozwoju osadu czynnego to dodawanie biopreparatów nie jest rozwiązaniem. Na to środowisko wpływa duzo czynników i nie tylko konstrukcja oczyszczalni ale również skład ścieków odprowadzanych do oczyszczalni. Przy oczyszczalniach przepływowych, a taką jest Delfin, nawet jednorazowa ilość ścieków ma większe znaczenie niż w przypadku innych technologii np SBR.

Większość biopreparatów jest dedykowana do warunków beztlenowych (osadnik gnilny), a tam są całkiem inne warunki niż w bioreaktorze natlenianym, wiec mikroorganizmy również są inne (są producenci oczyszczalni biologicznych, którzy wręcz zabraniają stosowania biopreparatów, bo to wynika z technologii pracy oczyszczalni).

Generalnie osad czynny powinien sam się wytworzyć po ok. 3-5 tygodniach pracy oczyszczalni, ale warunki do rozwoju muszą być optymalne.
Można skrócić ten okres zaszczepiając bioreaktor zdrowym osadem czynnym z innej oczyszczalni i po krótkim okresie zazwyczaj się on adaptuje do nowej oczyszczalni. Aczkolwiek tu ktoś chyba już to z Delfinem robił i chyba słabo to wyszło. 

Skoro osad Tobie się nie wytworzył przez 6 m-cy to zaszczepianie zdrowym pomoże tylko na chwilę. Oczywiście dla własnego przekonania możesz spróbować z biopreparatami ale nie nastawiaj się na rewelacje.

----------


## Hipopotam

> Skoro osad Tobie się nie wytworzył przez 6 m-cy to zaszczepianie zdrowym pomoże tylko na chwilę. Oczywiście dla własnego przekonania możesz spróbować z biopreparatami ale nie nastawiaj się na rewelacje.


A czy może to być spowodowane np zbyt dużą ilością zawracanego osadu przy małym obciążeniu, że nie może się on wytworzyć w odpowiedniej ilości?

----------


## gorog85

Chciałbym spotkać jednego zadowolonego użytkownika. Ja po powrocie z urlopu mam ściek czarny jak smoła. Osad przy recyrkulacji jest jakiś, pierścienie też wyglądają dobrze. Nie wiem jak naciągacze te certyfikaty zdobyli, ale widać ile są warte.

----------


## inżH2O

> A czy może to być spowodowane np zbyt dużą ilością zawracanego osadu przy małym obciążeniu, że nie może się on wytworzyć w odpowiedniej ilości?


Ta oczyszczalnia ma ok. 2,5m3 pojemności. Wprawdzie samotnik nie wspomniał ile wody zużywają ale zakładam, że nie odbiega zacznie od normy. Przy 3 osobach nie można mówić o niedociążeniu. Nawet jeżeli zużycie wody jest około 6 m3 na miesiąc to w bioreaktorze dojdzie do wymiany ok 1/3 pojemności dziennie. To nie jest niedociążenie.

Dodatkowo, z tego co pamiętam, w Delfinie przed recyrkulacją do osadnika wstępnego wcześniej chodzi recyrkulacja do bioreaktora, także stężenie osadu w reaktorze by rosło.

Osobiście uważam, że w Delfinie poza małą dmuchawą i niedopracowanymi mamutami w osadniku wtórnym, problem tez może leżeć w dyfuzorze rurowym.

----------


## czysta woda

> Czyli drastycznie obciążyłeś ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń bioreaktor. Może sobie z tym by bioreaktor poradził, jakby pochodził bez dopływu surowego ścieku przez kilka dobrych dni ale przecież używać łazienkę i kuchnie trzeba.
> 
> Wypompuj i miejmy nadzieję, że zacznie pracować jak dawniej.


Witam ponownie, właśnie wypompowałem osadnik wstępny. W trakcie pompowania załączyłem pompę mamutową z wtórnego i bełtając dno odpompowałem trochę osadów. Później świeżą wodą uzupełniłem wtórny do pierwotnego poziomu i napełniłem wstępny do połowy. Nie wiem teraz czy napełnić wstępny całkowicie, czy poczekać aż się napełni z kanalizy? Czy mam dodać teraz Triggera-1, którego używałem dotychczas bo w międzyczasie zamówiłem aktywator Bio7 który otrzymam dopiero w poniedziałek? A może pozwolić reaktorowi popracować te trzy dni bez pożywki?

----------


## inżH2O

> Witam ponownie, właśnie wypompowałem osadnik wstępny. W trakcie pompowania załączyłem pompę mamutową z wtórnego i bełtając dno odpompowałem trochę osadów. Później świeżą wodą uzupełniłem wtórny do pierwotnego poziomu i napełniłem wstępny do połowy. Nie wiem teraz czy napełnić wstępny całkowicie, czy poczekać aż się napełni z kanalizy? Czy mam dodać teraz Triggera-1, którego używałem dotychczas bo w międzyczasie zamówiłem aktywator Bio7 który otrzymam dopiero w poniedziałek? A może pozwolić reaktorowi popracować te trzy dni bez pożywki?


Zbiornik napełnij do poziomu eksploatacyjnego wodą. Zbiorniki oczyszczalni przepływowych nie są przewidziane do pracy z częściowym napełnieniem i mogą ulec zgnieceniu pod wpływem naporu gruntu.

Co do wszystkich biopreparatów – nie jest to środek, który w cudowny sposób spowoduje namnożenie osadu czynnego. Jak oczyszczalnia ma optymalne warunki pracy to osad sam się wytworzy ale nie w ciągu 3 dni – raczej 3 tygodni.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Spojrzałem dziś na całe forum, na podfora i temat związany z MBBR to już 11 stron !!!! Ależ to jest reklama dla Delfina. Na temat żadnej oczyszczalni nie jest napisane tutaj tyle co na temat MBBR  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  No i oczywiście walka tych najbardziej zagorzałych użytkowników z kapitanem FLISAK" na czele !!!!

----------


## samotnik

> Ta oczyszczalnia ma ok. 2,5m3 pojemności. Wprawdzie samotnik nie wspomniał ile wody zużywają ale zakładam, że nie odbiega zacznie od normy. Przy 3 osobach nie można mówić o niedociążeniu.


Z ostatnich czterech miesięcy wyszło, że zużywam 160l wody dziennie. Liczone z faktur za wodę. W tym były dwa tygodnie urlopu kiedy nikogo nie było w domu, gdyby liczyć bez tego to średnio 180l dziennie. To chyba dość mało?

----------


## gorog85

U mnie zmieniło się zużycie ze 180 na 400 l i nic to nie dało. Jak napisał  czysteśrodowisko, to jest jedna z uniwersalnych odpowiedzi serwisu delfina.

----------


## flisak

Dzięki Arturze za słowa uznania :smile: 

Widzę, że w naszym wątku pojawiły się nowe twarze. 
Sypanie bakterii nic nie da ja wsypałem już parę opakowań łącznie z dwoma butelkami aktywatora Bio7. Żeby wyhodować osad trzeba zmodernizować te badziewie. Chyba jeszcze nie trafił się tutaj przypadek wyhodowania osadu na fabrycznej konstrukcji.

Witam kolego inżH2O i liczę na twoje cenne rady. Dlaczego uważasz, że dyfuzor rurowy jest nieodpowiedni? Robiłeś testy na talerzowym? Jeśli talerzowy to jaki? Piszesz, że montujesz POŚki. Jakie najczęściej stosujesz? Masz doświadczenie z SBR Sotlarenza?

*czysteśrodowisko* Umnie kształtki wyglądają tak

Ta jasna kształtka to taka co poleżała na słońcu parę dni. Zdjęcie sprzed 2 tygodni.  
W między czasie wywaliłem osad z wtórnego. Zjechałem z osadem do kilku procent. Było trochę lepiej ale dzisiaj znowu zauważyłem, że osad flotuje. W cylindrez po pół godz połowa z 25% poderwana. Sedymentuje ładnie kłaki duże  Może zmniejszyć napowietrzanie, o chyba nie zagniwa. Nie ma smrodu przy recyrk. , dwie recyrkulacje na cykl 90min.. Zastanawiam się też nad wywiezieniem wstępnego. 
Tak jak teraz zachowywał się podobnie osad przywieziony z miejskiej. Pisałeś wtedy, że to denitryfikacja, której chcielibyśmy uniknąć we wtórnym.  Co możemy zrobić aby proces ten przebiegał w reaktorze? Mniej powietrza?

----------


## flisak

> Ta oczyszczalnia ma ok. 2,5m3 pojemności. Wprawdzie samotnik nie wspomniał ile wody zużywają ale zakładam, że nie odbiega zacznie od normy. Przy 3 osobach nie można mówić o niedociążeniu. Nawet jeżeli zużycie wody jest około 6 m3 na miesiąc to w bioreaktorze dojdzie do wymiany ok 1/3 pojemności dziennie. To nie jest niedociążenie.
> 
> Dodatkowo, z tego co pamiętam, w Delfinie przed recyrkulacją do osadnika wstępnego wcześniej chodzi recyrkulacja do bioreaktora, także stężenie osadu w reaktorze by rosło.
> 
> Osobiście uważam, że w Delfinie poza małą dmuchawą i niedopracowanymi mamutami w osadniku wtórnym, problem tez może leżeć w dyfuzorze rurowym.


Recyrk. do wstępnego jest raz na dobę przez 15 sek. Nieźle jak na rozruch. Tylko tutaj rozruch można trzy lata robić i d..a.
Co rozumiesz przez niedopracowane mamuty? Zaworek w sercu pompy czy opuściłbyś serca pomp o te 15cm odcinki do dołu?

----------


## inżH2O

> Dlaczego uważasz, że dyfuzor rurowy jest nieodpowiedni? Robiłeś testy na talerzowym? Jeśli talerzowy to jaki? Piszesz, że montujesz POŚki. Jakie najczęściej stosujesz? Masz doświadczenie z SBR Sotlarenza?


Tak robiłem test polegający na zmianie dyfuzora na rurowy. Bez zmiany algorytmu pracy oczyszczalni, wielkości dmuchawy oraz obciążenia hydraulicznego. Stężenie zanieczyszczeń w ściekach z oczywistych względów mogło się różnić ale nie były to różnice mogące wpłynąć na badanie.

Poniżej przedstawiam zdjęcia z okresu bezpośrednio przed zmianą z talerzowego na rurowy, następnie po niecałych 4 tygodniach na rurowym (spadek ilości osadu i zmiana barwy na znacznie jaśniejszą, woda nadosadowa bardziej mętna) oraz ponownie na talerzowym po 4 tygodniach. Czasy sedymentacji zbliżone ok. 40 min.


Nie była to oczyszczalnia Delfina wiec o innym kształcie komory ale rurowy dyfuzor ma inną skuteczność mieszania ścieków w porównaniu do talerzowego, a wiadomo że odpowiednie wymieszanie komory bioreaktora jest czynnikiem bardzo ważnym. W Delfinie dyfuzor rudowy + kompresor 40ka nie jest najlepszym połączeniem. 

Jest kilku producentów dyfuzorów talerzowych godnych polecenia – na pewno niemiecki Jager oraz polski Akwatech (ten jest na membranie Jagera). 

Jeżeli chodzi o moje doświadczenia z Actibloc Sotralentza to jakoś mnie ominęła ta oczyszczalnia. Miałem dużo do czynienia z BioDuo natomiast ich SBR zanim dotarł, to Sotralentz został wykupiony, a nowy właściciel ewidentnie stawia na własne rozwiązania.




> Recyrk. do wstępnego jest raz na dobę przez 15 sek. Nieźle jak na rozruch. Tylko tutaj rozruch można trzy lata robić i d..a.
> Co rozumiesz przez niedopracowane mamuty? Zaworek w sercu pompy czy opuściłbyś serca pomp o te 15cm odcinki do dołu?


Chodzi Tobie o tą membranę gumową pod korkiem serca pompy mamutowej? 

Ona jest po to aby zabezpieczyć przed napływem ścieków do przewodu tłocznego powietrza. Ale badałem zmianę wydajności mamuta przez ten element i spadek wynosił od 7% dla mamutów o łącznie wysokości 2 m do  30-40% dla mamutów o wysokości ok 1 m (w zależności na jakim kompresorze).

Osad czynny w osadniku wtórnym powinien przebywać jak najkrócej. Skuteczność ssania mamuta drastycznie spada wraz z odległością od miejsca ssania wiec te w Delfinie pozostawione oryginalnie kilkanaście cm nad dnem zapewne całego osadu nie wysysają.

----------


## flisak

> Tak robiłem test polegający na zmianie dyfuzora na rurowy. Bez zmiany algorytmu pracy oczyszczalni, wielkości dmuchawy oraz obciążenia hydraulicznego. Stężenie zanieczyszczeń w ściekach z oczywistych względów mogło się różnić ale nie były to różnice mogące wpłynąć na badanie.
> 
> Poniżej przedstawiam zdjęcia z okresu bezpośrednio przed zmianą z talerzowego na rurowy, następnie po niecałych 4 tygodniach na rurowym (spadek ilości osadu i zmiana barwy na znacznie jaśniejszą, woda nadosadowa bardziej mętna) oraz ponownie na talerzowym po 4 tygodniach. Czasy sedymentacji zbliżone ok. 40 min.
> 
> 
> Nie była to oczyszczalnia Delfina wiec o innym kształcie komory ale rurowy dyfuzor ma inną skuteczność mieszania ścieków w porównaniu do talerzowego, a wiadomo że odpowiednie wymieszanie komory bioreaktora jest czynnikiem bardzo ważnym. W Delfinie dyfuzor rudowy + kompresor 40ka nie jest najlepszym połączeniem.


Dyfuzor rurowy moim zdaniem nie jest optymalny do komory o dnie stożkowym. Opiera się on o skośne ściany dna i pozostaje pod nim ok. 30cm strefy słabo mieszanej. A który byś z oferty Akwatecha zastosował. U mnie jest kompresor 80 z upuszczaniem powietrza bokiem. Nie mam takiego raotametru ale myślę, że jest to ok. 60l/min




> Jest kilku producentów dyfuzorów talerzowych godnych polecenia – na pewno niemiecki Jager oraz polski Akwatech (ten jest na membranie Jagera). 
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o moje doświadczenia z Actibloc Sotralentza to jakoś mnie ominęła ta oczyszczalnia. Miałem dużo do czynienia z BioDuo natomiast ich SBR zanim dotarł, to Sotralentz został wykupiony, a nowy właściciel ewidentnie stawia na własne rozwiązania.
> 
> 
> 
> Chodzi Tobie o tą membranę gumową pod korkiem serca pompy mamutowej? 
> 
> Ona jest po to aby zabezpieczyć przed napływem ścieków do przewodu tłocznego powietrza. Ale badałem zmianę wydajności mamuta przez ten element i spadek wynosił od 7% dla mamutów o łącznie wysokości 2 m do  30-40% dla mamutów o wysokości ok 1 m (w zależności na jakim kompresorze).
> ...


Tak chodzi o tą membranę. Moim zdaniem jest zbędna. Odległość od dna moim zdaniem jest mniejsza, ale chodziło mi też o serca pomp. Zastanawiałem się czy nie przenieść ich na sam dół pompy pomijając te odcinki rury pod sercami. Mówisz, że przy recyrk. Powinien zostać wyssany cały osad? To trzeba by tak dobrać czas recyrk. aby na koniec już nie leciał osad.

Dzisiaj zmniejszyłem porcje dozowanego ścieku do reaktora. Mogło być tak, że były cykle bez dozowania ścieku.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Tak jak teraz zachowywał się podobnie osad przywieziony z miejskiej. Pisałeś wtedy, że to denitryfikacja, której chcielibyśmy uniknąć we wtórnym.  Co możemy zrobić aby proces ten przebiegał w reaktorze? Mniej powietrza?


Przeprowadzenie kontrolowanej denitryfikacji w przydomówce jest niemożliwe z powodu braku monitoringu parametrów. Dlatego można ją robić tylko i wyłącznie w sposób niekontrolowany na zasadzie przyjętych założeń. Brak monitoringu stężenia tlenu, potencjału redox oraz podtrzymywania osadu czynnego w toni bioreaktora utrudnia przeprowadzenie tego procesu w warunkach optymalnych. Wielu producentów przydomówek próbuje wprowadzić denitryfikację poprzez cykliczne wyłączanie napowietrzania w bioreaktorze. W zasadzie innego sposobu bez dodatkowego wyposażenia nie ma. 

Nie ma w tym zakresie sztywnej reguły napowietrzanie/brak napowietrzania w proporcjach 30/30 min  czy 15/15 min ponieważ jest zbyt dużo czynników wpływających na skuteczność natlenienia ścieku oraz zużycie tlenu podczas fazy braku napowietrzania. Różne kształty oraz pojemności komór bioreaktora, wielkości dmuchaw, skład i ilość dopływających ścieków powodują, że ustalanie tych czasów w zasadzie powinno odbywać się zawsze indywidualnie dla każdego typu oczyszczalni (SBRy mają trochę łatwiejsze zadanie niż przepływówki), a niektóre typy wręcz indywidualnie u klienta. Zadanie generalnie proste nie jest. Jak w fazie napowietrzania stężenie tlenu osiągnie poziom 4-5 mg/dm3 to zanim w fazie braku napowietrzana spadnie do poziomu < 1 mg/dm3 w którym denitryfikacja zacznie przebiegać z zauważalną skutecznością, może się okazać że czasu na denitryfikację zostało np. 3 min, czyli tak jakby jej nie było.

Aby denitryfikacja nie zachodziła w osadniku wtórnym wystarczy, że przypilnujesz aby osadu tam nie było. Natomiast w samym reaktorze możesz bawić się ilością powietrza lub proporcjami czasu napowietrzanie/brak napowietrzania – jednak do tego potrzebujesz przynajmniej sondy tlenowej, bo inaczej to jest niewykonalne.

Flisak, skoro myślisz o przeprowadzaniu denitryfikacji – zobacz jaki etap masz już za sobą. Osobiście uważam, że denitryfikacja nie powinna zaprzątać Tobie głowy, bo bez drogiego sprzętu jest to po prostu niewykonalne w przypadku Delfina. Uważam, że jeżeli przepisy tego nie wymagają od Ciebie (a z tego co wiem nie wymagają) ilość azotu, a tym bardziej jego forma w ścieku oczyszczonym są tematem zbędnym, wiec po co tracić kasę na sprzęt i czas na regulację Delfina w tym zakresie? Kluczowy jest klarowny odpływ, bo to wpływa na odbiornik.

----------


## samotnik

Czy można gdzieś zakupić same pierścienie Białeckiego i dorzucić do Delfina fabrycznie bez nich?

----------


## inżH2O

> Dyfuzor rurowy moim zdaniem nie jest optymalny do komory o dnie stożkowym. Opiera się on o skośne ściany dna i pozostaje pod nim ok. 30cm strefy słabo mieszanej. A który byś z oferty Akwatecha zastosował. U mnie jest kompresor 80 z upuszczaniem powietrza bokiem. Nie mam takiego raotametru ale myślę, że jest to ok. 60l/min


Czyli ok 3,6 m3/h - no to HD270 wydaje się być optymalny. Powinien wejść, bo komora Delfina ma ok 40 cm pomiędzy ścianami komór.




> Zastanawiałem się czy nie przenieść ich na sam dół pompy pomijając te odcinki rury pod sercami. Mówisz, że przy recyrk. Powinien zostać wyssany cały osad? To trzeba by tak dobrać czas recyrk. aby na koniec już nie leciał osad.


Obniżenie serca zwiększy siłę ssania, bo ona rośnie wraz z wysokością słupa wody w mamucie ale jakiegoś znacznego skoku bym się nie spodziewał. Za mała różnica. Niekoniecznie trzeba zwiększać czas pracy mamuta, można zwiększyć częstotliwość jego uruchamiania.

----------


## inżH2O

> Czy można gdzieś zakupić same pierścienie Białeckiego i dorzucić do Delfina fabrycznie bez nich?


Z tego co pamiętam pierścienie Białeckiego w Delfinie są od polskiego producenta tj. firmy Dolsin. Rozmiar fi 50. Niestety nie pamiętam teraz jaka ilość była przewidziana dla Delfina oraz czy były z PP czy z PE, a nie mam przy sobie instrukcji aby sprawdzić czy te informacje są tam zawarte.

----------


## flisak

Tak naprawdę to na denitryfikacji mi mocno nie zależy. Chcę zwalczyć tą flotację we wtórnym. Nie wiem czy to azot czy też powietrze podrywa osad. Po ok 1 godz. Zaczynają wypływać małe kłaczki, za chwile odrywa się wielki kłak i tak zostaje ok 10% na górze i ok. 25% na dole.

----------


## reksgildo

Przeczytałem po raz kolejny(chyba szósty) cały wątek od pierwszej strony i nie bardzo wiem co dalej. Też jestem "szczęściarzem" użytkującym to cudo. Miałem na dniach brać się za założenie dodatkowego filtra pomiędzy oczyszczalnią a studnią chłonną ale teraz nie wiem czy warto. Jak pisałem wcześniej warunki mam takie że oryginalny filtr z Sotralenza się nie sprawdzi więc miałem go zrobić z rur 315 i puzzolany. Koszt ok 1500 zł. Czytam że dobrze było by wymienić kompresor. Polecany tu Thomas AP 60/80 to koszt z przesyłką ok 700 zł. Warto też wymienić dyfuzor na talerzowy. Koszt ok 200 zł. Do tego drobne przeróbki recyrkulacji i z własną robocizną robi się ok 3 tysiące. Nie ma oczywiście żadnej gwarancji ze to będzie działać. Ciągle się zastanawiam czy nie wywalić tego nagrodzonego złotym medalem cudu techniki, nie dołożyć do tych 3 tysięcy i zainwestować w coś np z Wobet-Hydret lub Biorock.

----------


## flisak

Właśnie zastanawiam się nad dyfuzorem na alle HD 270 za 163 z wysyłką. Na razie zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie i zwiększyłem recyrk. o 20%. Robiłem próbę recyrkulacji i po kilku minutach pracy cały czas pompuje osad. Chyba jest go za dużo we wtórnym.

----------


## reksgildo

> Właśnie zastanawiam się nad dyfuzorem na alle HD 270 za 163 z wysyłką. Na razie zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie i zwiększyłem recyrk. o 20%. Robiłem próbę recyrkulacji i po kilku minutach pracy cały czas pompuje osad. Chyba jest go za dużo we wtórnym.


Potrafisz wymusić recyrkulację? Robisz to na sterowniku? Masz do tego jakąś instrukcję? Sam bym to sprawdził. Wiedziałbym co czerpie z wtórnego

----------


## flisak

Wysłałem PRIV

----------


## gorog85

Ja wymieniłem kompresor, ale to na niewiele się zdało. Powietrze, podobnie jak u Flisaka idzie bokiem. Przy pełnym strumieniu (60l/min) ściek w reaktorze jest mętny, jasny, jakby z kredą. Natomiast oczyszczony jest czarny. Po zmniejszeniu powietrza w reaktorze we wtórnym pojawił się kozuch z bąblami (azot jak domniemam) i flotujący osad. Ściek zaczyna się klarować. A mamut przy recyrkulacji tylko nieznacznie mocniej szarpie przez ograniczenia elektrozaworu. Ale mam na co wydawać, nie kupuję nowych zaworów. Powinni się nimi zająć tak, jak ambergoldem!

----------


## reksgildo

> Powinni się nimi zająć tak, jak ambergoldem!


Przecież producent jest w porządku. Dostał nawet nagrody za "to". My użytkownicy nie potrafimy tego obsłużyć.

----------


## inżH2O

> Tak naprawdę to na denitryfikacji mi mocno nie zależy. Chcę zwalczyć tą flotację we wtórnym. Nie wiem czy to azot czy też powietrze podrywa osad. Po ok 1 godz. Zaczynają wypływać małe kłaczki, za chwile odrywa się wielki kłak i tak zostaje ok 10% na górze i ok. 25% na dole.


Przyczyny wynoszenia osadu we wtórnym są w zasadzenie dwie. Pierwsza w wyniku bardzo niskiego indeksu osadu spowodowanego rozwojem bakterii nitkowatych. Druga w wyniku wynoszenia przez pęcherzyki azotu.

Osad pierwszy jest spuchnięty (duże jakby napompowane kłaki), wolno sedymentuje, bardzo słabo się zagęszcza. Bardzo często po wyflotowaniu osadu widać błyszczącą, brązową pianę. 

W przypadku wynoszenia przez pęcherzyki azotu, osad najpierw szybko sedymentuje i dobrze się zagęszcza.  Po czym zaczyna pomału wypływać – czas wypływania jest różny bo zależy od ilości azotanów i prędkości denitryfikacji. Osad wyflotowany ma trochę strukturę pumeksu – wyraźnie widać przestrzenie między kłaczkami i bąbelki azotu. 

Wygląda to mniej więcej tak (czasy 0 min, 30min, 45min, 120 min i zbliżenie na osad, gdzie wyraźnie widać strukturę pumeksu oraz bąbelki azotu).



Na moje oko masz opcję drugą. 

Rozwiązania są dwa:

- zwiększenie częstotliwości wypompowywania osadu z osadnika wtórnego. Niekoniecznie pompowanie musi być długie. Pamiętaj, że jak pompujesz osad do bioreaktora to z powrotem woda przepływa do osadnika wtórnego – być może wynosząc kolejny osad. Lepiej jest po prostu mniej ale częściej.

- korekta proporcji natlenianie/przerwa w bioreaktorze. Nadmierne napowietrzenie osadu może spowodować, że denitryfikacja w bioreaktorze nie będzie zachodziła bo „nie zdąży”. Pisał o tym Czysteśrodowisko w poście #265. W takim przypadku przybywa wyłącznie azotanów. Następnie gdy osad trafia do wtórnego i nie dostaje powietrza, osad zaczyna pobierać sobie tlen z azotanów tworząc azot w formie gazowej. Bąbelki zaczynają go wynosić. 
Rozwiązaniem jest korekta proporcji napowietrzanie/przerwa w bioreaktorze. Można skrócić napowietrzanie, wydłużyć przerwę lub obie opcje. Redukcja tempa nitryfikacji poprzez zmniejszenie intensywności natleniania (ilość powietrza) jest metodą bardziej skomplikowaną. Po pierwsze wymaga kontroli stężenia tlenu. Po drugie trzeba pamiętać o odpowiedniej skuteczności mieszania.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Przecież producent jest w porządku. Dostał nawet nagrody za "to". My użytkownicy nie potrafimy tego obsłużyć.


Nie wiem co niby daje nagroda za wyroby tego typu ? Ktoś z komisji, która ocenia, czy jest "to" warte nagrody , na pewno sprawdza zalety produktu w stosunku do innych na rynku ? Raczej nie  :sad: 

Inny problem, to w sumie kto się tak na prawdę zna na oczyszczalniach ? Oczywiście poza forumowiczami  :smile:   Pozdrawiam więc wszystkich obeznanych z tematem  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## flisak

Wczoraj stwierdziłem brak flotacji w cylindrze a w osadniku było wyflotowane. Ciecz nadosadowa mętna biaława. Dzisiaj zrobię sesję foto. 
Jeśli chodzi o sekwencję to mam tak:
- dozowanie i automatycznie odpływ z wtórnego
- recyrk.
- napowietrzanie + postój
- recyrkulacja
- napowietrzanie + postój
Całość to ok. 90min.
Nadmierny jeszcze ręcznie zawracam.
Tak mnie zastanawia jak to jest z tym nadmiernym osadem co z nim się dzieje we wstępnym. Mi wychodzi, że powinienem go zawracać ok. 30l/dobę Po zagęszczeniu   we wstępnym załóżmy będzie go 20l.To po 30 dniach mamy 600l. tj połowa osadnika wstępnego. Może dozując ze wstępnego dozuję już zdechnięty osad do reaktora.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Mi wychodzi, że powinienem go zawracać ok. 30l/dobę


A skąd taka ilość?




> Może dozując ze wstępnego dozuję już zdechnięty osad do reaktora.


Masz możliwość pobrania próbki dozowanego ścieku?

----------


## flisak

- Ta ilość z praktyki. Tak mi wychodziło, że ok. 1 minuty na dobę trzeba zawracać a wydajność mamuta zmierzona wychodziła mi 25l/min. W tym tygodniu wywiozę wstępny i zautomatyzuję recyrk. nadmiernego. 
- Mam możliwość pobrania dozowanego ścieku. Jutro mogę zrobić zdjęcie.
- Postanowiłem wywieźć wstępny i dołożyć sterowanie recyrk. nadmiernego. 
Dzisiaj było tak:

Po 10 min. 

I po 20min.
Deszcz i noc przeszkodziły w sesji  :smile: 
Osad stojący od wczoraj zczerniał w związku z tym zwiększyłem powietrze o 10%.

----------


## flisak

Dozowany po 20 min od pobrania. Po recyrk nadmiernego. Po pobraniu wyglądało jak złapane z recyrkulacji. Albo osadu we wstępnym jest tak dużo albo nie zdążył opaść. I tak wywiozę wstępny w tym tygodniu.

----------


## inżH2O

> - Ta ilość z praktyki. Tak mi wychodziło, że ok. 1 minuty na dobę trzeba zawracać a wydajność mamuta zmierzona wychodziła mi 25l/min. W tym tygodniu wywiozę wstępny i zautomatyzuję recyrk. nadmiernego. 
> - Mam możliwość pobrania dozowanego ścieku. Jutro mogę zrobić zdjęcie.
> - Postanowiłem wywieźć wstępny i dołożyć sterowanie recyrk. nadmiernego. 
> Dzisiaj było tak:
> Załącznik 418283
> Po 10 min. 
> Załącznik 418284
> I po 20min.
> Deszcz i noc przeszkodziły w sesji 
> Osad stojący od wczoraj zczerniał w związku z tym zwiększyłem powietrze o 10%.


Zwróć uwagę, że na zdjęciach po 20 minutach osad zajmuje ok. 40 % objętości cylindra. Jak go zostawisz na dłużej to pewnie spadnie do ok. 15-20%. Dlatego nie możesz przyjmować objętości osadu nadmiernego na podstawie ilości recyrklowanej. Dodatkowo w osadniku zaczyna się proces mineralizacji osadu w warunkach beztlenowych. Nie jest on co prawna tak intensywny jak w warunkach tlenowych ale zmniejszenie objętości również następuje.

----------


## inżH2O

> Dozowany po 20 min od pobrania. Po recyrk nadmiernego. Po pobraniu wyglądało jak złapane z recyrkulacji. Albo osadu we wstępnym jest tak dużo albo nie zdążył opaść. I tak wywiozę wstępny w tym tygodniu.


No ewidentnie jest coś nie tak. Jak wypompujesz osadnik to zrób ponownie próbę. Jak znowu będzie cos sedymentowało to faktycznie osad nadmierny wraca (trzeba będzie przedłużyć rurkę w osadniku wstępnym gdzieś w inne miejsce – dalej od poboru podczas dozowania.
PS. Ty masz dozowanie w Delfinie? W takim razie na jakiej wysokości zbiornika jest element zasysający?

----------


## flisak

Wczoraj złapałem dozowany:

Czyli ten osad to jednak nie zdążył opaść, czyli zawracanie nadmiernego nie może być bezpośrednio przed dozowaniem.Może dać po pierwszym postoju w sekwencji.

Mam dozowanie w Delfinie na poziomie ok. 80cm od dna. Ma w delfinie też nowy kompresor, kolektor, elektrozawory, sterownik PLC i przepompownię. Nie zrobił tego oczywiście Delfin. Oni jeszcze się uczą. Na razie to ekonomii lub bardziej dziadostwa, montując elektrozawory od pralki i sterownik na którym spadki napięć powodują topienie zaworów. 
Chyba zacznę produkować zestaw naprawczy do tego "mercedesa".

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Wczoraj złapałem dozowany:
> 
> Czyli ten osad to jednak nie zdążył opaść, czyli zawracanie nadmiernego nie może być bezpośrednio przed dozowaniem.Może dać po pierwszym postoju w sekwencji.
> .


Potrzebna jest w takim razie przerwa ok 20-30 min aby nadmierny zdążył wysedymentować.

----------


## gorog85

U mnie osadu w toni ścieku w reaktorze nie ma prawie wcale. Natomiast w recyrkulacie jest, ale w pierwszych 3 litrach. Czy sądzicie, że zwiększenie częstotliwości recyrkulacji będzie dobrym pomysłem?

----------


## flisak

> U mnie osadu w toni ścieku w reaktorze nie ma prawie wcale. Natomiast w recyrkulacie jest, ale w pierwszych 3 litrach. Czy sądzicie, że zwiększenie częstotliwości recyrkulacji będzie dobrym pomysłem?


To na tej 80-tce? A jak zruszysz kijem to nie leci więcej. Fabrycznie masz chyba co 40 min i 60 sek. Zjedź do 30min i daj 100sek. zobaczysz co będzie się działo.
Jak zruszenie pomaga to obniżaj mamuta do 5 cm od dna i wywal membranę w sercu. Wywalenie tej membrany znacząco poprawia siłę ssania.

----------


## czysta woda

Witam ponownie. Trzy tygodnie po wywiezieniu osadnika wstępnego w ciągu kilku dni osad całkowicie zaniknął a po zaaplikowaniu już dwóch porcji aktywatora Bio-7 Choc wciąż czekam na jakikolwiek osad. Na załączonym obrazku - w cylindrze próbka z komory napowietrzania a w słoiku próbka z kolana odpływowego ( nie mam żadnej studzienki rewizyjnej za oczyszczalnią).

Gdy załączę pompę od osadu nadmiernego do osadnika wstępnego to leci można by rzec czysta woda, nawet mieszając tyczką na dnie. Za to z recyrkulacji do komory napowietrzania przez moment leci z odrobiną czegoś co mogło by być osadem (?). Na powierzchni osadnika wtórnego prawie nic nie pływa (po trzech dniach odrobina farfocli). Poprzednio używałem bakterii Trigger-1 ale nie wiem po jakim czasie wytworzył się osad bo tydzień po rozruchu oczyszczalni wyjechałem. Po powrocie zaczęły się problemy z kożuchem w osadniku wstępnym ale chyba problem został rozwiązany - winnym okazał się papier toaletowy, który nie rozpuszczał się odpowiednio szybko i tworzył na powierzchni coś w rodzaju masy papierowej a po odpompowaniu osadnika zaczęły odklejać się i spadać całe bryły, które były przyklejone gdzieś u góry. Z papierem to może powinien być oddzielny temat ale przeprowadziłem później testy wielu różnych producentów i ze zgrozą odkryłem, że po ponad 12 godzinach w wiaderku z wodą papier wciąż pływał a pukając go palcem nadal był sprężysty i się nie rozrywał. Dopiero najtańszy papier eco z makulatury tuż po wrzuceniu gdy się go puknęło rozpadał się prawie od razu (podczas używania zresztą też :tongue: . Miłej zabawy z testowaniem życzę a ja idę wypatrywać osadu.

----------


## inżH2O

> U mnie osadu w toni ścieku w reaktorze nie ma prawie wcale. Natomiast w recyrkulacie jest, ale w pierwszych 3 litrach. Czy sądzicie, że zwiększenie częstotliwości recyrkulacji będzie dobrym pomysłem?


Osad w osadniku wtórnym powinien przebywać jak najkrócej, więc zwiększenie recyrkulacji wewnętrznej na pewno nie jest złym pomysłem - jednak lepiej częściej niż dłużej. Natomiast odłączenie recyrkulacji zewnętrznej (do osadnika wstępnego) przyśpieszy wytwarzanie się osadu czynnego.

----------


## inżH2O

> Witam ponownie. Trzy tygodnie po wywiezieniu osadnika wstępnego w ciągu kilku dni osad całkowicie zaniknął a po zaaplikowaniu już dwóch porcji aktywatora Bio-7 Choc wciąż czekam na jakikolwiek osad. Na załączonym obrazku - w cylindrze próbka z komory napowietrzania a w słoiku próbka z kolana odpływowego ( nie mam żadnej studzienki rewizyjnej za oczyszczalnią).
> 
> Gdy załączę pompę od osadu nadmiernego do osadnika wstępnego to leci można by rzec czysta woda, nawet mieszając tyczką na dnie. Za to z recyrkulacji do komory napowietrzania przez moment leci z odrobiną czegoś co mogło by być osadem (?). Na powierzchni osadnika wtórnego prawie nic nie pływa (po trzech dniach odrobina farfocli).


Jak wywoziłeś osad to z których komór wypompowywałeś ścieki wozem asenizacyjnym?

Ściek na zdjęciu wygląda jak po typowym osadniku gnilnym. Twój Delfin nie ma osadu czynnego wiec inaczej być nie może. U Ciebie również recyrkulację do osadnika wstępnego był na jakiś czas odłączył.

----------


## czysta woda

> Jak wywoziłeś osad to z których komór wypompowywałeś ścieki wozem asenizacyjnym?
> 
> Ściek na zdjęciu wygląda jak po typowym osadniku gnilnym. Twój Delfin nie ma osadu czynnego wiec inaczej być nie może. U Ciebie również recyrkulację do osadnika wstępnego był na jakiś czas odłączył.


Wypompowywany był osadnik wstępny a w trakcie pompowania włączyłem też na chwilę mamuta z osadnika wtórnego i zamieszałem tyczką (post #256). Później w ciągu kilku dni z 25% osadu czynnego zeszło do 0.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Wypompowywany był osadnik wstępny a w trakcie pompowania włączyłem też na chwilę mamuta z osadnika wtórnego i zamieszałem tyczką (post #256). Później w ciągu kilku dni z 25% osadu czynnego zeszło do 0.


- wzburzenie osadu we wtórnym i chwilowe pompowanie usunęło jakąś część osadu 
- przy pompowaniu osadnika wstępnego w Delfinie usuwana jest też część ścieków z bioreaktora – jeżeli bezpośrednio przed pompowaniem osad w bioreaktorze był wzburzony automatycznie została usunięta jego część
- masz zmiękczacz – czyli co jakiś czas odprowadzana jest solanka, która osadowi nie służy a już tym bardziej technologii przepływowej lub bez osadnika. Delfin to jedna z nich. Przy zmiękczaczu jeżeli dochodzi do rozwoju osadu czynnego to na pewno trwa to dłużej.

----------


## flisak

> -
> - przy pompowaniu osadnika wstępnego w Delfinie usuwana jest też część ścieków z bioreaktora – jeżeli bezpośrednio przed pompowaniem osad w bioreaktorze był wzburzony automatycznie została usunięta jego część


Chyba raczej tak się nie dzieje. Przelew jest grawitacyjny, ale wypływ z wstępnego do reaktora jest nad lustrem reaktora. Reaktor z wtórnym jest połączony pod lustrem, także tam owszem, może tak być.

Kolego *czysta woda* chyba trzeba by podjechać po osad do miejskiej oczyszczalni.

----------


## gorog85

Miesiąc temu wywiozłem wstępny. Tydzień temu dałem biodenn. Dzisiaj w reaktorze mleko. Skąd?

https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/419d401a50cd42cc

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Miesiąc temu wywiozłem wstępny. Tydzień temu dałem biodenn. Dzisiaj w reaktorze mleko. Skąd?
> 
> https://m.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/419d401a50cd42cc


Te Delfiny przecierają technologiczne szlaki przez nikogo niebadane. Flisak kiedyś miał osad czynny biały jak ściana. Ja się z tym nigdy nie spotkałem.

Pytanie czy to jest też biały osad jak u Flisaka czy po prostu mętna, biała woda. Patrząc na osadnik wtórny skuteczność tego Twojego Delfina ciągle chyba jest mierna.

----------


## gorog85

Osad ma kolor normalny, tylko woda jest biała. Wtórny przed tym zdarzeniem tez wyglądał lepiej. Powiem jeszcze raz. Producent powinien być traktowany na równi z firmami, które udzielają pożyczek na dowód lub tymi, co wabią ludzi gadżetami i gary im wciskają po 5 tyś. Odpływowe szambo za 10k.

----------


## gorog85

Zauważyłem, że biała woda w reaktorze powstaje, gdy podaję więcej powietrza.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zauważyłem, że biała woda w reaktorze powstaje, gdy podaję więcej powietrza.


Czy Ty zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta dodawałeś kiedyś wapna do oczyszczalni?

Jeżeli tak, to może zalega w Twojej oczyszczalni wodorotlenek wapnia, który jest po prostu podrywany z dna oczyszczalni i zmętnia wodę.

----------


## gorog85

Dawałem, chyba z 8 miesięcy temu. Faktycznie, to może byc powód. Dzięki.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam po prawie pół roku użytkowania Delfina.Taką białą wodę miałem raz po tym jak szczepiliśmy sami psa raz pod skórę raz na sierść (w zależności jak mocno się wyrywał) po czym wykąpaliśmy go w dużej ilości szamponu antybakteryjnego.Wylaliśmy całość wanienki do kanalizacji tak jakby działki 1.55 ha było mało.Trwało to ze 3 tygodnie, dałem Bio7 .Wstępnego jeszcze nie wybierałem ,jest nas 2 osoby i produkujemy 200 l ścieków na dobę.Osadu niewiele mimo że w moim Delfinie recyrkulacja działa dobrze,kształtki pokryły się błoną. Brak kożuchów a woda w osadniku wtórnym tylko  trochę mętnawa. Eksperymentowałem z ustawieniami napowietrzania ale bez poprawy.Wyczytałem gdzieś o  oczyszczalni chyba w Szwecji opartej na złożu zawieszonym i dali tego złoża 25%.Delfin daje 1 wór (500 szt wg.producenta tych kształtek to objętość 77l a więc to około 11,66%.Zakupiłem więc kształtki dałem na razie 250szt ,chyba dobrze zrobiłem bo zanim pokryją się nalotem są lżejsze i blokują się u góry.Zwiększyłem czasy napowietrzania 60/20dzień,30/20 noc,recyrkulacja co 30 min 50s.Było to ponad miesiąc temu.Obawiałem się o mieszanie tych kształtek bo ta Szwedzka oczyszczalnia miała z tym problem i musieli wymieniać dyfuzory ale okazało się że w miarę pokrywania się nalotem chętniej nurkują.Przydał by się  mocniejszy kompresor. Daję też bakterie Enzybac, mniej śmierdzi .Efekt tych zabiegów - woda lekko brązowa ale klarowna.Zobaczę co będzie dalej ,modyfikacja niewiele kosztowała i jest w razie czego odwracalna.

----------


## flisak

U mnie flotowanie osadu ustało po wywiezieniu wstępnego. Teraz mam wolno sedymentujący osad jak na foto. 
Po nocy zagęszcza się do 15% . Ściek oczyszczony jest żółtawy ale klarowny.

----------


## gorog85

Paaanie, tyle co w Tim cylindrze, to ja mam we wtórnym całym. Wiem już skąd biała woda. W moim szambie podczas napowietrzania cieknie z mamuta. Pacan w serwisie powiedział, że nie ma to wpływu na proces oczyszczania. Nie jestem tego pewien, skoro do reaktora wraca woda z wtórnego, ok. 3 l/min. A, że na dnie wtórnego jest wapno, to cienie cały czas biała woda. Nie wiecie jak ten mamut naprawić?

----------


## flisak

> Paaanie, tyle co w Tim cylindrze, to ja mam we wtórnym całym. Wiem już skąd biała woda. W moim szambie podczas napowietrzania cieknie z mamuta. Pacan w serwisie powiedział, że nie ma to wpływu na proces oczyszczania. Nie jestem tego pewien, skoro do reaktora wraca woda z wtórnego, ok. 3 l/min. A, że na dnie wtórnego jest wapno, to cienie cały czas biała woda. Nie wiecie jak ten mamut naprawić?


To właśnie daje d.. elektrozawór od pralki polar zastosowany przez producenta. Jeszcze mi przedstawiciel wisi piwo za spostrzegawczość. Obiecał. 
Tak na serio to musiałbyś wymienić elektrozawór i coś do sterowania nim. Próbowałem stosować konkretne elektrozawory z ich sterownikiem ale niestety są duże spadki napięcia na tym ich sterowniku i zawór się grzeje. Zobacz czy elektrozawór nie wyjeżdża z obudowy sterownika z powodu przegrzania. U mnie tak było. Jak masz pytania służę pomocą , bo znam ten ból i podejście Delfina do klienta.

----------


## Alekko

> Paaanie, tyle co w Tim cylindrze, to ja mam we wtórnym całym. Wiem już skąd biała woda. W moim szambie podczas napowietrzania cieknie z mamuta. Pacan w serwisie powiedział, że nie ma to wpływu na proces oczyszczania. Nie jestem tego pewien, skoro do reaktora wraca woda z wtórnego, ok. 3 l/min. A, że na dnie wtórnego jest wapno, to cienie cały czas biała woda. Nie wiecie jak ten mamut naprawić?


We wtórnym masz na dnie wapno ? Kazali to wsypać na odczepne, czy coś to dało ?

----------


## gorog85

Pozbyłem się kożucha na 4 dni. Mamut już ok, nie wiem czy to kwestia ustawienia, ale poruszałem nim intensywnie i przestał lać.

----------


## flisak

> Pozbyłem się kożucha na 4 dni. Mamut już ok, nie wiem czy to kwestia ustawienia, ale poruszałem nim intensywnie i przestał lać.


Cuda Panie cuda.  :big grin:  To kolejny dowód, że to niezwykły sprzęt.

----------


## flisak

U mnie znowu lipa. Osadu narobiło się tyle, że prawie w ogóle nie sedymentuje. Po dodaniu koagulanta jest ok.60%. To chyba za dużo. Ściek oczyszczony mętny jak cholera. Drugi dzień odwalam z wtórnego osad z dna na pole ale w reaktorze się nie zmniejsza. Osad nie flotuje. Czy możliwe, że przy zadużej ilości osadu ściek nie będzie oczyszczony. 
Zmniejszyłem recyrkulację, zwiększyłem odprowadzenie nadmiernego. 
Zastanawiam się nad dołożeniem jeszcze wstępnego 2000l. Lepiej żeby to był poziomy zbiornik? Wtedy może te gęste zostały by w tej pierwszej komorze a ja bym dozowaniem wybierał niżej aktualny osadnik wstępny.

----------


## reksgildo

Jak już u Ciebie po tych wszystkich przeróbkach lipa to ja już nadziei nie mam żadnej. Za Twoją radą(dzięki że zawsze masz czas żeby pogadać) obniżyłem serce mamuta przedłużyłem go o ok 15 cm i wywaliłem tą gumę z serca. Mamut fajnie ciągnie. Wywiozłem wstępny i wtórny. Studnię chłonną też wypompowałem beczkowozem i zalałem perhydrolem. Wypaliło muł do czystego piasku. Zobaczymy na jak długo będzie spokój. Piszesz że masz dużo osadu. Teraz chyba nie wciśnie Delfin kitu o niedociążeniu. Ja coraz bardziej dojrzewam do wymiany tego badziewia. Ty też trochę zainwestowałeś. Teraz jeszcze myślisz o dołożeniu wstępnego 2000 l. Koszt będzie ok 2 tys za sam zbiornik. Powoli kosztami zbliżasz się do ZBS 6C. Trzeba przestrzegać potencjalnych nabywców żeby nie popełniali naszego błędu.

----------


## gorog85

Dziś ogłaszam koniec. Pitole się z tym szambem ponad 2 lata. Wode z wanny wypuszczam godzinę, żeby zawiesina ze ściekiem nie szła, żeby osadu nie wymyło. Zainstalowałem zawór za kompresorem, żeby dozować precyzyjnie powietrze. Zaglądam dziś, w reaktorze woda biała, ściek metny i capi. Walić to! Latem wykopie to szambo i kupię coś, co działa. Oszuści, jak ambergold. Żałuję tylko tego, że nie mam komu w mordę dać od delfina!

----------


## reksgildo

No to jest nas dwóch, a będzie więcej jak wejdą przepisy( podobno 2020) jak gminy zaczną wymagać badań ścieków oczyszczonych. Będzie nas więcej jak minie 4-5 lat od przyznania temu osiągnięciu polskiej myśli technicznej godła Teraz Polska i zaczną zapychać się drenaże. Powtórzę jeszcze raz: "Trzeba przestrzegać potencjalnych nabywców żeby nie popełniali naszego błędu" bo nadal są oferty na to cudo za 15-16 tys. Żałuję tylko że trzeba będzie rozkopać ogród i żałuję tego co Ty gorog 85

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> U mnie znowu lipa. Osadu narobiło się tyle, że prawie w ogóle nie sedymentuje. Po dodaniu koagulanta jest ok.60%. To chyba za dużo. Ściek oczyszczony mętny jak cholera. Drugi dzień odwalam z wtórnego osad z dna na pole ale w reaktorze się nie zmniejsza. Osad nie flotuje. Czy możliwe, że przy zadużej ilości osadu ściek nie będzie oczyszczony. 
> Zmniejszyłem recyrkulację, zwiększyłem odprowadzenie nadmiernego. 
> Zastanawiam się nad dołożeniem jeszcze wstępnego 2000l. Lepiej żeby to był poziomy zbiornik? Wtedy może te gęste zostały by w tej pierwszej komorze a ja bym dozowaniem wybierał niżej aktualny osadnik wstępny.


Im więcej osadu tym większe jest zapotrzebowanie na ilość tlenu oraz substancje odżywcze. Przy większym stężeniu osadu również łatwiej zachwiać całym procesem w przypadku wystąpienia jakiejś niekorzystnej sytuacji (np. braku pożywienia lub tlenu). Optymalne stężenie osadu wynosi  2,5-4,5 kg sm/m3, ale w warunkach domowych tego nie sprawdzisz. 

Zwiększając ilość osadu w bioreaktorze automatycznie wydłużasz jego wiek. Osad z dużym wiekiem w sytuacji braku tlenu lub substancjo odżywczych często rozprasza się (powiedzmy, że bakterie się oddzielają od kłaczków w poszukiwaniu tlenu i pokarmu). To może być przyczyną tej mętności nad osadem.

Druga opcja to wpływ koagulantu. Ile i jakiego dałeś?

W przypadku Delfina recepta na ilość osadu jest „teroetycznie” prosta. W osadniku wtórnym jak najmniej, w bioreaktorze w przedziale 30-60% po 30 min sedymentacji – cała reszta musi lądować w osadniku wstępnym. Jak wiadomo od teorii do praktyki droga czasem się wydłuża, a zwłaszcza w tym przypadku, bo ma automatycznych analiz robionych w trybie ciągłym (to nie duża, miejsca oczyszczalnia). 

PS. To w słoiku obok cylindra to ściek po osadniku wstępnym?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> No to jest nas dwóch, a będzie więcej jak wejdą przepisy( podobno 2020) jak gminy zaczną wymagać badań ścieków oczyszczonych.


Gminy od dawna powinny wymagać badań ścieków z przydomówek, bo to jasno wynika z obowiązujących przepisów. Dlaczego tego nie robią? Może dlatego, że przydomówki zostały podczepione pod badania praktycznie od początku 2015r i urzędnicy nie do końca są świadomi tych zmian. Może udają, że nie wiedzą, bo to oznacza dość sporo dodatkowej pracy. 
Jakby nie patrzeć, przy respektowaniu przepisów przez urzędników, oczyszczalnie typu Delfin albo już nie byłyby sprzedawane, albo producent coś by z tym musiał zrobić. 

Faktycznie w branży słychać informacje, że po 2020 roku ma wyjść nowa dyrektywa w UE, która ma zaostrzyć parametry ścieków oczyszczonych, a to powinno zamknąć temat podczyszczalni zwanych potocznie oczyszczalniami drenażowymi. Co ciekawe dyrektywa ma narzucać parametry również dla działających już drenażówek, czyli będą wymagały modernizacji. Przy okazji nowych przepisów może nasi urzędnicy zaczną wymagać wyników ścieków.

----------


## flisak

Może od końca. To w słoiku to ściek oczyszczony: :sad: . 
Już wiem co zepsułem. Miałem trochę gości ostatnimi czasy i zwiększyłem dozowanie z 40 na 60 sek.nie zmieniając napowietrzania, a przede wszystkim recyrkulacji. Osadu namnożyło się w cholerę i ciut ciut. Dodałem siarczanu żelaza do cylindra na zdjęciu ok.12ml. 
Dodałem do rektora 100ml i do wstępnego 100ml. Efekt był taki


Trochę zabiłem osad. Wyraźnie pociemniał. Sedymentuje lepiej.
Dwa dni z rzędu odwaliłem osad z wtórnego na zewnątrz. 
Teraz jest 50-60% ale zejdę do 30. Zauważyłem, że tak jest chyba najlepiej. Mogło tak być, że im więcej osadu tym bardziej to mętniało.

Kolegom, którzy się załamali wstawiam zdjęcia z okresu kiedy było lepiej :big grin: 
24.06



23.09



Nie zmienia to faktu, że trzeba przy tym gównie(w przenośni i dosłownie) chodzić.
Nie poddawajcie się. Razem pokażemy tym pajacom, że się da.  :big grin: 

Jak to zwalczę to chcę skupić się na dozowaniu. Tu liczę znowu na pomoc mądrzejszych kolegów. Przy zużyciu 400-500l/dobę jest raczej ok. Problem zaczyna się przy gościach. Trudno dobrać dozę. Czy dołożenie 1000-2000 przed wstępnym i wybieranie głębiej aktualnego wstępnego to dobry pomysł? Jak nisko teoretycznie można zasysać z wstępnego?

----------


## gorog85

Wiesz, ja też miałem okres kiedy było lepiej, ale nie mogę odkryć od czego to zależy. Teraz, mimo różnych zabiegów, mam ściek jak z szamba. Nie będę w to ładował pieniędzy, bo efekt i tak bardzo niepewny. Życzę tym oszustom rychłego bankructwa.

----------


## flisak

> Wiesz, ja też miałem okres kiedy było lepiej, ale nie mogę odkryć od czego to zależy. Teraz, mimo różnych zabiegów, mam ściek jak z szamba. Nie będę w to ładował pieniędzy, bo efekt i tak bardzo niepewny. Życzę tym oszustom rychłego bankructwa.


Też myślałem nad wymianą tego badziewia, tylko co jak ta nowa też będzie miała problemy.

----------


## flisak

*czysteśrodowisko* a co może jeszcze powodować, że ciecz nadosadowa jest mętna? Zjechałem z osadem do 50-60% ale nad osadem nadal mętno. A jeśli chodzi o odmłodzenie osadu to tylko odprowadzanie nadmiernego czy jeszcze coś?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> *czysteśrodowisko* a co może jeszcze powodować, że ciecz nadosadowa jest mętna? Zjechałem z osadem do 50-60% ale nad osadem nadal mętno. A jeśli chodzi o odmłodzenie osadu to tylko odprowadzanie nadmiernego czy jeszcze coś?


Ciecz nadosadowa może być mętna naprawdę z wielu przyczyn. Osad czynny nie lubi zmiennych warunków wegetacji, a małe przydomówki w technologii przepływowej są najlepszym tego przykładem, a już Delfin w szczególności.
Możliwe przyczyny zwiększonej mętności wody nadosadowej to najczęściej niedotlenienie, przetlenienie (deflokulacja), cała masa inhibitorów. Nie można wykluczyć przeciążenia dużą ilością ścieku surowego, którego osad nie zdążył po prostu oczyścić.
W dużych systemach przy diagnozie i  znalezieniu rozwiązania pomaga cała lista analizowanych parametrów. Tu mamy tylko zdjęcie wiec trudno o trafną diagnozę. 

W dużym uproszczeniu wiek osadu jest to parametr technologiczny, bezpośrednio związany z osadem nadmiernym oraz ilością osadu w bioreaktorze. Między tymi trzema parametrami jest współzależność. Wiec wiek osadu reguluje się w zasadzie tylko poprzez ilość osadu nadmiernego.

----------


## flisak

> Ciecz nadosadowa może być mętna naprawdę z wielu przyczyn. Osad czynny nie lubi zmiennych warunków wegetacji, a małe przydomówki w technologii przepływowej są najlepszym tego przykładem, a już Delfin w szczególności.
> Możliwe przyczyny zwiększonej mętności wody nadosadowej to najczęściej niedotlenienie, przetlenienie (deflokulacja), cała masa inhibitorów. Nie można wykluczyć przeciążenia dużą ilością ścieku surowego, którego osad nie zdążył po prostu oczyścić.
> W dużych systemach przy diagnozie i  znalezieniu rozwiązania pomaga cała lista analizowanych parametrów. Tu mamy tylko zdjęcie wiec trudno o trafną diagnozę. 
> 
> W dużym uproszczeniu wiek osadu jest to parametr technologiczny, bezpośrednio związany z osadem nadmiernym oraz ilością osadu w bioreaktorze. Między tymi trzema parametrami jest współzależność. Wiec wiek osadu reguluje się w zasadzie tylko poprzez ilość osadu nadmiernego.


To ja chyba też się poddaję niech idzie w glebę tak jak jest. Nie mogę tylko przeboleć, że tak się dałem wrobić. Chyba, że do wiosny mi się odmieni i pomyślę nad dodatkowym wstępnym. A jakie jest twoje zdanie na ten temat 2000 poziomego zbiornika to dobry pomysł?
A jeśli chodzi o mętnienie, to po wywiezieniu było klarownie po 2-3 miesiącach zaczęło mętnieć. To może zwiększył się ładunek i nie doczyszcza. Powietrze zwiększyłem z 1200s. na 1400s.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> To ja chyba też się poddaję niech idzie w glebę tak jak jest. Nie mogę tylko przeboleć, że tak się dałem wrobić. Chyba, że do wiosny mi się odmieni i pomyślę nad dodatkowym wstępnym. A jakie jest twoje zdanie na ten temat 2000 poziomego zbiornika to dobry pomysł?
> A jeśli chodzi o mętnienie, to po wywiezieniu było klarownie po 2-3 miesiącach zaczęło mętnieć. To może zwiększył się ładunek i nie doczyszcza. Powietrze zwiększyłem z 1200s. na 1400s.


Osadnik polepszy uśrednienie ścieku - to na pewno pomoże, tyle że system z osadnikami wstępnymi o pojemności łącznej ponad 3m3 już może powodować gnicie ścieku ze względu na zbyt długie przetrzymanie z czym mały bioreaktor Delfina raczej sobie nie poradzi. Jeżeli już to mniejszy osadnik ok. 1m3 jako dodatkowy - tyle że teoretycznie takich nie ma, bo zgodnie z normą najmniejsze osadniki gnilne mogą mieć pojemność 2000 litrów. Czyli pozostają Tobie wyroby niecertyfikowane.

----------


## inżH2O

> Dodałem siarczanu żelaza do cylindra na zdjęciu ok.12ml. 
> Dodałem do rektora 100ml i do wstępnego 100ml.


Tego siarczanu to poszła spora dawka. Jeżeli to był PIX to normalnie daje się od 4 do 10 ml/osobę przy założeniu zużycia wody 100 l/osobę. 200 ml podane na raz do oczyszczalni o sposób gwałtowny zwiększyło zasolenie ścieków oraz wysoce prawdopodobne że obniżyło nagle pH, co na pewno nie zostało bez wpływu na osad.




> Trudno dobrać dozę. Czy dołożenie 1000-2000 przed wstępnym i wybieranie głębiej aktualnego wstępnego to dobry pomysł? Jak nisko teoretycznie można zasysać z wstępnego?


Z dozowaniem jest tak, że najlepsza jest dawka powtarzalna w skłdzie oraz w ilości (byle nie za duża). Dlatego dawka jak najmniejsza dozowana jak najczęsciej jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Świetnie to rozwiązał Kingspan w swoim Biodisc, gdzie dozowanie odbywa się małym kubeczkiem z każdym obrotem złoża – proste i skuteczne. 

Z osadnika najlepiej zasysać mniej więcej ze środka wysokości - wiadomo poniżej magazynowane jest gęste, powyżej tłuszcze oraz inne pływające niespodzianki. Co do osadnika też mi się wydaje, że 1000l będzie lepsze niż 2000 l ale w Delfinie problem nie leży w osadniku wstępnym. Są oczyszczalnie przepływowe, które mają mniejszy osadnik wstępny, ale większy bioreaktor, inaczej rozwiązany osadnik wtórny i inny algorytm pracy - nie ma z nimi takich kłopotów jak z Delfinem. 




> Zjechałem z osadem do 50-60% ale nad osadem nadal mętno.


Z nagłą zmianą ilości osadu w bioreaktorze musisz uważać. Zmiana powyżej 10% na dzień powoduje zbyt dużą zmianę obciążenia ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń, co również wpłynie na pogorszenie skuteczności oczyszczania – możesz w ten sposób tylko zamienić przyczynę mętnienia ścieku. Niestety z Delfinem tak często bywa, że jest bardzo „wrażliwy” na jakiekolwiek zmiany i problem potrafi zniknąć tak samo szybko jak się pojawił.

----------


## flisak

Już wiem skąd tyle osadu w reaktorze. Znowu w dozowanym mam osad. Dałem 40 ml PIX do wstępnego wczoraj ale dzisiaj bez zmian. Ten wstępny to porażka. Znowu muszę wywieżć.

*inż H2O*  Jeśli chodzi o budowę to mówisz, że reaktor jest za mały i powiększenie wstępnego nic nie zmieni? A jeśłi chodzi o wtórny to co z nim nie tak? Może da się coś zmodyfikować? Jakby pójść w stronę SBR to ten wtórny można by wykorzystać na reaktor.

----------


## inżH2O

> Już wiem skąd tyle osadu w reaktorze. Znowu w dozowanym mam osad. Dałem 40 ml PIX do wstępnego wczoraj ale dzisiaj bez zmian. Ten wstępny to porażka. Znowu muszę wywieżć.
> 
> *inż H2O*  Jeśli chodzi o budowę to mówisz, że reaktor jest za mały i powiększenie wstępnego nic nie zmieni? A jeśłi chodzi o wtórny to co z nim nie tak? Może da się coś zmodyfikować? Jakby pójść w stronę SBR to ten wtórny można by wykorzystać na reaktor.


Niestety tak jest. Bioreaktor w mniejszym Delfinie ma zaledwie 660 litrów. Taka objętość zdałaby egzamin przy dużym stężeniu osadu w bioreaktorze oraz rozłożeniu dopływu ścieków w czasie. Jak wiadomo oczyszczalnie przydomowe w trybie przepływowym pracują głównie na uderzeniach szczytowych (rany, popołudniowy i wieczorny), gdzie bioreaktor dostaje potężne obciążenie ładunkiem w krótkim czasie. Dodatkowo kształt bioreaktora w Delfinie (szeroki i krótki) sprzyja wypłukiwaniu osadu do wtórnego – czyli nie ma mowy o dużym stężeniu osadu. Czyli nie ma ani dużego stężenia osadu, ani małego obciążenia hydraulicznego oraz ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń bioreaktora. Dokładając do tego słabo działające mamuty z osadnika wtórnego – efekt mamy jaki mamy. 

Osadnik wstępny przy powyższych niedociągnięciach nie ma znaczenia. Jak pisałem wcześniej są oczyszczalnie z mniejszym osadnikiem wstępnym, a nawet bez osadnika wstępnego ale na innym algorytmie pracy i działają.

Tak myślę sobie o tej koncepcji zmiany osadnika wtórnego na bioreaktor i ma ona kilka zalet: 
- zwiększamy objętość bioreaktora, co wydłuża czas kontaktu osadu czynnego z zanieczyszczeniami (usuwamy jedną z największych niedociągnięć tej oczyszczalni – mały bioreaktor)
- wystąpi konieczność usuwania z trzeciej komory tylko osadu nadmiernego co będzie o wiele prostsze i odpada nam druga największa bolączka tej oczyszczalni czyli flotujący osad we wtórnym.
- układ trzykomorowy (wstępny, bioreaktor, bioreaktor) nie wymaga cyklu dekantacji z typowego SBR – co uprości sterowanie. Odpływ ścieku oczyszczonego może następować podczas dozowania ścieku z osadnika wstępnego na zasadzie naczyń połączonych. W typowych SBRach występuje oddzielna dekantacja, ponieważ dopływające ścieki wzruszają osad czynny który dostałby się do odbiornika. Przy trzech komorach tego problemu nie ma bo wzruszony zostanie tylko ten w 1szym bioreaktorze. 

Problemem jest tylko zapewnienie odpowiedniego buforu dla ilości dopływających ścieków przez osadnik wstępny. Małe sbr pracują 4 cyklach po 6 godzin. Można by spróbować to skrócić ale poniżej 5 h może być trudno.

Ponadto trzeba będzie doposażyć drugi bioreaktor w dyfuzor (lepszy będzie mały talerzowy, nie rurowy), przerobić układ napowietrzający aby zasilał na raz dwa dyfuzory (zwykły trójnik T z opaskami zaciskowymi sobie poradzi), przerobić trochę pompę mamutową z osadnika wtórnego (inny zasys) oraz miejsce zrzutu we wstępnym (bo coś pisałeś, że nadmierny wraca do bioreaktora) i może coś by z tego Delfina wycisnął.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Jeśli chcesz powiększyć komorę bioreaktora i próbować przyjąć uderzenia szczytowe to obie komory powinny pracować jako naczynia połączone. Jeśli to ma być praca przelewowa (z jednego reaktora do drugiego) to myślę, że będzie średni efekt. Wtedy największy ładunek i tak zostanie w dużej części w I komorze bioreaktora, do drugiej przeleje się coś co już jest częściowo podczyszczone. Najlepiej byłoby aby te ładunki się wyrównywały w całej objętości bioreaktora. Może gdzieś w dolnej części ściany jakieś nawiercenia itp coś co pozwoli na swobodne mieszanie się ścieków. Owszem, możesz spróbować pozostać na swobodnym odpływie oczyszczonych do bioreaktora, pod warunkiem że podawane ścieki podczyszczone z osadnika będą wprowadzane swobodnym strumieniem na ścianę reaktora aby nie zakłóciły zsedymentowanego osadu. Moim zdaniem najlogiczniej byłoby połączyć obie komory - tak aby zanieczyszczenia się wyrównywały w całej objętości oraz dołożyć mamuta do odprowadzania oczyszczonych. Wiem, że są to koszty i dodatkowe modyfikacje, ale jest to pójście w rozwiązania typowego SBR, którym na 100% łatwiej posterować technologicznie niż tą przepływówką w wersji mikro. Osadnik na razie pozostawiłbym tak jak jest. 




> Niestety tak jest. Bioreaktor w mniejszym Delfinie ma zaledwie 660 litrów. Taka objętość zdałaby egzamin przy dużym stężeniu osadu w bioreaktorze oraz rozłożeniu dopływu ścieków w czasie. Jak wiadomo oczyszczalnie przydomowe w trybie przepływowym pracują głównie na uderzeniach szczytowych (rany, popołudniowy i wieczorny), gdzie bioreaktor dostaje potężne obciążenie ładunkiem w krótkim czasie. Dodatkowo kształt bioreaktora w Delfinie (szeroki i krótki) sprzyja wypłukiwaniu osadu do wtórnego – czyli nie ma mowy o dużym stężeniu osadu. Czyli nie ma ani dużego stężenia osadu, ani małego obciążenia hydraulicznego oraz ładunkiem zanieczyszczeń bioreaktora. Dokładając do tego słabo działające mamuty z osadnika wtórnego – efekt mamy jaki mamy. 
> 
> Osadnik wstępny przy powyższych niedociągnięciach nie ma znaczenia. Jak pisałem wcześniej są oczyszczalnie z mniejszym osadnikiem wstępnym, a nawet bez osadnika wstępnego ale na innym algorytmie pracy i działają.
> 
> Tak myślę sobie o tej koncepcji zmiany osadnika wtórnego na bioreaktor i ma ona kilka zalet: 
> - zwiększamy objętość bioreaktora, co wydłuża czas kontaktu osadu czynnego z zanieczyszczeniami (usuwamy jedną z największych niedociągnięć tej oczyszczalni – mały bioreaktor)
> - wystąpi konieczność usuwania z trzeciej komory tylko osadu nadmiernego co będzie o wiele prostsze i odpada nam druga największa bolączka tej oczyszczalni czyli flotujący osad we wtórnym.
> - układ trzykomorowy (wstępny, bioreaktor, bioreaktor) nie wymaga cyklu dekantacji z typowego SBR – co uprości sterowanie. Odpływ ścieku oczyszczonego może następować podczas dozowania ścieku z osadnika wstępnego na zasadzie naczyń połączonych. W typowych SBRach występuje oddzielna dekantacja, ponieważ dopływające ścieki wzruszają osad czynny który dostałby się do odbiornika. Przy trzech komorach tego problemu nie ma bo wzruszony zostanie tylko ten w 1szym bioreaktorze. 
> 
> ...

----------


## inżH2O

> Witam,
> 
> Jeśli chcesz powiększyć komorę bioreaktora i próbować przyjąć uderzenia szczytowe to obie komory powinny pracować jako naczynia połączone.


W Delfinie druga i trzecia komora są połączone grawitacyjnie pod tonią scieku. 




> Jeśli to ma być praca przelewowa (z jednego reaktora do drugiego) to myślę, że będzie średni efekt. Wtedy największy ładunek i tak zostanie w dużej części w I komorze bioreaktora, do drugiej przeleje się coś co już jest częściowo podczyszczone. Najlepiej byłoby aby te ładunki się wyrównywały w całej objętości bioreaktora.


Pierwszy bioreaktor będzie wysokoobciążony z dużą ilością osadu czynnego, drugi niskoobciążony z mniejszą ilością osadu regulowaną pompą mamutową usuwającą osad nadmierny do osadnika wstępnego. Takie układy są często stosowane z powodzeniem przy usuwaniu ścieków przemysłowych. Co prawda nie będziemy oczyszczać ścieków przemysłowych, ale jeżeli układ technologiczny radzi sobie ze ściekami „ciężkiego kalibru” to tym bardziej da radę przy ściekach bytowych. Normalnie się takich układów do ścieków bytowych nie stosuje, ze względu na koszty inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne. Ale tu mamy do czynienia ze specyficznym przykładem oczyszczalni.

Oryginalny przelew grawitacyjny jest dość wysoko, co spowoduje automatycznie większą ilość osadu w pierwszym bioreaktorze w porównaniu do drugiego, ale to nie szkodzi, bo z tego co kojarzę Flisak ma kompresor większy niż oryginalny, wiec pomimo podziału napowietrzania natlenianie powinno dać radę (kwestia algorytmu pracy) ewentualnie jednego ręcznego zaworu na odejściu do 2 bioreaktora w celu regulacji ilości powietrza. 




> Może gdzieś w dolnej części ściany jakieś nawiercenia itp coś co pozwoli na swobodne mieszanie się ścieków.


Robienie niżej otworów przelewowych nie będzie ani przyjemne ani bezpieczne.




> Owszem, możesz spróbować pozostać na swobodnym odpływie oczyszczonych do bioreaktora, pod warunkiem że podawane ścieki podczyszczone z osadnika będą wprowadzane swobodnym strumieniem na ścianę reaktora aby nie zakłóciły zsedymentowanego osadu. Moim zdaniem najlogiczniej byłoby połączyć obie komory - tak aby zanieczyszczenia się wyrównywały w całej objętości oraz dołożyć mamuta do odprowadzania oczyszczonych.


Dołożenie mamuta do dekantacji wymaga przerobienia algorytmu i sterowania. Jeżeli da się w ogóle to ustawić na sterowniku Delfina (jeden zawór trzeba przecież przeznaczyć na dozowanie surowego) to uważam to za zbędny koszt i kłopot. Aby zminimalizować wpływ mamuta dozującego na wzruszanie osadu czynnego w pierwszym bioreaktorze, wystarczy zamontować układ 3 trójników na wylocie z mamuta dozującego i podzielić strumień na 4 mniejsze. Koszt inwestycyjny mniejszy i nie wymaga ingerencji w sterownie.

----------


## flisak

Ja u siebie mam kompresor HP80. Sterownik Mitsubishi w którym mogę dowolnie modyfikować algorytm. Cztery elektrozawory: 1szt. NO do dyfuzora i 3szt. NC do mamutów  Mam jeszcze 2 mamuty w zapasie 
Myśl z tą modyfikacją reaktora naszła mnie w związku z sugestiami *InżH2O* oraz problemem, że po 3 miesiącach od wywiezienia dozuję osad nadmierny ze wstępnego. Koncepcja z dwoma reaktorami może znowu komplikować temat kontroli ilości osadu. Na pewno nie chcę tego zostawiać na swobodnym przepływie bo już wiem, że to nie działa. Dozowanie musi być. Myślałem aby aktualny reaktor wykorzystać do powiększenia wstępnego. Z wstępnego przelewało by się grawitacyjnie do II komory. Ten przelew bierze ściek spod powierzchni i ogranicza przepływ. To działa akurat niezłe. Z II komory wywaliłbym dyfuzor do III. Komory II i III rozdzielił zaślepiając połączenie. Z II dozowałbym mamutem do III(reaktora. Tutaj kolano na odpływie do góry aby nie pozwolić na odpływ przy dozowaniu. Dwa mamuty w rektorze do odpompowania nadmiernego do I komory oraz do odpompowania oczyszczonego do kolana odpływowego. Czyli jak SBR.
W ten sposób powiększyłbym wstępny ale  bioreaktor nie koniecznie.  Ewentualnie przez zaślepienie połączenia II i III oraz podniesienie odpływu z III można by podnieść poziom o jakieś 30cm co dało by może ok. 700-750l W tej chwili dozuję ok. 20-25l/cykl. Czy 600-700l to za mało na taką dozę?

Czy sekwencje w SBR muszą być aż 5-6godz.? Czy nie może to być małymi porcjami co 2 godz.?

----------


## Alekko

> Ja u siebie mam kompresor HP80. Sterownik Mitsubishi w którym mogę dowolnie modyfikować algorytm. Cztery elektrozawory: 1szt. NO do dyfuzora i 3szt. NC do mamutów  Mam jeszcze 2 mamuty w zapasie


Ile dałeś razem za ten sterownik i elektrozawory. Ja też mam przepływówkę i chiałbym mieć lepsze sterowanie, bo ostatnio coraz mniej mam czas jej doglądać.

----------


## inżH2O

> problemem, że po 3 miesiącach od wywiezienia dozuję osad nadmierny ze wstępnego.


Osad nadmierny być może wraca, bo jest wprowadzany za blisko zasysu dozowania oraz zapewne dozowanie jest bezpośrednio po recyrkulacji.  





> Koncepcja z dwoma reaktorami może znowu komplikować temat kontroli ilości osadu.


Rozwiń proszę tą obawę, bo nie rozumiem gdzie tkwi kłopot. 




> Myślałem aby aktualny reaktor wykorzystać do powiększenia wstępnego. Z wstępnego przelewało by się grawitacyjnie do II komory. Ten przelew bierze ściek spod powierzchni i ogranicza przepływ. To działa akurat niezłe. Z II komory wywaliłbym dyfuzor do III. Komory II i III rozdzielił zaślepiając połączenie. Z II dozowałbym mamutem do III(reaktora. Tutaj kolano na odpływie do góry aby nie pozwolić na odpływ przy dozowaniu. Dwa mamuty w rektorze do odpompowania nadmiernego do I komory oraz do odpompowania oczyszczonego do kolana odpływowego. Czyli jak SBR.
> W ten sposób powiększyłbym wstępny ale  bioreaktor nie koniecznie.  Ewentualnie przez zaślepienie połączenia II i III oraz podniesienie odpływu z III można by podnieść poziom o jakieś 30cm co dało by może ok. 700-750l W tej chwili dozuję ok. 20-25l/cykl. Czy 600-700l to za mało na taką dozę?


Chyba wszystkie SBRy w oczyszczalniach przydomowych mają osadnik gnilny do bioreaktora w proporcji mniej więcej 1/1.  Czyli w Delfinie by to odpowiadało aby 2 i 3 komora były bioreaktorem. Pomysł z powiększeniem osadnika wstępnego i zrobienie proporcji ponad 2/1 generuje kilka problemów do rozwiązania, ale podstawowym jest odpowiedni algorytm pracy.




> Czy sekwencje w SBR muszą być aż 5-6godz.? Czy nie może to być małymi porcjami co 2 godz.?


Oczywiście, ze fazy mogą być krótsze tyle, że skracanie całego cyklu oznacza stratę czasu. Przed każą dekantacją musisz mieć sedymntację. Im więcej dekantacji tym łączny czas na sedymentację w ciągu doby też większy - lepiej ten czas przeznaczyć na napowietrzanie. Wszystko zależy od tego jak widzisz poszczególne fazy cyklu?

----------


## flisak

> Osad nadmierny być może wraca, bo jest wprowadzany za blisko zasysu dozowania oraz zapewne dozowanie jest bezpośrednio po recyrkulacji.


Powierzchnia wstępnego nie jest za duża także nie bardzo jest gdzie to rozsunąć. Nadmierny jest wlewany z góry 10-20cm nad powierzchnią. Dozowany jes z 80cm znad dna. 
Dozowanie oczywiście nie jest po recyrkulacji tylko przed recyrkulacją. 




> Rozwiń proszę tą obawę, bo nie rozumiem gdzie tkwi kłopot.


Wydaje mi się, że odprowadzając nadmierny tylko z 2 komory reaktora nie będziemy mieli kontroli nad ilością osadu w 1 komorze reaktora.






> Chyba wszystkie SBRy w oczyszczalniach przydomowych mają osadnik gnilny do bioreaktora w proporcji mniej więcej 1/1.  Czyli w Delfinie by to odpowiadało aby 2 i 3 komora były bioreaktorem. Pomysł z powiększeniem osadnika wstępnego i zrobienie proporcji ponad 2/1 generuje kilka problemów do rozwiązania, ale podstawowym jest odpowiedni algorytm pracy.


Masz rację, że zazwyczaj jest to 1/1, ale nic nie robiąc ze wstępnym pozostaje problem osadu nadmiernego w dozowanym. Czy problemu z algorytmem nie można rozwiązać zmniejszając dozy i czasy cyklu?




> Oczywiście, ze fazy mogą być krótsze tyle, że skracanie całego cyklu oznacza stratę czasu. Przed każą dekantacją musisz mieć sedymntację. Im więcej dekantacji tym łączny czas na sedymentację w ciągu doby też większy - lepiej ten czas przeznaczyć na napowietrzanie. Wszystko zależy od tego jak widzisz poszczególne fazy cyklu?


Jeśli chodzi o fazy to widziałbym to podobnie do tego co mam teraz. Jak już wcześniej  czysteśrodowsko proponował a ja trochę pomodyfikowałem. 
- dozowanie
- recyrk. nadmiernego
- recyrk. z wtórnego do reaktora(do usunięcia po przeróbce)
- napowietrzanie, postój
- recyrk. z wtórnego do reaktora(do usunięcia po przeróbce)
- napowietrzanie, postój

Oczywiście trzeba dołożyć dekantację po sedymentacji  :smile:  

Jeśli chodzi czasy to myślę, że przy odpowiedniej ilości osadu i opadalności 60min. na sedymentację powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## flisak

> Ile dałeś razem za ten sterownik i elektrozawory. Ja też mam przepływówkę i chiałbym mieć lepsze sterowanie, bo ostatnio coraz mniej mam czas jej doglądać.


Ja miałem część elementów z rynku wtórnego ale na 4 zawory i sterownik to 1000-1500 trzeba szykować. Oczywiście jeszcze kawałek kolektora pod zawory trzeba zrobić.

----------


## Alekko

> Ja miałem część elementów z rynku wtórnego ale na 4 zawory i sterownik to 1000-1500 trzeba szykować. Oczywiście jeszcze kawałek kolektora pod zawory trzeba zrobić.


Jakby to w 1000 się zamknęło to bym zrobił, ale 1500 to za dużo. Samemu też szukałem i wyszło mi nawet więcej, bez tego rozdzielacza.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Masz rację, że zazwyczaj jest to 1/1, ale nic nie robiąc ze wstępnym pozostaje problem osadu nadmiernego w dozowanym. .


Flisak masz może jakieś zdjęcie tego osadu nadmiernego podczas dozowania. To na pewno był nadmierny i czy dużo jego było?

Moim zdaniem szkoda robić z 2 komory osadnik wstępny tylko z powodu tego osadu nadmiernego. Też uważam, że jak już chcesz zmieniać przeznaczenie to lepiej aby to był bioreaktor.

----------


## gorog85

Bioreaktor jest za mały, ale te cygany to przewidziały i wydały zalecenie nieprzekraczania zrzutu większego, niż 100 l/godz. Czyli w teorii, stosując się do zaleceń, bioreaktor nie powinien być problemem.

----------


## flisak

> Flisak masz może jakieś zdjęcie tego osadu nadmiernego podczas dozowania. To na pewno był nadmierny i czy dużo jego było?
> 
> Moim zdaniem szkoda robić z 2 komory osadnik wstępny tylko z powodu tego osadu nadmiernego. Też uważam, że jak już chcesz zmieniać przeznaczenie to lepiej aby to był bioreaktor.


Złapany dozowany wyglądał tak


A po 110min tak.


Według mnie to osad nadmierny, bo nie mogę zejść z osadem w reaktorze poniżej 90%. Jak odpompuję z reaktora i wtórnego na zewnątrz osad to prze kilka dni jest 50-60% a zaraz potem znowu 90%.

----------


## inżH2O

> Dozowanie oczywiście nie jest po recyrkulacji tylko przed recyrkulacją.


W układzie osadnik dwukomorowy-bioreaktor, taka kolejność spowoduje nieskuteczne usuwanie osadu nadmiernego, bo będzie on wzburzany.




> Wydaje mi się, że odprowadzając nadmierny tylko z 2 komory reaktora nie będziemy mieli kontroli nad ilością osadu w 1 komorze reaktora.


Nie widzę potrzeby montowania urządzenia do kontroli ilości osadu w pierwszym bioreaktorze. Substancji organicznych będzie pod dostatkiem, najważniejsze zapewnić tlen. Nawet jak będzie osadu dużo to można wydłużać napowietrzanie. Jak będzie za mało substancji organicznych – sam się wyżywi. Osad będzie wypłukiwany do drugiego bioreaktora (ta komora to zaledwie 600l), a tam już łatwiej o kontrolę ilości. Aby zintensyfikować wypłukiwanie wystarczy dozować w momencie kiedy jest wzburzony np. po chwili napowietrzania (ale wtedy albo trzeba rozdzielić napowietrzanie albo dołożyć zawód do kontroli dekantacji). Ilość, a tak naprawdę stężenie osadu w bioreaktorze ma wpływ na procesy związane m.in. z usuwaniem biogenów. No bądźmy szczerzy – przy Delfinie możemy sobie to odpuścić. Skupmy się na klarownym odpływie.  





> Jeśli chodzi o fazy to widziałbym to podobnie do tego co mam teraz. Jak już wcześniej  czysteśrodowsko proponował a ja trochę pomodyfikowałem. 
> - dozowanie
> - recyrk. nadmiernego


Jak pisałem wcześniej – sprawdzi się ta kolejność przy dwóch bioreaktorach. Przy dwóch osadnikach tylko narobi kolejnych problemów. 





> Jeśli chodzi czasy to myślę, że przy odpowiedniej ilości osadu i opadalności 60min. na sedymentację powinno wystarczyć.


60 min sedymentacja jest z niewielkim zapasem ale niech będzie jako dana wyjściowa. Drugie tyle przyjmijmy na natlenianie z ewentualną przerwą. Czas dozowania i ewentualnej dekantacji można pominąć, bo wyjdzie około minuty. Przy 400 l/d wyjdzie 33 litry dozowania na cykl. Najwrażliwszy będzie okres szczytu popołudniowo-wieczornego kiedy jest dopływ 30-50% całego dziennego dopływu w ciągu ok 6 h. Tu byś musiał przypilnować by starczyło bufora we wstępnym.

Niestety przy każdych gościach w większej ilości i na dłużej - konieczność kontroli pracy.

----------


## inżH2O

> Złapany dozowany wyglądał tak
> 
> 
> A po 110min tak.
> 
> 
> Według mnie to osad nadmierny, bo nie mogę zejść z osadem w reaktorze poniżej 90%. Jak odpompuję z reaktora i wtórnego na zewnątrz osad to prze kilka dni jest 50-60% a zaraz potem znowu 90%.


Ciężko ocenić ze zdjęcia ale wygląda na dużo surowego. Jest możliwość, że mamut dozujący się rozszczelnił i zasysa z dna osadnika?

----------


## flisak

> Ciężko ocenić ze zdjęcia ale wygląda na dużo surowego. Jest możliwość, że mamut dozujący się rozszczelnił i zasysa z dna osadnika?


Wydaje mi się, że nie ma takiej możliwości. Podobna sytuacja była w sierpniu. Duże stężenie osadu w reaktorze i flotacja we wtórnym. Teraz też już zaczyna flotować. Wydaje mi się, że dozowany powinien wyglądać jak ciecz nad tym osadem.

----------


## flisak

> W układzie osadnik dwukomorowy-bioreaktor, taka kolejność spowoduje nieskuteczne usuwanie osadu nadmiernego, bo będzie on wzburzany.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie widzę potrzeby montowania urządzenia do kontroli ilości osadu w pierwszym bioreaktorze. Substancji organicznych będzie pod dostatkiem, najważniejsze zapewnić tlen. Nawet jak będzie osadu dużo to można wydłużać napowietrzanie. Jak będzie za mało substancji organicznych – sam się wyżywi. Osad będzie wypłukiwany do drugiego bioreaktora (ta komora to zaledwie 600l), a tam już łatwiej o kontrolę ilości. Aby zintensyfikować wypłukiwanie wystarczy dozować w momencie kiedy jest wzburzony np. po chwili napowietrzania (ale wtedy albo trzeba rozdzielić napowietrzanie albo dołożyć zawód do kontroli dekantacji). Ilość, a tak naprawdę stężenie osadu w bioreaktorze ma wpływ na procesy związane m.in. z usuwaniem biogenów. No bądźmy szczerzy – przy Delfinie możemy sobie to odpuścić. Skupmy się na klarownym odpływie.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masz rację to wszystko jest do zrobienia. Zaworów mam wystarczająco a jak trzeba to mogę dołożyć. Tylko co zrobić z tym wstępnym i dozowaniem, bo teraz tu jest największy problem. Problem jest przy 400l/dobe a przy gościach to już tragedia. Chciałem schodzić niżej z mamutem dozującym ale widać, że to nie jest dobry pomysł. Po wywiezieniu przez 2 miesiące było klarownie. Nie wiem czy to kwestia małego stężenia ścieku surowego ale było nieźle. Dlatego kombinowałem z powiększeniem wstępnego. Czyli mówicie, że jedyne wyjście z aktualnych problemów to dołożenie wstępnego przed?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Wydaje mi się, że nie ma takiej możliwości. Podobna sytuacja była w sierpniu. Duże stężenie osadu w reaktorze i flotacja we wtórnym. Teraz też już zaczyna flotować. Wydaje mi się, że dozowany powinien wyglądać jak ciecz nad tym osadem.


Wątpię aby w Delfinie panowały tak przyjazne warunki żeby był tak intensywny przyrost ilości osadu. Bardziej prawdopodobne, że gorzej się zagęszcza, ale to już kiedyś przerabialiśmy i przyczyny jednoznacznej nie znaleźliśmy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Masz rację to wszystko jest do zrobienia. Zaworów mam wystarczająco a jak trzeba to mogę dołożyć. Tylko co zrobić z tym wstępnym i dozowaniem, bo teraz tu jest największy problem. Problem jest przy 400l/dobe a przy gościach to już tragedia. Chciałem schodzić niżej z mamutem dozującym ale widać, że to nie jest dobry pomysł. Po wywiezieniu przez 2 miesiące było klarownie. Nie wiem czy to kwestia małego stężenia ścieku surowego ale było nieźle. Dlatego kombinowałem z powiększeniem wstępnego. Czyli mówicie, że jedyne wyjście z aktualnych problemów to dołożenie wstępnego przed?


Zwróć uwagę, że najmniejszy SBR od Wobeta dedykowany do 4 osób (ZBS-4C) ma przepływ maksymalny 600 l/dobę, ma 4 cykle dobowe i co najważniejsze działa, a jest mniejszy niż MBBR Delfina. Dlatego z tym dodatkowym osadnikiem wstępnym bym się aż tak bardzo nie spieszył.

----------


## flisak

> Zwróć uwagę, że najmniejszy SBR od Wobeta dedykowany do 4 osób (ZBS-4C) ma przepływ maksymalny 600 l/dobę, ma 4 cykle dobowe i co najważniejsze działa, a jest mniejszy niż MBBR Delfina. Dlatego z tym dodatkowym osadnikiem wstępnym bym się aż tak bardzo nie spieszył.


W porządku, tylko jak zwalczyć problem dozowania. Chyba ściek dozowany nie powinien tak wyglądać. W reaktorze po godz. mam 95%. Chyb, że to nie jest osad czynny tylko ściek surowy, który sobie cyrkuluje pomiędzy trzema komorami.
 Jeśli tak to może zwiększyć napowietrzanie i wtedy ilość tego osadu się zmniejszy?

----------


## inżH2O

Osadu ze wstępnego nie powinno być podczas dozowania. Niepotrzebnie dociąża pozostałe komory oczyszczalni. 
Na zdjęciu raczej to nie jest spuchnięty osad, a surowy właśnie. Coś ewidentnie jest nie tak z dozowaniem.

----------


## gorog85

1. Coraz bliżej mi do podjęcia decyzji o wymianie szamba mbbr delfina na coś, co oczyszcza ścieki. Zainteresowałem się Eco house vh6. Nie wiecie, czy można to dziadostwo odkopane, wyczyszczone sprzedać? Najchętniej zawiózłbym im do siedziby i wywalił na parking zarządu. 
2. Póki tego nie wymienię, chciałem spytać o ilość tlenu w reaktorze. Najlepsze wyniki (zdarzyło się raz na prawie 3 lata użytkowania) miałem, gdy dyfuzor był zabrudzony i bąbelki ledwie się wydobywały. Wtedy ściek był bardzo bliski do wzorca. To było 10 miesięcy temu. Zauważyłem, że im więcej tlenu, tym bardziej ściek jest biały (w zbiorniku 2 i 3). Czy bez użycia sondy tlenowej (brak dostępu do urządzenia) nie da się określić optymalnych proporcji?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zainteresowałem się Eco house vh6.


Te dwie oczyszczalnie są bardzo podobne. Może nie z wyglądu, ale obie pracują w trybie przepływowym (czyli najbardziej „wrażliwym” w przypadku przydomówek), jest również małej pojemności roboczej (nawet chyba mniejszej niż Delfin, bo ma poniżej 2m3). VH nie ma sterownika (tak jak ma Delfin) tylko zawory ręczne. Pomijając rozważania na temat sterowników, bo mają one sporo zarówno przeciwników, jak i zwolenników, to chyba nie ma zwolenników zaworów ręcznych którymi trzeba regulować z głową nad ściekami (pomijając strony zainteresowane, czyli producent/sprzedawca). Nie będę się rozpisywał na temat VH, bo ten watek jej nie dotyczy. Twoje zainteresowanie tą oczyszczalnią skojarzyło mi się z powiedzeniem o deszczu i rynnie. 




> Póki tego nie wymienię, chciałem spytać o ilość tlenu w reaktorze. Najlepsze wyniki (zdarzyło się raz na prawie 3 lata użytkowania) miałem, gdy dyfuzor był zabrudzony i bąbelki ledwie się wydobywały. Wtedy ściek był bardzo bliski do wzorca. To było 10 miesięcy temu. Zauważyłem, że im więcej tlenu, tym bardziej ściek jest biały (w zbiorniku 2 i 3). Czy bez użycia sondy tlenowej (brak dostępu do urządzenia) nie da się określić optymalnych proporcji?


Biały osad – kiedyś były podejrzenia, że to wodorotlenek wapnia, który pozostał po dosypywaniu wapna do oczyszczalni. Ten związek trudno się rozpuszcza, być może ciągle zalega i przy intensywniejszym napowietrzaniu jest podrywany z dna.

Niestety sonda tlenowa jest najprostszym i odpowiednio dokładnym sposobem pomiaru stężenia tlenu. Jak wymyślisz prostszy, ale równie dokładny, to za odsprzedaż patentu kupisz sobie dom nad zatoką z prawdziwymi delfinami  :smile:  Czego oczywiście Tobie życzę.

----------


## gorog85

Dzięki za radę, cena jak zawsze

----------


## flisak

A co myślicie o takim mierniku?
https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/Gor-c...9b85c8661eb4-0

Chyba jest to sonda elektrochemiczna amperometryczna. Czy używaliście tego typu sond do pomiarów w reaktorze? Czy pęcherzyki powietrza nie wpływają na pomiar?

----------


## reksgildo

> 1. Coraz bliżej mi do podjęcia decyzji o wymianie szamba mbbr delfina na coś, co oczyszcza ścieki. Zainteresowałem się Eco house vh6. Nie wiecie, czy można to dziadostwo odkopane, wyczyszczone sprzedać? Najchętniej zawiózłbym im do siedziby i wywalił na parking zarządu.


To jest nas dwóch. Ja myślę o ZBS-4C lub Biorock

----------


## gorog85

Podłączyłem osobno kompresor na recyrkulację. Kolejne 300 zł. Zobaczymy, co to da.

----------


## flisak

> Podłączyłem osobno kompresor na recyrkulację. Kolejne 300 zł. Zobaczymy, co to da.


300 zł za kompresor?

----------


## gorog85

Kompresor miałem wcześniej. 300 zł to koszt przekaźnika, skrzynki, węża.

----------


## pandzik

> 1. Coraz bliżej mi do podjęcia decyzji o wymianie szamba mbbr delfina na coś, co oczyszcza ścieki. Zainteresowałem się Eco house vh6.





> To jest nas dwóch. Ja myślę o ZBS-4C lub Biorock


Vh6p, zbs-4c to dosyc przystepne cenowo rozwiazania. Które lepsze? Ktore bardziej oszczedne? Mozne je tak skonfigurowac aby pracowaly w nocy czy w ciagu dnia w wodelkach tanich godzin taryfy g13?

----------


## gorog85

Od sterownika odpiąłem przewód do mamuta zawracającego osad do reaktora (pracuje na osobnym kompresorze).  Zamówiłem pompę pm-50. Zamierzam podłączyć ją w wolne miejsce pod sterownik, wrzucić do osadnika wstępnego i zrobić dozowanie. 
Ciekawostka:
Zawory w delfinie są tak szczelne, że podczas pracy kompresora dmucha też w niewielkim stopniu ten wolny zawór od recyrkulacji. Stąd opisywany przeze mnie kiedyś problem z laniem mamuta.

Dozowanie założonej dawki ścieków będzie poprzez dobranie odpowiednich czasów pracy pompy. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad trójnikiem na zasilaniu pompy i elektrozaworem z programatorem czasowym, żeby np. na noc w ogóle zaprzestać dozowania.
Największy problem jest z wanną. Jak wpadną dzieci to 250 L w ciągu 2 godzin idzie.

Z uwagi na fakt, że oczyszczalnia jest ok 110 cm pod ziemią (zrobiłem platformę powyżej 80 cm, więc faktyczny nacisk to ok 80 cm ziemi) obawiam się, czy po dozowaniu nie dojdzie do zgniecenia zbiornika. Mam nadzieję, że różnica 300 kg nie będzie aż tak istotna. 

Trochę zabawy, ale koszt wprowadzenia dozowania niewielki.

----------


## flisak

Zapomniałem napisać, że u mnie problem z dozowaniem ustał po wywiezieniu wstępnego.

----------


## inżH2O

> A co myślicie o takim mierniku?
> https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/Gor-c...9b85c8661eb4-0
> 
> Chyba jest to sonda elektrochemiczna amperometryczna. Czy używaliście tego typu sond do pomiarów w reaktorze? Czy pęcherzyki powietrza nie wpływają na pomiar?


Sonda jak najbardziej się przyda do domowych celów diagnostycznych, gdzie margines błędu może być stosunkowo duży i tak naprawdę trzeba złapać tylko poziomy 4 mg/l; 2 mg/l i ok. 0,3-0,5 mg/l. Konstrukcja czujnika zbliżona do rodzimego COG-1t. 

Pęcherzyki powietrza zapewne będą wpływały na wynik, co będzie szczególnie widoczne podczas uruchomienia napowietrzania i bardzo dynamicznym wzroście wskazania natlenienia. Pomiar można robić w zlewce lub dużym słoiku poza oczyszczalnią – spadek natlenienia nie jest intensywny.

Oczywiście co jakiś czas trzeba będzie ją skalibrować w obecności profesjonalnej sondy.

----------


## inżH2O

> Vh6p, zbs-4c to dosyc przystepne cenowo rozwiazania. Które lepsze? Ktore bardziej oszczedne? Mozne je tak skonfigurowac aby pracowaly w nocy czy w ciagu dnia w wodelkach tanich godzin taryfy g13?


To są dwie całkiem inne oczyszczalnie pod względem technologii i ZBS już na starcie ma z tego względu przewagę, ponieważ pracuje w systemie porcjowym (VH6P jest oczyszczalnią pracująca w trybie przepływowym). Standardowo w VH6P dmuchawa chodzi 24/7, wiec nie jest to najoszczędniejsze rozwiązanie (ZBS ma sterownik nadzorujący pracę z przerwami w sposób automatyczny). 

Dodatkowo warto porównać instrukcje obsługi obu oczyszczalni (szczególnie w zakresie obowiązków użytkownika i warunków gwarancji) i wszystkie wątpliwości się rozwieją na korzyść ZBSa.

Do ZBS nawet warto dopłacić te parę stówek, ale skoro masz przystępne ceny na obie to nie ma co się zastanawiać.

----------


## inżH2O

> Z uwagi na fakt, że oczyszczalnia jest ok 110 cm pod ziemią (zrobiłem platformę powyżej 80 cm, więc faktyczny nacisk to ok 80 cm ziemi) obawiam się, czy po dozowaniu nie dojdzie do zgniecenia zbiornika. Mam nadzieję, że różnica 300 kg nie będzie aż tak istotna.


Wszystko zależy o ile obniżysz zwierciadło wody. Wytrzymałość tych zbiorników z założenia odnosi się do stałego poziomu ścieków. Przy braku zasypki piaskowo-cementowej naziom max wynosi 80 cm, jeżeli robiłeś zasypkę paskowo-cementową to max 100 cm.

----------


## inżH2O

> Zapomniałem napisać, że u mnie problem z dozowaniem ustał po wywiezieniu wstępnego.


Czyli osad surowy się dostawał do bioreaktora. Pytanie, czy w wyniku zbytniego zapełnienia, czy np w wyniku wzburzania przez recyrkulację?

----------


## pandzik

> To są dwie całkiem inne oczyszczalnie pod względem technologii i ZBS już na starcie ma z tego względu przewagę, ponieważ pracuje w systemie porcjowym (VH6P jest oczyszczalnią pracująca w trybie przepływowym). Standardowo w VH6P dmuchawa chodzi 24/7, wiec nie jest to najoszczędniejsze rozwiązanie (ZBS ma sterownik nadzorujący pracę z przerwami w sposób automatyczny). 
> 
> Dodatkowo warto porównać instrukcje obsługi obu oczyszczalni (szczególnie w zakresie obowiązków użytkownika i warunków gwarancji) i wszystkie wątpliwości się rozwieją na korzyść ZBSa.
> 
> Do ZBS nawet warto dopłacić te parę stówek, ale skoro masz przystępne ceny na obie to nie ma co się zastanawiać.


Dzięki za odpowiedź.  :smile:

----------


## flisak

> Czyli osad surowy się dostawał do bioreaktora. Pytanie, czy w wyniku zbytniego zapełnienia, czy np w wyniku wzburzania przez recyrkulację?


Moim w wyniku zapełnienia, bo teraz recyrkulacja nic nie wzrusza. Dzisiaj wygląda to tak:


W słoiku zaczerpnięte z wtórnego. 
Wydaje się jakby w reaktorze było bardziej przejrzyste. Może to kwestia średnicy naczynia. 
Zastanawiam się nad dołożeniem dyfuzora do wtórnego. Polecaliście 270mm ?
A dlaczego piszesz o stęż. 4mg/l? Czyste środowisko pisał, żeby napowietrzać do 2mg/l. 
Niedługo chciałbym pobawić się sondą. Mógłbyś może coś podpowiedzieć w kwestii algorytmu. Może być PRIV.

----------


## gorog85

Zastanawiam się nad głębokością zanurzenia. Ze względu na ryzyko zgniecenia zbiornika (małe, ale zawsze) chciałbym dozowanie zrobić tak, by odpompowało max 250 l. Bez pływaka można to zrobić jedynie przez wysoko umieszczony punkt zasysania. Po prostu będzie ssać powietrze jak wypompuje te 250 l. Wiem, że tak się nie robi, ale czy zastosowanie jakiejś siatki separującej zawiesinę nie pomoże?

----------


## flisak

Powietrza nie będzie ssać ponieważ zanim do tego dojdzie pompa przestanie pompować. Nie będzie odpowiedniego nacisku słupa cieczy aby wepchnąć ciecz do zasysu.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> A dlaczego piszesz o stęż. 4mg/l? Czyste środowisko pisał, żeby napowietrzać do 2mg/l. 
> Niedługo chciałbym pobawić się sondą. Mógłbyś może coś podpowiedzieć w kwestii algorytmu. Może być PRIV.


2 mg/l jest wartością optymalną dla przeprowadzenia nitryfikacji. Natlenianie do większego stężenia tlenu mija się z celem.

Sam algorytm trzeba ustawić metodą prób i błędów, bo zależy od wielu czynników. W bardzo dużych systemach jest on na bieżąco korygowany ze względu właśnie na te czynniki, których jes wiele. Ale główne założenie związane ze stężeniem tlenu - nitryfikacja 2 mg/l, denitryfikacja 0,5 mg/l dotyczy wszystkich typów oczyszczalni napowietrzanych sztucznie.

----------


## gorog85

Po tygodniu od naprawy recyrkulacji na razie efekt taki, że we wtórnym tafla czysta, żaden kożuch, ani osad nie pływa. Wczoraj zrobiłem dozowanie. Zasys jest 80 cm od dna, ale mimo to za wysoko, bo po podaniu ok 100 l, pompa traci wydajność. Moc kompresora ma mniejsze znaczenie. Serce opuszczę niżej, dalej przedłużę i zakrzywię w kształt litery "u" i zasys dam wyżej, ok 50 cm pod powierzchnią. Słup wody będzie wyższy. Powinno być dobrze.

----------


## flisak

Serce musi być przy dnie.

----------


## gorog85

Tak zrobiłem. Nie wiem czy efekty będą zadowalające, ale korzyścią jest już to, że wody z wanny nie spuszczam 40 minut, nie muszę pilnować tych max przepływów 100 l/h. Ponadto pompa podaje czysty ściek, a z przelewem szło sporo zawiesiny.

----------


## inżH2O

> A dlaczego piszesz o stęż. 4mg/l? Czyste środowisko pisał, żeby napowietrzać do 2mg/l.


Stężenie 2 mg/l tlenu faktycznie jest optymalną wartością dla nitryfikacji, ale możemy się tą wartością kierować w systemach sterowanych automatycznie przy pomocy sondy tlenowej, czyli na miejskich oczyszczalniach. W oczyszczalniach przydomowych ilość parametrów, którymi możemy się posługiwać podczas sterowania pracą oczyszczalni, jest bardzo mała. Znaczna część tych parametrów jest już narzucana przez producenta (system pracy, kształt i pojemności komór, wielkość dmuchawy, rodzaj dyfuzora itp.). Część z nich jest niezmienna, zmiana pozostałej części pociąga za sobą koszty. 
W zasadzie jedynym parametrem w oczyszczalniach przydomowych, który można w łatwy sposób zmieniać bez dodatkowych kosztów, jest czas (czas pracy napowietrzania, czas pompowania itp.). 

2 mg/l ustawione w obecnym okresie, kiedy rozpuszczalność tlenu jest wysoka ze względu na niższe temperatury, okaże się niewystarczające latem i może doprowadzić do drastycznego spadku skuteczności oczyszczania w wyniku niedotlenienia (spadek poniżej 0,3 mg/l może nastąpić bardzo szybko, a nie będzie automatu, który włączy dmuchawę). Ustawienie czasu natleniania, aby osiągnąć 4 mg/l zabezpiecza przed niedotlenieniem, plus dodatkowo podnosi potencjał redox wody, co się bardzo przydaje w momencie nierównomiernego dopływu inhibitorów np. w postaci chemii domowej, co w przypadku oczyszczalni przydomowych jest charakterystyczne.

Dlatego wydaje mi się, że aptekarska zabawa z napowietrzaniem w oczyszczalniach przydomowych nie ma sensu, bo za dużo jest parametrów, których i tak się nie będzie kontrolowało.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

Natlenianie do 4mg/l niesie ryzyko przetlenienia, z czym wiąże się brak poprawnej denitryfikacji w wyniku zbyt dużego stężenia tlenu. 

Wytyczne technologiczne dużych systemów określają natlenianie ponad 2 mg/l jako czystą stratę energii elektrycznej, ponieważ procesy biologiczne (nitryfikacja) przy większym stężeniu tlenu nie mają większej skuteczności.

----------


## inżH2O

> Natlenianie do 4mg/l niesie ryzyko przetlenienia, z czym wiąże się brak poprawnej denitryfikacji w wyniku zbyt dużego stężenia tlenu. 
> 
> Wytyczne technologiczne dużych systemów określają natlenianie ponad 2 mg/l jako czystą stratę energii elektrycznej, ponieważ procesy biologiczne (nitryfikacja) przy większym stężeniu tlenu nie mają większej skuteczności.


Sztywne kierowanie się wytycznymi z dużych systemów przy systemach małych jest błędem i akurat napowietrzanie jest tego bardzo dobrym przykładem. 

Napowietrzanie w oczyszczalniach przydomowych poza dostarczaniem tlenu jest również sposobem na mieszanie ścieków w bioreaktorze. W ogromnej większości modeli wymóg odpowiedniej „siły mieszania” powoduje nadwyżkę w skuteczności napowietrzania. Dlatego poziom 2 mg/l jest osiągany w oczyszczalniach przydomowych poniżej 5 minut od momentu włączenia dmuchawy. Jak wiadomo, algorytmy pracy oczyszczalni przydomowych nie działają w cyklach 5 minutowych, tylko w okresach znacznie dłuższego napowietrzania. Spotkałem oczyszczalnię, gdzie w bioreaktorze podczas pracy było 6 mg/l w czerwcu, a 8 mg/l w grudniu i oczyszczalnia miała świetną skuteczność oczyszczania (pracowała jako SBR). 

Trzymanie się sztywnego 2 mg/l może doprowadzić do spadku stężenia tlenu w okresie postoju bioreaktora (jeżeli algorytm taki przewiduje), co skończy się ostatecznie pogorszeniem skuteczności oczyszczania i wzrostem wydzielania gazów złowonnych. Ponadto bez sondy tlenowej wpiętej w system sterowania, nie ma możliwości regulacji czasem natleniania, aby uzyskać stężenie na poziomie 2 mg/l oraz nie spaś poniżej 0,3-0,5 mg/l. Niedotlenienie poczyni znacznie większe szkody niż przetlenienie. Więc te 2 mg/l to jest czysta teoria niewiele mająca wspólnego z realiami oczyszczalni przydomowych.

----------


## gorog85

2 tygodnie od wprowadzenia dozowania. Efekty:
Ściek oczyszczony bardziej mętny, zapach jak ścieku surowego. Osadu raczej nie przybyło.

Punkt poboru z wstępnego jest na wysokości 90 cm. Dozowanie 45 sek, co godzinę.

----------


## inżH2O

> 2 tygodnie od wprowadzenia dozowania. Efekty:
> Ściek oczyszczony bardziej mętny, zapach jak ścieku surowego. Osadu raczej nie przybyło.
> 
> Punkt poboru z wstępnego jest na wysokości 90 cm. Dozowanie 45 sek, co godzinę.


Dwa tygodnie to jeszcze nie jest, aż tak optymalny okres. Szczególnie, że temperatura otoczenia jeszcze jest niska. 
Czas dozowania daje w okolicy 30-50 litrów zapewne. Jako godzinowa dawka taka ilość jest ok.
Zapach ścieków surowych na odpływie świadczy albo o przeciążeniu ściekami surowymi, albo o niewydolności układu napowietrzania.
1.	Odpływ masz zrobiony w sposób przelewowy w momencie pracy dozowania?
2.	Jak wygląda algorytm napowietrzania i czy kompresor i dyfuzor masz fabryczne z Delfina?
3.	Te 90 cm jest liczone od góry czy od dołu?
4.	Masz jakąś pianę w bioreaktorze?

----------


## gorog85

1. Tak, odpływ przelewowy.
2. Kompresor napowietrzający i dyfuzor oryginał. Cykl też nie zmieniany, o ile się nie mylę to 50/30.
3. 90 cm od dołu.
4. Piana jest, tylko gdy działa napowietrzanie.

Dziś sprawdziłem, trochę osadu przybyło.

----------


## inżH2O

> 1. Tak, odpływ przelewowy.
> 2. Kompresor napowietrzający i dyfuzor oryginał. Cykl też nie zmieniany, o ile się nie mylę to 50/30.
> 3. 90 cm od dołu.
> 4. Piana jest, tylko gdy działa napowietrzanie.
> 
> Dziś sprawdziłem, trochę osadu przybyło.


No to układ kompresor - dyfuzor za mały bo zawsze uważałem ten duet za niewystarczający.

Powietrza bym nie żałował (w początkowym okresie nie ma co liczyć na denitryfikacje, także te 30 minut przestoju można skrócić - szczególnie w nocy), odłączyłbym recyrkulację do osadnika wstępnego całkowicie do czasu przyrostu osadu czynnego. Recyrkulację z osadnika wtórnego do bioreaktora bym zwiększył aby nie dochodziło do flotowania wytwarzającego się osadu czynnego i aby cały czas odświeżać ściek w osadniku wtórnym (jeżeli masz taką możliwość ustaw ją bezpośrednio przed dozowaniem - nawet 1 minuta wystarczy).

Biała piana w dużej ilości i pachnąca proszkiem do prania jest wyczekiwana, bo jest to najczęstszy objaw intensywnego przyrostu osadu czynnego. Aczkolwiek nie zawsze występuje.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

Również uważam, ze wielkość dmuchawy, dyfuzor oraz algorytm sa pierwsze do zmiany w przypadku Delfina,

Forumowicz Flisak walczy z nią od dawna i ma największe postępy w tym temacie. Samo dołożenie dozowania, moim zdaniem, jest niewystarczające.

----------


## gorog85

Dozowanie to pikuś, prócz tego dałem osobny kompresor 80 na recyrkulację. Osadu stopniowo przybywa, ale od wczoraj flotuje we wtórnym. Dzisiaj było go na prawdę sporo. Osad ładny, żywy. Recyrkulacja do reaktora 30sek co pół godziny.

----------


## flisak

> Dozowanie to pikuś, prócz tego dałem osobny kompresor 80 na recyrkulację. Osadu stopniowo przybywa, ale od wczoraj flotuje we wtórnym. Dzisiaj było go na prawdę sporo. Osad ładny, żywy. Recyrkulacja do reaktora 30sek co pół godziny.


Zwiększaj recyrkulację. Ja mam nawet 120sek. co 40 min. U ciebie trochę kłopotliwe może być zgranie dwóch sterowników(od dozowania i recyrkulacji). Może być tak, że zadozujesz i masz 30 min postoju. A najlepiej aby po zadozowaniu napowietrzyć. 
Jeśli chodzi o kompresor i dyfuzor to u mnie był okres gdzie ta 40tka chodziła non stop na napowietrzaniu i dopiero osad zaczął się tworzyć. Też radzę zmniejszyć przerwy do minimum tym bardziej, że masz niezsynchronizowaną recyrkulację z dozowaniem i napowietrzaniem.

----------


## gorog85

Zmniejszyłem przerwy do 20 minut. Podczas dozowania widzę przez kolano opływowe jak spore ilości zawiesiny idą z wtórnego do odbiornika. Nie wiem, czy to osad, czy coś innego. Osadu flotującego przybywa. Nie wiem jak mogę zwiększyć recyrkulację, bo obecnie jest 30 sek co 30 minut. Więcej, niż 30 sek przy obecnym poziomie osadu chyba nie ma sensu. .

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zmniejszyłem przerwy do 20 minut. Podczas dozowania widzę przez kolano opływowe jak spore ilości zawiesiny idą z wtórnego do odbiornika. Nie wiem, czy to osad, czy coś innego. Osadu flotującego przybywa. Nie wiem jak mogę zwiększyć recyrkulację, bo obecnie jest 30 sek co 30 minut. Więcej, niż 30 sek przy obecnym poziomie osadu chyba nie ma sensu. .


Najwyraźniej jest to wina nieskutecznego ssania mamutów od recyrkulacji, które zostawiają osad w osadniku wtórnym. Uważam, że oryginalne rozwiązanie tego elementu jest zbyt oddalone od dna.

----------


## gorog85

Na jakiej wysokości powinien być zasys od dna?

----------


## flisak

> Na jakiej wysokości powinien być zasys od dna?


Wg mnie nie więcej niż 5cm ale czysteśrodowisko pisze chyba o tym kawałku rurki pod sercem pompy. Tak naprawdę jest zbędny serce można dać niżej. Ty chyba masz recyrk na 80tce. Powinno ssać dobrze. Czy to kwestia słabego ssania, łatwo sprawdzić zruszając kijem podczas recyrk. Ale to chyba już wiesz.

----------


## gorog85

Wiem, po zruszeniu szczególnie więcej nie leci. Pompa szarpie ostro. W sobotę sprawdzę wysokość zasysu od dna.

----------


## Haohmaru

Witam na jakiej głębokosci powinien byc dyfuzor w tym wynalazku delfina bo u mnie jest na ok 1,40 m i wydaje mi sie że to za płytko?

----------


## inżH2O

> Witam na jakiej głębokosci powinien byc dyfuzor w tym wynalazku delfina bo u mnie jest na ok 1,40 m i wydaje mi sie że to za płytko?


Im niżej dyfuzor jest umieszczony tym dłuższą drogę mają pęcherzyki powietrza, co zwiększa skuteczność natlenienia ścieku i efektywność jego mieszania – dlatego powinien być przy dnie.

Zależy od którego miejsca mierzysz, bo zbiornik Delfina ma ok 1,35m od dna zbiornika do środka rury wylotowej (taki jest mniej więcej słup wody w bioreaktorze). Od dna zbiornika do góry komina rewizyjnego (spód pokrywy) jest ok 2,1 m.

----------


## gorog85

Zasys z wtórnego do reaktora był na 10 cm wysokości od dna. Obniżyłem na 5 cm. Osadu przy recyrkulacji było 5 razy tyle, co zwykle.

----------


## Haohmaru

Myślę nad dokupieniem i dosypaniem do reaktora pierścieni Białeckiego tylko nie wiem jaki rodzaj tworzywa mam kupić , mògłby ktoś ppdppwiedzieć ? z gòry dziękuję

----------


## inżH2O

> Myślę nad dokupieniem i dosypaniem do reaktora pierścieni Białeckiego tylko nie wiem jaki rodzaj tworzywa mam kupić , mògłby ktoś ppdppwiedzieć ? z gòry dziękuję


Pierścienie Białeckiego w Delfinie są od polskiego producenta - firmy Dolsin. Rozmiar fi 50 wykonane z PP. Nie wiem ile jest w oczyszczalni (nigdy tego nie liczyłem), ale producent daje  min 1 worek zbiorczy (worek ma 500 szt).

----------


## Alekko

> Myślę nad dokupieniem i dosypaniem do reaktora pierścieni Białeckiego tylko nie wiem jaki rodzaj tworzywa mam kupić , mògłby ktoś ppdppwiedzieć ? z gòry dziękuję


Pierścienie to takie złoże biologiczne, tyle, że pływające. Liczy się jego ilość, ale też i powierzchnia. Duża ilość pierścieni może i tak mieć małą powierzchnię, więc tą samą robotę może pewnie załatwić mniejsza ilość, ale o większej powierzchni

----------


## Haohmaru

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi zamòwiłem w Dolsinie 150 szt pierscieni takich jak orginalne cena  123 zł z przesyłką ciekawe czy poprawi to efektywność oczyszczania.

----------


## gorog85

Nie chcę studzić optymizmu, więc tylko pożyczę powodzenia. U mnie po obniżeniu zasysu, osadu jest więcej w recyrkulacie, ale dalej mocno flotuje we wtórnym.

----------


## samotnik

Haohmaru, a jak to zrobiłeś? Ja chciałem zamówić u nich, to kilkukrotnie nie odpisali na maila. Ja chciałem co prawda mniej tych pierścieni, przecież tyle to Ci się nie zmieści do oczyszczalni...

----------


## Haohmaru

Jak? udało mi się sposobem, napisałem do nich że tworzę pewien projekt i potrzebuję pròbną ilość pierscieni i jeśli zdadzą egzamin jest możliwość stałego odbioru większych ilości.
Co do dyfuzora był na głębokości 65 cm od lustra ścieku, już to poprawiłem dyfuzor jest do samego dna poprawił się przez to ciąg w mamucie z wtòrnego do reaktora.
Jeśli nie zmieszczą mi się wszystkie 150 pierścieni chętnie odstąpie te ktòre zostaną.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi zamòwiłem w Dolsinie 150 szt pierscieni takich jak orginalne cena  123 zł z przesyłką ciekawe czy poprawi to efektywność oczyszczania.


Panowie pojemność bioreaktora Delfina to ponad 600 litrów. Wg informacji ze strony Dolsin w 1 m3 mieści się 6500 sztuk pierścieni fi50 w nieuporządkowanej formie. Czyli bioreaktor  wypełniłoby niecałe 4000 szt. 

Jestem skłonny uwierzyć w to co napisał inzh2o, że Delfin daje 1 worek w ilości 500 sztuk. Wydaje mi się, że 150 sztuk będzie miało problem, by pokryć powierzchnię bioreaktora, a wtedy ich praca nie będzie właściwa, bo będą sobie tylko dryfowały po powierzchni.

@Haohmaru - ja też nie chcę być pesymistą, ale są na tym forum osoby, które walczą z tym ustrojstwem posiadającym pierścienie już od zakupu.

----------


## inżH2O

> Haohmaru, a jak to zrobiłeś? Ja chciałem zamówić u nich, to kilkukrotnie nie odpisali na maila. Ja chciałem co prawda mniej tych pierścieni, przecież tyle to Ci się nie zmieści do oczyszczalni...


Poza firmą Dolsin pierścienie Białeckiego robi firma LCS z Gdańska oraz ZPWK z Wrocławia. Może oni coś sprzedadzą. Mogą być z PE (różnica w gęstości jest marginalna).

----------


## Haohmaru

Ja też mam pierścienie od zakupu ale wydaje mi się że jest ich za mało.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam, koledzy chyba przeoczyli mój porzedni post na końcu 15 strony skoro pytają o pierścienie.Obecnie pływa ich u mnie 900szt.Kupiłem w Dolsinie worek czyli 500.Oczyszczalnia chodzi 9 miesiąc bez wybierania osadu ale jest nas tylko 2 osoby. Sciek oczyszczony jest klarowny.Osadu czynnego zawieszonego w toni jest niewiele ale za to pierścienie ładnie nim obrosły. Ma to tę zaletę że osad ten nie flotuje ani mamut go nie wypompuje.Zauważyłem też pewną stabilność tego układu pomimo że miałem gości oraz czasami dużo prania Daleki jestem od tego aby kolegów   namawiać na zastosowanie większej ilości pierścieni bo zdaję sobie sprawę że w każdym przypadku ścieki są inne oraz inna ich ilość .Ponad to mam przepompownie ścieku surowego. U mnie zadziałało, na razie przynajmniej, jak będzie dalej napiszę znowu za kilka miesięcy.Warto byłoby w moim przypadku wymienić kompresor na 60. Aby nie było tak różowo to napiszę jeszcze że spadła wydajność mamutów a to przez zatkane gumki z dziurkami w dole mamutów przez które miało iść powietrze( 8-9 dziurek po 0,5mm).Musiałem te gumy wywalić.


https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/aed74f103b1eb9e2
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/afe5c7b1dafb3ce5
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/08a8a1fffc2e773f

----------


## gorog85

Błędne koło. Kolejny tydzień, osadu przybywa. Niestety, więcej też flotuje,przez co sporo idzie do odbiornika. Obniżenie zasysu nie wyeliminowało problemu. Ewidentnie nie podrywa wszystkiego. Najwięcej idzie przy pierwszym szarpnieciu mamuta. Wywaliłem gumkę z mamuta, ale daje tyle samo co dawał. Teraz pomyślałem, że pompa przylega do ściany dzielącej  osadnik i reaktor. Może gdyby ja dać bliżej środka osadnika zbierałaby lepiej? 



Po ok 15 minutach.

----------


## Haohmaru

Koledzy możecie mi powiedzieć jak zmieniacie te czasy natleniania itd na fabrycznym sterowniku Delfina? Bo u mnie nie mogę znaleźć takich opcji no chyba że macie kod serwisowy jeśli tak to proszę o podanie tego kodu.

----------


## flisak

> Koledzy możecie mi powiedzieć jak zmieniacie te czasy natleniania itd na fabrycznym sterowniku Delfina? Bo u mnie nie mogę znaleźć takich opcji no chyba że macie kod serwisowy jeśli tak to proszę o podanie tego kodu.


To jest tajny kod serwisowy :wink:  Tam nic nie trzeba zmieniać(twierdzi producent) tylko wywalić te do gabecia. Widzę, że jesteś na początku drogi. Dyfuzor rurowy zastosowany w Delfinie nie będzie leżał całkiem na dnie ponieważ dno jest stożkowe. Jak to było u ciebie dyfuzor wsiał? Na pexie?

----------


## flisak

> Błędne koło. Kolejny tydzień, osadu przybywa. Niestety, więcej też flotuje,przez co sporo idzie do odbiornika. Obniżenie zasysu nie wyeliminowało problemu. Ewidentnie nie podrywa wszystkiego. Najwięcej idzie przy pierwszym szarpnieciu mamuta. Wywaliłem gumkę z mamuta, ale daje tyle samo co dawał. Teraz pomyślałem, że pompa przylega do ściany dzielącej  osadnik i reaktor. Może gdyby ja dać bliżej środka osadnika zbierałaby lepiej? 
> 
> 
> 
> Po ok 15 minutach.


Jak tyle masz po 15 min. To wg mnie za dużo osadu masz. Zwiększ odprowadzenie nadmiernego. Moim zdaniem Delfin najlepiej pracuje przy 30% po 30-40 min.

----------


## flisak

Kształtek fabrycznie jest 1 worek. Pszczelarzyk ile płaciłeś za kształtki?

----------


## Haohmaru

Tak dyfuzor wisiał na peksie.
Dosypałem te 150 kształtek i kupuję jeszcze 500 chcę osiągnąć 30 procent wypełnienia reaktora.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam.Za pierścienie zapłaciłem 125 zł za wór oraz 25 za transport. Do kolegi Haohmaru; wydaje  mi się że 500 dodatkowo to max ale spróbować można ,najwyżej się wyłowi.Nie dawaj tego tylko na raz bo się poblokują.Najlepiej 150-200 na początek a później po100 .Dawałem następne dopiero jak poprzednie pokryły się nalotem.Trwało to kilka miesięcy.

----------


## gorog85

> Błędne koło. Kolejny tydzień, osadu przybywa. Niestety, więcej też flotuje,przez co sporo idzie do odbiornika. Obniżenie zasysu nie wyeliminowało problemu. Ewidentnie nie podrywa wszystkiego. Najwięcej idzie przy pierwszym szarpnieciu mamuta. Wywaliłem gumkę z mamuta, ale daje tyle samo co dawał. Teraz pomyślałem, że pompa przylega do ściany dzielącej  osadnik i reaktor. Może gdyby ja dać bliżej środka osadnika zbierałaby lepiej? 
> 
> Załącznik 427921
> 
> Po ok 15 minutach.


Nie dodałem, że to złapane z recyrkulacji. Nie mogę sobie poradzić z flotowaniem osadu. Obniżyłem zasys, wywaliłem gumkę z mamuta, bez efektu. Co robić? Jak już powiedziałem, jeśli po tym wszystkim rozwiązanie problemu sprowadzi się do dołożenia kształtek, skaczę do wtórnego!

----------


## Haohmaru

Dzięki za radę ,myślę że dosypanie pierścieni to najlepszy sposób na poprawienie pracy tej oczyszczalni ,biofilm na kształtkach z tego co wyczytałem w sieci jest kilkukrotnie sprawniejszy w oczyszczaniu ,bardziej odporny na detergenty i  obciążenia ściekami.

----------


## inżH2O

> Dzięki za radę ,myślę że dosypanie pierścieni to najlepszy sposób na poprawienie pracy tej oczyszczalni ,biofilm na kształtkach z tego co wyczytałem w sieci jest kilkukrotnie sprawniejszy w oczyszczaniu ,bardziej odporny na detergenty i  obciążenia ściekami.


Złoże biologiczne ma zalety, które wymieniłeś, ale nie można przesadzić z ilością kształtek, bo można zakłócić doprowadzenie tlenu do każdej kształtki oraz proces samooczyszczania kształtek. Zbyt duży rozrost błony na kształtkach doprowadzi do deficytu tlenowego i zagniwania błony, co dodatkowo będzie zużywało tlen na rozkład obumarłej biomasy - lawinowo skuteczność oczyszczania spadnie. Dlatego trzeba uważać z ilością, po prostu muszą się mieszać - to nie może być stała masa kształtek.

Jednak tą drogą na tym forum nikt nie szedł i myślę, że parę osób (w tym również ja) jest ciekawa efektu dołożenia złoża do Delfina. Trzymam kciuki - daj znać.

----------


## flisak

Też jestem ciekaw rezultatów. Obiecaj, że opiszesz osiągnięcia. :smile:  
Moim zdaniem ten zabieg poprawi działanie ale nie uzdrowi tego badziewia. Wady fabryczne, o których  dywagujemy przez co najmniej 2 lata i 20 stron są niepodważalne. 
Działaj chłopie i dziel się spostrzeżeniami.

----------


## flisak

> Nie dodałem, że to złapane z recyrkulacji. Nie mogę sobie poradzić z flotowaniem osadu. Obniżyłem zasys, wywaliłem gumkę z mamuta, bez efektu. Co robić? Jak już powiedziałem, jeśli po tym wszystkim rozwiązanie problemu sprowadzi się do dołożenia kształtek, skaczę do wtórnego!


Zwiększaj recyrkulację i odprowadzenie nadmiernego. Złap dozowany i sprawdź czy nie dozujesz osadu. Ja tak miałem 2 razy. Jeśli tak to wywieź wstępny.

----------


## reksgildo

> Nie mogę sobie poradzić z flotowaniem osadu. Obniżyłem zasys, wywaliłem gumkę z mamuta, bez efektu. Co robić? Jak już powiedziałem, jeśli po tym wszystkim rozwiązanie problemu sprowadzi się do dołożenia kształtek, skaczę do wtórnego!


U mnie to samo. Ten flotujący osad zapycha mi studnię chłonną. Teraz robię tak, że wywózka wstępnego po 4 miesiącach, wypompowanie studni chłonnej i zalanie jej 20 l perhydrolu. Potem jest spokój do następnej wywózki wstępnego. Zdaję sobie sprawę, ze to rozwiązanie doraźne. Chciałbym spróbować z dołożeniem pierścieni. Na allegro jest paczka 52 sztuki za 10 zł. Wymiary pierścienia 25x25 mm. Jaki wymiar mają oryginalne pierścienie. Czy te z allegro mogły by być? Pozdrawiam towarzyszy broni.

----------


## Haohmaru

Rozmiar fi50 tworzywo PP.
Przy okazji dziękuję kolegom za tajny kod do sterownika

----------


## Alekko

> U mnie to samo. Ten flotujący osad zapycha mi studnię chłonną. Teraz robię tak, że wywózka wstępnego po 4 miesiącach, wypompowanie studni chłonnej i zalanie jej 20 l perhydrolu. Potem jest spokój do następnej wywózki wstępnego. Zdaję sobie sprawę, ze to rozwiązanie doraźne. Chciałbym spróbować z dołożeniem pierścieni. Na allegro jest paczka 52 sztuki za 10 zł. Wymiary pierścienia 25x25 mm. Jaki wymiar mają oryginalne pierścienie. Czy te z allegro mogły by być? Pozdrawiam towarzyszy broni.


Nie wiem jak wygląda przelot w Delfinie pomiędzy komorami i czy ma jąką siatkę, czy może otwory, ale skoro mają firmowe pierścienie dwa razy większe niż 25 x 25mm to sprawdziłbym to, bo bałbym się, czy nie przeleci mi to do kolejnej komory. U siebie też myślałem, aby coś takiego zrobić, ale musiałbym przerabiać syfony, a jej działanie nie wiem, czy by się, aż tak polepszyło. Nie licząc kosztu zakupu pierścieni.

----------


## inżH2O

> Chciałbym spróbować z dołożeniem pierścieni. Na allegro jest paczka 52 sztuki za 10 zł. Wymiary pierścienia 25x25 mm. Jaki wymiar mają oryginalne pierścienie. Czy te z allegro mogły by być?


Im mniejszy pierścień Białeckiego tym ma większą powierzchnię właściwą. Wiec ilość pierścieni fi25 może być mniejsza niż fi50. Z informacji na stronie Dolsin wynika, że fi25 ma 246 m2/m3 natomiast fi50 116 m2/m3. Czyli teoretycznie można dać dwa razy mniej pierścieni fi25.

Oczywiście jest kilka innych aspektów, o których trzeba pamiętać. To o czym wspomniał Alekko, czyli aby kształtki nie przepływały do pozostałych komór, a im mniejsza kształtka, tym łatwiej to zajdzie. Mniejsza kształtka ma mniejsze przestrzenie w strukturze, co powoduje, że łatwiej one zarastają błoną biologiczną (zjawisko niekorzystne). Dlatego im mniejsza kształtka tym samooczyszczanie musi być wydajniejsze (kształtka musi intensywniej się przemieszczać). Natomiast samo przemieszczanie mniejszej kształtki jest łatwiejsze ze względu na opory wynikające z wielkości, co ma znaczenie w Delfinie, ponieważ jest tam dyfuzor rurowy, który ma gorszą skuteczność mieszania niż talerzowy. 

Dlatego uważam, że kształtka fi25 da radę – może jej być mniej, co ułatwi mieszanie całej masy kształtek oraz samo mieszanie będzie łatwiejsze. Tylko trzeba przypilnować by nie emigrowały do wtórnego. Niestety nie pamiętam jaka jest przestrzeń przepływu kształtek w Delfinie i czy 25 się przeciśnie.
Ile tych kształtek? Zarówno przy fi50 i fi25 niestety trzeba metodą prób i błędów. Modelową intensywność mieszania przedstawia film z linku poniżej, gdzie kształtki wypełniają cała objętość bioreaktora i nie ma wyraźnych zastoisk na powierzchni. Z fi 25 szybciej się taki efekt osiągnie.

----------


## gorog85

Przeczytałem, że wynoszenie osadu można zmniejszyć przez ograniczenie nitryfikacji, tj. ograniczenie ilości tlenu w reaktorze. Wrócę do poprzednich ustawień 40/20.

----------


## inżH2O

> Przeczytałem, że wynoszenie osadu można zmniejszyć przez ograniczenie nitryfikacji, tj. ograniczenie ilości tlenu w reaktorze. Wrócę do poprzednich ustawień 40/20.


ZBS Wobeta ma kilka godzin ciągłego napowietrzania i problemu z flotacja osadu nie ma. Tu nie nitryfikajca jest problemem, tylko nieskuteczny system usuwania osadu z osadnika wtórnego. Jak pozbawisz osad tlenu to się mogą zacząć inne kłopoty.

----------


## gorog85

Właśnie zauważyłem, że nie działa odprowadzenie nadmiernego. Mamut smarka na tej pompce rowerowej. Trzeba odprowadzić ręcznie.

----------


## inżH2O

> Tylko dlaczego nie wszystkim flotuje? Kompresor 80,pompa szarpie ostro, co jeszcze można zrobić?.


Nie wszystkim flotuje, bo może nie ma co flotować. 
Inna kwestia to dmuchawa 80ka do napędzania pompy mamutowej. W porównaniu do oryginalnej dmuchawy 40ki na pewno ma większą wydajność, ale nie jest to wzrost o 100%. Proporcja wzrostu siły ssania jest jeszcze mniejsze ze względu na rozkład tej siły po okręgu. 

W początkowym okresie pompa mamutowa zasysa osad z dna osadnika do momentu usunięcia całego osadu w zasięgu ssania. W pozostałym czasie pompuje oczyszczony ściek. Niestety we wszystkich oczyszczalniach przepływowych takie pompowanie powoduje równoczesny przepływ ścieków z bioreaktora do tego samego osadnika (komory połączone hydraulicznie). Jeżeli w bioreaktorze osad nie wysedymentował to podczas wypompowywania osadu z osadnika, równocześnie dopływa do niego osad z bioreaktora i robi się błędne koło. W przypadku słabej skuteczności ssania pompy mamutowej usuwanie osadu może tym sposobem powodować efekt odwrotny do zamierzonego, czyli wzrost ilości osadu we wtórnym! 

Niestety Delfin tego parametru nie dopracował. W przypadku oczyszczalni przepływowych dobre efekty daje stosowanie leja Imhoffa, który bardzo ułatwia usuwanie osadu. W Delfinie widać, że zagadnienie leja Imhoffa znają, jednak jak widać, wprowadzone modyfikacje spowodowały brak skutecznego działania. 

Recyrkulacja osadu z osadnika wtórnego Delfina nie musi być długa, lecz częsta. Ponadto trzeba postarać się rozłożyć siłę ssania na jak największą powierzchnię dna osadnika.

----------


## inżH2O

Nigdy nie testowałem tego pomysłu na Delfinie ale może będzie rozwiązaniem. 

Jeżeli ktoś ma chęć niech do spodu mamuta dołoży trójnik 90 stopni i 2 kawałki rury na kształt odwróconego T. Końce rur musza być koniecznie zatkane korkiem wiec łatwiej to zrobić z typowej rury kanalizacyjnej z kielichem o długości ok 20 cm każda (potrzebna będzie jedna nasuwka). W dolnej części rur trzeba porobić otwory (ale nie centralnie od spodu tylko z lekkim przesunięciem poza oś rury). 

Fabrycznie pompa mamutowa ma otwór o powierzchni ok 0,002 m2, co odpowiada w przybliżeniu 25 otworom o średnicy 1 cm (mniejszych nie ma sensu robić, bo mogą się zatykać). Te otwory należy wykonać proporcjonalnie na całej długości rur po obu stronach, nie zapominając aby wykonać po jednej w każdym korku (jak najniżej). Układ zrobiony z rury DN32 będzie powodował większą siłę ssania w otworach niż wykonany z DN50 ale potrzebna będzie redukcja DN50/32 bezpośrednio nad trójnikiem. 

Taki zasys mamuta włożony poprzecznie do samego dna Delfina powinien rozłożyć siłę ssania na większą część dna osadnika.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Właśnie zauważyłem, że nie działa odprowadzenie nadmiernego. Mamut smarka na tej pompce rowerowej. Trzeba odprowadzić ręcznie.


Czy masz jeszcze oryginalne elektrozawory (takie białe typ "pralkowy")? Jeżeli tak to sprawdź, czy nie puszczają gdzieś powietrza bokiem, co powoduje spadek wydajności pompy mamutowej.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Nigdy nie testowałem tego pomysłu na Delfinie ale może będzie rozwiązaniem. 
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś ma chęć niech do spodu mamuta dołoży trójnik 90 stopni i 2 kawałki rury na kształt odwróconego T. Końce rur musza być koniecznie zatkane korkiem wiec łatwiej to zrobić z typowej rury kanalizacyjnej z kielichem o długości ok 20 cm każda (potrzebna będzie jedna nasuwka). W dolnej części rur trzeba porobić otwory (ale nie centralnie od spodu tylko z lekkim przesunięciem poza oś rury). 
> 
> Fabrycznie pompa mamutowa ma otwór o powierzchni ok 0,002 m2, co odpowiada w przybliżeniu 25 otworom o średnicy 1 cm (mniejszych nie ma sensu robić, bo mogą się zatykać). Te otwory należy wykonać proporcjonalnie na całej długości rur po obu stronach, nie zapominając aby wykonać po jednej w każdym korku (jak najniżej). Układ zrobiony z rury DN32 będzie powodował większą siłę ssania w otworach niż wykonany z DN50 ale potrzebna będzie redukcja DN50/32 bezpośrednio nad trójnikiem. 
> 
> Taki zasys mamuta włożony poprzecznie do samego dna Delfina powinien rozłożyć siłę ssania na większą część dna osadnika.


Czytąjąc ten pomysł - ma to teoretyczny sens. Osadnik wtórny w Delfinie ma zakamarki gdzie ten osad może faktycznie się zbierać. Jakby to rozwiązało problem - będzie to niedrogi sposób. Ten zasys musi być z  DN32, bo dwie rury DN50 wytracą przepływ.

----------


## gorog85

Dziury mają być lekko przesunięte; czy wiercic po obu stronach, tj. od strony przegrody i od strony leja osadnika? Tam jest jeszcze mamut do nadmiernego, nie wiem czy to się zmieści.

----------


## inżH2O

> Dziury mają być lekko przesunięte; czy wiercic po obu stronach, tj. od strony przegrody i od strony leja osadnika? Tam jest jeszcze mamut do nadmiernego, nie wiem czy to się zmieści.


Od strony przegrody osad też się zbiera i jego również trzeba usunąć. Oryginalnie mamut od nadmiernego jest wyżej i jeżeli nie został obniżony, to powinno wejść. Jeżeli masz obniżony, to można go przerobić wykorzystując kolano 45 stopni ustawione w keirunku od przegrody, na samym dole poniżej serca pompy + kawałek rury i znów będzie przy dnie, tylko obok i nie powinno kolidować.

----------


## gorog85

Szerokość płaskiej części dna to 60 cm. Długość ssącego elementu zrobię na 50 cm. Dzięki, w weekend wrzucę foty. Zsynchronizowałem recyrkulację z napowietrzaniem. W dzień 50/10 (recyrkulacja co 30 minut, start w momencie startu reaktora), noc 40/20.

----------


## Haohmaru

Witam dziś dosypałem pierścienie pływa ich 1000szt  mieszają się bo słychać jak się tłuką w reaktorze zostało mi jeszcze 250 szt pierscieni poczekam z dosypaniem   ich najpierw muszę poobserwować prace reaktora.
Dotychczasowe modyfikacje: obniżenie dyfuzora na dno,dosypanie pierscieni,zmiana czasu natleniania dzien:60-20
Noc:35-25
Recyrkulacja z wtòrnego do reaktora: 30s co 30min
Recyrkulacja z wtòrnego do wstępnego 45s co 12h.
Teraz czekam na efekty

----------


## reksgildo

> zmiana czasu natleniania dzien:60-20
> Noc:35-25
> Recyrkulacja z wtòrnego do reaktora: 30s co 30min
> Recyrkulacja z wtòrnego do wstępnego 45s co 12h.
> Teraz czekam na efekty


Podpowiesz jak to zmienić?. Ja na razie obniżyłem mamuty i wywaliłem te gumowe membrany. W sobotę wywiozłem wstępny i połowę wtórnego przepompowałem do wstępnego. Do reaktora więc nie napływa nic od soboty. W reaktorze pojawiła się biała piana to dobry objaw czy zły, nie wiem bo pierwszy raz taka piana się wytworzyła

----------


## Haohmaru

> Podpowiesz jak to zmienić?. Ja na razie obniżyłem mamuty i wywaliłem te gumowe membrany. W sobotę wywiozłem wstępny i połowę wtórnego przepompowałem do wstępnego. Do reaktora więc nie napływa nic od soboty. W reaktorze pojawiła się biała piana to dobry objaw czy zły, nie wiem bo pierwszy raz taka piana się wytworzyła


na priv masz widomość  :wink:

----------


## gorog85

Wydajność mamuta nieco spadła. Prawdopodobnie przez zwężkę na trójniku. Na efekty trzeba zaczekać. Mniej dziurek wywierciłem od strony przegrody.

----------


## reksgildo

Panowie, chciałbym prosić o radę. Zauważyłem jedną rzecz, że po opróżnieniu wstępnego, kiedy spada poziom w reaktorze w ciągu jednej doby pojawia się biała piana. Kolega  Haohmaru napisał mi że jest to objaw tworzenia się osadu. Wtedy też kształtki w reaktorze się przemieszczają podczas pracy dmuchawy. Kiedy tylko wstępny dopełni się i podniesie się poziom w reaktorze, piana znika i kształtki w reaktorze pływają po górze bez ruchu podczas pracy dmuchawy. Domyślam się że jest za słaby strumień powietrza z dyfuzora. Wyjąłem go i przeczyściłem wkładając podczas pracy dmuchawy do wanny z czystą wodą ale nic to nie dało. W takiej sytuacji dosypanie kształtek mija się z celem. I teraz pytanie. Czy ten objaw to rzeczywiście słabe napowietrzanie? Czy to wina kompresora (czytałem tutaj że najlepiej wymienić go na mocniejszy) czy dyfuzora? Czy po drodze między kompresorem a dyfuzorem są jakieś zawory, membrany które mogą powodować taką sytuację? Zarzekałem się że wywalę w kosmos to dziadostwo ale mam w tym roku inne wydatki nie znajdę 10 tys na nową oczyszczalnię, więc próbuję jakoś to ratować.

----------


## Haohmaru

> Panowie, chciałbym prosić o radę. Zauważyłem jedną rzecz, że po opróżnieniu wstępnego, kiedy spada poziom w reaktorze w ciągu jednej doby pojawia się biała piana. Kolega  Haohmaru napisał mi że jest to objaw tworzenia się osadu. Wtedy też kształtki w reaktorze się przemieszczają podczas pracy dmuchawy. Kiedy tylko wstępny dopełni się i podniesie się poziom w reaktorze, piana znika i kształtki w reaktorze pływają po górze bez ruchu podczas pracy dmuchawy. Domyślam się że jest za słaby strumień powietrza z dyfuzora. Wyjąłem go i przeczyściłem wkładając podczas pracy dmuchawy do wanny z czystą wodą ale nic to nie dało. W takiej sytuacji dosypanie kształtek mija się z celem. I teraz pytanie. Czy ten objaw to rzeczywiście słabe napowietrzanie? Czy to wina kompresora (czytałem tutaj że najlepiej wymienić go na mocniejszy) czy dyfuzora? Czy po drodze między kompresorem a dyfuzorem są jakieś zawory, membrany które mogą powodować taką sytuację? Zarzekałem się że wywalę w kosmos to dziadostwo ale mam w tym roku inne wydatki nie znajdę 10 tys na nową oczyszczalnię, więc próbuję jakoś to ratować.


Ewidentnie masz coś z napowietrzaniem u mnie obecnie pływa 1150szt kształtek i się mieszają na fabrycznej pompce ,stawiam że masz mebrany do wymiany lub zagięty przewòd doprowadzający powietrze do dyfuzora.

----------


## gorog85

Możesz sprawdzić, czy nie idzie część powietrza przez nieszczelny zawór na któregoś mamuta.

----------


## reksgildo

> Ewidentnie masz coś z napowietrzaniem u mnie obecnie pływa 1150szt kształtek i się mieszają na fabrycznej pompce ,stawiam że masz mebrany do wymiany lub zagięty przewòd doprowadzający powietrze do dyfuzora.


Dzięki za zainteresowanie. Przewód nie jest zagięty. Możesz mnie oświecić gdzie znajdę jakiś rysunek gdzie te membrany są i jak je wymienić. Znalazłem na stronie http://yasunaga.pl  że części zamienne to blok komory i filtr. Czy o to chodzi? Gorog85 jak to sprawdzić? Chyba flisak pisał kiedyś że te zawory to słaby punkt. Jak to wymienić?

----------


## gorog85

Odepnij przewód doprowadzający powietrze do mamuta i sprawdź podczas pracy dmuchawy, czy nie daje powietrza na mamut.

----------


## Haohmaru

> Wydajność mamuta nieco spadła. Prawdopodobnie przez zwężkę na trójniku. Na efekty trzeba zaczekać. Mniej dziurek wywierciłem od strony przegrody.


Kolego i jak z tą przròbką mamuta zdaje egzamin?

----------


## gorog85

Osadu z pewnością pobiera więcej, natomiast wciąż flotuje. Przedwczoraj zmniejszyłem czas recyrkulacji z 30 sek do 20 sek, co 30 minut. To przyniosło poprawę, flotuje mniej. Po 20 sek z mamuta leciała już "biała"woda powodując napływ osadu z powrotem do wtórnego, tak mi się wydaje. Teraz zawraca tylko 20 sek, ale w tym czasie leci faktycznie osad (ok. 40% w recyrkulacie)

----------


## Haohmaru

> Osadu z pewnością pobiera więcej, natomiast wciąż flotuje. Przedwczoraj zmniejszyłem czas recyrkulacji z 30 sek do 20 sek, co 30 minut. To przyniosło poprawę, flotuje mniej. Po 20 sek z mamuta leciała już "biała"woda powodując napływ osadu z powrotem do wtórnego, tak mi się wydaje. Teraz zawraca tylko 20 sek, ale w tym czasie leci faktycznie osad (ok. 40% w recyrkulacie)


U mnie natomiast kształtki  zaczynają obrastać błoną ale osadu jak nie było tak nie ma w sobotę jadę do oczyszczalni gminnej po osad i spròbuję zaszczepić.

----------


## gorog85

Jeśli nie naprawisz recyrkulacji, to niestety skończy się najprawdopodobniej jak u mnie i kolegi Flisaka. Daj znać jak postępy z kształtkami.

----------


## Haohmaru

> Jeśli nie naprawisz recyrkulacji, to niestety skończy się najprawdopodobniej jak u mnie i kolegi Flisaka.


Mògłbyś podać wymiary tej przeròbki mamuta?

----------


## gorog85

48 cm całość.
30 cm ma dłuższa część.

----------


## reksgildo

> Odepnij przewód doprowadzający powietrze do mamuta i sprawdź podczas pracy dmuchawy, czy nie daje powietrza na mamut.


Daje na ten od recyrkulacji do reaktora. Gdzie te zawory są, gdzie je kupić i jak się zabrać za wymianę?

----------


## gorog85

No widzisz. W serwisie powiedzą Ci, że poruszałeś dyfuzor i spowodowałeś różnicę ciśnień, ale i tak potrzebne są badania ścieku, także ten krok pomiń. Ja zaworów nie wymieniałem, bo recyrkulacja idzie mi na osobnym kompresorze.
Ciekawostka. Kilka dni temu kupiłem kostki do WC biokreta z enzymami wspomagającymi oczyszczalnie. Wrzuca się do spłukczki. Woda leci niebieska. Myślałem, że WC to mały % w udziale ścieku, tymczasem woda w oczyszczalni jest koloru morskiego.

----------


## Haohmaru

> 48 cm całość.
> 30 cm ma dłuższa część.


Kolego czy możesz powiedzieć jak wygląda demontaż mamuta do reaktora?
Oba mamuty są połączone czy można demontować pojedyńczo?

----------


## inżH2O

> Ciekawostka. Kilka dni temu kupiłem kostki do WC biokreta z enzymami wspomagającymi oczyszczalnie. Wrzuca się do spłuczki. Woda leci niebieska. Myślałem, że WC to mały % w udziale ścieku, tymczasem woda w oczyszczalni jest koloru morskiego.


Z kostkami wrzucanymi do zbiornika na wodę sedesu byłbym ostrożny. Taka forma produktu powoduje, że robi się nasycony roztwór chemiczny. W momencie uruchomienia spłuczki wypływa on w ilości od 6 do 10 litrów (w przypadku spłuczek z funkcją eco – 2-4 litry). W weekend  takiego roztworu idzie do oczyszczalni całkiem pokaźna ilość.

Jestem dość sceptyczny co do opisów producentów typu „_z enzymami wspomagającymi oczyszczalnie_”. Wg karty charakterystyki jest jedna wzmianka o nich, w składzie wymienione nie są. Sam skład niewiele się różni od typowej kostki tego samego producenta (głównie ma mniej kompozycji zapachowych i nie ma węglanu sodu, którego była niewielka ilość). Produkt w dalszym ciągu zawiera ostrzeżenie, że działa drażniąco na skórę i szkodliwie na organizmy wodne.

----------


## gorog85

Każdy mamut ma wpięty przewód powietrzny. Na dole są złączone listwą dystansującą. Trzeba je wyciągnąć razem.

Co do kostek inzH2O chyba się zgodzę, osadu jest mniej i czuć z oczyszczalni zapach tej kostki.

----------


## Haohmaru

Osad z oczyszczalni gminnej wlany mamut przerobiłem tak jak kolega gorog85 smok mamuta przywiera do dna wtòrnego  ładnie szarpie osad ,aha wywaliłem też te gumowe mebrany w sercu pomp i poprawiło się ssanie.

----------


## gorog85

Zmniejszyłem cykl napowietrzania na 40/20 i rozbiłem dozowanie na 30 sek co 30 minut (było 60s/60min). Powód taki, że dłuższe dozowanie powodowało oderwanie osadu i wymywanie go do odbiornika, jak przy gwałtownym zrzucie.
Przełożyło się to na brak flotacji we wtórnym.

----------


## Haohmaru

> Zmniejszyłem cykl napowietrzania na 40/20 i rozbiłem dozowanie na 30 sek co 30 minut (było 60s/60min). Powód taki, że dłuższe dozowanie powodowało oderwanie osadu i wymywanie go do odbiornika, jak przy gwałtownym zrzucie.
> Przełożyło się to na brak flotacji we wtórnym.


Możesz powiedzieć po jakim czasie osad osiąga "dojrzałość"?

----------


## inżH2O

> Możesz powiedzieć po jakim czasie osad osiąga "dojrzałość"?


W przypadku rozpoczęcia eksploatacji oczyszczalni osad czynny namnaża się ok 3-4 tygodni (jest to tzw. czas wpracowania). Oczywiście jest sporo czynników na to wpływających. 

Jeżeli wprowadzacie zmiany do oczyszczalni, w której jakiś osad czynny był, pozytywne efekty wprowadzonych zmian powinny być widoczne w ciągu 2 tygodni. Oczywiście najważniejszym wskaźnikiem jest klarowny odpływ.

----------


## flisak

Chyba, że zmienianym parametrem jest np. odprowadzenie nadmiernego. W takim przypadku po 2 tygodniach może już go nie być. :wink: 
Ja wywiozłem w sobotę wstępny, bo znowu dozowałem osady.

 Wczoraj przerobiłem swoje dziadostwo na SBR. Przerobiłem pompę dozującą dając na ssaniu zaślepkę i wiercąc otwory fi 4,5 w rurce powyżej korka. Pozostałe 2 mamuty przerzuciłem do reaktora. Do osadu nadmiernego bez modyfikacji a do odprowadzenia oczyszczonego zmodyfikowałem podobnie jak dozujący. Z tą różnicą, że na ssaniu nie dawałem zaślepki tylko została otwarta pcv50. Oczywiście zaślepiłem połączanie 2 i 3 komory. Makabryczna operacja, Wypłukałem wtórny. Dopełniłem reaktor ponieważ po zaślepieniu połączenia można podnieść poziom. 
Program to:
- dozowanie 50sek. - ok.25l.
- napowietrzanie/postój - 30/15min.
- napowietrzanie/postój - 30/33min.
- odprowadzenie oczyszczonego - 55 sek.

----------


## gorog85

No to teraz pojechałeś na całego. Czy efekty oczyszczania w poprzedniej wersji były niezadowalające?

----------


## flisak

> No to teraz pojechałeś na całego. Czy efekty oczyszczania w poprzedniej wersji były niezadowalające?


Było nieźle ale trochę mętny był oczyszczony. Myślę, że to był efekt mieszania 2 i 3 komory podczas dozowania.  Zobaczymy co teraz będzie.

----------


## reksgildo

> Wczoraj przerobiłem swoje dziadostwo na SBR.


Możesz podać koszt, oczywiście nie obejmujący Twojej wiedzy, zdolności i pracy

----------


## flisak

Koszt tej ostatniej modyfikacji jest niewielki, bo tylko kształtki 50pcv poszły na przeróbkę pomp. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Już pojawiają się schody w postaci doboru dawki ścieku. Za duża dawka to w dzień przepełniony reaktor a w nocy spadek poziomu w rektorze w skutek spadku wydajności mamuta dozującego. Za mała dawka to przepełniony wstępny  i przelewanie przelewem awaryjnym do reaktora. Przydałby się chyba dodatkowy wstępny. Pozwoliłoby to wybieranie dzisiejszego wstępnego do niższych poziomów.

----------


## reksgildo

> Koszt tej ostatniej modyfikacji jest niewielki, bo tylko kształtki 50pcv poszły na przeróbkę pomp. .


Chodziło mi o koszt za wszystkie modyfikacje które wprowadziłeś - wymiana kompresora itd. Ja jestem umówiony z przedstawicielem Wobetu, zobaczę co mi powie

----------


## flisak

> Chodziło mi o koszt za wszystkie modyfikacje które wprowadziłeś - wymiana kompresora itd. Ja jestem umówiony z przedstawicielem Wobetu, zobaczę co mi powie


Teraz to trudno policzyć ale myślę, że tak między 2 a 3 tysiące trzeba liczyć. A co tam przedstawiciel powiedział?

----------


## reksgildo

> A co tam przedstawiciel powiedział?


Przyjechał w umówionym dniu o umówionej godzinie. Oprócz Wobetu montują Kingspana i Grafa One2clean. Kingspan za drogi. Grafa odrzuciłem po opiniach kolegów z forum. Zaproponował Wobet ZBS 4C. Na jesień jak dozbieram kasy to ruszam z wymianą. Nie mam już siły do "delfinka"

----------


## Haohmaru

A może producent tych oczyszczalni wreszcie by zabrał głos na tym forum bo nie wierzę że nie śledzą tego tematu.
Delfin czekamy!

----------


## flisak

> Przyjechał w umówionym dniu o umówionej godzinie. Oprócz Wobetu montują Kingspana i Grafa One2clean. Kingspan za drogi. Grafa odrzuciłem po opiniach kolegów z forum. Zaproponował Wobet ZBS 4C. Na jesień jak dozbieram kasy to ruszam z wymianą. Nie mam już siły do "delfinka"


A co mówił o tym ustrojstwie co masz? Rozumiem, że Wobet to SBR? A jak to cenowo wychodzi Wobet i Biorock?

----------


## reksgildo

> A co mówił o tym ustrojstwie co masz? Rozumiem, że Wobet to SBR? A jak to cenowo wychodzi Wobet i Biorock?


Na temat konkurencji się nie wypowiada. Powiedział, ze słyszał o tych problemach kilka razy. Miałem ofertę na BIOROCKA w 2018 roku. Reaktor ECOROCK 700 bez osadnika wstępnego był 800 zł droższy od ZBS4-C. Cena z transportem i bez rozładunku. Montaż we własnym zakresie. Osadnik z Castoramy 2000l za ok 2000 zł. Więc w sumie 2800 zł drożej. Chciałbym oczyszczalnię z montażem, żeby było gdzie się zwrócić przy kłopotach. Chociaż patrząc na to co jest teraz z Delfinem różnie może być. Mam tylko nadzieję, że tak jak Wobet podszedł do jednego z kolegów z forum to jest to ich standardowe działanie.

----------


## reksgildo

> A może producent tych oczyszczalni wreszcie by zabrał głos na tym forum bo nie wierzę że nie śledzą tego tematu.
> Delfin czekamy!


Nie wierzę. Nie ma tam osób które chciałyby pomóc. Miałem wątpliwą przyjemność rozmowy z technologiem Delfina. Dobrze ze była to rozmowa telefoniczna bo nie wiem jakby się to skończyło. Miałem też wizytę serwisanta który ma autoryzację. Facet naprawdę chciał pomóc lecz cudotwórcą nie jest. Jak pisali tu koledzy ta oczyszczalnia jest źle zaprojektowana i tylko pytanie czy męczyć się jak kolega flisak czy wymienić na inną póki jeszcze odbiornik działa. Temat powstał ponad dwa lata temu i jak napisałeś na pewno ktoś od nich to czyta. Jednak nie przejmują sie tym i nadal wciskają ludziom to g...no. Głównie przez kontrakty z dofinansowaniem gmin. Choć jak czytałem tu na forum jeden z kolegów dostał ofertę na Delfina za 15 tys zł.

----------


## gorog85

Czy panowie, którzy dołożyli kształtek mają już jakieś efekty?

----------


## Haohmaru

> Czy panowie, którzy dołożyli kształtek mają już jakieś efekty?


U mnie pływa 1150szt, te 650 dosypanych dopiero zaczyna obrastać błoną z wnioskami trzeba jeszcze zaczekać.

----------


## Marcin1000

> Przyjechał w umówionym dniu o umówionej godzinie. Oprócz Wobetu montują Kingspana i Grafa One2clean. Kingspan za drogi. Grafa odrzuciłem po opiniach kolegów z forum. Zaproponował Wobet ZBS 4C. Na jesień jak dozbieram kasy to ruszam z wymianą. Nie mam już siły do "delfinka"


A rozmawiałeś może, z ludźmi z Wobet-u w sprawie dopasowania oczyszczalni. Jeżeli są skłonni do pomocy może coś doradzą. Mam wrażenie, że niektórzy instalatorzy oferują rozwiązania tak żeby wpasować się nie koniecznie w potrzeby klienta tylko w to ile wydaje mu się że powinien wydać, a to nie zawsze kończy się dobrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## reksgildo

> A rozmawiałeś może, z ludźmi z Wobet-u w sprawie dopasowania oczyszczalni. Jeżeli są skłonni do pomocy może coś doradzą.


Tak rozmawiałem. Rozmawialiśmy o tym ile osób mieszka, jak często jesteśmy poza domem. Myślałem o ZBS6-C ale oni doradzili "czwórkę"

----------


## gorog85

Któryś z kolegów pytał mnie o zdjęcia mamuta dozującego. Korzystając z okazji, że go wyciągałem w celu założenia siatki filtrującej (przy obniżeniu poziomu ścieku zdarzało się, że zassał zawiesinę z powierzchni) załączam zdjęcia.
 

Jako ciekawostka: serwis delfina na moje pytanie, dlaczego nie dali dozowania powiedział z dumą, że to celowo, bo tam gdzie jest dozowanie to się pompy zapychają  :wink:

----------


## Alekko

> Nie wierzę. Nie ma tam osób które chciałyby pomóc. Miałem wątpliwą przyjemność rozmowy z technologiem Delfina. Dobrze ze była to rozmowa telefoniczna bo nie wiem jakby się to skończyło. Miałem też wizytę serwisanta który ma autoryzację. Facet naprawdę chciał pomóc lecz cudotwórcą nie jest. Jak pisali tu koledzy ta oczyszczalnia jest źle zaprojektowana i tylko pytanie czy męczyć się jak kolega flisak czy wymienić na inną póki jeszcze odbiornik działa. Temat powstał ponad dwa lata temu i jak napisałeś na pewno ktoś od nich to czyta. Jednak nie przejmują sie tym i nadal wciskają ludziom to g...no. Głównie przez kontrakty z dofinansowaniem gmin. Choć jak czytałem tu na forum jeden z kolegów dostał ofertę na Delfina za 15 tys zł.


Nie wiem skąd macie oferty na oczyszczalnie Delfina po 15 tysi, skoro ostatnio płacą za nie 19,5 tysia. Jest o tym artykuł w wyborczej, link poniżej

http://kielce.wyborcza.pl/kielce/1,4...Redirects=true

Będzie kolejne ponad 100 nie działających oczyszczalni Delfina, więc wasze na forum nie robią na nich różnicy - gdy producent ma do w d.....

----------


## gorog85

Oby warunkiem przetargu były określone normy minimalne ścieku oczyszczonego. Oby ktoś to potem sprawdził.

----------


## Alekko

Co z tego że tam są minimalne wartości ścieków oczyszczonych. Tego nikt nie będzie sprawdzał, bo jak wyjdzie źle to gmina odda szmal z dofinansowanie. Wiadomo, że nie. Jakby co to i tak wina mieszkańców, bo złe ścieki leją i się Delfin z swoim wywinie. Nie wiem po co oni to robią

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Nie wiem skąd macie oferty na oczyszczalnie Delfina po 15 tysi, skoro ostatnio płacą za nie 19,5 tysia. Jest o tym artykuł w wyborczej, link poniżej
> 
> http://kielce.wyborcza.pl/kielce/1,4...Redirects=true
> 
> Będzie kolejne ponad 100 nie działających oczyszczalni Delfina, więc wasze na forum nie robią na nich różnicy - gdy producent ma do w d.....


Alekko to jest artykuł z 2013 roku.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Oby warunkiem przetargu były określone normy minimalne ścieku oczyszczonego. Oby ktoś to potem sprawdził.





> Co z tego że tam są minimalne wartości ścieków oczyszczonych. Tego nikt nie będzie sprawdzał, bo jak wyjdzie źle to gmina odda szmal z dofinansowanie. Wiadomo, że nie. Jakby co to i tak wina mieszkańców, bo złe ścieki leją i się Delfin z swoim wywinie. Nie wiem po co oni to robią


Spełnienie wymagań przepisów w zakresie oczyszczania musi być spełnione obowiązkowo i w zasadzie jest to wskazane w każdym przetargu związanym z przydomówkami. Niestety jest to słabiutko sprawdzane przez gminy. Podejście zdecydowanej większości użytkowników u których wybudowano oczyszczalnie w ramach przetargu jest na zasadzie "nie ruszam, bo przez 5 lat to jest gminne". Użytkownik nie wnika, dopóki oczyszczalnia "działa", a z jego punktu widzenia oznacza to, że nie śmierdzi lub nie wylewa się deklem. Jakość ścieków nie ma dla niego znaczenia.

A gmina? Urzędnik ma sporo swojej roboty by wnikać, czy oczyszczalnie działają, tym bardziej jeżeli nie ma zgłoszeń od użytkowników. A kłopoty najczęściej sie pojawiają już po gwarancji wykonawcy, który wygrał przetarg i za chwilę oczyszczalnia przechodzi na własność dla użytkownika, bo kończy się wymagany okres 5 lat od dofinansowania. Przed wyborami samorządowymi coś niecoś drga. Najczęściej w przypadku zgłoszeń do gminy, użytkownik słyszy, że źle użytkuje oczyszczalnię, czyli nie wiadomo "czy robi złą kupę", czy stosuje za dużo proszku do prania albo inny argument z całej listy gotowych zarzutów wskazanych przez producenta (no przecież winy oczyszczalni być nie może, bo ona ma "papiery").

I tak sobie żyjemy w tym naszym pięknym kraju zalewani ściekami z "certyfikowanych" oczyszczalni. Pierwszym organem upoważnionym do kontroli przydomówek w ramach ochrony środowiska jest gmina. Ta sama, która ogłosiła przetarg. Jak jest po odbiorze, to jest tak jak pisze Alekko, gmina boi się utraty dofinansowania, bo warunek dofinansowania, czyli skuteczność oczyszczania nie jest spełniony. Jak jest po gwarancji, to tematy sa zamiatane pod dywan albo zwala się na poprzedniego wojta. WIOŚ nie wnika, bo o niczym nie wie. Jakby WIOŚ zaczął kontrolować co wypływa z przydomówek, to by miał roboty na najbliższą dekadę.

----------


## gorog85

Problemem w dozowaniu jest załozenie, że ilość dobowa ścieku jest stała. Przy mojej konstrukcji zasysanie odbywa się aż do poziomu, na którym ten element zasysający się znajduje, tj. połowa wysokości zbiornika. Ciężko to wyważyć. Zamierzam podnieść zasys wyżej i filtr z siatki obłozyć włókniną do wysokości zasysu. Wtedy będzie dozować albo ściek bez zawiesiny (odfiltruje włóknina) albo ściek napływający spod elementu zasysającego. Jeśli dopływ ścieku będzie mniejszy, to mamut przestanie pompować, gdy zasys będzie powyżej lustra. Nie trzeba będzie kontrolować poziomu ścieku w osadniku.

Kolejny mankament to ciągle flotujący osad. Myślę nad dołożeniem czwartego już mamuta, który będzie zbierał osad z powierzchni i zawracał do reaktora.

----------


## gorog85

Czy ktoś ma pomysł, dlaczego osad flotuje? Nie ma go praktycznie w zawracanym, natomiast odrywa się całymi płatami i pływa na powierzchni wtórnego. Recyrkulacja zasysa z dna, widać to po kolorze zawracanej cieczy, ale osadu w niej prawie nie ma. Ostatecznie mogę dołożyć mamuta zbierającego osad z powierzchni, ale to nie rozwiązuje przyczyny problemu, tylko efekt.

----------


## flisak

Podobno jedną z przyczyn może być przetlenienie. U mnie właśnie też zaczął flotować. Zmniejszyłem napowietrzanie o 20%. Może być też zastary osad. Ile masz w reaktorze? Jak powyżej 30% to zwiększ odprowadzenie nadmiernego.

----------


## gorog85

W reaktorze bardzo mało. Też stawiam na zbyt dużą ilość tlenu. Redukuję.

----------


## flisak

Jak często masz recyrkulację? Daj tak często aby b=nie zdążył wyflotować.

----------


## gorog85

Będę wymieniał dyfuzor. Zamierzam kupić talerzowy:
Średnica 270 mm
Powierzchnia czynna: 370cm²
Wydajność: 1 - 5 m³/h
Zastanawiam się, czy mozna go będzie zainstalować przy pełnym reaktorze. Chodzi o poziomowanie, aby pracował powierzchnią skierowaną ku górze.

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam po roku użytkowania delfina.Wybrałem właśnie osad( szambelan gminny 80zł wraz z myciem pod ciśnieniem ). Jakieś 2 miesiące temu zauważyłem zmętnienie ścieku we wtórnym i  słaby ruch kształtek w reaktorze . Winnym okazał się dyfuzor który wyjąłem i wyczyściłem. Ściek oczyszczony zaczął wyglądać nieco lepiej. Po wybraniu osadu zainstalowałem nową dmuchawę secoh jdk60 .Od razu widać było różnicę woda w reaktorze zbrązowiała , prawdopodobnie osad zalegał na dnie i nie brał udziału w procesie tym bardziej że mam podwójną ilość kształtek.Po dwóch tygodniach działania nowej dmuchawy mam osadu jak nigdy dotąd, mamut   pompujący osad z wtórnego też działa lepiej.Ściek oczyszczony czyściutki ale pojawiło się flotowanie osadu we wtórnym.Na razie ustawiłem zawracanie z wtórnego co30min.Zobaczymy co będzie.
Kolego gorog85 Też mam zamiar zakupić taki dyfuzor talerzowy bo ten co jest wisi nad dnem. Jak znajdziesz rozwiązanie jak go umieścić to napisz.
Jeszcze co do dmuchaw, powątpiewałem jak czysteśrodowisko pisał na początku tego wątku że fabryczna dmuchawa jest za mała i działa dobrze w warunkach optymalnych.Wystarczyło trochę szlamu na dyfuzorze i klapa.

----------


## gorog85

Jeśli się mylę, poprawcie koledzy, ale wydaje mi się, że dopuszczalnym jest, by dyfuzor był nieco powyżej dna. Osad z dna reaktora, nawet nie poderwany przez dmuchawę i tak wyląduje w osadniku wtórnym. Ważne, by po recyrkulacji nastąpiło napowietrzanie. Z tego, co zauważyłem w zbs chyba też dyfuzor nie leży na dnie. Ja do napowietrzania używam dmuchawy fabrycznej, a dyfuzor faktycznie ma tendencje do zaszlamiania. Stąd pomyślałem, że taniej bedzie kupić dyfuzor talerzowy, niż nową dmuchawę. Flotowanie osadu załatwię jak opisałem wyżej, tj. do wtórnego właduję mamuta, który będzie zasysał tuż spod powierzchni i wrzucał do osadnika 2.

----------


## flisak

> Jeśli się mylę, poprawcie koledzy, ale wydaje mi się, że dopuszczalnym jest, by dyfuzor był nieco powyżej dna. Osad z dna reaktora, nawet nie poderwany przez dmuchawę i tak wyląduje w osadniku wtórnym. Ważne, by po recyrkulacji nastąpiło napowietrzanie. Z tego, co zauważyłem w zbs chyba też dyfuzor nie leży na dnie. Ja do napowietrzania używam dmuchawy fabrycznej, a dyfuzor faktycznie ma tendencje do zaszlamiania. Stąd pomyślałem, że taniej bedzie kupić dyfuzor talerzowy, niż nową dmuchawę. Flotowanie osadu załatwię jak opisałem wyżej, tj. do wtórnego właduję mamuta, który będzie zasysał tuż spod powierzchni i wrzucał do osadnika 2.


Nie bardzo rozumiem jak osad zalegający na dnie w reaktorze ma wylądować we wtórnym? Według teorii ten osad zalegający będzie zagniwał.

----------


## flisak

Ja dzisiaj pobawiłem się z sondą tlenową i moim SBR made by Flisak. Otrzymane wyniki wskazują, że po zadozowaniu porcji surowego i napowietrzaniu 40min mam ok 2,6 mg O2. Następnie po wyłączeniu ok 5 min. jest już tylko 0,4 mg. Po 10 min. 0,05mg. Następnie zapowietrzam 10 min i mam 2,6-3,0 mg. Potem sedymentuję 40min. i odprowadzam oczyszczony z reaktora. Co myślicie koledzy o takiej sekwencji?

----------


## flisak

A co taka cisza nastała? Czyżby skończyły się problemy? Ja dzisiaj zauważyłem, że mamy w mieście kolejnego przedstawiciela naszej ulubionej firmy. Czyli jest rozwój. Ciekawe ile jeszcze ludzi to kupi.

----------


## gorog85

Zauważyłem to już kilka tygodni temu. Temat się wyczerpał, ale nie problem. Ludzie zaczęli eksperymenty, ale nie podzielili się już efektami. Jak u Ciebie po przeróbce na sbr?

----------


## flisak

> Zauważyłem to już kilka tygodni temu. Temat się wyczerpał, ale nie problem. Ludzie zaczęli eksperymenty, ale nie podzielili się już efektami. Jak u Ciebie po przeróbce na sbr?


Jest lepiej choć mogło by być jeszcze lepiej. Teraz największy problem to za mały wstępny. Szczególnie jak są goście to idzie przelewem a wtedy to już nie ma mowy o oczyszczaniu. Aktualnie jestem po wywiezieniu wstępnego i odbudowuję osad.

A może ktoś opisze próby z dyfuzorem 270 i z dosypywaniem kształtek?

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Witam, dyfuzor został na razie fabryczny bo jest nieźle, kształtek 1000 szt. dmuchawa secoh 60, ustawienia napowietrzania fabryczne. Po wymianie dmuchawy miałem flotowanie osadu którego zrobiło się bardzo dużo .Zwiększyłem wtedy do 2 razy na dobę usuwanie nadmiernego.Obecnie wszystko się ustabilizowało ,woda we wtórnym brązowa ale przezroczysta.
<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2fd42607a5de8d1f" target="_blank"><img src="https://images90.fotosik.pl/237/2fd42607a5de8d1fmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2fd42607a5de8d1f" target="_blank"><img src="https://images90.fotosik.pl/237/2fd42607a5de8d1fmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>
<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2fd42607a5de8d1f" target="_blank"><img src="https://images90.fotosik.pl/237/2fd42607a5de8d1fmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

----------


## pszczelarzyk

Poprawione linki do zdjęć;
https://images90.fotosik.pl/237/2fd42607a5de8d1fmed.jpg
https://images89.fotosik.pl/237/5e85bf15693aa084med.jpg
https://images89.fotosik.pl/237/4dec78b66fe6b070med.jpg

----------


## gorog85

Odgrzewam kotleta. Jakieś nowe spostrzeżenia, jak efekty?

----------


## flisak

A jednak nie wykopałeś :wink:  U mnie jako tako to działa, chociaż pojawił się problem z przerzucaniem osadu do wtórnego. Zauważyłem, że we wtórnym na dnie zbiera mi się osad. Wychodziło by na to, że trza kolejny mamut i elektrozawór dołożyć. 
Nie do końca wiem czemu tak się dzieje, bo osad ładnie sedymentuje do 30%. Obstawiam 3 warianty.
- zasysa osad z kształtek z reaktora
- zasysa ściek nieoczyszczony, który  przeleje się przelewem nadmiarowym podczas sedymentacji.
- wzburza się osad podczas pompowania i zasysa go mamut
Także u nie cały czas się dzieje. Może podpowie ktoś z bardziej doświadczonych kolegów, którzy nieraz już pomogli.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

Osad czynny może trafiać do mamuta podczas napowietrzania bioreaktora i w pierwszym momencie po uruchomieniu pompy mamutowej osad leci do osadnika (to zależy od konstrukcji mamuta).

Sprawdź też, czy podczas pracy mamuta nie dochodzi do niewielkiego bąblowania z dyfuzora (np. zawór trochę popuszcza powietrza). Nie będą to duże ilości, ale mogą powodować wzburzenie osadu, który jest zasysany przez mamut.

Ponadto trzeba pamiętać, że osad się namnaża, wiec przynajmniej w niewielkim stopniu będzie go przybywało w osadniku, dopóki nie padnie z braku tlenu. 

Jakaś recyrkulacja z osadnika wtórnego zawsze jest potrzebna.

----------


## flisak

> Osad czynny może trafiać do mamuta podczas napowietrzania bioreaktora i w pierwszym momencie po uruchomieniu pompy mamutowej osad leci do osadnika (to zależy od konstrukcji mamuta).
> 
> Sprawdź też, czy podczas pracy mamuta nie dochodzi do niewielkiego bąblowania z dyfuzora (np. zawór trochę popuszcza powietrza). Nie będą to duże ilości, ale mogą powodować wzburzenie osadu, który jest zasysany przez mamut.
> 
> Ponadto trzeba pamiętać, że osad się namnaża, wiec przynajmniej w niewielkim stopniu będzie go przybywało w osadniku, dopóki nie padnie z braku tlenu. 
> 
> Jakaś recyrkulacja z osadnika wtórnego zawsze jest potrzebna.


 Bingo!!! Konstrukcja mamuta to może być sedno problemu. O ile we wstępnym mam mamuta wg twoich sugestii, to w reaktorze sobie pofolgowałem i jest rura w kształcie "U"  otwarta od góry. Po sedymentacji zapewne zbiera się w niej niemało osadu(rura 50 dł. ok 1m). Czyli mamut do przeróbki. Tylko czy zrobić tak jak we wstępnym wg twojego patentu czy dać na zasysie trójnik 90 stopni. Zastanawiam się, w której opcji będzie mniej wzburzał się osad. Ciekawe tylko czy przy każdej z tych opcji podczas napowietrzania/mieszania nie będzie dostawał się jednak osad do mamuta.

Sprawdzę bąblowanie. 

Jeśli chodzi o wtórny i recyrkulację to tak naprawdę w typowym SBR, a do takiego dążę, to wtórnego nie ma. Teoretycznie oczyszczony odpompowany z reaktora nie powinien zawierać osadu. Jak nic innego nie pomoże to dołożę mamuta. Zastanawiam się tylko czy ten osad we wtórnym ni jest przyczyną żółtawego koloru ścieku oczyszczonego.  Jest klarowny ale żółtawy.

----------


## inżH2O

> Bingo!!! Konstrukcja mamuta to może być sedno problemu. O ile we wstępnym mam mamuta wg twoich sugestii, to w reaktorze sobie pofolgowałem i jest rura w kształcie "U"  otwarta od góry. Po sedymentacji zapewne zbiera się w niej niemało osadu(rura 50 dł. ok 1m). Czyli mamut do przeróbki. Tylko czy zrobić tak jak we wstępnym wg twojego patentu czy dać na zasysie trójnik 90 stopni. Zastanawiam się, w której opcji będzie mniej wzburzał się osad. Ciekawe tylko czy przy każdej z tych opcji podczas napowietrzania/mieszania nie będzie dostawał się jednak osad do mamuta.
> 
> Sprawdzę bąblowanie. 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o wtórny i recyrkulację to tak naprawdę w typowym SBR, a do takiego dążę, to wtórnego nie ma. Teoretycznie oczyszczony odpompowany z reaktora nie powinien zawierać osadu. Jak nic innego nie pomoże to dołożę mamuta. Zastanawiam się tylko czy ten osad we wtórnym ni jest przyczyną żółtawego koloru ścieku oczyszczonego.  Jest klarowny ale żółtawy.


Drgania pracującej pompy mamutowej nie sa na tyle duże aby wzruszać osad. To jest sprawa marginalna. Natomiast strona ssąca mamuta zdecydowanie powinna być wyciągnięta nad poziom wody. Trójnik 90 st określający poziom ssania będzie lepszy zdecydowanie niż zakończenie rurą. Trójnik 45 st będzie trochę lepszy niz trójnik 90 st. Lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie przedłużenie odejścia z trójnika 45 st kolankiem 45 stopni (aby ssanie było skierowane w dół).

Co do żółtego koloru ścieku - jest on określany często jako "słomkowy"  i nie wynika z zawartości osadu (to efekt rozpuszczonych zanieczyszczeń organicznych). Jest to jak najbardziej normalny kolor. 

Z osadem we wtórnym będzie taki kłopot, że zacznie po prostu wypływać na powierzchnię. Ale jak mamuta poprawisz, to problem powinien zniknąć.

----------


## flisak

> Drgania pracującej pompy mamutowej nie sa na tyle duże aby wzruszać osad. To jest sprawa marginalna. Natomiast strona ssąca mamuta zdecydowanie powinna być wyciągnięta nad poziom wody. Trójnik 90 st określający poziom ssania będzie lepszy zdecydowanie niż zakończenie rurą. Trójnik 45 st będzie trochę lepszy niz trójnik 90 st. Lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie przedłużenie odejścia z trójnika 45 st kolankiem 45 stopni (aby ssanie było skierowane w dół).
> 
> Co do żółtego koloru ścieku - jest on określany często jako "słomkowy"  i nie wynika z zawartości osadu (to efekt rozpuszczonych zanieczyszczeń organicznych). Jest to jak najbardziej normalny kolor. 
> 
> Z osadem we wtórnym będzie taki kłopot, że zacznie po prostu wypływać na powierzchnię. Ale jak mamuta poprawisz, to problem powinien zniknąć.



Jeśli chodzi o wzburzenie to miałem namyśli wzburzenie spowodowane samym ssaniem. Czyli mamut do przeróbki. Take wersję z trójnikiem 45 st. mam we wstępnym. Wypatrzyłem, że w większych SBR-ach zasys z reaktora jest na pływaku. A gdyby dać od dołu mamuta wąż elastyczny pcv fi 50 z pływakiem? Zastanawia mnie też czy taki mamut 50 na kompresorze 80l/min jest w stanie zassać osad z pierścieni Białeckiego?

Osad we wtórnym raczej nie flotuje. Chyba, że już go tam naprawdę dużo się nazbiera. A mamuta we wtórnym nie mam w ogóle. Ten mój "wtórny" to taka komora gratis do SBR, ale okazuje się że jednak potrzebna. Inaczej to ten osad miałbym w rozsączeniu.

----------


## gorog85

A ja po swoich przeróbkach mam ten ściek przynajmniej stabilny. Nie jest idealnie klarowny wprawdzie, ale od kilku miesięcy wygląda tak samo, czego wcześniej nie było. Osadu mam dużo. Także dozowanie jest dobrym pomysłem. Kolejnym i zarazem ostatnim zakupem będzie kompresor do napowietrzania 60l/h. Potrzebne lepsze mieszanie w reaktorze.

----------


## inżH2O

> Wypatrzyłem, że w większych SBR-ach zasys z reaktora jest na pływaku. A gdyby dać od dołu mamuta wąż elastyczny pcv fi 50 z pływakiem? Zastanawia mnie też czy taki mamut 50 na kompresorze 80l/min jest w stanie zassać osad z pierścieni Białeckiego?


Na dużych SBRach to jednak są inne promienie gięcia rury. Aby takie uzyskać na małym trzeba zastosować dość elastyczny przewód, który może się gdzieś z czasem zawiesić.

Myślę, że siła ssania na pewno coś porywa, ale jakie sa to ilości trudno stwierdzić .Sporo zależy od ilości osadu na pierścieniach.

----------


## wojtas83

Witam,
Również stałem się nieszczęsnym posiadaczem tego dziwnego wytworu jakim jest oczyszczalnia delfin. Użytkuję te oczyszczalnię od czerwca tego roku (2019), niestety nie jestem w stanie sprawdzić poprawności jej działania ponieważ od samego początku ścieki wyglądają praktycznie tak samo. Do oczyszczalni nigdy nie były dodawane żadne preparaty. Instalator twierdzi że wszystko jest ok jednak porównując zamieszczone zdjęcia innych użytkowników moja oczyszczalnia działa dziwnie. 
Czy na podstawie zdjęć "ścieku" jest ktoś w stanie stwierdzić czy moje obawy o nieprawidłowym działaniu są słuszne czy jednak instalator ma rację i nic się nie dzieje.
po lewej ściek z komory napowietrzania 
prawa to zbiornik wtórny
ciecz nie jest klarowna ma lekki zapach "szamba" nic się nie osadza po 5h odstanych w pomieszczeniu o temp ok 20stopni.

----------


## flisak

> Witam,
> Również stałem się nieszczęsnym posiadaczem tego dziwnego wytworu jakim jest oczyszczalnia delfin. Użytkuję te oczyszczalnię od czerwca tego roku (2019), niestety nie jestem w stanie sprawdzić poprawności jej działania ponieważ od samego początku ścieki wyglądają praktycznie tak samo. Do oczyszczalni nigdy nie były dodawane żadne preparaty. Instalator twierdzi że wszystko jest ok jednak porównując zamieszczone zdjęcia innych użytkowników moja oczyszczalnia działa dziwnie. 
> Czy na podstawie zdjęć "ścieku" jest ktoś w stanie stwierdzić czy moje obawy o nieprawidłowym działaniu są słuszne czy jednak instalator ma rację i nic się nie dzieje.
> po lewej ściek z komory napowietrzania 
> prawa to zbiornik wtórny
> ciecz nie jest klarowna ma lekki zapach "szamba" nic się nie osadza po 5h odstanych w pomieszczeniu o temp ok 20stopni.


Witam kolegę. Czyżby obsługiwał nas ten sam podlaski dystrybutor? Szkoda, że nie zajrzałeś tu przed zakupem. 
Nie mam dla Ceibie dobrych wieści. Na podstawie tego zdjęcia to nie działa. Jak przestudiowałeś cały wątek to już masz ogląd sytuacji.Jak mogę w czymś pomóc to pisz tu albo dawaj napriva.

----------


## wojtas83

Witam, na wstępnie dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź. Miałem małą nadzieję ze jednak się mylę. 
Nie wiem ile osób sprzedaje te oczyszczalnie w Białymstoku ale pewnie obsługiwał nas ten sam człowiek w moim przypadku znajomy dość bliskiej osoby. WIęc zaufałem jak polecił mi tę oczyszczalnię jako super bezobsługowa itp. 

Wątek przestudiowałem niestety jestem laikiem w kwestiach oczyszczalni ścieków.
Myślałem o  zrobieniu badań ścieku i zgłoszenia się z tym do instalatora/producenta. Czy raczej sobie odpuścić sprawę bo nic na tym nie ugram ? Ew jeśli mogę coś zrobić sam to od czego zacząć.

----------


## flisak

Jak przebrnąleś przez wątek to już wiesz jak Szanowny Pan Instalator-zakopywacz oraz producent podchodzą do klienta. Ja u siebie poszedłem z przeróbkami już dość daleko. Pojawiły się osoby, które twierdzą, że dosypanie kolejnego worka kształtek pomaga. Moim zdaniem działając w przepływie to i tak to będzie wyglądało podobnie jak u ciebie.

----------


## gorog85

Wojtas83 sądzę, że ściek z wstępnego wygląda tak samo. Ja po wymianie kompresora na 60l/h wróciłem do ustawień nadmuchu 50/30. Jeszcze sukcesu pełnego nie obwieszczę, ale jestem blisko. Reaktor w końcu jest brązowy, osad w toni ok 30%, wcześniej nie było go wcale. Ściek oczyszczony prawie bezwonny. 
Kupując tą oczyszczalnię kupujesz części do montażu. Po zakupie musisz dokupić resztę. Podstawa do poprawnego działania to naprawa recyrkulacji, napowietrzania i wprowadzenie dozowania. Te rzeczy cygany z delfina kompletnie zaniedbały i bez tego to nie ma szans pracować poprawnie.

----------


## gorog85

Stan obecny - próbka z reaktora.

To obrazek po 1,5h od pobrania. Oczywiście warstwa nad osadem mogłaby być klarowniejsza, ale z tygodnia na tydzień obserwuję zmiany, więc jeszcze zaczekam ze zmianą ustawień. Jedyne co, to zwiększyłem odprowadzenie nadmiernego z 10 sek do 20 sek.

----------


## flisak

> Stan obecny - próbka z reaktora.
> 
> To obrazek po 1,5h od pobrania. Oczywiście warstwa nad osadem mogłaby być klarowniejsza, ale z tygodnia na tydzień obserwuję zmiany, więc jeszcze zaczekam ze zmianą ustawień. Jedyne co, to zwiększyłem odprowadzenie nadmiernego z 10 sek do 20 sek.


To dobrze że nie flotuje. Mogło by być trochę mniej tego osadu. Dobrze, że zwiększyłeś odprowadzenie ale przy tak drastycznych zmianach to częściej zaglądaj, bo można się zdziwić. Może osad zniknąć.

A ty masz dozowanie zrobione? Bo już nie pamiętam. A nadmierny z reaktora odprowadzasz czy z wtórnego?

----------


## gorog85

Tak, dozowanie zrobiłem. Bez tego nie ma mowy o oczyszczaniu i równym dopływie ścieku. A nadmierny odprowadzam tylko z wtórnego. 
Chyba można mówić o sukcesie, a przynajmniej w stosunku do tego, co oferował sprzęt wydany przez producenta. 
Oto efekt końcowy:


Koszt niezbędnych usprawnień wyniósł mnie ok. 1500 zł.

----------


## gorog85

Stabilna praca potwierdzona efektem. Przepraszam, jeśli spamuję, ale 3 lata utrapień... Sami wiecie.

----------


## gorog85

Pojawił się w ciągu kilku dni osad we wtórnym. Nie wiem skąd i dlaczego. Czy radzicie ograniczyć napowietrzanie? Obecnie 50 /30 dmuchawą 60l. Ściek złapany do słoika po kilku godzinach, jak osad opadnie wygląda wzorowo. Czemu nie sedymentuje we wtórnym?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

*@gorog85* 

Najlepiej działający Delfin jakiego widziałem. 
Co do kłopotu z osadem to może jest go po prostu za dużo.
Jak wygląda sytuacja w bioreaktorze? Chodzi tu głównie o stopień obrośnięcia pierścieni Białeckiego oraz ile swobodnego osadu pływa swobodnie (w tym drugim przypadku test jest analogiczny jak dotychczas czyli pobór w słoik podczas napowietrzania, stan po 30 min i stan po 1,5 h).

----------


## flisak

Gratulacje *georg85*. Efekt jest niezły. 
A z tym flotowaniem to tak jak *czysteśrodowisko* pisze zobacz ile masz osadu i schodź do 30%. A dozowanie masz zsynchronizowane z napowietrzaniem? Może dozujesz w czasie napowietrzania i osad ucieka.

----------


## gorog85

Dzięki Panowie. 
Pomiary mogę zrobić tylko w weekend, więc do soboty nic nowego nie napiszę. Napowietrzanie jest zsynchronizowane z recyrkulacją. Dozowanie odbywa się co 20 minut (po ok 5-6 l) i nie zależy od napowietrzania. Mogę to powiązać, tylko jak ten cykl powinien wyglądać? Dozowanie przed startem dmuchawy?

----------


## flisak

> Dzięki Panowie. 
> Pomiary mogę zrobić tylko w weekend, więc do soboty nic nowego nie napiszę. Napowietrzanie jest zsynchronizowane z recyrkulacją. Dozowanie odbywa się co 20 minut (po ok 5-6 l) i nie zależy od napowietrzania. Mogę to powiązać, tylko jak ten cykl powinien wyglądać? Dozowanie przed startem dmuchawy?


Napowietrzanie zaraz po zadozowaniu. Dozowanie po recyrkulacji nadmiernego z pewną przerwą coby ten osad zdążył opaść. Tylko ile tej przerwy? 10, 40min? Może koledzy podpowiedzą.

U mnie nowa bieda. Zapycha się mamut dozujący. Porozwiercałem otwory na ssaku z fi 6 na fi 8. Pomogło na jeden dzień. Chyba za dużo papieru we wstępnym. Są jakieś bakterię co preferują celulozę? :smile:  Da się coś  dosypać do wstępnego? Czy jeszcze powiększyć otwory w ssaku? Czy po prostu wywieżć wstępny?

----------


## gorog85

Ja mam 6, albo 8mm nie pamiętam. Dozowanie zrobiłem wg patentu, który mi kiedyś podesłałeś i dołożyłem siatkę aluminiową zrolowaną wokół zasysu. Siatkę obłożyłem włókniną. Nic się nie zapycha, dozuje elegancko.

----------


## gorog85

Zdjęcia nie mam, ale rozwarstwienie ścieku złapanego z reaktora trwa ok 3h. Rozwarstwienie jest niepełne, bo w cieczy nadosadowej i tak pływają złączone kosmki. Czyżby za dużo powietrza? W reaktorze dmucha 60l/min z czasem 50/30.

----------


## inżH2O

> Zdjęcia nie mam, ale rozwarstwienie ścieku złapanego z reaktora trwa ok 3h. Rozwarstwienie jest niepełne, bo w cieczy nadosadowej i tak pływają złączone kosmki. Czyżby za dużo powietrza? W reaktorze dmucha 60l/min z czasem 50/30.


Co to znaczy że "rozwarstwienie trwa 3 h"? Dopiero po 3 h kończy się zmniejszenie objętości przez sedymentujący osad, czy może po 3 h zaczyna flotować? 

Dużo masz tych kłaczków w cieczy nadosadowej? Nie chodzi mi o liczbę  :smile:  tylko o jakąs proporcję do tego co opadł.

Jaka objetość na dnie w % jest po 30 minutach, a jaka po np ok 2 h i czy on wypływa w tym czasie na powierzchnię?

Osad we wtórnym bedzie sie zachowywał podobnie jak ten w bioreaktorze. A Twoej badanie musi okreslic czy on faktycznie nie sedymentuje, czy może sedymentuja ale np po 1,5 h wypływa na powierzchnie. 

Swoją drogą zdjęcia ścieku oczyszczonego po przeróbkach oryginału rewelacyjne.

----------


## gorog85

inżH2O dziękuję. Długo trwało dojście do tego etapu. 
Przez rozwarstwienie rozumiem całkowite oddzielnie osadu od cieczy nadosadowej. Po sedymentacji nic nie flotuje.  Bardzo dużo osadu idzie do odbiornika. Gdybym miał drenaż już byłoby po nim. Natomiast w tunelach zbiera się ten szlam na dole (mam w tunelach pompę, którą nadmiar wyrzucam na trawnik). Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego nie sedymentuje w osadniku. Mam przytkany częściowo przepływ w mamucie odprowadzającym nadmierny. Spróbuję udrożnić a jeśli nie pomoże zmniejszę napowietrzanie z 50/30 na 40/30. Potrzebuję szybkiej reakcji z uwagi na zaszlamienie tuneli.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze, czy sposób dozowania (6l co 20 minut przez 24h/dobę) nie pogarsza sytuacji.
Z lewej z wtórnego z prawej z reaktora.
Odpowiednio: 
1. Po pobraniu. 
2. Po 2h
3. Po 5h.
4. Po 5h w zbliżeniu widać drobinki osadu w cieczy nadosadowej.

----------


## inżH2O

*@gorog85* 

Tak wolno opadający osad z reguły oznacza spuchnięty osad wywołany bakteriami nitkowatymi. Jednak w tym przypadku nie widać żadnych kłaczków osadu. W przypadku Twojej oczyszczalni przypomina on bardziej zawiesinę składającą się z rozproszonych, bardzo małych skupisk bakterii, a to sugeruje właśnie na całkowity brak bakterii nitkowatych, które w małych ilościach są potrzebne, bo stanowią podstawę do tworzenia się kłaczka (tworzą jakby szkielet kłaczka). 

Problemem jest brak danych. Jakbyśmy wiedzieli, czy osad jest przetleniony, czy niedotleniony, to by pomogło w diagnozie, ale tego bez sondy tlenowej nie ogarniesz. 

Dlatego musimy teoretyzować. 

Doczytałem, że:
- masz dmuchawę 60 l/min, pracująca w cyklu 50/30. 
- dozowanie odbywa się w ilości 6 l co 20 minut. 
- recyrkulacja jest zsynchronizowana z napowietrzaniem.

Więc:
- dmuchawa wydaje się odpowiednia
- cykl dozowania też, najważniejsze, że jest dozowanie

Pytania:
- w jaki sposób masz rozwiązana recyrkulację osadu nadmiernego? Ta o której piszesz dotyczy chyba recyrkulacji wewnętrznej z osadnika wtórnego do bioreaktora.
- czy masz w oczyszczalni pierścienie Białeckiego? Jeżeli tak to czy one obrosły osadem czynnym?

Osad ewidentnie nie chce tworzyć kłaczków. Z reguły powody są dwa. 

Pierwszy, mniej prawdopodobny, jest za mało osadu czynnego (dlatego tu potrzebna jest informacja, w jaki sposób usuwasz osad nadmierny do wstępnego oraz jak wyglądają pierścienie Białeckiego). Jednak po skuteczności oczyszczania widać, że jest go wystarczająca ilość.

Drugi - bardziej prawdopodobny - zbyt mała ilość bakterii nitkowatych potrzebnych do tworzenia się kłaczków. Tu bym trochę obwiniał cykl napowietrzania. Napowietrzanie w czasie 50 minut potrafi natlenić ścieki do sporych wartości stężenia tlenu. Robiłem kiedyś testy dynamiki tego procesu i po 30 minutach stężenie przekraczało 4 mg/dm3 i po dalszym czasie stabilizowało się w okolicy 6 mg/dm3. Po wyłączeniu napowietrzania zdarzało się, że przez 30 minut stężenie tlenu nie spadało poniżej 1,5 mg/dm3, w innym okresie spadało do poziomu poniżej 0,5 mg/dm już po 10 minutach. Tyle że było to w maju i czerwcu, gdzie temperatura ścieków jest większa i rozpuszczalność tlenu w wodzie mniejsza. Obecnie stan nasycenia tlenem na pewno jest szybszy i cykl 50/30 powoduje wysokie stężenie tlenu w bioreaktorze. Zbyt wysokie dla bakterii nitkowatych. Uważam, że cykl 30/15 daje mniejsze skoki nasycenia i krótsze czasy ewentualnego niedosycenia stężenia tlenem. 

Inna sprawa - ktoś wcześniej opisywał, że po dodaniu dodatkowej ilości pierścieni Białeckiego efekt zdecydowania się poprawił. Jeżeli Twoja oczyszczalnia ma pierścienie i obrastają one osadem, to może warto pójść tą drogą. Jakiekolwiek podłoże ułatwia bakteriom bytowanie i wtedy tego osadu swobodnie pływającego będzie mniej (reguluje to ilość pożywki), czyli mniej będzie musiało go sedymentować w osadniku wtórnym.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> *@gorog85* 
> 
> Inna sprawa - ktoś wcześniej opisywał, że po dodaniu dodatkowej ilości pierścieni Białeckiego efekt zdecydowania się poprawił. Jeżeli Twoja oczyszczalnia ma pierścienie i obrastają one osadem, to może warto pójść tą drogą. Jakiekolwiek podłoże ułatwia bakteriom bytowanie i wtedy tego osadu swobodnie pływającego będzie mniej (reguluje to ilość pożywki), czyli mniej będzie musiało go sedymentować w osadniku wtórnym.


Im więcej złoża tym nie zawsze lepiej. Udowodnił to Sotrlanetz w swoim BioDuo, gdzie sie okazało, że zbyt duża ilość złoża prowadzi do deficytów tlenowych w komorze biologicznej. Biopura/Bioficjent też ma nawalone kształtek i z fluidalnego zrobiło sie złoże stałe.

gorog85 w przypadku tego cyklu natleniania muszę przyznać inżh2o rację. Teoria, iż w przetlenionym permanentnie ścieku bakterie nitkowate mają trudniejszy żywot, ma sens.

Swoją drogą nie mogę pojąć, dlaczego te osady w Delfinie są takie blade. Chyba w Delfinie flisaka też był taki blady, wręcz biały osad.

----------


## inżH2O

> Im więcej złoża tym nie zawsze lepiej. Udowodnił to Sotrlanetz w swoim BioDuo, gdzie sie okazało, że zbyt duża ilość złoża prowadzi do deficytów tlenowych w komorze biologicznej. Biopura/Bioficjent też ma nawalone kształtek i z fluidalnego zrobiło sie złoże stałe.


Ja nigdzie nie napisałem, aby zasypać cały bioreaktor złożem tak jak jest to w BioDuo. Z tego co się orientuję pierścienie Białeckiego dostępne sa na worki wiec można ich ilośc zwiększyć w niewielkim stopniu.

Co do ogólnej ilości kształtek - liczy się skuteczność działania oczyszczalni, a nie ich ilość lub forma kształtek złoża. W oczyszczalniach przydomowych jest za dużo zmiennych, aby jednoznacznie określić w jakiej formie i ilości złoże biologiczne ma występować. 

Dlatego stygmatyzowanie Bioficient wyłącznie z powodu ruchu lub jego braku kształtek złoża uważam za niezasadne.

----------


## gorog85

Zawracanie nadmiernego - 15 sek raz dziennie. 
Zmieniłem napowietrzanie do 40/30. Recyrkulacja teraz 30 sek przed każdym cyklem napowietrzania, czyli co 70 minut (wcześniej była co 30 min i trwała 20 sek.). 
Po kilku dniach osad sedymentuje już szybciej i we wtórnym nie flotuje.

----------


## flisak

A ja kombinowałem z mamutem dozującym. Przerobiłem smok na taki z siatki pcv ale to też nie pomogło. Dopiero wywiezienie wstępnego zmieniło sytuację. Teraz pompuje elegancko. Czy myślicie, że dodanie bio 7 Entretien może pomóc w rozkładaniu papierów itp.? 
Cały czas też rozważam dołożenie 2000l osadnika przed oczyszczalnią. Wtedy aktualny wstępny byłby "czystszym" i większym buforem do dozowania.

----------


## gorog85

W osadniku pojawiła się brudna piana. We wtórnym zbiera się kożuch. Nitkowce jak fiks! Osad czynny zmienił się w zawiesinę, skuteczność oczyszczania mocno spadła. Macie panowie jakieś rady? Choć jeszcze nie pora, ale chyba wywiozę wstępny.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

*Gorog85* – nigdy nie powinno się wprowadzać kilku zmian jednocześnie tym bardziej jeżeli nie znamy ich skutków. 

Wg postu #510 wprowadziłeś równocześnie 4 zmiany z czego trzy są dość istotne. Napowietrzanie zmniejszyłeś o 20%, wydłużyłeś okres pomiędzy pompowaniem osadu z osadnika wtórnego o ponad 100% oraz zmniejszyłeś całkowitą ilość pompowanego osadu z osadnika wtórnego o ok 30%. 

Nie do końca znam powód wprowadzenia tych dwóch ostatnich zmian, bo akurat w poprzedniej wersji oba cykle czasowe wydają się lepsze.

Skrócenie natleniania w bioreaktorze o te 20% powinno pomóc wytworzyć większa ilość bakterii nitkowatych niezbędnych do kłaczkowania osadu, jednak zmniejszenie czasu wypompowania osadu z wtórego prowadzi do zalegania osadu i deficytu tlenowego.

----------


## flisak

*georg85* najgorzej, że te wywiezienie też nie daje gwarancji sukcesu.  U mnie po wywiezieniu osad zaczął wolno sedymentować. Co ciekawe nie flotuje. Po 40 min. jest 80 procent a po kilku godzinach 20 procent. Czyżby osad nie miał co jeść i za dużo tlenu w stosunku do pokarmu? A jak z tym Entretienem koledzy? Ma to jakiś sens? A gdzie można kupić kształtki? Może bym dosypał i praca stała by się stabilniejsza.

----------


## gorog85

> *Gorog85* – nigdy nie powinno się wprowadzać kilku zmian jednocześnie tym bardziej jeżeli nie znamy ich skutków. 
> 
> Wg postu #510 wprowadziłeś równocześnie 4 zmiany z czego trzy są dość istotne. Napowietrzanie zmniejszyłeś o 20%, wydłużyłeś okres pomiędzy pompowaniem osadu z osadnika wtórnego o ponad 100% oraz zmniejszyłeś całkowitą ilość pompowanego osadu z osadnika wtórnego o ok 30%. 
> 
> Nie do końca znam powód wprowadzenia tych dwóch ostatnich zmian, bo akurat w poprzedniej wersji oba cykle czasowe wydają się lepsze.
> 
> Skrócenie natleniania w bioreaktorze o te 20% powinno pomóc wytworzyć większa ilość bakterii nitkowatych niezbędnych do kłaczkowania osadu, jednak zmniejszenie czasu wypompowania osadu z wtórego prowadzi do zalegania osadu i deficytu tlenowego.


Zmiana cyklu pompowania osadu jest związana ze zmianą czasu napowietrzania. Recyrkulację daję zawsze ok 4 minuty po rozpoczęciu napowietrzania. 
Na szczęście mam parametry, które gwarantują powrót do właściwego stanu. Po kilku dniach od powrotu do poprzednich ustawień (50/30 tlen i recyrkulacja co ok 30 min) jakość oczyszczonego niemal wzorowa, sedymentacja do 1,5h, kolor i wygląd osadu dużo lepszy, brudna piana z reaktora zniknęła. Poprzednio też tak było, aż osadu zrobiło się za dużo i zaczęła się flotacja. Tym razem zamierzam kontrolować jego ilość poprzez odpowiednie odprowadzenie nadmiernego.

----------


## gorog85

Chyba znalazłem przyczynę. Tryb nocny napowietrzania 30/30 i zmniejszona recyrkulacja o połowę. Tymczasem dozowanie jest stałe przez 24h. A na noc może i więcej szło, bo mycie, pranie, itp. Zmieniłem tryb nocny na parametry takie jak w dzień i wszystko działa super.

----------


## Rivelv

Witam Szanownych Użytkowników,

Na wstępie chciałbym przeprosić, że zakłócam dyskusję. Obecnie jestem na etapie wyboru metody pozbywania się ścieków z domu, który planuje wybudować. W projekcie, który zakupiłem jest szambo, natomiast chciałbym docelowo mieć POŚ. Dokładne warunki geologiczne będę znał po wykonaniu badania gruntu, jednak sąsiad, który również zlecał badania twierdzi, że podłoże jest bardzo słabo przepuszczalne (głównie glina). Czy z Państwa doświadczenia, (przepraszam ale im więcej wątków czytam tym mniej wiem np. byłem zdecydowany na Delfina dopóki nie trafiłem na ten wątek) możecie polecić jakąś konkretną instalację, znajomy namawia mnie na In-Dran szwedzki system jednak po lekturach tego forum i obawach w sprawie gruntu nie jestem przekonany. Czy może odpuścić sobie i iść na łatwiznę z szambem. Rodzina 2+2 (docelowo 2+3) obecnie zużywamy około 10-12m3 wody miesięcznie. 
Za wszelkie porady z góry dziękuję. 

Pozdrawiam Wszystkich

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam Szanownych Użytkowników,
> 
> Na wstępie chciałbym przeprosić, że zakłócam dyskusję. Obecnie jestem na etapie wyboru metody pozbywania się ścieków z domu, który planuje wybudować. W projekcie, który zakupiłem jest szambo, natomiast chciałbym docelowo mieć POŚ. Dokładne warunki geologiczne będę znał po wykonaniu badania gruntu, jednak sąsiad, który również zlecał badania twierdzi, że podłoże jest bardzo słabo przepuszczalne (głównie glina). Czy z Państwa doświadczenia, (przepraszam ale im więcej wątków czytam tym mniej wiem np. byłem zdecydowany na Delfina dopóki nie trafiłem na ten wątek) możecie polecić jakąś konkretną instalację, znajomy namawia mnie na In-Dran szwedzki system jednak po lekturach tego forum i obawach w sprawie gruntu nie jestem przekonany. Czy może odpuścić sobie i iść na łatwiznę z szambem. Rodzina 2+2 (docelowo 2+3) obecnie zużywamy około 10-12m3 wody miesięcznie. 
> Za wszelkie porady z góry dziękuję. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Wszystkich


Jak masz nieprzepuszczalną glinę to nawet najlepsza oczyszczalnia będzie kłopotem, bo chodzi nie tylko o jakość oczyszczonego ścieku, ale też o jego ilość.

 O Delfinie sobie poczytałeś wiec zdanie mogłeś sobie wyrobić.

In-dran nie jest zły, ale sporo działki potrzebuje.

----------


## Rivelv

> Jak masz nieprzepuszczalną glinę to nawet najlepsza oczyszczalnia będzie kłopotem, bo chodzi nie tylko o jakość oczyszczonego ścieku, ale też o jego ilość.
> 
>  O Delfinie sobie poczytałeś wiec zdanie mogłeś sobie wyrobić.
> 
> In-dran nie jest zły, ale sporo działki potrzebuje.


Dziękuję za odp. Delfin opada dzięki Flisakowi i jego przygodzie - szczerze współczuję. 
Z tego co wyczytałem InDran jest na każdy typ podłoża - nie wiem czy to chwyt marketingowy czy faktycznie tak jest? Szwedzi używają tego rozwiązania od ponad 50 lat i gra i buczy, niestety znam tylko jednego użytkownika, który zachwala ale wiecie jak jest każdy swoje chwali szczególnie jak wyda dużo. 
Co rozumiesz przez to, że potrzebuje dużo działki w specyfikacjach jest pojedynczy drenaż od 5-15mb - czyżby to kolejny "chwyt" sprzedawców?

Czy spotkaliście się może z Bio Duo Hybryda firmy Metria na 6 osób (nie wiem czy to nie będzie zbyt duża oczyszczalnia ale w założeniu zużywamy dość dużo wody, myślę, że docelowo około 15m3 na miesiąc), w tym wypadku widziałbym to tak - drenaż rozsączający przynajmniej 6x3m, wykop wypełniony żwirem płukanym 16-32, na to komory rozsączające 4szt. 116x80 cm?

Powierzchnia działki to 1006m2 powierzchnia zabudowy domu jakieś 320m2 (parterówka+garaż+tarasy) więc coś działki zostanie aby wrzucić POŚ.

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za opinie.

----------


## Alekko

> Dziękuję za odp. Delfin opada dzięki Flisakowi i jego przygodzie - szczerze współczuję. 
> Z tego co wyczytałem InDran jest na każdy typ podłoża - nie wiem czy to chwyt marketingowy czy faktycznie tak jest? Szwedzi używają tego rozwiązania od ponad 50 lat i gra i buczy, niestety znam tylko jednego użytkownika, który zachwala ale wiecie jak jest każdy swoje chwali szczególnie jak wyda dużo. 
> Co rozumiesz przez to, że potrzebuje dużo działki w specyfikacjach jest pojedynczy drenaż od 5-15mb - czyżby to kolejny "chwyt" sprzedawców?
> 
> Czy spotkaliście się może z Bio Duo Hybryda firmy Metria na 6 osób (nie wiem czy to nie będzie zbyt duża oczyszczalnia ale w założeniu zużywamy dość dużo wody, myślę, że docelowo około 15m3 na miesiąc), w tym wypadku widziałbym to tak - drenaż rozsączający przynajmniej 6x3m, wykop wypełniony żwirem płukanym 16-32, na to komory rozsączające 4szt. 116x80 cm?
> 
> Powierzchnia działki to 1006m2 powierzchnia zabudowy domu jakieś 320m2 (parterówka+garaż+tarasy) więc coś działki zostanie aby wrzucić POŚ.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za opinie.


O InDrain słyszałem tylko coś o osadniku, że ma rury w środku w pionie, aby podtrzymały górę, bo słabszy tam jest. Drenaż z jedną nitką to jest dla mnie jest dziwny i nie wierzę, że w latach pociągnie tyle co zwykły na żwirze. Za granicą chwalą, bo chcą sprzedawać i pchać na eksport.

Biologiczna BioDuoHybryda to przepływowa z tanią dmuchawą i jednym zaworem elektrycznym do recyrkulacji. Dmuchawa chyba pracuje cały czas, a zawór się otwiera co jakiś okres. Na zworze jest zegar ale podobno się psuje, gdy się całość nagrzeje.

----------


## Rivelv

> O InDrain słyszałem tylko coś o osadniku, że ma rury w środku w pionie, aby podtrzymały górę, bo słabszy tam jest. Drenaż z jedną nitką to jest dla mnie jest dziwny i nie wierzę, że w latach pociągnie tyle co zwykły na żwirze. Za granicą chwalą, bo chcą sprzedawać i pchać na eksport.
> 
> Biologiczna BioDuoHybryda to przepływowa z tanią dmuchawą i jednym zaworem elektrycznym do recyrkulacji. Dmuchawa chyba pracuje cały czas, a zawór się otwiera co jakiś okres. Na zworze jest zegar ale podobno się psuje, gdy się całość nagrzeje.


Nadal "czacha dymi" i nie wiem jaką decyzję podjąć, chyba się okaże, że będę musiał zrobić szambo  :bash:  

No nic dziękuję bardzo za podpowiedzi, poczekam na badanie gruntu plus podpytam instalatorów w okolicy i wrócę do wątku przedstawiając ich "tezy".

Nie miał chłop kłopotu to zaczął się budować  :tongue:

----------


## Alekko

> Nadal "czacha dymi" i nie wiem jaką decyzję podjąć, chyba się okaże, że będę musiał zrobić szambo  
> 
> No nic dziękuję bardzo za podpowiedzi, poczekam na badanie gruntu plus podpytam instalatorów w okolicy i wrócę do wątku przedstawiając ich "tezy".
> 
> Nie miał chłop kłopotu to zaczął się budować


Jaki kłopot, musisz znaleźć sam oczyszczalnię, z którą ludzie nie mają kłopotu. Jak ją da też instalator to zajeb....., ale pewnie będzie chciał zarobić i wciskać będzie takie, które mu pasują. Mnie chciał kiedyś zrobić instalator i maiłem mieć biologiczną Sotralentza. Całe szczęście skapnąłem się w czas i mam Centroplast. Każda biologiczna padnie jak do niej nie spojrzysz co kila tygodni ale i tak jest lepsza niż osadnik z casto. Ja żałuję, że nie mam sterownika bo lepiej jak jest. Dmuchawa też musi być dobra, dowiedz się jaka jest każdej z ofert. Nie bierz takiej, gdzie dmuchawa jest bez wyłącznika. Jak padnie membrana, bo potem jest do kosza.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

@Rivelv robimy trochę bałagan pisząc o innych oczyszczalnaich w tym watku, wiec prośba, aby ewentualną kontynuację przenieść do najlepiej nowego wątku. 




> Z tego co wyczytałem InDran jest na każdy typ podłoża - nie wiem czy to chwyt marketingowy czy faktycznie tak jest? Szwedzi używają tego rozwiązania od ponad 50 lat i gra i buczy, niestety znam tylko jednego użytkownika, który zachwala ale wiecie jak jest każdy swoje chwali szczególnie jak wyda dużo. 
> Co rozumiesz przez to, że potrzebuje dużo działki w specyfikacjach jest pojedynczy drenaż od 5-15mb - czyżby to kolejny "chwyt" sprzedawców?


Jeżeli coś jest "szwedzkie" to budzi zaufanie i bywa to wykorzystywane. Kiedyś widziałem karty techniczno-handlowe tych oczyszczalni i wtedy ich wytyczne budziły szacunek. Po osadniku wstępnym, który trzeba przynać ma poprawne kształty (jest długość zdecydowanie większa niż wysokość) należało wykonać coś w formie poletka oczyszczającego. Czyli kładziemy te pakiety rozsączajace, ale w bok na 5 m układamy jeszcze warstwę piasku, na której końcu jest rura zbierająca, ułożona równolegle do pakietów. Zasada działania analogiczna jak w poziomych filtrach gruntowych do których przekonywać mnie nie trzeba. Rura zbierająca odprowadzała ścieki oczyszczone do tradycyjnego drenażu. W powyższym rozwiązaniu oczyszczalnia działałaby bez dwóch zdań w sposób rewelacyjny - minus ilość zajętej działki. Z tego co widzę obecne karty handlowe to rozwiązanie zalecają tylko do gruntów słaboprzepuszczalnych, co jest wynikiem najprawdopodobniej wprowadzonych uproszczeń aby się to lepiej sprzedawało. A uproszczenia są niepokojące - kilka pakietów na warstwie gruntu podziała ale tylko przez pewien czas, bo się to wszystko po prostu zamuli błoną biologiczną - przerabiał to Delfin ze swoimi pakietami - geowłóknina wchodząca w skłąd tych pakietów szybko obrasta błoną biologiczną, co w konsekwencjo prowadzi do blokady przepływu.  




> Czy spotkaliście się może z Bio Duo Hybryda firmy Metria na 6 osób


Minusy
- technologia przepływowa tylko - najmniej odporna na zmiany w stężeniu i ilości ścieków
- z bardzo utrudnionym dostępem do bioreaktora
- niskiej jakości dmuchawa
- komora z urządzeniami elektrycznymi narażona na gazy agresywne z oczyszczalni oraz zasypanie śniegiem i odcięcie od dopływu powietrza do dmuchawy




> [...]na to komory rozsączające 4szt. 116x80 cm?


Nie idź tą drogą.

----------


## Rivelv

Przepraszam. Założę osobny wątek. Powodzenia z Delfinem ja muszę zgłębić temat Biorock’a. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i dzięki za cenne opinie.

----------


## gorog85

Z szambem daj sobie spokój. Będziesz ograniczał mycie, żeby nie wywozić za często. Delfin działa po poprawkach. Przy okazji dzięki inzh2o za radę dot. napowietrzania. 30/15 i wszystko gra jak trzeba. Jednak po tych przejściach i przede wszystkim podejściu producenta do ludzi, tym że dali źle dobrane komponenty, nie kupiłbym drugi raz delfina. 
Też mam glinę, ale dałem 8 m tunelu rozsaczajacego grafa. Przy zużyciu 3,5m3 tygodniowo, raz w tygodniu podlewam trawnik i krzewy zgromadzoną wodą. W czasach często występujących okresów suszy, bardzo się przydaje.

----------


## flisak

Witam kolegów po przerwie. 
Jestem coraz bliżej decyzji o dołożeniu wstępnego 2000l.. Powodem jest to że po ok. 3 miesiącach od wywiezienia przytyka mi dozowanie i znowu trzeba wywieść. Chcę zasięgnąć waszej opinii co do dozowania. Czy dozować z aktualnego wstępnego wybierając prawie do dna czy z tego nowego 2000l wybierając np do połowy. . Dzienne zużycie to ok 450l. W weekendy jak są goście to czasami i 2 razy tyle.  Zatrzymanie powinno być 3 dni? 
W między czasie dosypałem kształtek ale na razie nie chcą obrastać.

----------


## gorog85

Nie rozumiem dlaczego Ci się zapycha. U mnie raz na pół roku przeczyszczę "sitko", a osadnik wywalam raz na rok. Może to kwestia konstrukcji dozowania. Punkt pobrania mam cały czas poniżej poziomu lustra, dlatego pływający ściek mi nie zatka. Od ostatniego wpisu pracuje stabilnie z bardzo dobrym efektem, także można mówić w pełni, że urządzenie naprawione.

----------


## flisak

> Nie rozumiem dlaczego Ci się zapycha. U mnie raz na pół roku przeczyszczę "sitko", a osadnik wywalam raz na rok. Może to kwestia konstrukcji dozowania. Punkt pobrania mam cały czas poniżej poziomu lustra, dlatego pływający ściek mi nie zatka. Od ostatniego wpisu pracuje stabilnie z bardzo dobrym efektem, także można mówić w pełni, że urządzenie naprawione.


Może za dużo papieru? Masz fotki swojego dozowania? A wiesz jakie masz przepływy dobowe?

----------


## gorog85

Fotek nie mam, ale w uproszeniu  :smile:  wygląda to tak. Przepływ dobowy to ok 350-400 l. U mnie jak już zapcha to kudły najczęściej. Papier się rozpuszcza i nie powinien zapychać. Po 8 miesiącach, jak pływającego w osadniku jest już dużo dawałem bakterie, które redukują osad we wstępnym przez jego upłynnianie(Target). Na reaktor to nie wpłynęło a faktycznie kożuch się "rozwodnił". Bakterie chyba z 6 zł kosztują i starczają na 3 miesiące.

----------


## inżH2O

> Witam kolegów po przerwie. 
> Jestem coraz bliżej decyzji o dołożeniu wstępnego 2000l.. Powodem jest to że po ok. 3 miesiącach od wywiezienia przytyka mi dozowanie i znowu trzeba wywieść. Chcę zasięgnąć waszej opinii co do dozowania. Czy dozować z aktualnego wstępnego wybierając prawie do dna czy z tego nowego 2000l wybierając np do połowy. . Dzienne zużycie to ok 450l. W weekendy jak są goście to czasami i 2 razy tyle.  Zatrzymanie powinno być 3 dni? 
> W między czasie dosypałem kształtek ale na razie nie chcą obrastać.


Dozuj z drugiej komory w ciagu - czyli z obecnego wstępnego. Po dołożeniu dodatkowego 2000l w obecnym wstępnym będzie bardzo mało osadu, jeżeli jakikolwiek będzie. Nadmiery lepiej odprowadzaj do pierwszego w ciagu.

Jezeli dobrze zrozumiałem - nie opróżniałbym do końca zbiornika bo narazisz go na niepotrzebne naprężenia od gruntu. Lepiej dawki zmniejszyć ale dać je częsciej. Szczegóły dozowania zależą od całości układu i pracy pozpstałych urządzeń. 

3 dni zatrzymania dotyczy osadników gnilnych i to taka przybliżona wytyczna potrzebna do określenia pojemności osadowej aby pompować co ok 12 m-cy. Ściek surowy oczyszcza się w osadniku do 120 minut i dalsze przetrzymanie nie zwiększa wyraźnie stopnia oczyszczenia.

----------


## flisak

> Dozuj z drugiej komory w ciagu - czyli z obecnego wstępnego. Po dołożeniu dodatkowego 2000l w obecnym wstępnym będzie bardzo mało osadu, jeżeli jakikolwiek będzie. Nadmiery lepiej odprowadzaj do pierwszego w ciagu.
> 
> Jezeli dobrze zrozumiałem - nie opróżniałbym do końca zbiornika bo narazisz go na niepotrzebne naprężenia od gruntu. Lepiej dawki zmniejszyć ale dać je częsciej. Szczegóły dozowania zależą od całości układu i pracy pozpstałych urządzeń. 
> 
> 3 dni zatrzymania dotyczy osadników gnilnych i to taka przybliżona wytyczna potrzebna do określenia pojemności osadowej aby pompować co ok 12 m-cy. Ściek surowy oczyszcza się w osadniku do 120 minut i dalsze przetrzymanie nie zwiększa wyraźnie stopnia oczyszczenia.


Dzięki za odzew. To skoro nie trzeba tak długo zatrzymywać to może i 1000l by wystarczył tylko taki chyba trudno dostać. 
Z tym opróżnianiem  też się trochę obawiam, ale jak na razie się nie złożył. Przy zakopywaniu Pan instalator przysypał oczyszczalnię mieszanką piasku i cementu. Chyba z 6 worków. Chociaż to to chyba bardziej bał się wyparcia przez wody gruntowe.
Najlepszy byłby wydaje mi się poziomy długi zbiornik aby droga/czas na opadnięcie osadu była jak najdłuższa. 
Jeśli chodzi o dozowanie i poziom we wstępnym to teraz dużym problemem są goście :smile: . Zawsze zapomnę podkręcić dozowania i idzie przelewem. 
A powiedzcie jeszcze jak rozwiązać kwestię "wcięcia" osadnika w istniejącą rurę i jej spadek. Czy kolano na wylocie zanurzone poniżej poziomu załatwi temat?
Chodzi mi o ograniczenie przepływu tego co pływa we wstępnym.

----------


## gorog85

Przypomniał mi się wątek przy okazji innego na tym forum, na którym właściciel ma problemy ze swoim urządzeniem. U mnie bodaj od marca działa. Jak u pozostałych właścicieli delfina?

----------


## L.zablotny

Widzę że znalazłem ciekawy wątek i z tą oczyszczalnią jest ciekawiej niż myślałem. Mam nadzieję że ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda i odpowie na mój post. Otóż moi rodzice mają ten wynalazek od prawie 10 lat. Pomijam już fakt że wykonawca który to montował zakręcił pokrywę wkrętami i powiedział żeby tam nie zaglądać bo to jest bezobsługowe a rurki z powietrzem były źle popodłączane, długa historia.  :big grin:  Generalnie wszystko się przelewało górą i był plan to dziadostwo wykopać i wstawić coś innego. Wypompowaliśmy całość, poprawiliśmy błędy majstrów i po jakimś czasie z pomocą proszków bio7 osad się wytworzył. Obecnie jest go w granicach 20-50% a ścieki są nieco żółtawe ale dosyć klarowne. W komorze pierwszej jest bardzo gruba warstwa kożucha i nie za bardzo wiem jak się go pozbyć. Generalnie ten nasz typ to jakiś jeszcze "przedwojenny", odprowadzanie osadu nadmiernego tylko ręcznie w szafce, napowietrzanie jest non-stop, recyrkulacja na sterowniku dwuczasowym który otwiera elektrozawór na 30 sekund co 10 minut. Chciałbym nieco usprawnić oczyszczalnię żeby pracowała stabilniej. Nie ma w niej pierścieni białeckiego i chciałbym je wrzucić ale po przeczytaniu wątku nadal nie wiem ile ich kupić. Chcę wywalić też jednego mamuta od recyrkulacji bo są dwa i za cholerę nie idzie tego ustawić tak żeby pompowało dwoma jednocześnie, zawsze idzie tam gdzie ma nieco lżej. Jeśli jest ktoś jeszcze na tym forum i odpowie mi na post to zrobię i wrzucę foty jak ten mój wynalazek wygląda i jak wygląda osad oraz mogę zdać relację z prac dla potomnych. ;d

----------


## gorog85

Ale jeśli masz ściek klarowny, to co chcesz usprawniać konkretnie?

----------


## L.zablotny

> Ale jeśli masz ściek klarowny, to co chcesz usprawniać konkretnie?


Poniżej wrzucam kilka zdjęć. Chcę przede wszystkim ogarnąć te rurki PEX bo ani patrzeć się na to nie da ani cokolwiek tam zrobić. Tak jak wspomniałem chcę usunąć jedną pompę do recyrkulacji bo i tak jakby nie ustawić zaworów pompuje tylko jedną, dwiema tylko przez jakiś czas po regulacji. Ściek z ostatniej komory jest żółty. Chciałbym znaleźć przyczynę bo po próbie sedymentacji osadu woda nad nim jest klarowna. Samego osadu jest odpowiednia ilość ale jest szarawy. Czy to może być wina słabego napowietrzania? Zamontowana jest sprężarka 46l/min. Chciałbym też dosypać pierścieni Białeckiego ale nadal nie wiem jaka ilość i gdzie je zakupić. Napisałem maila do serwisu Delfina ale wątpię że z nimi da się coś załatwić.

widok po otwarciu pokrywy:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/35aac61694a9f4de

szafka sterownicza:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/56c6d5545c3f389d

ściek "oczyszczony":
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/23a1a89e8229e4e5

osad bezpośrednio po nabraniu z reaktora:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c55880e1c34d3a0d

osad po 30 minutach sedymentacji:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/ca80afed9f97a9b3

osad po godzinie sedymentacji:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/3e7fcff438b82601

----------


## gorog85

Z serwisem delfina daj sobie spokój. Oni nie chcą, lub nie potrafią obsłużyć swoich urządzeń. Te zwoje PEXa to chyba dowód na poziom zaangażowania instalatora. Przecież im dłuższe, tym większy spadek wydajności dmuchawy. Wygląd i brak dostępu w celach serwisowych pominę. Dmuchawa jest moim zdaniem za słaba, co potwierdza wygląd osadu. Optymalna do tych urządzeń jest 60l/h. W sprawie pierścieni sprawdź firmę Dolsin. Natomiast co do ścieku oczyszczonego, to trudno go tak nazywać. Podczyszczony z zawiesiny jedynie.

----------


## L.zablotny

Pierścienie kupiłem od Delfina w dobrej cenie - 500szt. za 240zł z przesyłką. Sprawdzę jak osad będzie wyglądał po skróceniu tych rurek. Mam jeszcze sprężarkę 100l/min do napowietrzania stawu podczas upałów ale chyba nie zmieści się do skrzynki i nie wiem czy nie będzie za duża? Co do tego ścieku oczyszczonego, może osad w ostatniej komorze po prostu zagniwa? Widać że w reaktorze po sedymentacji jest o wiele bardziej klarowny.

----------


## gorog85

100 l/h to za dużo. Co do wyglądu osadu, to nawet pobrany z reaktora jest szary. Żywy osad powinien być brązowy. Wg mnie to efekt niedotlenienia i/lub słabej recyrkulacji. Aby porównać klarowność obu cieczy spróbuj to zrobić w naczyniu o takiej samej średnicy.

----------


## L.zablotny

Faktycznie, jak pobrałem próbkę z reaktora w tym słoiku to po sedymentacji woda nadosadowa jest tak samo żółtawa. ;/ Teraz oczyszczalnia pracuje na sprężarce Thomas AP 40 (45l/min przy 120mbar) ale zamówiłem Thomasa AP 60/80 (60l/min przy 200mbar). Na razie podłączę ją i zobaczę czy przez 2 tygodnie coś się zmieni bo wtedy będę brał się za konkretniejsze ogarnięcie tego sprzętu.  :big grin:  Założę manometr żeby sprawdzić na jakim ciśnieniu pracuje dyfuzor. Co do dyfuzora, jest tam oryginalny rurowy i ma już prawie 10 lat. Chyba raczej go wymienię, pytanie czy kupić taki sam czy coś innego polecasz? Jeśli inny to jaki?

----------


## gorog85

> Faktycznie, jak pobrałem próbkę z reaktora w tym słoiku to po sedymentacji woda nadosadowa jest tak samo żółtawa. ;/ Teraz oczyszczalnia pracuje na sprężarce Thomas AP 40 (45l/min przy 120mbar) ale zamówiłem Thomasa AP 60/80 (60l/min przy 200mbar). Na razie podłączę ją i zobaczę czy przez 2 tygodnie coś się zmieni bo wtedy będę brał się za konkretniejsze ogarnięcie tego sprzętu.  Założę manometr żeby sprawdzić na jakim ciśnieniu pracuje dyfuzor. Co do dyfuzora, jest tam oryginalny rurowy i ma już prawie 10 lat. Chyba raczej go wymienię, pytanie czy kupić taki sam czy coś innego polecasz? Jeśli inny to jaki?


Jakość osadu powinna się poprawić na 60tce. Lepiej też będzie działać recyrkulacja. Dyfuzory talerzowe są bardziej efektywne w zakresie mieszania ścieku. Jest jednak problem z jego mocowaniem i zbalansowaniem przy pełnym reaktorze. Przy odpowiedniej dmuchawie dyfuzor rurowy da radę. Dawaj znać o postępach  :smile:

----------


## L.zablotny

No dobra. Nadeszła wiosna więc zabrałem się za remont delfinka. ;d Po zmianie sprężarki jakość osadu faktycznie się poprawiła, był nieco ciemniejszy ale nic poza tym. Teraz wywaliłem ze zbiornika cały osprzęt, wypompowałem i umyłem karcherem wszystkie komory a potem poskładałem poprawiając nieco fabrykę. Oczyszczalnia ruszyła, BIO7 Choc wrzucony, biała piana jest więc czekamy. Generalnie zmiany jakie zaszły to:

-zmiana kompresora z Thomas AP-40 na Thomas AP-60/80 (już jakiś czas temu).
-wymiana dyfuzora na nowy (na starym ciśnienie 210mbar, na nowym ok 170mbar więc różnica znaczna.
-usunięcie zwojów PEXa i ułożenie nowych rurek
-wyrzucenie jednej z pomp do recyrkulacji i usunięcie gumek w pozostałych dwóch
-zmiana sposobu mocowania mamutów. Wcześniej rury przechodziły przez przegrody w zbiorniku. Teraz zamocowane są od góry dzięki czemu można łatwo wszystko wymontować podczas serwisu.

Jeśli chodzi i ułożenie pomp, mamut do recyrkulacji zamontowany jest centralnie a króciec jest 5cm nad dnem. Mamut osadu nadmiernego obok na tej samej wysokości. Napowietrzanie tak jak było, działa bez przerwy a recyrkulacja osadu 30 sekund co 10 minut. Odprowadzanie nadmiernego wyłączone. Czy to ma szansę działać w taki sposób? 


-przed serwisem: 
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/7c8c84b7ced80bec
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/57eba95a83581663

-po serwisie:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/575d3b919851af2a
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/9ffbb8e7a2302fad
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/f63e0db0f7b0219e

-wyjęte mamuty:
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2dc00c7211bc5f5a

----------


## gorog85

Gratuluję dobrej zmiany  :wink:  Tylko dlaczego napowietrzanie działa cały czas? To jest jeden z kluczowych parametrów. Sądzę, że osad będzie miał za dużo tlenu w tej konfiguracji i efektu koniec końcem nie będzie. Recyrkulacja też za często. U mnie zaczęło działać przy napowietrzaniu 30/15. Recyrkulacja przed startem napowietrzania, czyli raz na 45 minut przez 20 sek.

----------


## L.zablotny

> Gratuluję dobrej zmiany  Tylko dlaczego napowietrzanie działa cały czas? To jest jeden z kluczowych parametrów. Sądzę, że osad będzie miał za dużo tlenu w tej konfiguracji i efektu koniec końcem nie będzie. Recyrkulacja też za często. U mnie zaczęło działać przy napowietrzaniu 30/15. Recyrkulacja przed startem napowietrzania, czyli raz na 45 minut przez 20 sek.


Tak zrobili to magicy z delfina w tej wersji którą mam. Nie ma sterownika mikroprocesorowego takiego jak jest obecnie montowany tylko najzwyklejszy sterownik dwuczasowy która otwiera elektrozawór na 30 sekund co 10 minut żeby poszło na recyrkulację. Na dyfuzor pompuje non stop. Załączam zdjęcie jak to wygląda:

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/56c6d5545c3f389d

Czytałem co piszecie na temat tych sterowników, że elektrozawory od pralki itd a chcą za to 1200zł, paranoja. Nie mam zamiaru tego kupić. Pozostaje jedynie zrobić sterownik samemu na takich sterownikach czasowych jaki jest u mnie, poskładać to w trochę większej rozdzielnicy i elektrozawory na rurkach z powietrzem. Temat do ogarnięcia bez większego problemu tylko kolejne parę stów trzeba zainwestować. Polecisz jakieś elektrozawory w rozsądnej cenie ale nie od pralki polar? ;d Ten który mam to danfoss EV220B ale cena 300zł za sztukę trochę sporo a muszę kupić 3 żeby to dobrze ogarnąć plus jeszcze sterowniki.

----------


## gorog85

Niestety w kwestii zaworów się nie wypowiem, nie znam się. Faktycznie te firmowe przy większym ciśnieniu nie trzymają szczelnie. U mnie recyrkulacja idzie z osobnego kompresora, dlatego nie mam z tym problemu.

----------


## L.zablotny

> Niestety w kwestii zaworów się nie wypowiem, nie znam się. Faktycznie te firmowe przy większym ciśnieniu nie trzymają szczelnie. U mnie recyrkulacja idzie z osobnego kompresora, dlatego nie mam z tym problemu.


No dobra, wizję w głowie mam. W ciągu miesiąca ogarnę i pochwalę się moim wynalazkiem ;d Czyli napowietrzanie 30min praca/15 min postój, recyrkulacja 20s praca, 45 min postój i osad nadmierny raz dziennie 15s i powinno grać zgadza się?

----------


## gorog85

U mnie właśnie w takiej konfiguracji zaczęło to działać.

----------


## L.zablotny

> U mnie właśnie w takiej konfiguracji zaczęło to działać.


A fabrycznie jak jest poustawiane? Nie masz żadnego dozowania? Jak rozwiązałeś w końcu problem z flotowaniem osadu? Pisałeś że osobny kompresor, a jak zakończenie mamuta?  :smile:

----------


## gorog85

Dozowanie zrobiłem. Dlatego mam osobny kompresor, bo na tym sterowniku nie dało rady kolejnego mamuta podłączyć. Ustawienia fabryczne to 50 minut napowietrzania i nie pamiętam ile przerwy, ale gdzieś o tym było w tym wątku. Flotowanie osadu zniknęło po wprowadzeniu obecnych wartości. Niby tylko 15 minut zjechałem z czasem napowietrzania, ale to było na tyle istotne, że rozwiązało problem. Teraz osad flotuje tylko po wywiezieniu osadnika, czyli raz w roku. Oczyszczalnia drugi rok pracuje stabilnie. Zimą miała wahania, gdy poszły 2 wanny wody kilka razy w tygodniu i bufor po dozowaniu okazał się za mały. Szybko wracało do normy.

----------


## L.zablotny

> Dozowanie zrobiłem. Dlatego mam osobny kompresor, bo na tym sterowniku nie dało rady kolejnego mamuta podłączyć. Ustawienia fabryczne to 50 minut napowietrzania i nie pamiętam ile przerwy, ale gdzieś o tym było w tym wątku. Flotowanie osadu zniknęło po wprowadzeniu obecnych wartości. Niby tylko 15 minut zjechałem z czasem napowietrzania, ale to było na tyle istotne, że rozwiązało problem. Teraz osad flotuje tylko po wywiezieniu osadnika, czyli raz w roku. Oczyszczalnia drugi rok pracuje stabilnie. Zimą miała wahania, gdy poszły 2 wanny wody kilka razy w tygodniu i bufor po dozowaniu okazał się za mały. Szybko wracało do normy.



Ok, to zrobię taką sekwencję jak napisałeś ale na razie bez dozowania i zobaczymy co się będzie działo. Dam znać o efektach.

----------


## L.zablotny

> Niestety w kwestii zaworów się nie wypowiem, nie znam się. Faktycznie te firmowe przy większym ciśnieniu nie trzymają szczelnie. U mnie recyrkulacja idzie z osobnego kompresora, dlatego nie mam z tym problemu.


Jak masz zakończone mamuty i na jakiej wysokości od dna?

----------


## gorog85

Nie pamiętam dokładnie. Przedłużałem je o kilka cm, nie więcej niż o 10. Przy kompresorze 60 i tak będzie dobrze.

----------


## reksgildo

Witam ponownie w temacie.
Cały czas rozważam wymianę tego dziadostwa na inną oczyszczalnie. Wstępnie wybór padł na ZBS 4C Wobetu. Jednak dewastacja ogrodu trochę mnie przeraża. Znalazłem w internecie takie dwa rozwiązania: RETROFIT BIO EASY FLOW firmy Haba oraz AQUAMAX BASIC firmy ATB WATER. Linki:
https://haba.pl/produkty/oczyszczaln...nikow-retrofit
http://www.sklep.biobud1.pl/?110,aqu...jace-4-16-osob

Urządzenie z Haby działa w jednej komorze. Nie bardzo wierzę w tego kota co pije ten oczyszczony ściek na filmiku z Haby. Rozwiązanie drugie jest do zbiorników dwu komorowych.
Tu pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych kolegów. Czy da się tak pokombinować w Delfinie żeby zrobić z tego jedną lub dwie komory. Likwidacja przegród może chyba spowodować że zbiornik się pozgina i połamie.

----------


## gorog85

Flisak przerabiał w ten sposób delfina. Moim zdaniem nie ma potrzeby aż tak kłopotliwej modyfikacji. Po moich (znacznie prostszych) przeróbkach ta oczyszczalnia działa bardzo dobrze. Co do Haby, kot mógł faktycznie napić się tej wody, ale ciekawe jakiej sraki po niej dostał  :wink:

----------


## WojtekINST

> Czy da się tak pokombinować w Delfinie żeby zrobić z tego jedną lub dwie komory. Likwidacja przegród może chyba spowodować że zbiornik się pozgina i połamie.


Jeśli mowa o oczyszczalni DELFIN PRO MBBR to pamiętaj, że to w sumie 3 zbiorniki skręcone ze sobą śrubami na zewnątrz. Nie możesz zlikwidować przegród bo stanie się wówczas nieszczelny, a i z wytrzymałością też będzie słabo, bo przegrody trzymają to na boki  :sad:

----------


## reksgildo

> Jeśli mowa o oczyszczalni DELFIN PRO MBBR to pamiętaj, że to w sumie 3 zbiorniki skręcone ze sobą śrubami na zewnątrz. Nie możesz zlikwidować przegród bo stanie się wówczas nieszczelny, a i z wytrzymałością też będzie słabo, bo przegrody trzymają to na boki


To co? Delfin jako osadnik 2,5m3 i dołożyć reaktor? Dziś dzwoniłem do 2 przedstawicieli Delfina i jeden twierdzi że to są dwa zbiorniki (wstępny + reaktor i wtórny) drugi że to jeden zbiornik z przegrodami.

----------


## WojtekINST

> To co? Delfin jako osadnik 2,5m3 i dołożyć reaktor? Dziś dzwoniłem do 2 przedstawicieli Delfina i jeden twierdzi że to są dwa zbiorniki (wstępny + reaktor i wtórny) drugi że to jeden zbiornik z przegrodami.


No to Ci przedstawiciele Delfina chyba nie wiedzą co sprzedają  :sad:  . To są 3 zbiorniki, które trzeba ze sobą odpowiednio złożyć. Inaczej nie pasuje nadbudowa i pokrywa.  Raczej bym spróbował to przerobić, zamiast dokładać zbiornik, ale nie wiem co jest prostsze do zrobienia.

----------


## reksgildo

> No to Ci przedstawiciele Delfina chyba nie wiedzą co sprzedają .


Święte słowa.

----------


## reksgildo

Wczoraj zamówiłem Wobet ZBS 5C. Wymienię dziadostwo. Zbiornik wymyję i wkopię za domem, będzie na deszczówkę. Dmuchawę i resztę mogę odsprzedać. Może ktoś chce to przerabiać i przyda mu się na dodatkowy mamut do dozowania.

----------


## reksgildo

No i po bólu. Piątek cały dzień i sobota do godziny 13. Już nie ma "Delfinka" Zbiornika nie dało się uratować bo podziurawił się i połamał w czasie wykopywania. ZBS 5C KP pracuje. Podniosłem sobie studnię chłonną przez dosypanie 2 ton żwiru. Mam nadzieję że wszystko będzie ok. Fajna firma mi to robiła. Widać było że im sie chce i się nie boją tego że blisko otynkowany budynek że ogród itp.
Tak jak pisałem wyżej mogę odstąpić szafkę, dmuchawę i dyfuzor. Mamutów chyba nikt nie chce.

----------


## gorog85

Witam po długiej przerwie. Zwracam się z prośbą o poradę. Od kilku tygodni powietrze podczas nadmuchu dystrybuowane jest na pozostałe mamuty, odpowiedzialne za dozowanie i recyrkulację. Oczywiście lipne elektrozawory, które te łachy zainstalowali w delfinie. Mam 2 wyjścia: 
1. wymienić dyfuzor (6ty rok funkcjonowania). Czyściłem membranę, ale być może przez zabrudzenie, zaklejenie - zwiększa opór powietrza, stąd idzie na pozostałe mamuty.
2. wymienić elektrozawory. Tego bym nie chciał robić, bo pewnie sam sobie nie poradzę. Ale jak mus to mus.
Co Panowie radzicie?
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam po długiej przerwie. Zwracam się z prośbą o poradę. Od kilku tygodni powietrze podczas nadmuchu dystrybuowane jest na pozostałe mamuty, odpowiedzialne za dozowanie i recyrkulację. Oczywiście lipne elektrozawory, które te łachy zainstalowali w delfinie. Mam 2 wyjścia: 
> 1. wymienić dyfuzor (6ty rok funkcjonowania). Czyściłem membranę, ale być może przez zabrudzenie, zaklejenie - zwiększa opór powietrza, stąd idzie na pozostałe mamuty.
> 2. wymienić elektrozawory. Tego bym nie chciał robić, bo pewnie sam sobie nie poradzę. Ale jak mus to mus.
> Co Panowie radzicie?
> Pozdrawiam,


Dmuchnij w przewód na dyfuzor za sterownikiem kompresorem tłokowym (tylko z wyczuciem) - czesto układ od wewnątrz obrasta błoną biologiczną która tworzy nic innego jak startę miejscową i powietrze dlatego idzie w mamuty.

Elektrozawory też mogą przepuszczać ale to mozesz sprawdzicw trybie ręcznego sterowania. Jeśli będą wadliwe to i tak będziesz musiał je wymienić i wymiana dyfuzora nic nie da.

----------


## L.zablotny

> Witam po długiej przerwie. Zwracam się z prośbą o poradę. Od kilku tygodni powietrze podczas nadmuchu dystrybuowane jest na pozostałe mamuty, odpowiedzialne za dozowanie i recyrkulację. Oczywiście lipne elektrozawory, które te łachy zainstalowali w delfinie. Mam 2 wyjścia: 
> 1. wymienić dyfuzor (6ty rok funkcjonowania). Czyściłem membranę, ale być może przez zabrudzenie, zaklejenie - zwiększa opór powietrza, stąd idzie na pozostałe mamuty.
> 2. wymienić elektrozawory. Tego bym nie chciał robić, bo pewnie sam sobie nie poradzę. Ale jak mus to mus.
> Co Panowie radzicie?
> Pozdrawiam,


Może warto by było zmierzyć ciśnienie powietrza pompowanego na dyfuzor podczas pracy. U mnie na starym dyfuzorze było 210mbar, po wymianie na nowy spadło do 150mbar. Lipa że w oryginalnym sterowniku te elektrozawory są zabudowane. Może warto go otworzyć i sprawdzić czy zwyczajnie coś się w nich nie poluzowało. Nie wiem jak są skonstruowane. Ja sterownik wykonałem sam a elektrozawory mam na zewnątrz w związku z czym mogłem zamontować jakie mi się podobało. Muszę generalnie któregoś dnia się zebrać i pokazać jak przywróciłem do życia swoją oczyszczalnię. Od lata działa całkiem dobrze  :smile:

----------


## gorog85

Dzięki Czysteśrodowisko chyba poprawiłem sytuację mocniejszym przedmuchem z kompresora tłokowego. Dziękuję za jak zwykle cenną radę. 
L.zablotny pokaż jak to wygląda u Ciebie. Bardzo jestem ciekaw  :smile:

----------


## berek20

Mam pytanie w tym wątku akurat bo widzę że udzielają się tu ludzie którzy znają się 
Chcę przerobić szambo  3 komorowe z kręgów betonowych fi 80cm  połączone szeregowo na oczyszczalnię SBR
1 osadnik do którego wpływają ścieki surowe ma 230cm wysokości ścieków
2 osadnik ma 130cm wysokości ścieków
3 osadnik ma 130cm wysokości ścieków
I widzę to tak z 1wszego  pompuję do 2giego 50cm potem napowietrzanie następnie opad osadu i później odpompowanie wody do 3ciego i co któryś cykl powrót nadmiernego  osadu  z 2giego do 1pierwszego 
Pytanie czy jednorazowo mogę te 50 cm surowych przepompować czy podzielić na mniejsze dawki ?

----------


## L.zablotny

> Dzięki Czysteśrodowisko chyba poprawiłem sytuację mocniejszym przedmuchem z kompresora tłokowego. Dziękuję za jak zwykle cenną radę. 
> L.zablotny pokaż jak to wygląda u Ciebie. Bardzo jestem ciekaw




A więc tak. Dla przypomnienia przed remontem oczyszczalnia wyglądała tak  :big grin:  

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c5c0212fd0ef7488
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/2a066b6d1cc18f91

Dramat. O dziwo tworzył się jakimś cudem osad ale oczyszczalnia nie działała prawie wcale, nie mogła  :big grin: 

Co zrobiłem:

-wymontowałem wszystko ze zbiornika
-wypompowałem wszystkie komory, wypłukałem i zalałem czystą wodą
-przerobiłem mamuty, usunąłem z nich membrany, jeden wyrzuciłem całkiem, poskładałem je po swojemu. Zasysają z głębokości 5cm nad dnem.

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/1034073fe795e9fe

Wymieniłem dyfuzor na nowy, stary już mocno ograniczał przepływ. 
Wymieniłem sprężarkę na Thomas AP-60/80
Wykonałem sterownik z pojedynczych przekaźników czasowych. Prosty i skuteczny. Jest możliwość regulacji czasu napowietrzania, czasu przerwy, czasu i momentu recyrkulacji. Napowietrzanie mam ustawione 20min/20min. Dopiero przy takiej konfiguracji osad przestał flotować. Początkowo ściągnąłem ustawienia od Ciebie ale non stop flotował, było za dużo powietrza. Recyrkulacja następuje zaraz po zakończeniu napowietrzania żeby jak najmniej osadu przepływało do komory wtórnej. Odprowadzanie osadu nadmiernego włączam jeśli poziom podnosi się ponad 50%. W reaktorze pływa 500 szt. pierścieni Białeckiego - ładnie obrosły błoną. Zamontowałem elektrozawory na mamuty oraz na dyfuzor. Wszystkie sterowane z mojego sterownika. Poniżej zdjęcia:

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/3733da1bb4838fcd
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c9ae3651ade55ed2
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c4440fd88cc5767c
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/1483a7606065ab75

Początkowo nie było dozowania ale bez tego oczyszczalnia nie pracowała stabilnie. Ze względu na brak miejsca w szafce na kolejny elektrozawór oraz problem jaki Wy mieliście przy robieniu dozowania, tj. zaciąganie osadu stałego wpadłem na coś innego. Zamontowałem w pierwszej komorze pompę elektryczną z pływakiem. Zanurzona jest na wysokości ok 60cm od maksymalnego poziomu ścieków, pływak jest tak wyregulowany żeby wyłączyła się zanim zacznie zasysać osad wierzchni i zaczyna działać kiedy poziom ścieków się znowu podniesie. Dozowanie jest wysterowane przed rozpoczęciem napowietrzania. Czas regulowany w zależności od okresowego obciążenia oczyszczalni (goście, wyjazdy itp.) Tak wygląda oczyszczalnia dzisiaj:

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/1bcf982c9d98c88e

Osad ma ładny brązowy kolor, nie flotuje we wtórnym i jest go w granicach 30-50% w reaktorze. Jeśli przybywa za dużo, włączam odprowadzanie. Ściek oczyszczony jest przezroczysty i klarowny ale lekko żółtawy. Myślę że tu by pomógł dodatkowy zbiornik wstępny ok 2-3 tyś litrów. To co jest czyli 1200 to jest nic, szczególnie że przez dozowanie nie ma takiej pojemności a gdy się odłoży osad stały to objętość surowego ścieku może spaść nawet do 500l, czyli mniej więcej tyle co przepływ dobowy. Nie ma zatem mowy o oczyszczaniu beztlenowym bo to za krótki czas. W związku z tym reaktor może bywać przeciążony. Poza tym co pół roku muszę wywozić osad stały. W tym roku dołożę dodatkowy wstępny i zobaczę jak to wpłynie. Zapomniałem zrobić zdjęć próbek. Generalnie remont tego wynalazku kosztował mnie dużo czasu, wkładu finansowego, czytania i analizowania oraz własnej pracy. Koniec końców dało mi to jednak dużą satysfakcję że wskrzesiłem do życia coś co producent tak spier*****. Oczywiście pewne wady wrodzone i tak zostały ale mimo wszystko działa to całkiem dobrze i oby tak zostało.  :smile:  Dzięki wszystkim za rady i mam nadzieję że efekt moich prac też da komuś inspiracje.  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## gorog85

Jestem "we wrażeniu"  :smile:  Profeska relacja. To, co jest, w stosunku do tego co było - nie ma słów. Tylko spójrzcie teraz wszyscy - Delfin nas oszukał. Sprzedał coś, co nie ma prawa funkcjonować. Udowodniliśmy oszustom, że popełnili błąd konstrukcyjny.
Gratuluję.

----------


## L.zablotny

> Jestem "we wrażeniu"  Profeska relacja. To, co jest, w stosunku do tego co było - nie ma słów. Tylko spójrzcie teraz wszyscy - Delfin nas oszukał. Sprzedał coś, co nie ma prawa funkcjonować. Udowodniliśmy oszustom, że popełnili błąd konstrukcyjny.
> Gratuluję.


Nie ma prawa funkcjonować, a ma wszelkie potrzebne certyfikaty  :big grin: 

Jeśli chodzi o Delfina, wystarczy obejrzeć ten filmik i nie potrzeba komentarza  :big grin:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJcFEVXq8kE

Dzięki za dobre słowo i za wcześniejsze rady, pozdrawiam.

----------


## WojtekINST

Gratuluję L.zablotny wytrwałości. Pokazałeś, że jak kto chce to potrafi  :smile:

----------


## L.zablotny

No i jednak czeka mnie kolejna modyfikacja. Muszę dołożyć dodatkowy zbiornik na osadnik gnilny. Oczyszczalnia znowu jest przeciążona a w listopadzie ją pompowałem. Opróżnianie co pół roku to trochę za często, potem musi jeszcze miesiąc się regenerować - bez sensu. Wkopię 2800l niech działa po prostu przepływowo. Do komory pierwszej w oczyszczalni będzie wpływał już ściek podczyszczony i dozowanie zostanie tak jak jest. Zdam relację po robocie  :smile:

----------


## wojtas83

WItam, 
troszkę odświeżę temat. link do mojego wpisu https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...44#post7889144

Jakiś czas temu zacząłem walkę z tą oczyszczalnią niestety bez większych sukcesów, ściek wygląda tak samo jak kiedyś.
Z różnych powodów mialem też dłuższą przerwę i teraz chciałbym powrócić do tematu poprawienia oczyszczalni. 
Niestety w moim przypadku ona dalej nie działa. Robiłem kilkukrotnie badania, kontaktowałem się tez z producentem niestety cały czas zbywają mnie że za mało ścieku albo że ściek zły itp. Usiłowałem również uzyskać kod do sterownika i niestety producent odmawia udostępnienia tego kodu. 
Czy ktoś posiada owy kod i byłby uprzejmy się nim podzielić ? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gorog85

Daj sobie spokój z tymi naciągaczami. Zrób dozowanie, wymień dmuchawę na 60tke i zacznie działać.

----------


## wojtas83

Dzięki, dmuchawa już zamówiona.

----------


## gorog85

Koledzy, sterownik w tym szajsie jest tyle wart, co zawartość, która znajduje się w osadniku. Podczas napowietrzania powietrze idzie zaworami recyrkulacyjnymi. Jak to tanim kosztem naprawić? Wystarczy zamówić elektrozawory, czy lepiej cały sterownik? Bardzo proszę o link do gotowych aukcji.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

